# Villager Hunting General Thread



## Chris

We get several threads a day on campsite resetting/island hopping, with people wanting to rejoice at finding bespectacled cats, complain at how many times they encounter a certain blue hamster, or generally just asking people to wish them luck. These are starting to clutter the board and push discussion threads down, so please use this thread from now on to share your villager hunting stories.

Good luck! 


*Update November 8th 2021, following HHP DLC release:*


Chris said:


> Hi all! I've merged a number of threads into this one that were serving identical functions to either rejoice about finding the new villagers or talk about hunting for them. This is to reduce clutter and prevent discussion and question threads from sinking rapidly.


----------



## Blueskyy

Now I’m trying to remember who the blue hamster is lol
Edit: Oh Rodney


----------



## Raz

THANK YOU!!! One hundred times, thank you!


----------



## Bk1234

Yesterday's island hopping finds:
• Puck
• Tipper
• Friga
• Harry
• Sprinkle
• Graham
• Spike
• Billy
• Billy
• Bluebear
• Fauna 
• Jambette
• Tammi
• Chevre
• Spike
• Plucky
• Bonbon
• Cashmere
• Alice
• Rolf
• Plucky
• Del
• Octavian
• Mathilda
• Tia (invited)
*I so regret not inviting Fauna, but Tia is cute too!*


----------



## Chris

Bk1234 said:


> Yesterday's island hopping finds:
> • Puck
> • Tipper
> • Friga
> • Harry
> • Sprinkle
> • Graham
> • Spike
> • Billy
> • Billy
> • Bluebear
> • Fauna
> • Jambette
> • Tammi
> • Chevre
> • Spike
> • Plucky
> • Bonbon
> • Cashmere
> • Alice
> • Rolf
> • Plucky
> • Del
> • Octavian
> • Mathilda
> • Tia (invited)
> *I so regret not inviting Fauna, but Tia is cute too!*



Tia was one of my favourite villagers in New Leaf. Enjoy having her!


----------



## Bk1234

Vrisnem said:


> Tia was one of my favourite villagers in New Leaf. Enjoy having her!


I will! I really love her design. I think I'll move her house near my cafe area.


----------



## voltairenism

Awesome! I wanted to talk about my campsite method experience but since I wasn't sucessful I ended up not doing it. anywayyy

I was looking for Ankha and I didnt have a snooty AND a uchi, but funny enough I mostly got snooty:

*(07/05) Judy (Snooty) *_(LMAO)_
(09/05) Elvis (Cranky)
*(08/05) Eloise (Snooty)
(08/05) Soleil (Snooty)*
(14/05) Goose (Jock)
(07/05) Eugene (Smug)
_(??/05) Ursala (Uchi)_
(14/05) Pekoe (Normal)
(21/05) Pippy (Peppy)
*(11/05) Willow (Snooty)*
_(08/05) Reneigh (Uchi)_
(17/05) Moose (Jock)
*(12/05) Julia (Snooty)*
(18/05) Gladys (Normal)
*(18/05) Astrid (Snooty)*
(??/05) Benjamin (Lazy)
*(11/05) Queenie (Snooty)
(15/05) Mint (Snooty) *
(14/05) Filbert (Lazy)
(23/05) Julian (Smug) _(lmao 2)_
*(27/05) Opal (Snooty)
(01/06) Yuka (Snooty)
(16/05) Becky (Snooty)
(10/05) Monique (Snooty)*
(12/05) Murphy (Cranky)
(22/05) Norma (Normal)
(12/05) Kidd (Smug)
(21/05) Kyle (Smug) _(got him, stopped here for the day)_
*(11/05) Francine (Snooty)
(24/05) Annalise (Snooty)*
_(16/05) Flo (Uchi)_
*(09/05) Mathilda (Snooty)*
(23/05) Mott (Jock)
*(24/05) Gloria (Snooty)*
_(11/05) Frita (Uchi)_ _ i love her but passed_
*(26/05) Bitty (Snooty)*
(07/05) Dobie (Cranky)  _i love him but passed_
*(10/05) Kitty (Snooty)
(27/05) Timbra (Snooty)*
(11/05) Genji (Jock) _ i absolute adore him one my favs but passed_
(25/05) Meregue (Normal)
_(19/05) Phoebe (Uchi)
(17/05) Deirdre (Uchi)
(12/05) Hazel (Uchi) _ _(started getting scared I was going to get more uchis)_
*(09/05) Tipper (Snooty)
(12/05) Freya (Snooty)*
(13/05) Lyman (Jock)
/--- Stopped for the day ---/
*(13/05) Miranda (Snooty)*
_(23/05) Fuschia (Uchi)
(13/05) Sylvia (Uchi)_
*(21/05) Pecan (Snooty)*
_(17/05) Cherry (Uchi)_
/--- I was getting uchis with more frequency so I was giving up and stopped for good three days or so --/
(15/05) Boone (Jock)
*(23/05) Gigi (Snooty)*
(21/05) Rudy (Jock)
(19/05) Broccolo (Lazy)
(17/05) Louie (Jock)
*(15/05) Diva (Snooty)*
(15/05) Phil (Smug)
*(15/95) Mallary (Snooty)*

Ended up buying Ankha. Sad that I wasn't sucessful but this was taking way too long and I just wanted to play normally again. I think my odds would be better if I had an uchi, I could have picked Frita and keep going, but everything worked out in the end and this was a nice experiment. I may do this in the future (wayyy future) to get Muffy.


----------



## hallejulia

I went island hopping today

1: Zucker
2: Patty
3: Barold
4: Olive
5: Greta
6: Dizzy
7: Chevre
8: Ken
9: Anabelle
10: Leonardo
11: Tipper
12: Louie
13: Alfonso
14: Nana
15: Weber
16: Peck
17: Chief
18: Merengue
19: Broffina
20: Frita

I almost invited Chief but I already have Bruce and I'm still looking for Kabuki and I don't want three cranky villagers.
Alfonso is pretty cute but (again) I have two lazy villagers rn and I was looking for one of my dreamies so I had to pass him up as well.

Also, for those who think I'm "insane" for passing up Zucker or Merengue, I had both in New Leaf and honestly didn't like either of them.


----------



## kylie32123

I've spent over 6 hours the past 3 days campsite hunting for audie! Wish me luck! I'm going through TONS of villagers, and seem to be getting quite the peppy streak, I hope I encounter her soon!


----------



## BluePing

So I saved upNMT to island hop to get my first 10 villagers completed, obviously I got the campsite villager which I got  SUPER lucky with... and then I got my other villagers naturally through island hopping~

My campsite villager was Raymond which I was super happy with he made up for my starter villagers ribbot and Mira 


For the first 3 villagers I got melba as my normal which I was happy with, I got Erik as my lazy who I love and I got audie as my peppy, it took less than 10 tickets to get these which I thought was really lucky
My 7th villager was Skye who is my 2nd favourite villager in the entire game so I was buzzing getting her
My 8th villager was fauna she’s not one my favourites but she’s super cute and I had her on new leaf so I like her
My 9th villager was sherb, he’s cute and blue and a lazy so I love him
My final villager was merengue, she’s another normal meaning I have 4 but I don’t mind because normals are in my top 3 personalities

Personally I think i was super lucky with my villagers especially considering I used barely any NMT and it was all natural. The only problem was the fact that I ended up with a bunch of normals and now I have no crankies or snooties but I don’t mind as my villagers are pretty good I think

Ribbot, Mira, melba, audie,Erik, Raymond,Skye,fauna,sherb and merengue sounds like a pretty good bunch of villagers lol


----------



## Khaelis

I've passed up a few decent villagers such as Erik but gambler's fallacy normally screws me over.


----------



## Sephiroth

I got Mitzi, Lobo, Rudy, and Raymond from island hopping, but I have seen my fair share of undesirables. Raymond took some effort, while the others were just happenstance. Rudy and Lobo I found on gold rock and hybrid islands respectively.

I did run into a lot of desired villagers that I ultimately passed on. Lucky, Lily, Zucker, Marina, Judy, Audie, that sweets designed rhinoceros. They just weren't in the cards to be brought back as I was hunting for Raymond when I found them. Felt bad ditching em.


----------



## sleepydreepy

I've been extremely lucky, but yet unlucky at the same time...

Most of my dreamies are bottom tier on the popularity list but every time I go island hopping for them, I come across a top tier villager! Even though the villager is not on my dreamy list, the fact that they are extremely popular online makes them hard to resist and I feel obligated to invite them to my island just to give them away or sell them to someone! For example, I found Judy on only my 3rd or 4th ticket, and knowing people have spent countless hours and miles searching for her, couldn't say no. So now she is living on my island as a temporary resident lol.  Some other popular villagers I've seen are Whitney and Stitches. So yeah, I've been very lucky finding popular villagers, but very unlucky finding my unpopular dreamies x)


----------



## BluePing

Khaelis said:


> I've passed up a few decent villagers such as Erik but gambler's fallacy normally screws me over.


Yeah that’s happened to me lol, I found static who’s one of my favourites but he didn’t “fit the theme” which I regret and I never found anyone good, after that I ended up having to restart anyways and then I changed my theme

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



Sephiroth said:


> I got Mitzi, Lobo, Rudy, and Raymond from island hopping, but I have seen my fair share of undesirables. Raymond took some effort, while the others were just happenstance. Rudy and Lobo I found on gold rock and hybrid islands respectively.
> 
> I did run into a lot of desired villagers that I ultimately passed on. Lucky, Lily, Zucker, Marina, Judy, Audie, that sweets designed rhinoceros. They just weren't in the cards to be brought back as I was hunting for Raymond when I found them. Felt bad ditching em.


Yeah I passed up ruby even though I loved her, I actually noted down all of the villagers ~

Bangle

Twiggy

Ava 

Tammi

Al

Melba

Clay

Audie

Erik

Pietro

Skye

Marcel

Hamlet

Bud

Patty

Fauna 

Kitt

Hans

Avery

Lyman

Sherb

Patty

Lucha

Stu

Lyman

Cube

Boomer

Billy 

Blanche

Ruby

Canberra 

Chow

Curly

Lucha

Margie

Norma

Peanut

Wade

Merengue


----------



## allainah

I've only went island hopping twice and both times within 5 tickets i found a dreamy for my island  
The first time it was Sherb, I SCREAMED lmao 2nd time I got Merengue!
i'm about to go again today since someone is moving out, lets hope im just as lucky.


----------



## BluePing

sleepydreepy said:


> I've been extremely lucky, but yet unlucky at the same time...
> 
> Most of my dreamies are bottom tier on the popularity list but every time I go island hopping for them, I come across a top tier villager! Even though the villager is not on my dreamy list, the fact that they are extremely popular online makes them hard to resist and I feel obligated to invite them to my island just to give them away or sell them to someone! For example, I found Judy on only my 3rd or 4th ticket, and knowing people have spent countless hours and miles searching for her, couldn't say no. So now she is living on my island as a temporary resident lol.  Some other popular villagers I've seen are Whitney and Stitches. So yeah, I've been very lucky finding popular villagers, but very unlucky finding my unpopular dreamies x)


Yeah I’m the same really, none of the villagers I have are the ones I really want. I love them but I’m going for an all horse island and like 50 tickets down the line I’m yet to find a horse villager which is frustrating

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



allainah said:


> I've only went island hopping twice and both times within 5 tickets i found a dreamy for my island
> The first time it was Sherb, I SCREAMED lmao 2nd time I got Merengue!
> i'm about to go again today since someone is moving out, lets hope im just as lucky.


Good luck  I got sherb and merengue too, I love them both but merengue ended up being my 4th normal oops


----------



## lambshu

sooo i finally got the will to start the campsite method in search of a smug, specifically raymond, marshal, or pietro. 
i had none on my island and thus had high chances / weighed in favor of smugs appearing. 
heres how it been so far (copypasted from my notes)

*campsite hunting for raymond / marshall / pietro!*
5/7/20 - start date 
5/8/20 - MARSHAL ARE U kjdgfjkgfJGFDKDFJF

by pure luck, marshall was my first lad! i only TT-d one day! very lucky and happy right now. i still want raymond more, and will probably do island hunting for him instead since thats a bit faster just tedious due to menu mashing 
but marshall is cute and i eventually might sell or give him away to someone who has him as a dreamie. for now he gets to be chillin with me for a bit.


----------



## Chris

lambshu said:


> sooo i finally got the will to start the campsite method in search of a smug, specifically raymond, marshal, or pietro.
> i had none on my island and thus had high chances / weighed in favor of smugs appearing.
> heres how it been so far (copypasted from my notes)
> 
> *campsite hunting for raymond / marshall / pietro!*
> 5/7/20 - start date
> 5/8/20 - MARSHAL ARE U kjdgfjkgfJGFDKDFJF
> 
> by pure luck, marshall was my first lad! i only TT-d one day! very lucky and happy right now. i still want raymond more, and will probably do island hunting for him instead since thats a bit faster just tedious due to menu mashing
> but marshall is cute and i eventually might sell or give him away to someone who has him as a dreamie. for now he gets to be chillin with me for a bit.



Congrats, that is excellent luck to run into someone you were hunting for straightaway!


----------



## Miss Misty

Welp, Zell's officially gone so now I have an open plot. Wish me luck on the island hopping grind, lads.


----------



## alitwick

I’m right in the middle of the campsite reset grind. So far, I’ve encountered 8 smugs, 2 snootys and a lazy on my quest for that cat with the glasses. 

The toughest part is just getting campers to spawn in the first place!


----------



## Feferily

As someone whose used 600 tickets on island hopping... it's pretty fair! All equal results. But campsite method is a lot quicker, cheaper, and easier so I'd advise you doing this only if you have one of each personality except the one you're looking for. It took ages before I just got a random Peppy and then it only took five tries for the accountant cat!


----------



## Sudsofsplash

Going island hopping right now actually! 
Here's what I found!!

*island hopping

Tia (Normal)
Truffles (Peppy)
Deli (Lazy)
Vladimir (Cranky)
Eugene (Smug)
Gruff (Cranky)
Gladys (Normal)
Paolo (Lazy)
Annalise (Snooty)
Goose (Jock)
Gonzo (Cranky) (He was on a money rock island tho)
Jitters (Jock)
Antonio (Jock)
Julia (Snooty)
Claudia (Snooty)
Broffina (Snooty)
Baabara (Snooty) (I had her in New Leaf and I always wanted her to leave LOL)
Bettina (Normal)
Gruff (Cranky) (AGAIN????)
Erik (Lazy)
Freya (Snooty)
Wendy (Peppy)
Barold (Lazy)
Gigi (Snooty) (I had her in New Leaf and I would beat her with a net LOLOL)
Greta (Snooty)
Egbert (Lazy)
Hugh (Lazy)
Bertha (Normal)
Bruce (Cranky)
Pango (Peppy)
Cheri (Peppy)
Apollo (Cranky)
Robin (Snooty)
Cyrano (Cranky)
Spike (Cranky)
Moe (Lazy)*

I decided to take Moe cause he's cute and unique looking! I don't know if I'll keep him, since the lazy types are kind of...hmm but I'll see!!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

A few days ago I finally got to do some island hopping for myself, as the other times I adopted villagers from the mystery islands it was usually within the first two that I found someone I liked! So this was my experience.. 

- Pancetti: I actually like her so was tempted plus I've never had her before but I didn't want to end my island hopping so quickly for someone who I could really love.
- Paté - very cute but I already have 3 Peppy villagers.
- Frank - really like the Eagle villagers but I still wanted someone different!
- Spike - cool but not this time.
- Ava - cute, I have her amiibo so maybe one day. But not today!
- Butch - cute little cranky dog, considered him.. but nope!
- Sylvia - not a fan, even though I need an Uchi villager was an instant nope.
.... Marina! Was no way I wasn't going to adopt her! Instantly snapped up. She is going to be a permanent villager for sure!


----------



## allainah

BluePing said:


> Good luck  I got sherb and merengue too, I love them both but merengue ended up being my 4th normal oops


thank you!! a little update i just went island hopping and got another dreamy on my 5th ticket AGAIN LoL, it was Chrissy!


----------



## Minimasher

Hey everyone! 
Recently I was on a hunt for a new villager to take up Diana's old spot on my island. I had saved up my NMTs and couldn't wait to get going. I ended up visiting about 35 islands and settled down with Chief which I regret as I already have Wolfgang (sorry Chief!). Anyways throughout all of my island hopping, even from before my adventure the other day, I have made a list of all the villagers and what type of island they were on, so I can record who I have and haven't seen. I will be putting a dash - next to the villagers I have taken onto my island. 

- Coco. as she was the first villager I saw, I decided I definitely would have her on my island. Normal island
- Ozzie. I saw him and thought he was the cutest thing ever! I had to have him. Normal island
- Bluebear. I thought she was so bubbly and knew I wanted her to become a resident on my island. Normal island
Nobody. I visited islands about 5 more times after this in search of a new villager, thinking its random if they show up. What a waste of NMTs. At least I got lots of supplies.
Naomi. Normal island
Greta. Spiral island
Angus. Normal island
-Tucker. I chose him because I was running out of NMTs and didn't want to end up with someone I didn't want. Tucker seemed pretty cool though. Spiral island
Apple. Bamboo island
-Pekoe. I chose Pekoe because I thought she seemed quite kind and she had a nice design. Bamboo island
Fang. I was sooo tempted to ask Fang but persuaded myself not to because someone better would come. Normal island
Maelle. Money rock island
Merengue. My first time seeing Merengue. I almost asked her to come but decided not too. Also she was on a money rock island. That's two in a row!
Pango. Mountain island
-Daisy. She was adorable! I had her for ages in my NL town and couldn't believe to see her again. Hardwood island (I'm pretty sure)
Merengue. Again!!??. Normal island
Iggly. Falls island
Frita. Almost asked her to come, glad I didn't because later someone offered me Rudy. Normal island
Gonzo. Normal island
Apollo. I really really wanted him but whilst I was on that island, I was offered Rudy so I decided to bid Apollo farewell. Spiral island
Axel. Normal island
Rhonda. Spiral island
This is when Diana moved out and I had lots of NMTs
Naomi. Normal island
Tammi. Mountain island
Angus. Bamboo island
Buck. Normal island
Midge. Thought about accepting Midge but didn't. Spiral island
Kitt. Normal island
Blanche. Again, I kind of wanted her, but moved on. Normal island
Merengue. Third time seeing her but still don't want her. Normal island
Phil. I wanted a new smug but didn't really want this particular one. Normal island
Deena. Mountain island
Gruff. Spiral island
Snooty. Normal island
Clay. Normal island
Lyman. Kind of wanted Lyman but decided not to ask him. Bamboo island
Midge. This time I decided not to think about getting her. Normal island
Patty. Normal island
Pippy. I did want her but decided to get someone else. Normal island
Shari. Normal island
Rodeo. Hardwood island
Cole. Really wanted him but didn't want another lazy. Bamboo island
Merengue. Almost decided to just have her but no I left her again. Normal island
Sydney. Very tempted but didn't want another koala at the moment. Normal island
Bones. Money rock island
Pierce. I regret not asking him. The reason I didn't ask him is because he's jock and I wanted him to be smug. I would rather him than Chief though. Normal island
Puck. Normal island
Bubbles. Spiral island
Daisy. Tempted to ask her because she used to be on my island. It broke me heart talking to her because she didn't know who I was. Mountain island
Kevin. Normal island
Lolly. It was so fun hanging out with her as I caught tarantulas. I wanted her except I didn't want another cat or normal villager. Tarantula island!!!
Sylvia. Normal island
Gruff. Falls island
Merengue. Almost asked her but didn't. Normal island
Chief. I ended up with Chief because he looked kinda cool. I regret it now however but that's ok. I'm sure we will become great friends. Normal island

Anywaaays, did I find any of your dreamies? I didn't find any of mine 
What villagers have you come across on your island adventures? 
Tell me whatever you want about your adventures across the mystery islands!


----------



## seularin

oh man, going on mystery tours for new villagers is a gacha game.

trying to look for fauna or stiches!! i‘ve spent 25 tickets with no luck, and i have 5 yet to spend. 

encouragement is appreciated!!, i really need it. ;o;


----------



## meggiewes

Good luck! Five more to go! I hope that RNG is on your side! ♡


----------



## N a t

Feel the rush every time you get off that plane


----------



## Jared:3

Found Apollo on my 4th NMT and I was very happy with my decision to take him, but now I might kick Mira out and go look for another Uchi like Cherry, Muffy, or Fuchsia instead!


----------



## coffee biscuit

I just found Raymond (again)! I was really sad cause I had to sell him before I reset my island a couple days ago, he was the main thing I was upset about losing. I sold him for 400 NMTs but fortunately I just found him in a little less than 400 tickets so I couldn't be happier with this outcome! It's pretty much like he never left (':





I also found Marina (6 times), Zucker, Bob (2 times), Whitney, Reneigh, Ketchup (2 times), Chief, Stitches, Apollo, etc. I saw quite a few populars during my hunt for Raymond.

Good luck to all the other island hunters out there!


----------



## Romaki

I just ran into Maple on my second island of the day, I can't believe I was so lucky to get her again with my new island!


----------



## moon_child

Romaki said:


> I just ran into Maple on my second island of the day, I can't believe I was so lucky to get her again with my new island!



Awww. She’s my baby. She and Marshal are my best boy and girl. When she showed up in the islands my first five tours, I snatched her up even if that meant she’ll have a starter home. I wasn’t expecting to be so lucky that early on in the game I almost cried. Lol.


----------



## moonolotl

I found zucker within about 5 NMTs and i didnt take him. Should i have?
I dont love him and i have 2 lazies already but i feel like selling him wouldve been good


----------



## Antonio

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Clock

Good luck! Hope you get either both!


----------



## Santana

If i was able to get lucky, you will too! Good luck!


----------



## Romaki

Best of luck!


----------



## alitwick

It took 13 smugs, 1 snooty, 2 lazies, 2 jocks, 2 crankies, 1 normal and a whole year forward until I got Raymond to spawn at my campsite.  Good riddance. 

Even though I wouldn’t want to go through it again, I will praise the campsite reset method. The likelihood of getting the villager you want is greater than island hopping and it doesn’t cost anything but time. Plus, you can get a ton of DIYs with it.

On a side note, I may have found something more elusive than Raymond: the loft bed with desk. Seriously, I saw each of the three arcade machines throughout my travels, but not a single loft bed.


----------



## Tiffany

good luck, i want stitches too


----------



## moonolotl

I just found fauna and didnt get her, i'll send wilbur the coordinates to the island i was on! lol
you got this!!


----------



## Lurrdoc

You can do it! Believe in yourself! Don't quit now! They're waiting for you! Best of luck! \o/


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Good luck! Fauna and Stitches are great choices, hope you get them soon! c:


----------



## succulents

i've got my fingers crossed for you!! best of luck :3


----------



## seularin

UPDATE: i have officially acquired STITCHES!
after taking a three-hour break before using my last ticket,
wilbur obliged to my prayers and took me to bamboo
island with a specific bear. c: all the luck must've helped,
thank you so much! <3


----------



## Lethalia

The fact that you got him on the very last ticket must've been sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo thrilling and gratifying and like "Thank GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## kojuuro

Congrats on getting Stiches!! That's incredibly lucky, and it's honestly so gratifying when you can finally find who you're looking for!


----------



## lizardon

Wow, I'm late to see this post, but congrats!


----------



## succulents

aaa!! so glad to hear! congrats on finding stitches  ☺


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

I'm currently trying to get Margie via the campsite method. No luck yet but here are my results so far! Not in any particular order. I'll probably edit this as time goes on. 
Alice(normal)
Annalisa(normal)
Aurora(normal)
Bertha(normal)
Chevre(normal)
Celia(normal)
Cally(normal)
Daisy(normal)
Deena(normal)
Eunice(normal)
Maggie(normal)
Marcie(normal)
Gladys(normal)
Midge(normal)
Sydney(normal)
Dora(normal)
Gayle(normal)
Peaches(normal)
Melba(normal)
Molly(normal)
Rhonda(normal)
Stella(normal)
Skye(normal)
Sandy(normal)
Savannah(normal)
Poppy(normal)
Lucy(normal)
Bettina(normal)
Gala(normal)
Merry(peppy)
Kabuki(cranky)
Rocket(uchi)
Monique(snooty)
Hamlet (jock)
Louie(jock)
Peewee (cranky)
Axel(jock)
Soleil(snooty)
Julia(snooty)
Gwen (snooty)


----------



## Ras

moonnoodle said:


> I found zucker within about 5 NMTs and i didnt take him. Should i have?
> I dont love him and i have 2 lazies already but i feel like selling him wouldve been good



I don't know what he's worth, but he's pretty easy to find. If the game rolls octopus, you have a 1 in 3 shot. I let him move and found him the very next NMT on an island.


----------



## petaI

i never knew the struggle of hunting for dreamies on islands until very recently. some days ago i bought a bunch of nmts, probably like.... 50 or 60 in total and all trips were completely unsuccessful. i get that having fewer dreamies makes it harder to find the specific villagers you want, but geez... most of who i ran into were ugly. i kept getting duplicates too.... ugh
admittedly i did run into sherb in my first few tickets but i still had a lot of tickets left to search for who i wanted :/ yes i regret not taking him

today i sold raymond and got a bunch of tickets. i'm on the hunt once again, i've already used probably almost half of the tickets already and needless to say, no luck. at this point i'm hunting for other peoples' dreamies to sell to maybe make my odds a little better but even their dreamies haven't shown up :/ i'm convinced i just have the worst luck ever


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Ooo. I let Sherb go yesterday. And while I don't like Raymond myself, right now I am hoping to find him and give him to a friend of mine. But I don't have many NMT left so I might have to settle for some other random villager to live on my island for a while.


----------



## xara

congrats on finding stitches!!


----------



## FireNinja1

Congrats on finding him. Bless RNGesus.


----------



## xara

lolly 

can’t believe you ran into merengue 5 times omg


----------



## yeolgi

The long-awaited moving out thought bubble has appeared on one of my villagers. I'm going to let it bounce around until it lands on either of the two villagers I want out of my island, then it's mystery island hopping time! I have about 100 nmts saved up so this is going to be fun.


----------



## dragonair

I did campsite cycling for 3 of my villagers (Audie, Stitches, and Raymond) and am making it my only method of getting villagers now! I've recorded who I've gotten for each search here and have gone through 135 villagers so far. I got Raymond pretty quickly (since I went through a lot of villagers with Stitches probably lol) but it took SO long for him to actually agree to replace the correct villager.


----------



## Raz

yeolgi said:


> The long-awaited moving out thought bubble has appeared on one of my villagers. I'm going to let it bounce around until it lands on either of the two villagers I want out of my island, then it's mystery island hopping time! I have about 100 nmts saved up so this is going to be fun.


How does that work? How can you change the villager that will ask to move out?


----------



## Ras

NVM, misread


----------



## Lavulin98

Raz said:


> How does that work? How can you change the villager that will ask to move out?



The game picks a day when someone must move out. So you will see a villager with a bubble. Regardless you many times you reset, the villager will always have that bubble. But if you don't speak to him and go to next day, he will no longer have bubble, but another villager will have! ( if its no event) So you can easily cycle between who wants to move out. sometimes you are unlucky and get the same villager 4 times in a row lol, but other times it goes smoothly and cycles thru all of them.


----------



## Heartcore

Currently island hopping, looking for someone on my wishlist! Here are the results of the trips I took tonight:



Spoiler: Who I ran into along the way



1. Avery
2. Deli
3. Biskit
4. Cyrano
5. Bud
6. Eloise
7. Astrid
8. Pate
9. Tammi
10. Al
11. Drake
12. Doc
13. Broffina
14. T-Bone
15. Lopez
16. Norma
17. Barold (why do I kinda like him? lol)
18. Tangy
19. Eloise
20. Tom
21. Grizzly (He's super cute, what the heck)
22. Olive 
23. Ketchup (almost lost my will to go on here, I love me some Ketchup.)
24. Dom
25. Goose 
26. Flurry
27. Ed
28. Phil
29. Midge
30. Derwin
31. Avery
32. Marina 
33. Purrl
34. Stitches
35. Benedict
36. Queenie
37. Plucky
38. T-Bone
39. Gayle
40. Pashmina (also almost took her, she's so adorable but I think I'll stick with Muffy for now)
41. Barold
42. Alfonso
43. Soleil
44.  Willow
45. Ribbot
46. Celia
47. Dizzy
48. Peck
49. Rex
50. Colton
51. Cesar
52. Lionel
53. Cube
54. Buzz
55. Pango


----------



## mercuryoso

I just got the game (and a Switch Lite) literally two days ago but I've done some time traveling and I found SO many of my New Leaf dreams on the island tour.

So far I've found and invited...
- Zell
- Sprinkle
- Zucker
- Marina
- Maple
- Tangy
- Cole

Bam and Frita were my default villagers and Graham was the first visitor to my campsite. I'm legit really happy with my island so far!


----------



## Lavulin98

Heartcore said:


> Currently island hopping, looking for someone on my wishlist! Here are the results of the trips I took tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Who I ran into along the way
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Avery
> 2. Deli
> 3. Biskit
> 4. Cyrano
> 5. Bud
> 6. Eloise
> 7. Astrid
> 8. Pate
> 9. Tammi
> 10. Al
> 11. Drake
> 12. Doc
> 13. Broffina
> 14. T-Bone
> 15. Lopez
> 16. Norma
> 17. Barold (why do I kinda like him? lol)
> 18. Tangy
> 19. Eloise
> 20. Tom
> 21. Grizzly (He's super cute, what the heck)
> 22. Olive
> 23. Ketchup (almost lost my will to go on here, I love me some Ketchup.)
> 24. Dom
> 25. Goose
> 26. Flurry
> 27. Ed
> 28. Phil
> 29. Midge
> 30. Derwin
> 31. Avery
> 32. Marina
> 33. Purrl
> 34. Stitches
> 35. Benedict
> 36. Queenie
> 37. Plucky
> 38. T-Bone
> 39. Gayle
> 40. Pashmina (also almost took her, she's so adorable but I think I'll stick with Muffy for now)
> 41. Barold
> 42. Alfonso
> 43. Soleil
> 44.  Willow
> 45. Ribbot
> 46. Celia
> 47. Dizzy
> 48. Peck
> 49. Rex
> 50. Colton
> 51. Cesar
> 52. Lionel
> 53. Cube
> 54. Buzz
> 55. Pango



Barold is adorable! Had him on my island. If only he wasn't an exact copy personality wise of Zucker, I would have kept him


----------



## hallejulia

I found Deirdre on my first island of the day.

I almost didn’t invite her but then remembered that she is uchi and I was missing an uchi villager since I let Hazel move out a couple of days ago.

She isn’t one of my ultimate dreamies but she’s super cute and I’m excited to have her live on my island.


----------



## PugLovex

well, i’ve seen lots of villagers!

i’ve taken:
-peanut (moved away)
-judy (trying to move her out atm)
-merengue (moved out)
-sherb
-fauna (trying to move out)
-maddie (moved out)
-dobie
-beau 

that’s all i can remember atm!


----------



## Babylon

The other night I spent 150 tickets and the ended up with Lucky. I was definitely looking for him, but wow that was a lot to spend on him.
I had 6 villagers I was willing to take home and NOT ONE of them showed up until Lucky. All my other hunts took less than 30 tickets so this was painful.


----------



## Darcy94x

I’ve just spent 4 tickets and ran into Rowan, Becky, Opal then I’ve take Merengue because she is just so cute! Need to get rid of Renee now!


----------



## alitwick

Thought about compiling some tips on here for anyone wanting to do the campsite method that I didn't see in the guides.

When you set your date, set your time to at least 7-7:30PM. That way, you have the chance of seeing Celeste on your island on days where there's a campsite visitor, making it possible to get at least 2 guaranteed DIYs. Nook's is also open around this time if you're looking for specific furniture while using this method.
Instead of setting the date 6-7 days after your last campsite visit, set the date to the next Sunday and TT one day at a time from there. Campsite villagers can only show up once weekly, so if your last campsite visitor was on a Tuesday and you set the clock to next Tuesday, you missed two days where one could have spawned. I found that if my island didn't get a visitor by the Wednesday of that week, there wasn't going to be one for the rest of the week. In that case, I'd set the clock to the coming Sunday and start over from there.
I didn't find any duplicate campsite visitors, whether I talked to them or not before saving and closing the game. I'd still talk to them to get their names to take count.
If you're looking for a specific villager that's part of a larger pool of villagers in their personality type AND you have a large-ish collection of amiibo cards, it may be worth having a decent amount of that personality type to have already lived on your island and left (so, any personality type that isn't smug or uchi.) This will cut down the amount of villagers of that type that the game will spawn since it will spawn the ones you haven't had over the ones you've had. I had two smugs before TTing for Raymond, cutting down the total possible smug spawns from 34 to 32 (not a ton, but it helps.)


----------



## Dewasa

Spent around 100 or so tickets in a couple of sittings to fill in a plot of a villager that wanted to move out. Only ran into 1 of the new villagers and I had to invite him to the island. My super baby blue goat, Sherb.


----------



## Lavulin98

alitwick said:


> If you're looking for a specific villager that's part of a larger pool of villagers in their personality type AND you have a large-ish collection of amiibo cards, it may be worth having a decent amount of that personality type to have already lived on your island and left (so, any personality type that isn't smug or uchi.) This will cut down the amount of villagers of that type that the game will spawn since it will spawn the ones you haven't had over the ones you've had. I had two smugs before TTing for Raymond, cutting down the total possible smug spawns from 34 to 32 (not a ton, but it helps.)



Yes, this is especially great! Because the campsite will try to bring villagers that have not lived on your island first in any way ( being amiibo-ed, adopted online, or brought from islan%d hoping. ) In my quest for Judy I narrowed my list by 5 snooties just by counting out the ones that lived on my island before. And true to this, they did not show up! So if you happen to have amiibos, try to get everyone in and out, regardless of personalities, because even if you miss a personality, you will still have other personalities show up! After all, its only a 60% chance to get your missing personality in the campsite. 

I've had a lot of unlucky chains of 3-4 non-snooty in a row while hunting for Judy. The smaller the pool  you make, the better.


----------



## Rinpane

Thanks so much to everyone who gave information on the campsite trick! I started it today and I just found Raymond as my 10th camper. There were only four smugs before him so it’s a lucky day! And kinda not. This is who I encountered on the way, bolded villagers are the smugs:

• May 26th: *Hans*
• 7th June: Merry
• July 12th: Crackle/Spork (I wonder why his name is different depending on regions...)
• July 20th: Flip
• July 29th: *Chadder* (I want him too, but Raymond and his no-amiibo clause...plus those prices...skipping Chadder was painful. T.T Please come back to me one day, Chadder...)
• August 11th: *Hippeux*
• August 19th: Gayle
• August 27th: Sprinkle
• September 15th: *Kidd*
• September 23rd: *Raymond*

I will miss Eugene dearly, but it was worth it for the extra chance. Now I just have to invite him in!~ In which it was supposed to be the temporary villager, but that ended up being Cranston who I find really cute and September 23rd happens to be his birthday...I can’t just kick him out on his special day, you know? D: Anyways, happy to report another success with this method. And now I internally grimace at my out of control flower patches...


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I screamed my head off when I found Audie while island hopping just for fun.


----------



## Lavulin98

Rinpane said:


> Thanks so much to everyone who gave information on the campsite trick! I started it today and I just found Raymond as my 10th camper. There were only four smugs before him so it’s a lucky day! And kinda not. This is who I encountered on the way, bolded villagers are the smugs:
> 
> • May 26th: *Hans*
> • 7th June: Merry
> • July 12th: Crackle/Spork (I wonder why his name is different depending on regions...)
> • July 20th: Flip
> • July 29th: *Chadder* (I want him too, but Raymond and his no-amiibo clause...plus those prices...skipping Chadder was painful. T.T Please come back to me one day, Chadder...)
> • August 11th: *Hippeux*
> • August 19th: Gayle
> • August 27th: Sprinkle
> • September 15th: *Kidd*
> • September 23rd: *Raymond*
> 
> I will miss Eugene dearly, but it was worth it for the extra chance. Now I just have to invite him in!~ In which it was supposed to be the temporary villager, but that ended up being Cranston who I find really cute and September 23rd happens to be his birthday...I can’t just kick him out on his special day, you know? D: Anyways, happy to report another success with this method. And now I internally grimace at my out of control flower patches...



Chadder is my ultimate dreamy too! haha  I'm sure you'll find him on Discord again! that's where I found mine and saw a few coming along. I also sacrificed Olivia, a dreamy for Judy, but I bought her back after I found judy.


----------



## angelmutt

everytime i island hop, the villagers are lowkey ugly, n im fr just tryna have a cuteass village n they makin it impossible...ALSO ALL OF MY STARTERS HAVE BEEN UGKY


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

Still looking for Margie.. by now I've nearly cycled through every normal type villager. Had to pass up on Merengue and that one huuuurt.


----------



## Lavulin98

BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> Still looking for Margie.. by now I've nearly cycled through every normal type villager. Had to pass up on Merengue and that one huuuurt.



You can do it! look on the bright side, Margie is very close with fewer and fewer normals remaining! And don't worry about Merengue, you can always find her island hoping!


----------



## masheddoq

i remember i was saving up nmt to go raymond hunting, and when i had saved up almost 600 tickets a villager popped up in my campsite. when i saw it was raymond i screamed haha


----------



## Minimasher

W


mercuryoso said:


> I just got the game (and a Switch Lite) literally two days ago but I've done some time traveling and I found SO many of my New Leaf dreams on the island tour.
> 
> So far I've found and invited...
> - Zell
> - Sprinkle
> - Zucker
> - Marina
> - Maple
> - Tangy
> - Cole
> 
> Bam and Frita were my default villagers and Graham was the first visitor to my campsite. I'm legit really happy with my island so far!


ow you have found some really great villagers!


----------



## seularin

omg lolly :c shes my dreamie who has yet to be found!!


----------



## FireNinja1

I started island hopping a bit too (pretty slow, hitting all rocks to collect resources). The only notable villager I found was Bunnie, who I didn't invite. There's a few others (Spike, Quillson, and Nate are the ones that come to mind to me), but I haven't really liked my luck so far.


----------



## Jas

i only started documenting islands/villagers recently, so here they are!

- piper, normal #2 island
- monty, mountain island
- rudy, bamboo island
- sly, fidget spinner island
- boris, falls island 
- avery, fidget spinner island
- freya (invited!), normal #1 island
- rex, normal #2 island
- mott, bamboo island
- marina (invited!), normal #1 island

then i started going to one island a night to make scorpion islands - mountain, spiral, normal #2, spiral, big fish #2, normal #2, money rock, spiral, fruit (cherries), money rock. from the islands, i've gotten ozzie, gayle, audie (!!!), apple (moved out), hamphrey (hopefully will move out), freya, marina!


----------



## ecstasy

Went island hopping a few days ago and this is who I found:
Apollo
Big Top
Sterling
Soleil
Rodney
Boyd
Rolf
Hornsby
Rocket
Opal
Plucky
Big Top (again)
Sterling (again)
Hornsby (again)
Lionel
Queenie
Kevin
Renee
Goldie (I almost took her, but I passed)
Savannah
Poncho
Whitney (was very tempted to take her but I still passed)
Gabi
Curly
Norma
Jacob
Cashmere
Zucker
Greta
Deena
Gala
Velma
Beardo
Naomi
Beau (I was running low on tickets at this point, so I took him)


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

Lavulin98 said:


> You can do it! look on the bright side, Margie is very close with fewer and fewer normals remaining! And don't worry about Merengue, you can always find her island hoping!


Thanks! Coming up on around 60 campers now, no luck yet. RNG is not on my side haha


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright 3 things:

1: I restarted my town as the way the Resident Services' location gave me limitations on decorating my island.

2: I found Audie as a random move in, while also being one of my starter villagers. (Funnily enough, I called her while trying to guess who my random villagers would be.) While I am not a fan of Audie, I'd love to sell her for NMTs.

3: I found Roald as a last resort in a mystery island because the recent plot of land just would not roll in a random villager for 3 days. So I was like: "I'll force a villager in". And when I did it was Roald! Now per say Im okay with Roald, he might not be a villager that'll grow on me but who knows.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

I did it!  After almost 70 campsite resets I found Margie!! It's finally over!!


----------



## Dinashadow

I burned through all my saved up tickets looking for villagers today. I had a list of about 20 villages I was hoping for and no luck. 

I had three villagers show up twice which was definitely the most frustrating part. I was there was a cooldown so that if a villager spawns on a mystery island they can't spawn again that day.


----------



## yeolgi

I was looking for a female villager to balance out the gender ratio on my island, and this is who I found:

1. Vic
2. Deena
3. Tank
4. Rowan
5.* Julian*
6. Chief
7. Drago
8. Jitters
9. Antonio
10. Rocc
11. Beau
12. *Skye*
13. Tybalt
14. Anchovy
15. Whitney
16. Stinky
17. Elvis
18. Soleil
19. Gloria
20. Beau
21. Ricky
22. Flip
23. Jeremiah
24. Dobie
25. Limberg
26. Harry
27. Angus
28. Merengue
29. Pierce
30. Becky
31. Marshal

The bolded ones are the ones I really wish I'd invited home. 

I actually took a short break around the 10th trip or so and went to visit my friend's island, and Skye was a visitor at her campsite! Gushed over how adorable she was, then left to continue my search. A ticket or two later I met her! However at that time I was only about 12 tickets in, and wanted to grind more islands for fun. So I left her, and I really regret it!

Many trips later, I found a lil' sulky marshmallow squirrel. And I didn't have a smug villager at the moment, so Marshal it was.

Was it fun? Yes.

Would I do it again? Yes, but probably not in the next 2 weeks or so. It gets tiring and repetitive after a while.


----------



## Kyneria

I decided to try to get Judy for a friend through the campsite method! Also trying if possible to get Fang too ^^

Start -> Whitney asks to leave as I prepare myself for the method, so thank you kind white wolf lady. Because I want to do this as quick as possible so I get her before she does, villagers will be most of them voided, I'm sorry my friends. Future me: I got to gift one though!

My adventure:


Spoiler



*- Missing personalities: sisterly, snooty and jock -*
T-bone (cranky)
Sparro (jock)
Frita (sisterly)
Boris (cranky)
Mathilda (Snooty)
Rasher (cranky)
Flo (sisterly)
Jeremiah (lazy)
Tammy (sisterly) - Humphrey asks to leave, I let him (voided) to have that sweet cranky personality missing, but I only find snooties and crankies island hopping - Claudia moved in, random ;A;

*- Missing personalities: jock, sisterly and cranky -*

Ribbot (jock) 
Cranston (lazy)
Stu (lazy)
Baabara (snooty)
Klaus (smug)
Cherry (sisterly) - moves in, Claudia out, yay! (Voided)

*- Now jock, cranky and snooty are missing -*
Melba (normal)
Bella (omg I love her?! but I already have a peppy so I decide to keep going. I'm determined to get this gift)
Purrl (snooty)
Mint (snooty) 
Bud (jock) 
Elise (snooty)
Walt (cranky)
Apollo (my bird dad from WW, look at you so handsome, cranky)
Drake (lazy)
Francine (snooty)
Kabuki (cranky)
Violet (snooty)
Moose/ Mineta mouse (jock)
Static (cranky, cool dude)
Chief (cranky)
Yuka (snooty)
Bubbles (peppy)
Rhonda (normal, I always thought she was uchi)
Ike (cranky)
Fang! My dreamie! (cranky) - moved in, Julian out, gifted to a TBT user because I really didn't want to void him

*- Missing personalities: Jock and snooty - also the flower invasion is making me sweat*
Sly (jock, such a fun design) -should've invited him to get rid of jocks, but for some reason my brain was oh yes the lazy alligator. I facepalmed so hard.
Ketchup (peppy)
Friga (snooty)
Rod (-inhales- MY BOIIII, I had him for a while when I was younger and I really wanted to see him again) -moving in, Zell out, sorry pal I hope we can meet more in the future. Voided because I'm getting paranoid she'll get Judy before I can gift her to her.
*
-Only snooty missing now!-*

Tiffany (snooty)
Monique (snooty)
Annalise (snooty)
Bitty (snooty)
June (normal)
Kid cat (jock this hurt _SO MUCH_, I love this kitty but he kept choosing my permanent residents or personalities I needed to keep blocked. Perhaps I'll meet him again island hoping one day)
Amelia (snooty)
Tybalt (jock)
Bea (normal)
Tom (cranky)
*Judy!!!*


Finish line!


Spoiler










I'm so happy! I can't wait for her to wake up and see my messages ;U;

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

And she chose Maple so I'm gifting two friends now! hahahahahaha


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found Diana while doing the campsite thing. I don't want her as i'm looking for Cashmere. I'll try my luck on moving out Stu and move Diana out so I can sell her.

Edit: Turns out it was Norma that was leaving. So i'll let her leave.​


----------



## Strela

Thanks so much for posting this method and the tips people gave in it. I finally found him . This was my journey.


15 aug Felicity26 aug hans10 sept megan18 sept Ketchup1 oct Raymond


----------



## thegunpowderincident

I found Raymond today while island hopping (I think I was like 70 or 80 tickets in). I don't really want him, but I invited him to move to my island anyway so I could sell him. The villager I was actually looking for was Bunnie lol, or my alternative choices would've been Audie or Ankha.


----------



## moon_child

I’ve had my share of island hopping and I’m also watching a lot of villager hunting videos on YouTube lately and I just thought, could it be possible that the game is pushing villagers from the bottom of the barrel to us? Because I realized it wasn’t just me who kept getting the “losers” but almost everyone with a few popular dreamies thrown in between...


----------



## Paperboy012305

And right after Diana, Raymond showed up. And best of all, I was expecting him as well.

I'll keep trying until he moves someone out I want.

Edit: Firstly, Raymond chose Murphy. I don't want Murphy out, so I closed the game out and he chose Roald. I'm not much of a fan of Roald, so i'm quite pleased he chose him. Another dreamie down.​


----------



## ecstasy

Here are the ones I found today while looking for a good peppy, snooty or sisterly:
1. Velma
2. Avery
3. Olive
4. Dom
5. Zucker
6. Boris
7. Jambette
8. Sterling
9. Deena
10. Bubbles
11. Tank
12. Zucker (again)
13. Pango
14. Peewee
15. Buck
16. Rolf
17. Deena (again)
18. Zucker (again..)
19. Tex
20. Puck [wanted him so bad but he's a lazy : ( ]
21. Chief (I wanted him even more but he's a cranky D: )
22. Patty
23. Jitters
24. Genji (had literally just kicked him out lmao)
25. Wolfgang (my literal favorite wolf but luckily have him in my 2nd town)
26. Velma
27. Claude
28. Miranda
29. Fuschia! (My fave sisterly! Went with her)


----------



## bepsiiii

i remember running into diana on normal island (first nmt of the day too). she wasn't even a dreamie but i told myself if i take her in i must get fauna at some point. after another person moves out, i go island hopping and BAM, fauna on normal island on the first nmt (of that day).

they were meant to be.

I've also remember bumping into...
Judy (taken)
Jambette (3 times.....km)
Apple (ignored)
Genji (ignored)
Pietro (taken but moved out)
Raddle (had him previously but moved out)
Reneigh (ignored)
Colton (ignored but it HURT to walk away from my prince)
Sprinkle (ignored)
Lolly (ignored)
Zucker (taken)
Marina (taken)
Coco (taken)

and the others are a blur. i usually looked at the villagers and walked away if they weren't what i was looking for. i never bothered to get their names....


----------



## ecstasy

Went island hopping for hours and hours today and this is who I found:
1. Tex
2. Vic
3. Winnie
4. Biskit
5. Cole
6. Benedict
7. Frita
8. Kitty
9. Wendy
10. Joey
11. Alfonso
12. Huck
13. Kidd
14. Egbert
15. Elvis
16. Plucky
17. Miranda
18. Patty
19. Flora
20. Deirdre
21. Maple
22. Pinky
23. Cyd
24. Axel
25. Rory
26. Bettina
27. Chadder
28. Flora
29. Tia
30. Pashmina
31. Pecan
32. Cyrano
33. Tutu
34. Graham
35. Pashmina
36. Knox
37. Boots
38. Gayle
39. Pancetti
40. Groucho
41. Gwen
42. Sprocket
43. Sally
44. Vic
45. Freckles
46. Portia
47. Dom
48. Robin
49. Zell
50. Hornsby
51. Rasher
52. Pekoe
53. Canberra
54. Reneigh
55. Curlos
56. Opal
57. Ken
58. Fauna
59. Nana
60. Knox
61. Dom
62. Kyle
63. Lionel
64. Tiffany
65. Elise
66. Boots
67. Greta
68. Quillson
69. Hamlet
70. Astrid
71. Cookie
72. Rocco
73. Reneigh
74. Stella
75. Broccolo
76. Antonio
77. Molly
78. Drago
79. Candi
80. Apollo
81. Derwin
82. Anabelle
83. Rodeo
84. Diana
85. Elvis
86. Camofrog
87. Zucker
88. Nana
89. Gayle
90. Drago
91. Bam
92. Mira
93. Ketchup
94. Octavian
95. Chrissy
96. Anicotti
97. Hans
98. Tybalt
99. Biff
100. Walker
101. Vladimir
102. Kitt
103. Erik
104. Marina
105. Aurora
106. Deena
107. Gabi
108. Claudia
109. Chester
110. Bubbles
111. Walt
112. Pashmina
113. Patty
114. Chadder
115. Elise
116. Cobb
117. Anabelle
118. Hazel
119. Coach
120. Jacques
121. Flurry
122. Olive
123. Tipper
124. Alfonso
125. Miranda
126. Antonio
127. Cyrano
128. Billy
129. Olaf
130. Jambette
131. Midge
132. Rolf
133. Carrie
134. Mott
135. Claudia
136. Tangy

I ended up getting Tangy so I could just use the campsite method for Judy


----------



## Blueskyy

Today’s was something like this:

Del
Benjamin
Jambette
A few I don’t remember
Merengue
Jeremiah
Frobert

I adopted Frobert because my cousin asked me just yesterday if I could scan his amiibo in since his favorite from New Leaf is Frobert. So Frobert will live with me until my cousin can get him.


----------



## Chris

Lopez was adopted yesterday so I get to island hop today! I've not done this in over a month. 

Ideally I'd love to find Raddle, but I doubt that'll happen before I find someone else cute!


----------



## Ras

AUDIE! AUDIE! AUDIE! I'm having the worst day of my life, so this little thing helped.



Spoiler: My journey



Lionel, smug
Apple, peppy
Cookie, peppy
Flora, peppy
Jitters, jock
Drago, lazy
Piper, peppy
Hugh, lazy
Nibbles, peppy
Cheri, peppy
Peggy, peppy
Ruby, peppy
Jacques, smug
Freckles, peppy
Mitzi, normal
Robin, snooty
Maddie, peppy
Wendy, peppy
Tutu, peppy
Puck, lazy
Winnie, peppy
Peanut, peppy
Dotty, peppy
Victoria, peppy
Claude, lazy
Poppy, normal
Bangle, peppy
Truffles, peppy
Static, cranky
Olaf, smug
Chrissy, peppy
Angus, cranky
Tabby, peppy
Bianca, peppy
Audie, peppy



I was going to remove Mallary since her card is cheap, but I didn't want to spend all night so she's replacing Zell.


----------



## Khaelis

Why is this thread not stickied? Threads on this keep appear because this thread keeps getting lost to page 5 and beyond. DX


----------



## metswee

Glad this thread popped up again today......Im considering campsite resetting for reneigh  and there are some good tips on the previous page


----------



## Munyo

244 tickets. I didn't find anyone I liked. LOL.


----------



## Raz

Khaelis said:


> Why is this thread not stickied? Threads on this keep appear because this thread keeps getting lost to page 5 and beyond. DX


Agreed. When I suggested the creation of this thread, it was with the intention to stop these 4 or 5 daily threads about this. I thought it would be sticked for at least a few weeks, because the hype around this will probably die down in a month or two. 

But I can see why it's not sticked, as there's also a lot of sticked threads in this folder.


----------



## xkittyy

Y’all I just hit the nook miles ticket lottery I just got scorpion island + money rock island + found a rare diy recipe for a palm tree lamp + found one of my dreamies Beau all on one island i- what did I do to deserve this  This was on my 3rd ticket. 

excuse my hideous outfit i thought maybe if i dressed up like an orange i’d get my all time fav tangy


----------



## metswee

The only good thing about there being so few uchis is u can get thru all the uchis faster and get to the one you want! Found Reneigh in a couple of resets   





Spoiler: 11 camp resets









now just to get thru the painful card games...........


----------



## Quagsire.

Today I moved out kiki because she's had a glitched house exterior all along and took it as an opportunity to island hop.

I was getting very unlucky, then I got something deemed as 'lucky':

Rocco
Paula
Hopkins
Annalise
Poncho
Tasha
Bitty
Bubbles
Kitt
Deena
Biff
Vesta
Cesar
Stu
Cobb
Monty
Octavian
Nana
Willow
Sylvana
Friga
Rooney
Greta
Tucker
Ellie
Boone
Buzz
Vivian
Cube
Phil
Sly
Shep
Sly
Maggie
Croque
Keaton
Rory
Sheldon
Tammy
Anchovy
Eloise
Tybalt
Carrie
Gala
Portia
Diva
Bill
Carrie
Rex
Tipper
Pashamina
Apollo
Aurora
Tom
Gwen
Sprinkle
Pate
Julian
Iggly
Jay
Skye
T-Bone
Quillson
Sylvia
Jitters
Pheobe
Raymond

That's right, I got Raymond, the greasy cat. However, an idea has sparked for me to turn him into a cult leader in my fairytale-space-horror town (because I can't decide on themes : V). If you have inspo send it my way .




​


----------



## xara

sprinkle your luck wasn’t great today but glad you got raymond and got to see some other cool villagers! :>


----------



## Quagsire.

To be honest I was pretty excited to see so many villagers I haven't seen in AGES, some I didn't even know the names of! It was a pretty good experience. : )


----------



## marea

I am doing the campsite method currently and i am going through it! I am about to have seen every smug villager except for Marshal and Raymond ugh. I still cant decide which one i am gonna stop at and take, though.


----------



## 0kamu0

After days of using the campsite method I finally found my favorite villager of all time, Genji!!! SO happy : DDDDD


----------



## Jas

i went island hopping for a cranky or smug villager today and i used TWENTY FIVE TICKETS AAAA i've never used more than 10! here's who i found:

Candi
Sandy
Anicotti
Cyrano
Zell
Klaus
Pinky
Nan
Reneigh
Elmer
Candi #2
Rooney
Monty
Hamlet
Harry
Ruby (one of my favourites! but i already have audie for a peppy so i left her behind )
Cranston
Bunnie (so tempting. however, i already had a peppy - and only two male villagers sooo)
Cyrano #2
Cranston #2
Leonardo
Simon
Reneigh #2 
Bianca
Octavian (INVITED!)


----------



## Quagsire.

Angus
Eli
Boyd
Kitty
Boomer
T-bone
Ed
Henry
Bubbles
Lionel
Roony
Frita
Judy

She came home guys- the only villager I actually wanted to have in my town before the game came out.
I was planning to do this all day until I got her but after only 12 tickets- a literally screamed.




​


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

I’ve just found Audie using the campsite method!


1.Camofrog
2.Katt
3.Al
4.Felicity
5.Anchovy
6.Bud
7.Bianca
8.Baabara
9.Bella
10.Pekoe 
11.Anabelle
12.Sprinkle
13.Colton
14.Jeremiah
15.Tybalt
16.Anicotti
17.Boyd
18.Maddie
19.Zell
20.Tammi
21.Broccolo
22.Mitzi 
23.Pippy
24.Deli
25.Freckles
26.Ruby
27.Stinky 
28.Pango
29.Crackle
30.Winnie
31.Victoria
32.Bunnie
33.Candi
34.Lobo
35.Chrissy
36.Iggly 
37.Twiggy
38.Pate
39.Bitty
40.Chief 
41.Chadder
42.Peggy
43.Piper 
44.Peanut
45.Blaire 
46.Sprocket 
47.Broffina
48.Ankha
49.Joey
50.Carmen
51.Agent S
52.Flora
53.AUDIE


----------



## Magus

Guys, I decided to go on Island hopping yesterday because Elvis just left my island, since the beginning of the game one of my goal is to create a little Japan inspired area on my island and my two absolute dreamies were Zucker and Kabuki.

You see I bought the game just after a trip to Japan and just before being quarantined in my flat. 
New Horizons really helped me during those hard times because I couldn't do my job, which is mentally and financially hard. This game was my way to make my dream travel last longer and relax.

After 17 NMTs yesterday I encountered ZUCKER ! I wanted him so bad ! When I saw him I literally screamed at my TV 
I think I love that game and parallel life a bit too much  Just wanted to share my joy and thanking the users of Bell Tree too because everyone is very nice. Animal Crossing seems to have a kind and open minded community for a video game which I appreciate very much


----------



## bluetortis26

I can totally relate, when I found Raymond at my campsite I literally yeeted myself across my bedroom.


----------



## Altarium

Awww congrats! It really is the best feeling finding a dreamie on an island when you're not expecting to <3


----------



## Blueskyy

Congrats!! I have someone in my campsite right now. I hope it is Maddie!

Edit: Just Buck lol


----------



## Magus

bluetortis26 said:


> I can totally relate, when I found Raymond at my campsite I literally yeeted myself across my bedroom.



I got Raymond as my first campsite visitor and didn't knew if I really wanted him hahaha, in the beginning I was aiming to not have multiple villagers of the same species, but now I became very attached to him too he's funny ! ☺



Altarium said:


> Awww congrats! It really is the best feeling finding a dreamie on an island when you're not expecting to <3


Yeah I kinda gave up because I wanted him so bad and didn't met any octopus in any of my island travels, I was telling myself I will buy his amiibo one day... Still think that concerning Kabuki though   



AndyP08 said:


> Congrats!! I have someone in my campsite right now. I hope it is Maddie!
> 
> Edit: Just Buck lol


Hahaha, don't loose hope !


----------



## soomi

Omg congrats!!! I’m so happy for you  Zucker is the beeest


----------



## knv924

I went island hopping two days ago and used 46 tickets...I was hoping for a smug bc I don't have any, a sisterly bc I only have one (Fuschia) and want to move her out bc I'm not crazy about her and she has the default home interior, or a lazy that I liked! Or would've taken any cat probably bc I really like the cat villagers and I have yet to encounter one at all...I got Ankha's amiibo tho so Meowtown will get it's first cat! 

Zucker (lazy) - sorry to anyone who loves him but I do not like the octopus villagers   Octavian used to scare me in the GC version as a kid lol
Egbert (lazy)
Drift (jock)
Ursala (sisterly)
Cyrano (cranky)
Flip (jock)
Truffles (peppy)
Bella (peppy)
Boone (jock)
*Vladimir (cranky) - *the first villager I considered to take out of this...I think the cubs are adorable but I didn't end up taking him in hopes of getting a smug!
Knox (cranky)
Timbra (snooty)
Mathilda (snooty)
*Aurora (normal) - * I knew I was gonna regret leaving her but I'm not crazy about the normal personality and it was still early on and I was optimistic lol
Lyman (jock)
Mott (jock) - this was scorpion island!
Louie (jock)
Lyman (jock) - again...ugh
Wart Jr. (cranky)
Peck (jock)
*Flurry (normal) - *so adorable but didn't take her for the same reason I didn't take Aurora
*Chrissy (peppy) -* it was sooo hard not taking her bc I love rabbits but I have 2 peppy villagers already and tbh I don't think my island is ready for 3 celebs lol 
Sly (jock) - at this point I am so sick of getting jock villagers and hearing about their wilderness training
*Pashmina (sisterly) -* I contemplated taking her bc she's sisterly and I prefer her to Fuschia, but then I didn't take her bc if she wasn't sisterly I don't think I would consider her so I kept going...I was still optimistic at this point
Cesar (cranky)
Marina (normal) - again sorry 
Tybalt (jock)
Bea (normal) - she was the villager who had moved out lol
Anabelle (peppy)
Sprocket (jock) - I thought he was cool looking and honestly if he wasn't a jock I might've considered him lol
Rooney-at this point it was like 1am and I gave up in jotting down the personality types of the villagers lol I was getting delirious
Stella
Timbra
Violet
Monty
GiGi (snooty) - she was in my NL town and I really liked her but I have 2 snooties and will get Ankha so I didn't take her :/
Cyrano (again...)
Ava
Opal (snooty) - really cute but snooty :/ and I don't want too many
Wade
Prince
Norma
Alli
Sly
Egbert
Pietro-the first and only smug I encountered...I debated for a while if I should take him but I decided against it...began to try to get some more NMT but my Nook Miles+ wasn't giving me easy tasks lol and looked on here to see if anyone was selling a villager and would take bells (since I was wiped clean of NMT from my failed attempts) and adopted Erik!  worth it in the end just wish I didn't go through so many NMT lol but I guess I can't complain bc the last time I went island hopping I went with the goal of finding Mint and I got her on the first ticket  got lots of repeats and way too many jocks...


----------



## issh0mans

i think i might camp reset for an uchi ;o;
i either want dierdre or fuschia, but i'll probably run into jock villagers too since i don't have one atm dlkhjs

also question: if i find a camper i want, will the villager that moves out be in boxes that same day and be adoptable?​


----------



## knv924

issh0mans said:


> i think i might camp reset for an uchi ;o;
> i either want dierdre or fuschia, but i'll probably run into jock villagers too since i don't have one atm dlkhjs
> 
> also question: if i find a camper i want, will the villager that moves out be in boxes that same day and be adoptable?​


Yes when the camper agrees to move in, if you go to the house of the villager that's moving out then they should be in boxes immediately!
BTW I'm gonna have Fuschia move out by amiibo this week if you want her! She was one of my starters so she has the starter uchi furniture but I'm honestly not sure if when she moves she'll have that or her actual furniture but lmk if you'd wanna adopt her!


----------



## issh0mans

omg this **** is so tedious 
so far i've gone 13 days in a row with isabelle having no news​


----------



## dragonair

issh0mans said:


> omg this **** is so tedious
> so far i've gone 13 days in a row with isabelle having no news​


It happens ; v ; I once only had one villager in the whole month.


----------



## samticore

I used about 50+ tickets looking for Julian. Creepy Beardo is the only repeat villager I got. 
I did not find Julian.
I had 15? tickets left when I came across Drago, someone else I super wanted. If I can’t have a unicorn, I’ll have a dragon!


----------



## seularin

isabelle : looks like we got sum1 at the camp
me : /prays for a cutie/
ac : lets give her a mouse


----------



## yeolgi

I got Stinky at my campsite last Saturday.

*sighs*


----------



## Bohemia

I built the campsite yesterday so I'm hoping I get my first visitor soon.  I presume Tom Nook gets the bookings?


----------



## voltairenism

bored with this game. i want office cat.





took me an hour. and I was making/eating dinner during this.

list:
(08/05) Lily (normal)
(18/05) Hans (smug)
(05/10) Monty (cranky)
(17/10) Graham (Smug)
(27/10) Olaf (Smug)
(04/10) Raymond (Smug)

I think my luck is because I tried for Ankha before and got a lot of smugs.
I am happy ^~^


----------



## aetherene

A couple of days ago, I was island hopping so I could find a snooty or uchi villager. I wanted to cry because I found so many great villagers on islands but couldn't take any of them (mostly because I already have two crankies & two lazies and I want to make sure I have every personality).

I found: Zucker, Marina, Octavian, Stitches, Maple, Bianca, Poppy, and Eugene.

I was getting a bit discouraged until I ran into Diana. Hopefully my next search for a new uchi will not be so bad.

(I also found Sherb at my campsite yesterday. Had to let him go too.)


----------



## JackABee

*Sorry to sound braggy, I'm just super excited*! Okay, you're not going to believe this! I got both Judy and RAYMOND on the same day! This is crazy! *I now have 4/8 new villagers* (Reneigh, Audie, Judy and Raymond!)




I got Raymond. I thought I was going to get some cool villagers, but not this cool! One reason I'm soooooo amazed is that it *only took me 6 NMT islands to find him!* I've heard stories of people using hundreds of NMT to find him. Here's a list of my other 6 encounters...



Spoiler: Villager List



-Freya
-Jacob
-Jitters
-Celia
-Apollo
-RAYMOND!!!







I got Judy randomly at my campsite! I knew it was going to be a snooty villager (because I'm lacking in those), but I thought it would be Gigi or someone! *RNGesus is on my side today!*​


----------



## Yachiru Hatori

Whoa that is some good luck! Happy you got the islanders you wanted ^_^!! (Seriously congrats o_o;; thats amazing)


----------



## necrofantasia

congratulations, maybe you'll win the lottery too ^^


----------



## Shellzilla_515

It looks like you'll be spared from island hopping and burning NMT for hours. Especially when redeeming NMT. Can we please order more than one at a time, please?


----------



## h1pst4r

Congrats! That must be an awesome feeling. I hope you can spread some of that luck around - I was so excited to see who was camping today in my town, and it was Violet


----------



## kojuuro

Congrats!! That's really insanely lucky! I think the best luck I've had is back to back Marshal and Ankha as campsite visitors, but 6 NMT for Raymond is no joke. Maybe go buy yourself a lotto ticket haha.


----------



## JackABee

h1pst4r said:


> Congrats! That must be an awesome feeling. I hope you can spread some of that luck around - I was so excited to see who was camping today in my town, and it was Violet


I'm actually doing a give-away here. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## h1pst4r

JackABee said:


> I'm actually doing a give-away here. Thanks for the suggestion!



Oops! That was meant to be tongue in cheek, but I can see it might have come off a little bit assertively! That's super nice of you OP!


----------



## Chea

What is campsite reset and how does it work?


----------



## Arithmophobia17

i don't want to time travel, so i assume that if i find pekoe in the campsite and reset until she asks colton to move that'll work? i've decided that this go around i want to find some of them myself instead of trading and TTing all the time lol


----------



## Mothership

Ellie moved out so I had a spot open for a female villager. Island hopped for hours today. Used about 61 tickets. Saw lots of crankies, jocks and lazies. A few cute peppies that I didn't take because I already have Flora and I have a firm one peppy per town rule. Also passed up a few cute normals that weren't quite what I was looking for. Was about to give up when, on my last ticket, Caroline showed up. She's cute, and colorful, so I invited her. Whew.


----------



## HappyTails

No way am I this lucky.....







My absolute favorite villager in this game was on the second island I happened to use a Nook Ticket on. Restarting is turning out to be one of the best things I ever did.


----------



## Blueskyy

Tutu is pretty great and one of the better big bears for sure. Congrats!


----------



## HappyTails

Thank you. Yeah, I just love her. Ever since she happened upon my town in New Leaf.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

Congratulations! Tutu is super cute, and it's very lucky to get her on the 2nd ticket! I hope that you two have a ton of memories to come!


----------



## Aliya

Congrats! Tutu is absolutely adorable and it's nice to see the peppy bears get some love on here!


----------



## HappyTails

Thank you. Yeah, it was super lucky. When saw her, I was at first like "no way is that Tutu". When I saw that it was, I was freaked the heck out! 

Usually, I don't really care that much about what villagers I have on my island (or in New Leaf my town) to be honest, but Tutu definitely has a special place in my heart and I'm just so happy to have her back. She's NEVER moving. She'll be held hostage on Gullah forever. _evilly chuckles while holding flashlight up to face_

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Aliya said:


> Congrats! Tutu is absolutely adorable and it's nice to see the peppy bears get some love on here!



Yeah, I love her eyes, even though they are just two black dots but for some reason I think they are adorable. I'm weird. XD


----------



## SliceAndDice

I first thought this is another Raymond/Judy/Marshal etc post. Nice to see people giving some love to the not so popular villagers. Congrats!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

One of my favourite bear villagers!! <3 Congrats! She's amazing!


----------



## Alicia

Congrats on Tutu! She is pretty cute!


----------



## HappyTails

SliceAndDice said:


> I first thought this is another Raymond/Judy/Marshal etc post. Nice to see people giving some love to the not so popular villagers. Congrats!


Thank you. Yeah, I mean, Raymond, Judy, Marshal, are cool and all I guess, but no. XD



UglyMonsterFace said:


> One of my favourite bear villagers!! <3 Congrats! She's amazing!


Yeah she is. I can't wait for her to move in. 



Alicia said:


> Congrats on Tutu! She is pretty cute!



Yeah, she's very cute. And thank you.


----------



## soomi

Aww congrats on Tutu!!

She looks so huggable. I loved her in NL


----------



## xara

congrats!! tutu’s adorable c:


----------



## Jas

congrats!! i love tutu, she's a cutie!


----------



## FireNinja1

Congrats! Enjoy having Tutu as a villager on your island!


----------



## HappyTails

Thank you everyone! 

I'm still pretty stunned how I came across her randomly like that. I guess it's true when they say if you stop looking for something it tends to show up. Because I wasn't actually looking for her, I was just trying to find some villagers to get on my island and there she was.


----------



## Santana

Sometimes I sit down and wonder, why is Tutu not appreciated. Tutu is SOOO cute and she’s a polar bear!!!! I will never forgive ppl sleeping on her smh


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Congrats!! Tutu is so adorable, and is my second favourite bear after Pinky.


----------



## VoskaVixen

Awh that's so awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## pocky

i love tutu tbh. been actually debating on replacing one of my villagers with her, but i've gotten too attached to the ones that i have


----------



## teanopi

Wow, congratulations! Tutu is so sweet and soft. I'm sure you'll have great times together. ^^


----------



## DawnAri

Congratulations! what a cutie! and so lucky to find your favorite so fast!!


----------



## Figment

Aww, that makes me so happy! I was looking at bears last week and wondered why Tutu isn't more popular. I think bear villagers get the short end of the popularity stick for sure.


----------



## Clock

Congrats to finding your favorite!


----------



## Arckaniel

CONGRATS! Such an amazing thing to hapoen especially when you're restarting! Now you have a dreamie that'll make you love your new island even more!


----------



## LunaRover

sorry the photo is literally 240p but hey, got my #1 boy again


----------



## HappyTails

Wow, didn't expect this many responses. Thank you everyone! 

Yeah, a lot villagers in this game don't really get much love, which is fine because people like what they like, but I tend to be more drawn to the less popular villagers because they are more endearing to me. I think Tutu is like tier 4 or something, I forget.


----------



## katieofsweetpeaa

omg! i love marshal i had him in new leaf


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Yayyy! Marshal best squirrel 1v1 me irl if you think no


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yesss the best boy


----------



## Fye

Congrats! And aww he called it destiny


----------



## issh0mans

congrats!! :+)​


----------



## Ananas Dragon

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yesss the best boy


ah yes I see someone of culture here


----------



## LunaRover

katieofsweetpeaa said:


> omg! i love marshal i had him in new leaf


same!! He's so sweet! 


Unhappyhome said:


> Yayyy! Marshal best squirrel 1v1 me irl if you think no


Can't fight what I agree with 


ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yesss the best boy


☺☺ yeahhhhhh

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020

Thanks all!! ^_^


----------



## soomi

Yayy! Congrats! We love marshmallow boi


----------



## Ananas Dragon

LunaRover said:


> same!! He's so sweet!
> 
> Can't fight what I agree with
> 
> ☺☺ yeahhhhhh
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020
> 
> Thanks all!! ^_^


Marshal best best one of best of all best squirrel


----------



## absol

aww congrats he's such a cutie! *♡*


----------



## Chris

Result of today's island hopping.


----------



## Romaki

Thanks for this thread! I got an empty plot and hundred NMT, so I'd like to document all of my encounters here.  



Spoiler: All encounters in order:



1. Kitt
2. Huck
3. Claudia
4. Gruff
5. Charlise
6. Nan
7. Cube
8. Beardo
9. Leopold
10. Drift
11. Benedict
12. Sly
13. Bubbles
14. Tad
15. Hamlet
16. Kevin
17. Tucker
18. Tucker (twice in a row? come on!)
19. Lyman
20. Olaf
21. Bianca
22. Mitzi
23. Fauna
24. Shep
25. Stinky
26. Blanche
27. Sylvia



My goals are: Diana, Apollo/Fang, Raymond, Marina or Cherry/Mira. The first 3/4 are the ones I _need_.


----------



## lazuli

i've seen videos on twitter about people typing 'pspspsps raymond' and then walking in to find like biff or someone, so whenever i get a camper i type it for jokes but then it happened for real








for what its worth, the only personality i was missing at the time was smug & supposedly the campsite prioritizes personalities you're missing but its not guaranteed. i was actually campsite rerolling a couple weeks back but it was so time consuming so i dropped it, i wasnt even trying to get campers this time

later, i was TTing around to kick out someone so i could go ticket hunting (sorry octavian) and this guy turns up on my first NMT of the hunt




to be fair though, i've spent over 100+ NMT while looking for raymond and this was just the first ticket dedicated to looking for dom instead


----------



## Mothership

I could use some of that luck, lazuli.  Starting on the search for Marina today but I probably should have waited til I had more Nook Miles. Only have enough for 10 tickets atm. *crosses fingers*  C'mon, Marina! Your "brothers" are already in my town waiting for you.

Five tickets used so far. Seen Broccolo, Hippeaux, Elvis, Derwin and Leopold. Not even 1 female yet.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Yesterday I sold my Judy to get some NMT for my friend who just got the game. I went island hopping afterwards to fill  the empty plot, and look who showed up on lucky ticket #55!




Honestly I thought he was ugly when he was revealed, but he has grown on me since the game dropped. I’ll think I’ll keep him this time tbh.


----------



## Mothership

Second set of 5 tickets. Saw Velma, Bones, Sydney, Shep and Yuka. Sigh. Guess I'll spend a few hours grinding up some more Nook Miles. Ugh.


----------



## Romaki

With my 28th ticket, this fella showed up.


----------



## Mothership

OMG! I found Marina!!!!!  Ground up enough Nook miles for 3 more tickets. First 2 were Billy and Limberg. Third, and last, ticket was the winner! *does happy dance*


----------



## Shinjukuwu

The other day, Sherb asked to leave, and he was one of my starters and I wasn't attached to him though I did like him, but I let him go. So today was the day for island hopping! And since Sherb was the only lazy villager I had I wanted to replace him with another lazy, my dreamie being Drago. I didn't get him, but I did settle on another one who I am happy with.. Marcel! Btw, if anyone is curious, I'll put in spoilers who I encountered on the way. Leaving some of these behind broke my heart...



Spoiler: island hopping journey



Tabby, Freya , Leonardo, Merengue , Zucker, Lucha, Bella, Aurora , Muffy, Gloria, Bob, Crackle, Willow , Bitty , Skye (my friend has her so didn't want to take her), Louie, Tammy, Pancetti, Wolfgang, Amelia, Leopold, Marcel


----------



## Bk1234

I'm just curious as to who everyone is hunting for. I have a long list.
Villagers I'm keeping on my island: Erik, Nana, Olaf, Reneigh, Sherb, and Bruce (unless I find Apollo, Chief, or Fang).

*My 10 Most-Wanted: *





Ankha






Audie






Diana






Fauna






Lolly






Marina






Merengue






Marshal






Raymond






Whitney

*Honorable Mentions:* Apollo, Bam, Caroline, Celia, Chief, Fang, Judy, Julian, Margie (I like her name), Maple, Megan, Merry, and Skye.


----------



## victoriae350

At the moment, I really want to find Merry and Sherb and Kiki! I'm not super picky though. If I find someone who I like, I take them on ^^


----------



## Yujian

Pierce and a peppy villager so I can have all personalities


----------



## lunaboog

Once one of my villagers moves out and i manage to get my hands on tickets I'm really hoping to find Amelia, Flora, Eunice, Daisy or Stella


----------



## Blueskyy

I’m not hunting right now, but Maddie would be one I’d look for. I scanned Winnie into the campsite today and kinda like her. The problem is I have so many amiibos that I’d only be hunting for a select few, which makes island hunting hard.


----------



## xara

while i’m not hunting rn, next time i go island hopping i’d love to run into lolly, skye, margie, sprinkle, diana or fuchsia ;;


----------



## Darcy94x

Like the rest of the world (lol) Judy, I have around 50 amiibo cards so can pick and choose but knowing I have to pay big NMTs for her I’d probably rather find her myself than getting possibly scammed


----------



## sleepydreepy

im gonna be hunting for Chester and gonzo for sure, but I haven't decided who my last 3 "dreamies" are gonna be. 

Current residents who are dreamies include: sly, Judy, diva, ankha, and tom.


----------



## Chea

Tomorrow I will Island hop for Whitney or Roald, since they are my 2 remaining dreamies besides Ankha (but I've got her amiibo).


----------



## Hatsushimo

Since I first understood how the "island-hopping" mechanic works, I made it a self-challenge for myself that I'd reunite with my longtime favourite villager, Apollo, on an island. Following that determination, I've been to literally hundreds of islands in my epic quest to meet that eagle. And no matter how long it takes, I have no intention of giving up the quest -- on the contrary, I find it really fun, along with grinding for Tanuki Miles!

Our epic reunion will be one the bards sing of, I swear it!


----------



## jeni

so far i still have tipper, lucy, chevre, ruby, teddy and deirdre to get. so most of them lol, but i'm further on than i thought i was!


----------



## naho_orange07

My island is lacking a uchi and a smug so I’m mostly hunting for Hazel and possibly O’Hare? I don’t really like smugs but I need variety lol. I think it’s fun to see villagers in game before I invite them and collecting resources is useful so I’m taking my time island hopping~


----------



## thegunpowderincident

I've been looking for Bunnie and Ankha. Do I need more peppy and snooty villagers? No. But they're always my favorites lol.


----------



## ecstasy

On my second island when I'm able to I'm gonna island hop for Ricky and Vladimir because I want them both, and I can't fit them on my main island so ;^;


----------



## Opal

I haven't started on my dreamie hunt yet since Im focusing on decorating my island and would also like to get to know my current villagers more but I would be very happy if I found one of these guys:

Stitches
Marcie
Ankha
Maple
Lily
Mira
Goldie
Gala
O’hare
Static
Zucker
Tiffany
Judy
And maybe Raymond but not sure about him yet


----------



## 5cm/s

i’m looking for deirdre and a snooty (pref. vivian, but if i come across another snooty i like, i’ll probably take her!!
also will take roald if i come across him bc my boyfriend wants him


----------



## yeolgi

I'll be island hopping for villagers the day after, and I'm really hoping to meet Dom! He grew on me recently, and I need another Jock villager to replace my starter Jay who's moving out.


----------



## meggiewes

The current ones I'm looking for are Judy, Chevre, and Francine. 

The ones I'll consider picking up are the brand new ones and the ones that I don't have amiibo cards for.

The ones that I really don't want to pick up from island hopping alone are the ones that I already have amiibos for. Unless I really love them.


----------



## Cnydaquil

im looking for lolly!


----------



## tanisha23

On my next island hunting adventure, I will be hunting for Marshall, Pekoe, Diana. I only have 3 more spots I need to fill for permanent residents at the moment, and those are the 3 I would like.

I guess I would also settle for Rudy, Kevin, Sprinkle, or Ruby.


----------



## Lavulin98

Welp, boys and girls! Here I go again, now hunting for the special accountant cat! kicked my favorite mouse for him. cant wait for this to be over to bring Chadder again!


----------



## Lavulin98

Well this was a fast! lol Kitten wanted to move to my tropical island! He was the 13th camper!



Spoiler



LIST


Hippeux, smug
Twiggy
Marshal, smug
Chester
Hamlet
Beardo, smug
Flo
Lionel, smug
Colton, smug
Julian, smug
Kidd, smug
Poppy
RAYMOND








I think I had it much easier because I managed to cut off from my list from the beggining 4 smugs that lived on my island before (kyle, cheddar, curlos, o'hare) and also had crossed from my list some smugs from my previous Judy hunt (which was horrible btw, Judy was 73th camper lol )

Now I'm gonna bring back my favorite mouse Cheddar <3


----------



## Romaki

I'm about to have 4 lazy villagers, but I couldn't say No to that t-shirt (or one of my childhood favs).


----------



## Bk1234

I went island hopping today, and got VERY lucky! 
• Elvis
• Knox
• Marina 
• Marina (AGAIN) 
• Shari
• Shep
• Hazel
• Merengue 
• Shari (AGAIN) 
• Simon
• Paolo 
• Phil
• Audie  (invited)

I am so happy that I got Audie, but I still wish I could've taken Marina and Merengue as well. Oh well, maybe I'll see them again!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

Went Island Hopping after giving up Reneigh (it was between her and Muffy)
Looking for, Lucky Kiki or Coco
If none of them at least a normal who was cute.

Ran into Julian. My sister is obsessed with unicorns. If I ever found him, told her I'd get him for her.

He moves into my town. I spend forever moving him out. While trying to move him out I get some campers. Erik is one, who's pretty cool. Trade Hopkins for Erik. 
Anyway. Julian's good to move out.

My sister notices she has a missing slot. We build her last plot. Planning to put in Julian. Not even by the end of the day. Immediately already determined one of my villagers from literally months irl ago moves in. Great. Now we have to move someone else out. Seriously?

Hours later we move out someone. In between that she had and wants Bunnie as a camper my mortal nemesis. We get her.

We got to now move Julian in. After having 5 or six error signals. Because our internet sucks and I guess even local internet is internet. She gets Julian and leaves.

Yay!

I go final island hopping. We decide to split our 30ish tickets so once she moves out the dumb should've been voided villager she can find someone okay-ish.
Last ticket I'm at and, I get Kiki!!!!!!!

She needs my help getting rid of Axle but after that ugh I'm done with that nonsense.

I still think we should be able to pick who move out. Seriously. And maybe just not have move ins unless we want them? Her plot didn't even get a day and was decided months ago.


----------



## Shyria

Weeeeee, I'm back to island hopping, it's been a while!

I'll start with 10 islands, and see how it goes.
I don't have anyone in mind, Fang just moved out after I got his photo, so a cranky might be good, but I'll see who I meet!

I'm collecting ressources too as I need to restock on pretty much everything, so it's a slow process but I'm really enjoying it!

I'll update the list!

1- Julian!
2- Clay!
3- Paolo
4- Curt
5- Tank [Inviting him]


So I don't know if I was lucky today of if it's because I decided to be more open minded and invite villager even if I don't find them extra cute right away, but I wanted to invite 3 of them out of 5 haha. Had to resist because I wanted to do more island hopping, but I don't have a jock, and Tank looks very sweet and his house looks amaziiinng! So I'm done for today I guess... Excited to welcome Tank in his new home tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Misty

Went island hopping all yesterday and it was horrible. Was anything ever looked into about the theory of finding certain personalities at certain times? Because I found about 20 lazy villagers in a row last night...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Isabelle told me we had a camper today and as I logged on I thought, "What if it's Raymond?  Hahaha."  The idea was very silly to me, especially since I already have two smugs and the game tries to give you personalities you don't have.  Lo and behold, I go and check the tent, nearly giving myself a heart attack lmao 











Anyway, I have glasses cat now.


----------



## Bluesaphiria

I hope this is the right place to post this. But I thought it'd be interesting to post my statistics on the Campsite Trick. (Even though I'm probably super late to the party on this one)
Like many people I wanted Raymond, and instead of wasting many, many tickets I tried the campsite trick and it was surprisingly not that time consuming.
Anyway here are some spreadsheets I made for my encounters for Raymond and Judy respectively. Obviously for Judy I got extremely lucky.





My conclusion is, this method is way easier then paying for villagers if you have the time and the right set of villagers. It took me about 2 hours for Raymond, and like 10 or so minutes for Judy. Just for a little more perspective there are a total of 32 smug villagers in the game, I encountered 7 before I got to Raymond so I got extremely lucky with him as well. And as shown I got more than just smug villagers, but overall I got more smug then the other ones. Anyway I hope this was..interesting to someone.


----------



## Bethboj

Damn, I wish the game would just give me kiki like this


----------



## Fye

congrats on getting the smuggest cat!


----------



## Lattecakes

Congrats!!! Raymond is a cutie. Please pass your good luck onto me XD I am hoping to get my dream snootys through the campsite. My campsite keeps giving me villager personalities that I already have though ;-; but one day---one day I will get a snooty and it will be my dreamie snooty (i hope LOL).


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Hey, at least you don't have to time travel endlessly or constantly island hop.


----------



## naranjita

what if you logged in... and Isabelle told you you had a visitor on your campsite... and it was raymond... aha, just kidding... unless...? 

(congrats on getting your very own business cat!!)


----------



## Bcat

Congrats bae!!!! Who did he kick out lol?


----------



## Arckaniel

Woahhh congrats! I do hope some luck would pass on to me and also get some dreamie campsite visitor myself lol I wouldn't mind Raymond as well too if the rng gods decides to grant my wish lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Congrats bae!!!! Who did he kick out lol?


Fauna because I forgot about autosave, but I have her amiibo card so it's all good!


----------



## Clock

Congrats!


----------



## Alicia

Congrats on getting Raymond!


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Fauna because I forgot about autosave, but I have her amiibo card so it's all good!


Is that permanent or are you going to kick out Julian? I know you could never force out Marshal lol


----------



## Mo Notony

I don't care about Raymond, but my campsite always gives me the "never-even heard of this villager" camper.


----------



## Santana

I think I would rather get Raymond on my campsite than win the lottery tbh. Congrats on getting Raymond bro!!!


----------



## Santana

NIce! tysm dud, this definitely sold me on the campsite method!


----------



## Bluesaphiria

Santana said:


> NIce! tysm dud, this definitely sold me on the campsite method!


Glad it was useful to someone! I felt extremely weird making a spreadsheet...


----------



## Santana

Bluesaphiria said:


> Glad it was useful to someone! I felt extremely weird making a spreadsheet...


Dont worry, I think the vast majority of my friends also make spreadsheets for Animal Crossing


----------



## Dewy

It took me about half an hour (real time) of moving day by day to get a new camper. How did you go through three campers in about ten minutes? For Judy


----------



## Ichigo.

you're very lucky! i saw a post from someone who said they had to go through the entire smug lineup to get raymond. sounds like torture 

i also tried the campsite trick for raymond and it took me about 20 smugs before getting to him so i wasn't super lucky either. thankfully, i was kind of lucky to have him pick exactly who i wanted to kick out after only 2 resets! and at least i didn't have to go through all 32 haha


----------



## Bluesaphiria

Dewy said:


> It took me about half an hour (real time) of moving day by day to get a new camper. How did you go through three campers in about ten minutes? For Judy


It was a rough estimate, I did this a month or so ago so it was probably more like 15min. But I'm not really sure.


----------



## Dewy

Bluesaphiria said:


> It was a rough estimate, I did this a month or so ago so it was probably more like 15min. But I'm not really sure.


How exactly did you tt / set the clock? I feel like I did the campsite method wrong when I tried it, because it seriously took me hours to get like ten different villagers lol


----------



## Bluesaphiria

Dewy said:


> How exactly did you tt / set the clock? I feel like I did the campsite method wrong when I tried it, because it seriously took me hours to get like ten different villagers lol


I went into my switch's settings and went by day by day. And if Isabelle didn't mention a visitor in the announcements I just quite the game and changed to the next day.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Is that permanent or are you going to kick out Julian? I know you could never force out Marshal lol


I'm not sure what I'm doing presently, I sort of wanna try Raymond out to see what the hype is before making any decisions.


----------



## AquaMarie

Bluesaphiria said:


> I went into my switch's settings and went by day by day. And if Isabelle didn't mention a visitor in the announcements I just quite the game and changed to the next day.



Do you quit in the middle of the announcement if she doesn't mention a camper? I thought you had to wait until your character walks out of the house and then save and quit before moving ahead to the next day?


----------



## Bluesaphiria

WhitBit said:


> Do you quit in the middle of the announcement if she doesn't mention a camper? I thought you had to wait until your character walks out of the house and then save and quit before moving ahead to the next day?


That's not what I did, I just quit in the middle if she didn't mention anything. It worked for me its also much faster. I saw the campsite trick originally on a reddit post and that's what they said to do.


----------



## AquaMarie

Bluesaphiria said:


> That's not what I did, I just quit in the middle if she didn't mention anything. It worked for me its also much faster. I saw the campsite trick originally on a reddit post and that's what they said to do.



That's a huge timesaver! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lillyshins

Awsome!!! I've been hoping for Raymond every single camper, to no avail sadly. I still dont have a Smug villager, and my campsite I dont think has ever given me one other than the "forced" camper that you have to invite to keep the game flowing. 

 But I keep hoping! Maybe next time. ^-^


----------



## Globes216

This literally just happened to me with Judy this morning... I was so so happy to see her there since I had spent over 200 tickets looking for her. Congrats on Raymond!!


----------



## BalloonFight

Congrats on striking gold! Every time I get a camper I'm low key hoping Raymond is chilling inside.


----------



## zato

lolz congratz =D! i never get campers TuT but i always put in an amiibo so could be my issue.


----------



## xara

congrats!! i had the same experience with audie - jokingly said “lol what if it’s audie” one day and it was actually her lmao


----------



## xara

normal the normal villager is my favourite

lmao no but ty for sharing!!


----------



## Bluesaphiria

xara said:


> normal the normal villager is my favourite
> 
> lmao no but ty for sharing!!


Yeah I have no idea why is says normal the normal villager. But I have to agree they are my favorite.


----------



## Piggleton

I’d say campsite is really good at getting who you want since you’re guaranteed to a cycle through to them at some point. The campers don’t repeat (I haven’t tested if the smugs will eventually repeat or not since I stopped cycling after finding rayray). 

HOWEVER luck is still involved. Took me 3 days to cycle to Raymond :’) I. Met. Every. Smug. *SCREAMS* smugs and Uchi are the best personalities to do this with given the smaller pool of villagers.


----------



## lilis

So lucky. I've been trying campsite methods for a while with no luck when I had no snooty or smug. Then I found Diana on mystery island and Marshal from trade... I don't think I will ever have no more snooty or smug again lol... Mainly I want to try Raymond, I had Judy when I tried pocket camp and she didn't really click with me.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Bluesaphiria said:


> My conclusion is, this method is way easier then paying for villagers if you have the time and the right set of villagers. It took me about 2 hours for Raymond, and like 10 or so minutes for Judy.



Congrats on getting Raymond!

You were so lucky. I did the campsite method for Raymond. It took 3 days of my life.   

I had every single smug visit as a camper. And even after that, I had to go through 9 more campers of different personalities before Raymond appeared. He was camper #72.

This method works. It can take minutes or it can take days. But it works.


----------



## Ras

I got my darling Audie this way. I didn't do it all at once. I would do it for an afternoon, and then play normally for a week or so, and then back at it. It seemed terrible while doing it--because you have no idea how many villagers it will take to find the one you want--but it really wasn't bad at all in my case, as you can see:



Spoiler



Lionel, smug
Apple, peppy
Cookie, peppy
Flora, peppy
Jitters, jock
Drago, lazy
Piper, peppy
Hugh, lazy
Nibbles, peppy
Cheri, peppy
Peggy, peppy
Ruby, peppy
Jacques, smug
Freckles, peppy
Mitzi, normal
Robin, snooty
Maddie, peppy
Wendy, peppy
Tutu, peppy
Puck, lazy
Winnie, peppy
Peanut, peppy
Dotty, peppy
Victoria, peppy
Claude, lazy
Poppy, normal
Bangle, peppy
Truffles, peppy
Static, cranky
Olaf, smug
Chrissy, peppy
Angus, cranky
Tabby, peppy
Bianca, peppy
AUDIE, peppy



Like with people who find their dreamie on a mystery tour, finding Audie in this manner has made her even more special to me. And, yes, I did pass up a lot of really great animals, but you have to stay focused if you want your original target.


----------



## Bluesaphiria

Ras said:


> I got my darling Audie this way. I didn't do it all at once. I would do it for an afternoon, and then play normally for a week or so, and then back at it. It seemed terrible while doing it--because you have no idea how many villagers it will take to find the one you want--but it really wasn't bad at all in my case, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Lionel, smug
> Apple, peppy
> Cookie, peppy
> Flora, peppy
> Jitters, jock
> Drago, lazy
> Piper, peppy
> Hugh, lazy
> Nibbles, peppy
> Cheri, peppy
> Peggy, peppy
> Ruby, peppy
> Jacques, smug
> Freckles, peppy
> Mitzi, normal
> Robin, snooty
> Maddie, peppy
> Wendy, peppy
> Tutu, peppy
> Puck, lazy
> Winnie, peppy
> Peanut, peppy
> Dotty, peppy
> Victoria, peppy
> Claude, lazy
> Poppy, normal
> Bangle, peppy
> Truffles, peppy
> Static, cranky
> Olaf, smug
> Chrissy, peppy
> Angus, cranky
> Tabby, peppy
> Bianca, peppy
> AUDIE, peppy
> 
> 
> 
> Like with people who find their dreamie on a mystery tour, finding Audie in this manner has made her even more special to me. And, yes, I did pass up a lot of really great animals, but you have to stay focused if you want your original target.


I agree Raymond and Judy are now even more special and meaningful, (even though Raymond refuses to wear anything but this annoying jester costume he got from somewhere)


----------



## Grom

Rod the mouse moved so island hopping for another jock, prefer Bam or Pierce (even though their houses aren't as cool as Rod's pier frat)

Ike
Drake
Bitty
Lyman
Rowan
Snooty
Barold
Chops
Pippy
Cally
Muffy
Antonio
Gloria
Boone
Kiki
Tipper
Pekoe
Pekoe (again)
Puddles
Elise
Graham
Dizzy
Bettina
*Bam*

Incidentallly, only 3 islands out of 24 yielded gold on this run so the gold spawn rate seemed lower than usual.


----------



## Mothership

GRRR! Island hopping for the only personality type I don't have, which is cranky. 14 Islands later and I've seen a grand total of zero crankies! BAH!  WHY does this game force six personality types on you but then leaves the remaining two up to RNG? It makes no sense!
*shakes cane and chases kids off her lawn*

23rd ticket was my first cranky, Avery. Didn't take him. Ticket 24 was Boyd. He amuses me so I took him.


----------



## Applebunny

I was so excited to island hop I TT’d to the next morning. I got:

Apollo
Shari - my arch nemesis :[
Pompom
Shep
Egbert 
Phil
Monty
Pietro (invited!)

I always kinda wanted Pietro so I am happy. 

I did think on it for a little while because I’m back to having three sheep again.

Does anyone else tend to get the same species over and over? I get tons of birds, monkeys and sheep. I only saw one cat ever and I love cats.  Granted it was Ankha so I can’t really complain.


----------



## HappyTails

This literally happened. 






I swear I was NOT looking for this villager, since I already have a peppy. I invited her to live on Gullah anyways, because one, I needed to fill my 10th spot and 2, strike while the iron is hot and sell her later.


----------



## toifshi

*i used 1000 nmt and listed down every villager i got*

witness! true aggravation (i didnt get who i wanted btw)
only uploaded a close up of the first and last paper cause theres just too much lmaooo (four whole days of searching!!! i saved all my nmt for this but alas (((( )
the doodles r mine btw ahahaha i set up my controller for one handed playing at like ticket 977 and was doodling cause i was sad and giving up
*THERES NO SHAME IN GIVING UP* i say through my tears












*bonus:*


----------



## Bethboj

This is how I felt spending 100 NMTs last night trying to find who I wanted. I eventually let the game decide for me by TTing a day and I got Audie >.< Not sure if I’m pleased or not.
Who were you looking for, just out of interest? 

also love the doodles


----------



## porkpie28

I feel your bad I am looking for Raymond now


----------



## Weiss Schnee

I'm so sorry for your pain


----------



## toifshi

Bethboj said:


> This is how I felt spending 100 NMTs last night trying to find who I wanted. I eventually let the game decide for me by TTing a day and I got Audie >.< Not sure if I’m pleased or not.
> Who were you looking for, just out of interest?
> 
> also love the doodles


coughs raymond, with the amount of tix i used i shouldve just bought him with the nmt, the game hates me
also shout out to ticket number 435, my only rare island


----------



## Pyoopi

I don't know how others can just sit there and island hop for hours for a villager.

After my 5th time I had enough. I don't have the manpower for it.


----------



## toifshi

Pyoopi said:


> I don't know how others can just sit there and island hop for hours for a villager.
> 
> After my 5th time I had enough. I don't have the manpower for it.


behold! 4 days of island hopping, skipped meals and lack of sleep, unhealthy but alas ive made bad decisions
also i just skipped through the island towards the  end


----------



## Hobowire

ohhh... i could donate 20 nmt to further your search?


----------



## Llama

I feel so bad because i found zucker on my second nmt yesterday


----------



## toifshi

Hobowire said:


> ohhh... i could donate 20 nmt to further your search?


thats very kind of you, i rlly appreciate it! but i dont wanna search anymore tbh :')))) ill just buy the villager if i see a sales post


----------



## Weiss Schnee

toifshi said:


> behold! 4 days of island hopping, skipped meals and lack of sleep, unhealthy but alas ive made bad decisions
> also i just skipped through the island towards the  end


I spent 100 NMT once looking for a single sheep, after 15 I HATED Orville and Wilbur. The cheer they expressed as I suffered. The WOHWOWWHOOOWH of Wilbur drove me to the brink.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Eep. I feel your pain. Which is probably worse than mine. I can't imagine going through 1000 NMTs.  After about 15, I would feel exhausted.

I did give up 3 days of my life to use the campsite method. Finally Raymond showed up as camper #72. I had seen every single smug villager then. He was the last. It was a soul-crushing experience I would not repeat.


----------



## Pyoopi

toifshi said:


> rough


Sounds like my time in uni, lol.
Maybe he'll appear as a camper?


----------



## marshallows

:'( im so sorry you didn't manage to find him. i tried island hopping for him before too but i really have to agree it's less painful to use the campsite trick to get him. in my case, it was my friend who got him in her campsite and she let me have him since she's one of the ppl who has no opinion towards him lol.

ps: love your doodles btw.


----------



## toifshi

Weiss Schnee said:


> I spent 100 NMT once looking for a single sheep, after 15 I HATED Orville and Wilbur. The cheer they expressed as I suffered. The WOHWOWWHOOOWH of Wilbur drove me to the brink.


man i feel u, me shaking both of them 'im sure youre sick of my face by now come on its been FOUR DAYS GIVE ME THE CAT


CrankyCupcake said:


> Eep. I feel your pain. Which is probably worse than mine. I can't imagine going through 1000 NMTs.  After about 15, I would feel exhausted.
> 
> I did give up 3 days of my life to use the campsite method. Finally Raymond showed up as camper #72. I had seen every single smug villager then. He was the last. It was a soul-crushing experience I would not repeat.


AH YES i join u in the giving up days of ur life trying to get one cat, id try the campsite method but i rlly like the smug villager i have in my island so he stays
raymond is literally theonly rare villager i want but alas the game is cruel

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



marshallows said:


> :'( im so sorry you didn't manage to find him. i tried island hopping for him before too but i really have to agree it's less painful to use the campsite trick to get him. in my case, it was my friend who got him in her campsite and she let me have him since she's one of the ppl who has no opinion towards him lol.
> 
> ps: love your doodles btw.


man i wish my friends loved me that much )) tho a friend did offer paying real money for him for me but i dont want that :'((

and thank you! also the last unclear doodle is him making fun of me more haha, doodled while one handed playing cause going through 1k tickets is rlly rlly boring and super depressing


----------



## Nefarious

_This sounds so painful, I'm so sorry. _You should definitely consider using the campsite method or just save up the NMTs to buy him outright. Island hopping yourself is a huge gamble that likely won't be worth it to you in the end if you're looking for one specific villager. Hope you find him soon. 

I'm not after Raymond so much personally, but the adrenaline rush kind of sounds fun if you have nothing to really lose. Maybe I should try my luck one of these days as well.


----------



## nyanicat

Ugh I’m sorry you didn’t end up getting Raymond :/ that is such a struggle. sending you best luck!


----------



## toifshi

NefariousKing said:


> _This sounds so painful, I'm so sorry. _You should definitely consider using the campsite method or just save up the NMTs to buy him outright. Island hopping yourself is a huge gamble that likely won't be worth it to you in the end if you're looking for one specific villager. Hope you find him soon.
> 
> I'm not after Raymond so much personally, but the adrenaline rush kind of sounds fun if you have nothing to really lose. Maybe I should try my luck one of these days as well.


i would try the campsite method but the smug villager in my island is one of my faves and i bought him for like a few nmt and i want to keep him ((

and yes it was extremely painful im still recoiling from it ahahaha


----------



## Snakeisbaby

Woww 1000 oh god the pain!!! Ohhh my gosh your dedication I can't!! I hope you get your paws on him soon!! I'm going island hoping now, not looking for anyone just for fun seeing who I come across. If I ever find him and you still don't have him going straight to you!!


----------



## marshallows

toifshi said:


> man i wish my friends loved me that much )) tho a friend did offer paying real money for him for me but i dont want that :'((
> 
> and thank you! also the last unclear doodle is him making fun of me more haha, doodled while one handed playing cause going through 1k tickets is rlly rlly boring and super depressing



don't feel bad at all! i think i just got lucky with the timing bc i asked her really early on. found out shortly after another friend also asked her and if i was a bit late on asking, i wouldn't have gotten him either lol. don't give up! i'm sure raymond will join you on your island soon enough!

your art is really amazing! definitely feel you on it getting tiring and boring super quickly. i wasn't anywhere near the amount of tickets you spent on your hunt (had about 330-ish), but i felt the burnout pretty early on during my hunt. 

who's your current smug, btw?


----------



## toifshi

marshallows said:


> don't feel bad at all! i think i just got lucky with the timing bc i asked her really early on. found out shortly after another friend also asked her and if i was a bit late on asking, i wouldn't have gotten him either lol. don't give up! i'm sure raymond will join you on your island soon enough!
> 
> your art is really amazing! definitely feel you on it getting tiring and boring super quickly. i wasn't anywhere near the amount of tickets you spent on your hunt (had about 330-ish), but i felt the burnout pretty early on during my hunt.
> 
> who's your current smug, btw?


my smug rn is leopold! im very fond of unpopular characters tbh so my entire town is mostly unpopular, raymond would be my only popular one (ill get him eventually)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Snakeisbaby said:


> Woww 1000 oh god the pain!!! Ohhh my gosh your dedication I can't!! I hope you get your paws on him soon!! I'm going island hoping now, not looking for anyone just for fun seeing who I come across. If I ever find him and you still don't have him going straight to you!!


youre so kind! tbh id gather up the nmt to pay u if ever u do get him )


----------



## marshallows

toifshi said:


> my smug rn is leopold! im very fond of unpopular characters tbh so my entire town is mostly unpopular, raymond would be my only popular one (ill get him eventually)


no shame! i tend to ignore the popularity list. if you like a character then you like them. doesn't matter what other ppl think of them haha~ sending you luck on the rest of your raymond endeavors though! ^^


----------



## mirukushake

Wow, I'm awe of your persistence 

I think my record is 12


----------



## Nefarious

toifshi said:


> i would try the campsite method but the smug villager in my island is one of my faves and i bought him for like a few nmt and i want to keep him ((
> 
> and yes it was extremely painful im still recoiling from it ahahaha



You could see if one of your friends or one of the trustworthy people on here could hold onto Leopold for you while you do the campsite method. A lot more work involved initially, but it's an option you can take. Won't have to lose your current smug or have to wait too long for Raymond.  ^^


----------



## Dewasa

I salute you. Hoping for better luck in the future.


----------



## Clock

Thats painful, but that was a lot of determination though, hope you do get him.


----------



## Lillylegs

This is dedication! I only have one “most wanted” villager and that’s Marshal. My favourite villagers are actually the ones that nobody talks about! Wendy, Axel and Biscuit are my faves  they are just too cute. But...don’t tell Al, I want him to leave! He reminds me of an 80s PE teacher  

What’s the best thing to do to get someone to move? Other than waiting for them to speak about leaving themselves?


----------



## Skunk

If you ever decide to go on another island hopping binge, I will gladly donate 400 tickets to the cause :] No shame in stopping for now, but don't give up, your dedication of getting through 1k is very impressive. I hope he crosses your path eventually, you deserve him!


----------



## Rosch

Wow. There are 391 villagers. You used 1000 NMTs. Not a single fur of Raymond. They really should change the algorithm for these islands.


----------



## toifshi

Rosch said:


> Wow. There are 391 villagers. You used 1000 NMTs. Not a single fur of Raymond. They really should change the algorithm for these islands.


thats... that actually rlly hurts i thought there were wayyy more villagers, i also didnt meet a handful of villagers like ankha pietro ruby and cyd, maybe more, some i only met at like 800 tickets later, like sherb! but then he showed up like 3x
imagine if i was hunting for ankha/pietro/ruby/cyd tho!!!


----------



## zenni

Omg toifshi  this makes my heart hurt for you. Take a break! Do more art!! 
Also, it's the other way round. You're too good for him and he just doesn't know yet


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I can sense anguish from your penmanship! You deserve Raymond more than anyone else for trying so hard.

I can also see my dream villagers there being passed on.  (I will do this one day for Felicity.)


----------



## toifshi

Skunk said:


> If you ever decide to go on another island hopping binge, I will gladly donate 400 tickets to the cause :] No shame in stopping for now, but don't give up, your dedication of getting through 1k is very impressive. I hope he crosses your path eventually, you deserve him!


thats extremely tempting tbh! it rlly pains me to give up cause ive come this far but the last 50 tickets were so painful to go through cause it didnt even give me anything new, except jambette
also fun statistics: it takes approx 25 mins to get through 20 tix but 50 tix is like over an hour (cause of the 3 tier island), so sometimes its 3hrs for 100 tix, takes me a day to go through 300 tix, i changed my strategy today into like just going in checking who then leaving as opposed to the previous days where i try to get a diy or pick up a rock (cause i was out of materials) so it went faster! but 300 tix from the moment i start playing when i wake up til like 4am, i start playing at around 1230 pm cause i want to chill a bit huhu, then some breaks in between to eat, unfortunate but i skipped a lot of meals and a lot of sleep time
i rlly wanna keep searching but im honestly just playing it cool that ive used so much tix so i dont cry from all the free time i wasted :')))))
ill consider it tho cause i dont wanna go through a whole process  of kicking anyone out anymore so ill keep the plot open


----------



## Lattecakes

Your dedication is so amazing and your drawings are equally as amazing!! I wish I can draw as well as you. I can't believe Raymond never showed up  I hope he surprises you and shows up at your campsite randomly. If you need some nmts, I will gladly give you some so you can continue your search. He is bound to show up sooner or later ;-; i just know it!!


----------



## Skunk

toifshi said:


> thats extremely tempting tbh! it rlly pains me to give up cause ive come this far but the last 50 tickets were so painful to go through cause it didnt even give me anything new, except jambette
> also fun statistics: it takes approx 25 mins to get through 20 tix but 50 tix is like over an hour (cause of the 3 tier island), so sometimes its 3hrs for 100 tix, takes me a day to go through 300 tix, i changed my strategy today into like just going in checking who then leaving as opposed to the previous days where i try to get a diy or pick up a rock (cause i was out of materials) so it went faster! but 300 tix from the moment i start playing when i wake up til like 4am, i start playing at around 1230 pm cause i want to chill a bit huhu, then some breaks in between to eat, unfortunate but i skipped a lot of meals and a lot of sleep time
> i rlly wanna keep searching but im honestly just playing it cool that ive used so much tix so i dont cry from all the free time i wasted :')))))
> ill consider it tho cause i dont wanna go through a whole process  of kicking anyone out anymore so ill keep the plot open


That's so much work, how did you manaaage!! LOL I tried doing the campsite method for a day and spending like 8 hrs doing that was all I could handle and gave up! I was also looking for Raymond, but I had just gotten Marshal so smuggos were low priority for the campsite ;__; villager hunting is a cruuuel mistress. But anyways, you should take a break and ride the waves of the island life B) you deserve that as well~!


----------



## toifshi

yatsushiro said:


> I can sense anguish from your penmanship! You deserve Raymond more than anyone else for trying so hard.
> 
> I can also see my dream villagers there being passed on.  (I will do this one day for Felicity.)


fun fact the one dream villager u have that i havent met is lily
also this parts my favorite:





	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



zenni said:


> Omg toifshi  this makes my heart hurt for you. Take a break! Do more art!!
> Also, it's the other way round. You're too good for him and he just doesn't know yet


do i still even want that cat at this point lmaOOOOO

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Lattecakes said:


> Your dedication is so amazing and your drawings are equally as amazing!! I wish I can draw as well as you. I can't believe Raymond never showed up  I hope he surprises you and shows up at your campsite randomly. If you need some nmts, I will gladly give you some so you can continue your search. He is bound to show up sooner or later ;-; i just know it!!


thats an absolutely lovely mindset to have :'))) i had that mindset the entire time until ticket 990 :'))), it was fading at abt 970 ish :')))))


----------



## niko@kamogawa

toifshi said:


> fun fact the one dream villager u have that i havent met is lily
> also this parts my favorite:
> View attachment 270857
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> 
> do i still even want that cat at this point lmaOOOOO



I figured that seeing your penmanship tells the entire story. I wish you all the best! I can only offer you words of encouragement.


----------



## Peter

wow you guys are so dedicated to finding your favourite villagers! it's heartwarming :^ )

Not campsite resetting as such but right now I have Plucky in my campsite who I really wanna invite! She's a sweet uchi imo, but the only problem is I only want her to kick Olive out to move in as I'm happy with all the rest of my villagers. I'm so baffled at why Nintendo made this mechanic of soft resetting to change villagers possible, yet made the steps to get there so hard. I constantly lose these card games she plays, some resets its taken me like 15 tries of the random game to win, only to be told she wants to kick Fang or Stitches out so I have to reset to try again... It's kind of putting me off wanting her now because it's almost as if I'm trying to force her here against her will :' )


----------



## Shinjukuwu

It was two weeks ago today that I went island hopping, will a villager ask to leave today?


----------



## porkpie28

Right now I have 10 villagers but I do not have a smug villager as Hans moving out and I got someone else villager from the void which is a lazy I am looking for Raymond or if I see the clown sheep I will get him but I will try for Raymond I will not kick anyone out and I will not time travel


----------



## FishHead

That's going to be hard, since the demand for raymond is high, however you will need to wait a long time for a campsite villager since they rarely appear. You're in good luck though because the game will have only smug villagers appearing at your camp since that is what you're missing.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

FishHead said:


> That's going to be hard, since the demand for raymond is high, however you will need to wait a long time for a campsite villager since they rarely appear. You're in good luck though because the game will have only smug villagers appearing at your camp since that is what you're missing.



wait what do you mean by "demand for raymond is high", i thought for the campsite method, all villagers have equal chances and it only changes when you have a missing personality.
i do agree it'll take a LOT of time if OP won't time travel though.


----------



## FishHead

Underneath The Stars said:


> wait what do you mean by "demand for raymond is high", i thought for the campsite method, all villagers have equal chances and it only changes when you have a missing personality.
> i do agree it'll take a LOT of time if OP won't time travel though.


Oh I thought you meant that you were going to try and buy him from someone on the website.And yeah the campsite villager does have an equal chance so you're correct.


----------



## porkpie28

I will post in here when I get someone at the campsite


----------



## avrilcrossing

CrankyCupcake said:


> Eep. I feel your pain. Which is probably worse than mine. I can't imagine going through 1000 NMTs.  After about 15, I would feel exhausted.
> 
> I did give up 3 days of my life to use the campsite method. Finally Raymond showed up as camper #72. I had seen every single smug villager then. He was the last. It was a soul-crushing experience I would not repeat.




 I join you on the giving up days of my life to find Raymond. I started my hunt on a Friday, and had to kick out both Marshal and Zell (my favorite villager in the game) to start it. Although I do have their amiibos, it broke my heart because I loved them both so much. 

I was pretty unlucky as well. I went through 52 villagers, Raymond being the 52nd, and when I found them, the only smug villagers left to bump into were Maelle and Keaton. I did a total of 12 hours and 11 minutes of searching (yes I counted), and my brother and I would alternate while hunting. I would do one hour, then he would do the next one etc... 

At one point, the game gave me 5 villagers that were not smug, one after the other, which really unmotivated me. I even passed up Tangy to get Raymond (still wondering how she came to my campsite in the first place.).

On the first day, Friday, I hunted from 2pm to 9pm, and was unsuccessful. The second day, I started at 9am and finally, at 2:11 pm (yes, I remember the time because I was exhausted by then) he showed up in the campsite. He asked to replace Beau, and since I did not have the strength to make him kick out somebody else + I have Beau's amiibo, I decided to let him go.

I also made a spreadsheet, with some stats and more, if anybody else is interested. It should be noted, that since Zell, Marshall and Julian have lived on my island, they were not some of the villagers that I could have encountered in the campsite, which I think helped a bit. I wanted to attach the original excel file, but for some reason it will only allow me to attach pictures. Oh well.

Anyway, to anybody planning to Raymond hunt out there, you can either be super lucky and find him really soon, or be like me, and find him at the last brink of your sanity.

Yes, yes, that's what I lost during those 12 painful hours. My sanity (but hey, it was worth it!)


----------



## InstantNoodles

I believe it’s a 60% chance to be a villager that is smug in your case. Good luck!!


----------



## Romaki

Guess who finally showed up after 447 NMT. 






I didn't hunt for him specifically, but it was very surreal to have him on an island.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

avrilcrossing said:


> At one point, the game gave me 5 villagers that were not smug, one after the other, which really unmotivated me.



OUCH. _But I know how that felt._ How? After the last smug showed up, I had to go through 9 different campers of different personalities before Raymond showed up. By that point, I was convinced my game was irredeemably glitched or I had somehow _missed_ Raymond and hadn't realized it.


----------



## Darcy94x

Romaki said:


> Guess who finally showed up after 447 NMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't hunt for him specifically, but it was very surreal to have him on an island.


447 damnnn! I’m on 220 already


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Romaki said:


> Guess who finally showed up after 447 NMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't hunt for him specifically, but it was very surreal to have him on an island.



We need more success stories like this!

I really like this thread. It encourages everyone not to give up with island hopping.


----------



## porkpie28

so I am going to time travel how would I do it, I don't want any villagers moving out


----------



## Darcy94x

porkpie28 said:


> so I am going to time travel how would I do it, I don't want any villagers moving out


Villagers won’t move out without speaking to you first and then you can ask them to stay and they will. You need to change the date on your switch then it will be the next day


----------



## porkpie28

Darcy94x said:


> Villagers won’t move out without speaking to you first and then you can ask them to stay and they will. You need to change the date on your switch then it will be the next day


I was thinking of just not talking to them,


----------



## Midna64

Yesterday I found the little guy with glasses on my campsite xD but before entering the tent I jokingly said "Imagine of it was Raymond" and I laughed it off not believing in it. So I closed my eyes after entering to try and guess what kind of villager it was. At first I thought it was a peppy girl and when I opened my eyes I saw Raymond xD Of course I freaked out and apologize for thinking his voice was female. So after a couple resets for him to replace one of my unwanted he finally moved in ;; At first he asked to replace Sherb and Marshal but eventually said the one I wanted;; was really happy! And before that a couple of weeks ago I got Ankha which I was pretty happy for  but surprisingly I only have ever gotten maybe 5 campsite visits and those to happy to be one of the first ones! As for Sherb, I found him on a mystery island on my 3rd try when I had just bought 150 nmts lol but I guess I am kind a lucky but nonetheless I still wish the best of luck for everyone here! Don't give up! You are almost there I'm getting your dreamies!!


----------



## Jam86

i'm actually lost for words, i used 1 nmt to go dig up some trees because planting them takes ages lol

and i literally just found audie i can't even


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

YES now you and your friend can both have her! Congrats


----------



## Opal

Congrats!


----------



## wearebap

yesssss! i was going island hopping to see who i could find and by crazy luck on my 2nd nmt i  found audie
shes so sweet and cuuuutee


----------



## Rowlet28

Congrats! I completely forgot about digging up trees in mystery islands... I usually buy some from Nooks and then TT lol.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

I had Marina ask to leave today. I don't have her picture yet so I said no, plus I don't feel ready to let her go, she's so cute! So I think I have to wait 5 days until another villager asks, I can't wait to go island hopping again!


----------



## Sharksheep

I think someone is going to ask to move out near the end of the week if I did my math right. I hope it's one of my started houses and they give me a picture before they go.


----------



## Chaennie

For some odd reason, I always run into the same villagers at least 3 times when im island hopping.. For example, I always seem to encounter Octavian and Patty numerous amounts of times in a 2-3 hour span and I get annoyed by it lol


----------



## tajikey

Quick question: Stitches was in boxes today, and my daughter came and claimed him. When I go to his house, it says he has moved away. Do I need to wait until tomorrow to start island hopping?


----------



## Morningowl

tajikey said:


> Quick question: Stitches was in boxes today, and my daughter came and claimed him. When I go to his house, it says he has moved away. Do I need to wait until tomorrow to start island hopping?


My experience yes you’ll have to wait until tomorrow. When then the plot will be open.


----------



## tajikey

Morningowl said:


> My experience yes you’ll have to wait until tomorrow. When then the plot will be open.


Awesome, thank you. I did make one trip to check, and there was no villager. Posted here to ensure I wasn't glitched.


----------



## avrilcrossing

CrankyCupcake said:


> OUCH. _But I know how that felt._ How? After the last smug showed up, I had to go through 9 different campers of different personalities before Raymond showed up. By that point, I was convinced my game was irredeemably glitched or I had somehow _missed_ Raymond and hadn't realized it.



9 campers of different personalities? I would have never managed! After those 4, I got really annoyed at the game, and then Phil showed up, which lightened my mood and gave me strength again!

But at least, after all the suffering, both of us found him, which is the essential!


----------



## porkpie28

i am lucky I only need a smug which hoping the campsite will give me what I want,


----------



## Bk1234

I went island hopping today, and on my first ticket I found Raymond, one of my dreamies! Obviously, I invited him!


----------



## Darcy94x

Bk1234 said:


> I went island hopping today, and on my first ticket I found Raymond, one of my dreamies! Obviously, I invited him!


Damn! Took me 329 NMT yesterday LOL


----------



## Romaki

Someone moved out, so I'm back to hopping. My targets are Maple, Diana, Coco, Genji and Cherry in that order. But I'll accept any of them.


----------



## Darcy94x

Romaki said:


> Someone moved out, so I'm back to hopping. My targets are Maple, Diana, Coco, Genji and Cherry in that order. But I'll accept any of them.


Good luck! Hope you find one of them


----------



## toenuki

i hate the dang campsite with a passion but also love it


----------



## porkpie28

Romaki said:


> Someone moved out, so I'm back to hopping. My targets are Maple, Diana, Coco, Genji and Cherry in that order. But I'll accept any of them.


Good luck hope you find them


----------



## Bk1234

Romaki said:


> Someone moved out, so I'm back to hopping. My targets are Maple, Diana, Coco, Genji and Cherry in that order. But I'll accept any of them.


Good luck!!!


----------



## Bk1234

For the people using the campsite method, how long does it usually take to get a camper in the campsite?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

I'm thinking of using the method to get Ankha, Diana, Whitney, Vivian, or Judy, since I currently have no Snooty villagers.


----------



## avrilcrossing

Bk1234 said:


> For the people using the campsite method, how long does it usually take to get a camper in the campsite?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> I'm thinking of using the method to get Ankha, Diana, Whitney, Vivian, or Judy, since I currently have no Snooty villagers.



It honestly depends on your RNG. When I first started my hunt for Raymond (with the campsite) my first 4 visitors were each 8 days apart. But after that, it started being more inconsistent. I can't really give an estimation, because it really just depends on your luck. For example, at one point, when I was in August, I time-traveled 17 days DAY BY DAY before finding a campsite villager. 

It can get pretty daunting, and it does get hard to stay positive, but it's definitely worth it!


----------



## Romaki

Thanks for all the good luck wishes! 

I'm down to my last 30 NMT atm, but I kinda regret not taking Marina and replacing a permanent villager with her, so I'll add her to the count as well. Maple, Diana, Coco, Genji, Cherry and Marina.


----------



## Bk1234

Romaki said:


> Thanks for all the good luck wishes! ♥
> 
> I'm down to my last 30 NMT atm, but I kinda regret not taking Marina and replacing a permanent villager with her, so I'll add her to the count as well. Maple, Diana, Coco, Genji, Cherry and Marina.


It's crunch time!  Good luck!


----------



## Romaki

Hooray!


----------



## porkpie28

Romaki said:


> Hooray!


congratulations never give up


----------



## Bk1234

For the campsite method, can we exit out on the Isabelle announcement screen?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Romaki said:


> Hooray!


Yay! Good job! 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

*This is so weird... Isabelle said there was a visitor in the campsite, I go into the game and no one was there?*


----------



## Ras

Bk1234 said:


> For the campsite method, can we exit out on the Isabelle announcement screen?



Of course. If you had to exit your house and save even when no campers, I would have given up.


----------



## Deliquate

I went mystery island hopping today. I have some amiibos in the mail and one of the villagers I'm about to replace asked to move out so I thought, "Well, now's the perfect time, right? If I don't find someone I like, those new amiibos will arrive right on time." Mystery island hopping usually makes me really anxious because the pressure to find someone GREAT sucks the fun out of it for me, but this time--no pressure! 

And then I got pretty lucky, too--I kept running into neat villagers. I saw Hans, who I would have invited if I didn't have 3 smugs because I really like his design, I saw Poppy the squirrel who is totally adorable but I already have Marshal and want to avoid doubling up on species whenever possible, I saw Zucker who is adorable but also a cooked food. I ended up inviting Felicity, who I came *this close* to buying an amiibo for but she didn't make the cut... but now I get to have her on my island for a while anyhow. I love her design, kinda chic/girl-next-door, and think she'll fit in really well with my crew.

It's nice when island hopping goes well. I have definitely had worse runs.


----------



## Delphine

I just started island hopping moments ago, hoping I'd find Marina, Kid Cat or Zucker, but on my first island I found Julian!! And I couldn't resist... I didn't want to have two Smug villagers at first but oh well. Can't pass up on this gorgeous unicorn.

I'd really love to find Marina and Kid Cat now, but I feel like I'll be sad to not have room for Zucker and so, not have all three octopi in total...


----------



## Paperboy012305

_"I found Marshal while hunting down my dream villagers. I took him in hopes of liking him again since I failed the other times the past years, it didn't work out. Soo i'll be selling him later today it seems."






"Yeah but that ain't all. I found Judy by pure luck while campsite hunting. I wasn't even looking for her, I was looking for Cashmere. But I suppose she isn't too much to fuss over getting.
Well, since I moved her in I thought about the fact that yeah, I could try to like her. So i'll keep her in town and warm up to her. Still, lucky find."_​


----------



## Delphine

Delphine said:


> I'd really love to find Marina and Kid Cat now, but I feel like I'll be sad to not have room for Zucker and so, not have all three octopi in total...



That was me yesterday, today I time traveled to make some room and on island number three there was... Zucker...
Ten villagers is really too little. I'm having to make tough choices, here.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Did some island hopping today with no true end goal. I did need a cranky and a peppy so those were the ones I had my eyes on.

I did 15 islands before settling on a villager.



Spoiler: Encounter list



-Tipper
-Lionel
_-_Dobie
-Portia
-Angus
-Hazel
-Kyle
-Nan
-Agent S
-Frank
-Vesta
-Rowan
-Skye
-Mott
*-Avery*



I feel like I'm going to get thrown in a river for all the villagers I passed over.

I ran in to Dobie on my third island. Spent a long while considering taking him in just to give him away, but I already have Sherb on my island and he's also only there to be eventually adopted out. I just.. couldn't bring myself to have more 100% temporary villagers.

Next notable one was Hazel, who I would have taken in but I have two uchis right now. Kind of upset I took Fuchsia from my campsite last week, hah.

Kyle and Skye also happened.  I have two permanent smugs so passed on Kyle. Skye falls in to the same pitfall as Hazel did. If Gayle had moved out I would have taken Skye.

The big shock for me was Vesta. I considered her a dreamie in New Leaf, but somehow her New Horizons look just... did not do it for me. I sat for a long while considering Vesta even though I have two normals. Had to move on in the end. I'm sorry Vesta.

In the end I ran in to Avery who I've always found cool and he's cranky! I picked him up and am looking forward to having a cranky I like!​


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Chaennie said:


> For some odd reason, I always run into the same villagers at least 3 times when im island hopping.. For example, I always seem to encounter Octavian and Patty numerous amounts of times in a 2-3 hour span and I get annoyed by it lol


From what I have read about the way the random generator works is it chooses species first, then the specific villager. So by that octavian would make sense, since if it ‘draws’ octopus, there are only 3. Not sure how many cows there are, that one could just be pure luck. No accounting for randomness! I see people using hundreds of nook miles tickets trying to find stitches, yet last time I went I ran into him twice using around 25 tickets. Wish I could have shared that random luck!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



Sheep Villager said:


> Did some island hopping today with no true end goal. I did need a cranky and a peppy so those were the ones I had my eyes on.
> 
> I did 15 islands before settling on a villager.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Encounter list
> 
> 
> 
> -Tipper
> -Lionel
> _-_Dobie
> -Portia
> -Angus
> -Hazel
> -Kyle
> -Nan
> -Agent S
> -Frank
> -Vesta
> -Rowan
> -Skye
> -Mott
> *-Avery*
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm going to get thrown in a river for all the villagers I passed over.
> 
> I ran in to Dobie on my third island. Spent a long while considering taking him in just to give him away, but I already have Sherb on my island and he's also only there to be eventually adopted out. I just.. couldn't bring myself to have more 100% temporary villagers.
> 
> Next notable one was Hazel, who I would have taken in but I have two uchis right now. Kind of upset I took Fuchsia from my campsite last week, hah.
> 
> Kyle and Skye also happened.  I have two permanent smugs so passed on Kyle. Skye falls in to the same pitfall as Hazel did. If Gayle had moved out I would have taken Skye.
> 
> The big shock for me was Vesta. I considered her a dreamie in New Leaf, but somehow her New Horizons look just... did not do it for me. I sat for a long while considering Vesta even though I have two normals. Had to move on in the end. I'm sorry Vesta.
> 
> In the end I ran in to Avery who I've always found cool and he's cranky! I picked him up and am looking forward to having a cranky I like!​



I know what you mean about feeling like people will want to throw you in the river! I’ve passed over Audie, stitches twice, as I mentioned above, ankha, and marina, just to name a few.

My husband just added Avery to his island. I agree that he is really cool! And I don’t even really like any of the rest of the eagles.


----------



## avrilcrossing

Sheep Villager said:


> Did some island hopping today with no true end goal. I did need a cranky and a peppy so those were the ones I had my eyes on.
> 
> I did 15 islands before settling on a villager.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Encounter list
> 
> 
> 
> -Tipper
> -Lionel
> _-_Dobie
> -Portia
> -Angus
> -Hazel
> -Kyle
> -Nan
> -Agent S
> -Frank
> -Vesta
> -Rowan
> -Skye
> -Mott
> *-Avery*
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm going to get thrown in a river for all the villagers I passed over.
> 
> I ran in to Dobie on my third island. Spent a long while considering taking him in just to give him away, but I already have Sherb on my island and he's also only there to be eventually adopted out. I just.. couldn't bring myself to have more 100% temporary villagers.
> 
> Next notable one was Hazel, who I would have taken in but I have two uchis right now. Kind of upset I took Fuchsia from my campsite last week, hah.
> 
> Kyle and Skye also happened.  I have two permanent smugs so passed on Kyle. Skye falls in to the same pitfall as Hazel did. If Gayle had moved out I would have taken Skye.
> 
> The big shock for me was Vesta. I considered her a dreamie in New Leaf, but somehow her New Horizons look just... did not do it for me. I sat for a long while considering Vesta even though I have two normals. Had to move on in the end. I'm sorry Vesta.
> 
> In the end I ran in to Avery who I've always found cool and he's cranky! I picked him up and am looking forward to having a cranky I like!​



I had Avery in my City Folk town (technically he's still there, but I just don't play that much anymore!) and he's a great villager. Although Rolf is the cranky man of my heart, Avery is for sure a close second (along with Bruce because I love deers!!)


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I actually really enjoy island hopping, even when it is frustrating. For me, the chance element enhances the game and so when I think about trading for the villagers I want most, or using amiibos, it feel less fun for me. That’s just me though, and I’m still developing what villagers I like anyway.
All of that to say, I look forward to island hopping, even knowing I probably won’t find my top choices.

However!

Because I am a bit crazy about this game at the moment, instead of going to 10-20 island like I hoped, I went to 80!

It’s funny how it always happens that the people who want a certain villager never find them, while when you don’t want them you constantly find them. Audie was the first peppy I ever found on an island and I saw her twice on my recent adventure. RNG is so mean!

By the end I was so tired I worried I had forgotten to invite the villager!

so in case anyone is interested I’ve included my (unedited and increasingly sparse) notes from my adventure. I ended the day with 30 miles, btw.



Spoiler: Island encounter



Island 1 - circle river - Merengue (gold nugget)
Island 2 - short river and pond island - Renee (fossil) (2 gold nuggets)
Island 3 - short river island - Audie (fossil)
Island 4 - curly river island - Punchy (fossil)
Island 5 - short river and pond island - Ozzie (fossil)
Island 6 - curly river island - Annabelle (fossil)
Island 7 - short river and pond island - Vivian (bottle message) (fossil)
Island 8 - bamboo island - Mira (message bottle)
Island 9 - short river island - Limberg (message bottle) (fossil)
Island 10 - curly river island - Maddie (cutie) (fossil)
Island 11 - waterfall island - Jeremiah
Island 12 - short river and pond island - Huck
Island 13 - bamboo island - Alfonso
Island 14 - short river and pond island - Diva
Island 15 - short river island - T-Bone (fossil)
Island 16 - money rock island! - Lionel (fossil)
Island 17 - short river island - Lobo (fossil)
Island 18 - waterfall island - Norma (message bottle)
Island 19 - curly river island - Jitters (fossil)
Island 20 - short river island - Leopold (fossil) (message bottle) (gold nugget)
Island 21 - bamboo island - Nibbles
Island 22 - curly river island - Peewee
Island 23 - sister fruit island! - Shari!
Island 25 - short river island - Apollo (message bottle) (fossil)
Island 26 - sister fruit island! - Teddy (so cute!) (message bottle) (fossil)
Island 27 - short river island with pond - Astrid (ew)
Island 28 - money rock island! - Norma(bottle message) (fossil)
Island 29 - short river island - rhonda (message bottle)
Island 30 - mountain island - Beardo (hilarious and fairly cute) considering him
Island 31 - curly river island - Fang (message bottle)
Island 32 - sister fruit island - number 2 (fossil)
Island 33 - short river island - puddles (didn’t look for stuff)
Island 34 - sister fruit island - Timbra (didn’t look)
Island 35 - bamboo island - Ken (didn’t look)
Island 36 - short river island - Plucky (didn’t look)
Island 37 - curly river island - Benedict (fossil)
Island 38 - bamboo island - Julia pretty cute, and not a bad type. Torn
Island 39 - mountain island - Elise
Island 40 - scorpion and money rock island (yabai!)- Jay
Island 41 - short river island (?) didn’t like
Island 42 - curly river - Camofrog
Island 43 - short river - Allie
Island 44 - curly river - Henry
Island 45 - sister fruit - Coco - so cute and weird! This one is really hard! But 4 is too many normals I think. I might regret this one
Island 46 - waterfall island - poncho. V. Cute
Island 47 - short river - Paula. Sisterly. Kind of cute, and her Japanese name is Rachel. But fitness hobby
Island 48 - curly river - marina
Island 49 - curly river island - Vivian
Island 50 - bamboo island - plucky
Island 51 - short river island - shep
Island 52 - curly river island - ketchup
Island 53 - short river - bitty - very cute, almost a yes
Island 54 - short river - deena
Island 55 - curly river - Apple!!!!!
Island 56 - short river - Mott
Island 57 - short river - Hornsby
Island 58 - short river- Bree- unexpectedly cute mouse!
Island 59 - money rock island - Rodeo
Island 60 - short river - Audie
Island 61 - Bamboo island - Fuschia
Island 62 - curvy river - Elmer
Island 63 - bamboo island - Becky
Island 64 - mountain island - bruce
Island 65 - short river - Patty
Island 67 - short river - bud
Island 68 - short river - cyd
Island 69 - short river - Bianca
Island 70 - short river - Astrid
Island 71 - curly river - Frank
Island 72 - waterfall island - Wendy
Island 73 - short river - pate
Island 74 - curly river - Elmer
Island 75 - bamboo island - Julia
Island 76 - curly river - pierce
Island 77 - curly river - big top
Island 78 - waterfall - octavian
Island 79 - bamboo island - tammi
Island 80 - money rock island - graham


Every time I island hop I have like a post adventure hang over where I feel like maybe I made the wrong choice, and think about how much time I spent. This time was the same. I didn’t know if I would like graham (even though I like almost all the hamsters.) I needed a sisterly or a smug, and I wanted to avoid getting a normal, because I have 3 currently. I like the sisterly types more than the smugs, so that is what I planned to get. 
Didn’t see any of the sisterly types on my list (the top of which is Agnes and Ursala) on my trip, though I did like fuschia a lot. Saw both Lionel and Shari, who recently moved away. 

(Last time I went, looking for a cranky, I saw Ursala twice and fell in love with her, this time nothing)

Oh well!

the next day when I went to see graham, I was happy to realize that I find him adorable and he’s now just a cute little golden baby wandering about my island and living in his weird tech bro house. And tomorrow is his birthday.

sorry so wordy, and hope the spoiler thingy works!


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I just finished nearly eight hours of island hopping today. I was able to use *184* *tickets* in total.

The result was okay. I didn't get any of my dream villagers. But I saw some that did catch my eye.

I also discovered that it allows me to farm a lot of *message in a bottle*. I was able to get a few wreath and crown recipes. Overall, it's a tiring process and requires a lot of small breaks. Your insanity might get the best of you if not careful. So please ensure that you do this on a *quiet weekend*.


----------



## Rokushi

Just posting here to vent because I've been island-hopping for 3 days and, after around 400 NMT, I... still haven't found the villager I'm looking for (Chrissy).

I could try to adopt her on here, but I've spent so much time searching for her that it'd feel like a waste. 

I'm so tired of this but at the same time I can't stop lol


----------



## Sharksheep

I know I have Amelia in my move in queue because her amiibo doesn't work and says that she is buying moving. So I potentially have to deal with 3 other villagers until Amelia moves in and she might not even be originally! So I won't have a chance to hunt for a new villager for a while


----------



## Rokushi

Sharksheep said:


> I know I have Amelia in my move in queue because her amiibo doesn't work and says that she is buying moving. So I potentially have to deal with 3 other villagers until Amelia moves in and she might not even be originally! So I won't have a chance to hunt for a new villager for a while


Hi! Do you know if villagers in your move in queue can't be found on mystery islands?


----------



## Sharksheep

Rokushi said:


> Hi! Do you know if villagers in your move in queue can't be found on mystery islands?



I have no idea. You would need to go on a lot of island tours and record every villager you encountered and let the next four villagers move in and check them against the list. You would have to be careful and not spam through their dialogue and see if they were true random move ins or they were voided by another player


----------



## Romaki

Another villager moved out, so I'm off to dreamie hunting again.
My targets are Diana, Genji, Cherry, Maple and Marina in that order.


----------



## Bk1234

I’ll be island hopping soon, just have to get Nana to have a thought bubble.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Romaki said:


> Another villager moved out, so I'm off to dreamie hunting again.
> My targets are Diana, Genji, Cherry, Maple and Marina in that order.


Good luck!


----------



## Raeraemcrae

BluePing said:


> So I saved upNMT to island hop to get my first 10 villagers completed, obviously I got the campsite villager which I got  SUPER lucky with... and then I got my other villagers naturally through island hopping~
> 
> My campsite villager was Raymond which I was super happy with he made up for my starter villagers ribbot and Mira
> 
> 
> For the first 3 villagers I got melba as my normal which I was happy with, I got Erik as my lazy who I love and I got audie as my peppy, it took less than 10 tickets to get these which I thought was really lucky
> My 7th villager was Skye who is my 2nd favourite villager in the entire game so I was buzzing getting her
> My 8th villager was fauna she’s not one my favourites but she’s super cute and I had her on new leaf so I like her
> My 9th villager was sherb, he’s cute and blue and a lazy so I love him❣
> My final villager was merengue, she’s another normal meaning I have 4 but I don’t mind because normals are in my top 3 personalities
> 
> Personally I think i was super lucky with my villagers especially considering I used barely any NMT and it was all natural. The only problem was the fact that I ended up with a bunch of normals and now I have no crankies or snooties but I don’t mind as my villagers are pretty good I think
> 
> Ribbot, Mira, melba, audie,Erik, Raymond,Skye,fauna,sherb and merengue sounds like a pretty good bunch of villagers lol


Whoa! How lucky were you!!? Raymond first camper!


----------



## Mothership

Celia moved out so I had a spot open for any female villager. Didn't want a second peppy (one per town is enough for me), didn't really want a second sisterly either. So that left normal and snooty to search for. Sixteenth ticket was Cleo. I stared at her for quite awhile trying to decide if I wanted to take her. I haven't had her in a town since my Game Cube days. Finally decided to choose her since she's really cute


----------



## Romaki

She showed up twice today, I wanted to gamble for another dreamie but it's getting late.


----------



## Bk1234

Romaki said:


> She showed up twice today, I wanted to gamble for another dreamie but it's getting late.


It’s her birthday today!


----------



## wanderlust//

I went island hopping with 5 tickets today (lmao I grinded for em for four hours)
I was looking for either Raymond, Marshal, sherb, marina, or any of my other dreamies ;;;
Who I found (in order!):
-Lucy 
-Violet
-Snooty
-Sherb!! I invited him, lil beb ;-; I cant believe it I’m so excited!!!


----------



## Chris

Resetting today after letting go of Norma. No particular villager in mind so let's see how this goes.

EDIT: 7:50pm [BST]


*Ticket*​*Name**Species**Personality*01BiffHippoJock02GretaMouseSnooty03CashmereSheepSnooty04MaelleDuckSnooty05BerthaHippoNormal06CranstonOstritchLazy

Haha, that didn't take long! I regretted passing up on Cranston previously so was glad to encounter him again. He'll be my third lazy so guess it's time to let go of Sherb.


----------



## Bk1234

I’m going to go island hopping today!  I’m mainly looking for Diana or Ankha, but I will take Caroline, Marshal, Julian, Fauna, or Lolly. Wish  me luck!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> I’m going to go island hopping today!  I’m mainly looking for Diana or Ankha, but I will take Caroline, Marshal, Julian, Fauna, or Lolly. Wish me luck!



Good luck! From someone who has happened across three out of those 7, trying to send you some of my luck!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Resetting today after letting go of Norma. No particular villager in mind so let's see how this goes.
> 
> EDIT: 7:50pm [BST]
> 
> 
> *Ticket*​*Name**Species**Personality*01BiffHippoJock02GretaMouseSnooty03CashmereSheepSnooty04MaelleDuckSnooty05BerthaHippoNormal06CranstonOstritchLazy
> 
> Haha, that didn't take long! I regretted passing up on Cranston previously so was glad to encounter him again. He'll be my third lazy so guess it's time to let go of Sherb.


Haha, I know it’s weird, but I love Biff and I’m jealous! (Actually that’s a pretty great set of island villagers all around!)


----------



## Bk1234

Here are my results after island hopping

Jitters
Fauna 
Chief 
Gayle
Deena
Apple
Kidd
Alfonso
Mitzi
Boots
Apollo 
Elise
Boots
Tipper
Canberra
Roscoe
Bitty 
Bianca
Rudy
Curt 
Judy ? (took)
I didn’t plan on getting Judy... However, I was running low on tickets and I thought I would give her a try since everyone has been raving about her. If I don’t like her, I’ll probably sell her on here...


----------



## EmperorGandhi

So, my starter villager Rory left today and I wanted to fill the void with Dom because he's too adorable for this planet. I traded all of my TBT for NMT and went to work at the crack of dawn. I had around 800 tickets total, but obviously I didn't use all of them. While I wanted Dom more than anyone, I was open to someone like Raymond, as well as Ankha, Diana, or Fauna. However, what I didn't expect was the amount of pain I would experience with my hunt. Here were a few of the highlights (as close to chronological order as I can get them)

- Pietro was my 10th ticket. I had no interest in claiming him, but I was talking to my friend the night prior and he mentioned how badly he wants Pietro, and how he's been searching since launch for him. I sent him a picture and went on my way. He's a tad bit jealous.

- I ran into Merengue around 25 tickets in. I'm a big fan of the food villagers but decided to turn her down because she's on my mom's island and I visit her plenty there. I then ran into Tia on the island right after, and turning her down HURT because she's my second favorite villager behind the one in my profile picture. 

- I ran into Maple shortly afterwards, and reluctantly turned her down. However, I decided to enact the "See them three, it was meant to be" rule (work in progress name), meaning that if I liked them well enough and they weren't someone I was immediately looking for, I would claim them if I saw them two more times because I have 800 tickets and I knew I'd run into plenty of duplicates.

- Marshal popped up around 50 tickets in, but I left right away because I honestly could not care less for the guy. I prefer Raymond anyway. Please put the pitchforks away it's just an opinion

- Ran into Julian somewhere in the 60s, and put him in the "see them three" list because he's a _unicorn_. How could I not?

- Lolly popped up twice in the 70s. I'm not a fan of her though, so I just let her be. Sorry, Lolly fans.

- I ran into Coco twice, once in the 70s and again in the 80s. I put her in the "see them three" list. Turning her down hurt the first time, but my heart is still aching after the second one. I hope to get her in a future hunt once I let Vesta leave. 

- I encountered Marina once in the 90s, and then ran into her again in the 110s. She's a lot cuter in-game than I initially thought, but my sets were still set on someone like Fauna or Coco (since she was up to 2 sightings and only needed one more) if I was going to get a new normal villager.

- Julian and Maple popped up again in the 110s. There was a three way tie between all three eligible "see them three" contestants, and they're also competing with Dom, business cat, Egypt cat, and the deer. I was very excited about how things were turning out.

But eventually, at 138, I ran into someone that wasn't quite Dom, and was reluctant to take them because I still wanted to hunt for the sheep, but they were just too adorable to pass up. And that villager was *Fauna*. My island lacks a jock now, but Beau will have a deer friend and that's honestly enough for me. Hopefully the campsite RNGesus favors me one day at least with the higher chance of finding a jock. Overall though? This was a great hunt, especially with all the cute villagers I ran into. I'm more than excited to have Fauna join the island, because even if she isn't Dom, my heart MELTED the moment I saw her and I couldn't pass that chance up. Have your island hopping experiences been successful thus far? Do you love Fauna? I don't really care what this thread turns into, I just thought it'd be neat to share my suffering with all of you guys and gals.


----------



## Sheep Villager

I bid farewell to Cherry (my starter) yesterday so today it was time to island hop it up. No true goal but I do need a lazy and I kind of want a kangaroo. Spoiler: Found neither!



Spoiler: Encounter log



Eunice
Knox
Flip
Sherb
Velma
Lobo
Pashmina
Admiral
Agnes



I can't believe it. Ran in to Sherb... again. I already had him once on my island to give him away since I know he's super popular. I wish I could say I took him in to give him away again but I just... was not strong enough to go through that ordeal again. It took him ages to move out last time and it bothered me a ton to just see him walking about.

A few islands later I ran in to Pashmina who I considered for a good 15 minutes. I think in the end the reason I didn't go for her is I have a lot of pink and red villagers right now and I want different colors. I feel like stuff is blending in too much right now. Maybe if I run in to her some day in the future I'll let her chill on my island for a while.

Before I found a villager I wanted I bumped in to Admiral, making that two villagers I've had before that I ran in to today. 

The villager I ended up inviting was Agnes! I've liked her since NL but never had her. It felt like the perfect moment to give her a shot.​


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Went island hopping today, after my first foray into time traveling.  I was getting impatient with waiting for the only villager who I am both willing to let go and who’s picture I have to ask to move, and it was starting to ruin that villager (Rex) for me, which made me sad. So I figured, what the heck and the method I read about was just a time travel version of what I already use to pass the thought bubble day by day. It took A LONG TIME.

But it worked as explained, and I then moved forward to the day he was in boxes and left the time to pass naturally overnight so I could island hop today. (I also promptly became sad to see Rex go).

Last trip I ended up using all my miles and having to borrow from a friend and my husband (I went to 80 islands)

Naturally, this time, when I purchased 100 NMT on here, I found the one lazy villager I had actually wanted above all others on island 11.

Here was my trip:
1 - money rock island - Alli
2 - mountain island - Skye
3 - bamboo - Bianca
4 - fidget spinner - Opal - surprisingly cute
5 - sister fruit - Maelle - very cute. I like so many ducks now
6 - fidget spinner - Rory - also surprisingly cute
7 - short river - dobie
8 -money rock - Tucker - cute! Thought about it for a minute
9 - spiral river - Tipper - considering her!
10 - short river - Cleo - not terrible
11 - money rock - COLE!

Honestly, I felt like it was a really lucky day, I didn’t see any of my frequent repeats (though I was half hoping to see Rhonda, who’s showed up on every one of my previous excursions). I saw a lot of fun villagers, which is why I love island hopping.  Maelle and Rory were both pleasantly cute surprises. Tucker was really fun looking, though so highly stylized that I always feel like he needs someone willing to build a theme around him (same thing that made me pass up the very cute ankha early on)
I almost invited Tipper, who has a very sweet looking face.

So, so glad I found Cole, who I’ve wanted to have on my island. He’s so cute and silly looking!

11 tickets is a pretty nice range, cause I wasn’t tired at all of island hopping (I even would have liked to do a bit more).

Then, when I advanced to the next day to make sure the move in went smoothly I had a campsite villager. It was Sherb! Even though I passed on inviting him (I like all my current villagers,dinner have any of their pictures, and he’s not a particular favorite of mine, though he is cute) I feel like it showed the RNG force/ luck was smiling on me today.




Cole seems to be settling in well, here he is fishing with everyone during the fishing tourney!




and hanging with Freya, though she doesn’t look so sure...

It really is too bad other people can’t invite villagers from your campsite!


----------



## Chris

Soleil left yesterday so time to island hop! No one specific in mind but a snooty is preferable. Hopefully this doesn't take all day. 

*edit: 45 minutes later...*


HopVillagerSpeciesPersonalityComments01RodMouseJockWould have taken him if I didn't have him on my other island!02KikiCatNormalCute, but not feeling her.03PattyCowPeppyHad she been a snoot I might've considered her.04DelCrocodileCrankyI like Del, but I've Wolfgang and much prefer him.05CandiMousePeppyIf she were a snoot I'd have taken her in a heartbeat.06CyranoAnteaterCrankyDamn he is cool. But I already have an anteater and a crank.07FloPenguinSisterlyI already have Katt and she just won't be able to compete.08TammiMonkeyPeppyHer eyes are frightening.09BamDeerJockYes! Bam was one of my favourites in ACNL! And jock is my favourite personality type.






Yes, let's get 'swole' together! 
Will the cheddar toasties I scarfed down while island hopping be a problem?


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Vrisnem said:


> Soleil left yesterday so time to island hop! No one specific in mind but a snooty is preferable. Hopefully this doesn't take all day.
> 
> *edit: 45 minutes later...*
> 
> 
> HopVillagerSpeciesPersonalityComments01RodMouseJockWould have taken him if I didn't have him on my other island!02KikiCatNormalCute, but not feeling her.03PattyCowPeppyHad she been a snoot I might've considered her.04DelCrocodileCrankyI like Del, but I've Wolfgang and much prefer him.05CandiMousePeppyIf she were a snoot I'd have taken her in a heartbeat.06CyranoAnteaterCrankyDamn he is cool. But I already have an anteater and a crank.07FloPenguinSisterlyI already have Katt and she just won't be able to compete.08TammiMonkeyPeppyHer eyes are frightening.09BamDeerJockYes! Bam was one of my favourites in ACNL! And jock is my favourite personality type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, let's get 'swole' together!
> Will the cheddar toasties I scarfed down while island hopping be a problem?



I just noticed that you didn't run into any snooty villager.  Congratulations on having a painless session!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

I'm hoping to island hop soon, about six or seven days ago I had Bluebear ask to leave but I said no as I haven't had her long and I love her! 

Normally if someone asks to leave it's on a Sunday, but I'm guessing because K.K. Slider is in town no-one will ask? I'm not sure where I read that, somewhere on here, but I heard, and correct me if I'm wrong, that no-one will ask to leave on the day K.K. Slider is in town.


----------



## Chris

yatsushiro said:


> I just noticed that you didn't run into any snooty villager.  Congratulations on having a painless session!



A snooty would have been nice, but I love the jocks! 

I've three lazies at the moment. Once I've given one of them the boot then the hunt for a new snoot can begin again! 



Shinjukuwu said:


> I'm hoping to island hop soon, about six or seven days ago I had Bluebear ask to leave but I said no as I haven't had her long and I love her!
> 
> Normally if someone asks to leave it's on a Sunday, but I'm guessing because K.K. Slider is in town no-one will ask? I'm not sure where I read that, somewhere on here, but I heard, and correct me if I'm wrong, that no-one will ask to leave on the day K.K. Slider is in town.



I've heard that too and in my experience it has been correct so far. e.g. when I expected someone to ask to leave on a Saturday they ended up asking on the Sunday.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

i'm not able to time mine, but maybe some of you do, how generally long does it take to go island hopping? let's say 30 tickets. 50 tickets. etc. from your experience.


----------



## Chris

Underneath The Stars said:


> i'm not able to time mine, but maybe some of you do, how generally long does it take to go island hopping? let's say 30 tickets. 50 tickets. etc. from your experience.


The nine hops I did took me about 45 minutes. Mind I was also eating brunch and chatting to someone at the same time.


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Underneath The Stars said:


> i'm not able to time mine, but maybe some of you do, how generally long does it take to go island hopping? let's say 30 tickets. 50 tickets. etc. from your experience.



Mine took nearly eight hours after 184 tickets spent just in case if you're wondering.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Vrisnem said:


> The nine hops I did took me about 45 minutes. Mind I was also eating brunch and chatting to someone at the same time.



i was catching up on tv shows while snacking as well. do you just come & leave after seeing a villager, or do you sometimes check for DIYs or other resources?



yatsushiro said:


> Mine took nearly eight hours after 184 tickets spent just in case if you're wondering.



wow that's a lot!


----------



## Chris

Underneath The Stars said:


> i was catching up on tv shows while snacking as well. do you just come & leave after seeing a villager, or do you sometimes check for DIYs or other resources?



I just checked who the villager was then immediately left. Think I'd get bored very quickly if I did more than that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

My hunting routine is usually like this: I go to bed earlyish (like 11:30 pm rather than 12:00-12:45 am) but before I go to bed I put the switch in airplane mode so I don’t get a voided villager. I get up at like 7 AM and get some iced coffee set up. I Then I get on, grab a bunch of NMT and head for the airport. I only stay on an island long enough to figure out who the villager is. During the hunt I watch YouTube so I don’t get bored out of my mind.

my last hunt took like 4 hours using 141 NMT.


----------



## Bk1234

Vrisnem said:


> Soleil left yesterday so time to island hop! No one specific in mind but a snooty is preferable. Hopefully this doesn't take all day.
> 
> *edit: 45 minutes later...*
> 
> 
> HopVillagerSpeciesPersonalityComments01RodMouseJockWould have taken him if I didn't have him on my other island!02KikiCatNormalCute, but not feeling her.03PattyCowPeppyHad she been a snoot I might've considered her.04DelCrocodileCrankyI like Del, but I've Wolfgang and much prefer him.05CandiMousePeppyIf she were a snoot I'd have taken her in a heartbeat.06CyranoAnteaterCrankyDamn he is cool. But I already have an anteater and a crank.07FloPenguinSisterlyI already have Katt and she just won't be able to compete.08TammiMonkeyPeppyHer eyes are frightening.09BamDeerJockYes! Bam was one of my favourites in ACNL! And jock is my favourite personality type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, let's get 'swole' together!
> Will the cheddar toasties I scarfed down while island hopping be a problem?


Bam is my dream Jock villager!  If I find him I guess I’ll give up Pierce.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I do some resource gathering, until it gets boring for me - including look for recipes/fossils, catch the wasp and shake the trees for an item. I don’t do much resource gathering on my island lately, so it gets me stocked up.
But yeah, sometimes that gets tiring after just a few islands.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

@Vrisnem

Thank you! Pretty much same for me as well, so in that case hoping tomorrow I'll get someone who I don't mind leaving asking! 



Underneath The Stars said:


> i'm not able to time mine, but maybe some of you do, how generally long does it take to go island hopping? let's say 30 tickets. 50 tickets. etc. from your experience.



The most I've used is 23, I don't like to use too much as I feel like I'm wasting it, but I appreciate people's hustle 

I used to get supplies from the rocks and trees but now I just shake the trees for the hidden item and check the beach for a recipe.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I have two hunts that I consider extremely lucky (though one I don’t really consider a “hunt”).

The first hunt involved my last villager before having to move someone out. I was under the impression that we couldn’t have the full 10 at first (I share an island). I found out that I was wrong, so I put down the last plot and went for a hunt with like 8 tickets. On my SECOND ticket, I found my #1 dreamie Sterling. Too bad his house is terrible now, but I still love the birb.

The second “hunt” involved replacing my smug villager. I got 40 tickets lined up for this hunt,I had a list of 11 smugs I’d be willing to take, and I made sure that I got up extra early so I had time to hunt before my physics class. Well, I got up and...my dad was on a mystery island to do heavy-duty fishing. I knew I was going to have to wait at least a half hour, so I asked him if he could check the villager at the very least. It was Shep, a smug very high on my list (only Raymond and O’hare rank higher)! I told my dad to invite him and I got an extra half hour of sleep!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Went island hopping today, and I visited 23 islands! (That's the second time I've done that exact amount lol). Scoot had moved out, which left me a space for a Jock or a Smug villager, however I was actually specifically seeking a cute fabulous Snooty villager. That's not what I finished with, but I encountered some great villagers!



> Plucky
> Fuchsia (considered)
> Crackle
> Tybalt
> Mac
> Lobo (considered)
> Pashmina
> Most
> Zucker
> Harry
> Cranston
> Goldie (considered)
> Kidd
> Peck
> Boyd (considered)
> Henry (considered)
> Poppy
> Tashi
> Sparro
> Sally (considered)
> Fang (considered)
> Octavian
> Daisy (adopted)



Until next time... x


----------



## Venn

I'm on the hunt for a new Sisterly neighbor since Tammy moved out. I've been island hopping and here's who I've met today so far:


Kyle
Boots
Benjamin
Cyd
Boone
Rhonda
Mott
Tex
Coach
Peewee

And thats it for now as I have to leave. I shall continue later tonight.


----------



## Bk1234

I went island hopping today with hopes of finding Diana, here are my finds...


Sydney
Astrid
Naomi
Sandy 
Cesar
Boots
Boots
Prince 
Queenie
Marcel
Olaf 
Gladys 
Vivian 
Billy
Lopez 
Canberra
Drago
Friga
Norma
Rolf
Zucker 
Pate
Lily
Vic
Cube
Sheldon
Knox
Norma
Alfonso
Bangle
Bubbles
Lily
Goose
Leonardo
Julia
Lolly  (invited)


----------



## Venn

Ansel said:


> I'm on the hunt for a new Sisterly neighbor since Tammy moved out. I've been island hopping and here's who I've met today so far:
> 
> 
> Kyle
> Boots
> Benjamin
> Cyd
> Boone
> Rhonda
> Mott
> Tex
> Coach
> Peewee
> 
> And thats it for now as I have to leave. I shall continue later tonight.



Continuing from this morning;

Bam (Would have invited if I was looking for just anyone)
Curly
Spike
Hornsby (Would have invited if I was looking for just anyone to)
Pashmina (Invited)
Pashmina was the first Sisterly villager to show up on the island but I also had Pashmina is one of my towns back in NL. I thought it would be nice to invite her again and to get to know her again.


----------



## rawstberry

today i finally went island hopping after saving many NMTs in hopes to find one of my dream villagers and here are my results:
1) lucha.
2) bubbles.
3) eunice.
4) patty.
5) leonardo.
6) tammi.
7) genji (invited). ♥


Spoiler









i'm really happy that i found him! i had him in new leaf and he's my favorite jock villager ever since. ☺


----------



## Tiffany

Vrisnem said:


> Soleil left yesterday so time to island hop! No one specific in mind but a snooty is preferable. Hopefully this doesn't take all day.
> 
> *edit: 45 minutes later...*
> 
> 
> HopVillagerSpeciesPersonalityComments01RodMouseJockWould have taken him if I didn't have him on my other island!02KikiCatNormalCute, but not feeling her.03PattyCowPeppyHad she been a snoot I might've considered her.04DelCrocodileCrankyI like Del, but I've Wolfgang and much prefer him.05CandiMousePeppyIf she were a snoot I'd have taken her in a heartbeat.06CyranoAnteaterCrankyDamn he is cool. But I already have an anteater and a crank.07FloPenguinSisterlyI already have Katt and she just won't be able to compete.08TammiMonkeyPeppyHer eyes are frightening.09BamDeerJockYes! Bam was one of my favourites in ACNL! And jock is my favourite personality type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, let's get 'swole' together!
> Will the cheddar toasties I scarfed down while island hopping be a problem?


thank you for soleil, i really like her.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Shinjukuwu said:


> Went island hopping today, and I visited 23 islands! (That's the second time I've done that exact amount lol). Scoot had moved out, which left me a space for a Jock or a Smug villager, however I was actually specifically seeking a cute fabulous Snooty villager. That's not what I finished with, but I encountered some great villagers!
> 
> 
> 
> Until next time... x


 What a fun and varied group! I love island hopping because of the fun of meeting new villagers who you maybe never would have considered or sought out.


----------



## nammie

Flurry left so I went campsite hopping again. Was hoping for a smug (esp Henry or Shep), or Poppy or Octavian.

I ran into (didnt talk to some lol):

Karen duck with bangs
Violet
Whitney
Jock lion
Blue and red ostrich
Grey eagle that looks shell shocked
Marina (had previously)
Ugly black kangaroo
Racin elephant
Whitney (again wtf)
Highlighter green snooty anteater
Octavian!!
Only 12 tickets so not too bad! But I guess my town having 0 smugs continues lol


----------



## Shinjukuwu

WaileaNoRei said:


> What a fun and varied group! I love island hopping because of the fun of meeting new villagers who you maybe never would have considered or sought out.


So true! Because its so infrequent I really do look forward to it, and its always fun especially if you're watching TV at the same time!


----------



## Sheep Villager

nammie said:


> Flurry left so I went campsite hopping again. Was hoping for a smug (esp Henry or Shep), or Poppy or Octavian.
> 
> I ran into (didnt talk to some lol):





nammie said:


> Karen duck with bangs​
> Violet​
> Whitney​
> Jock lion​
> Blue and red ostrich​
> Grey eagle that looks shell shocked​
> Marina (had previously)​
> Ugly black kangaroo​
> Racin elephant​
> Whitney (again wtf)​
> Highlighter green snooty anteater​
> Octavian!!​
> Only 12 tickets so not too bad! But I guess my town having 0 smugs continues lol​




I have to say I loved guessing who the villagers you didn't name were.
Number 1 is spot on though. 

Also too bad you didn't find anyone you liked. I hope you have better luck next time or at least get some good RNG with the campsite since you have no smugs.​


----------



## nammie

Sheep Villager said:


> I have to say I loved guessing who the villagers you didn't name were.
> Number 1 is spot on though.
> 
> Also too bad you didn't find anyone you liked. I hope you have better luck next time or at least get some good RNG with the campsite since you have no smugs.​


HAHA thank you, I always share my lists with my friends too when I go island hopping and they're always amused by my nicknames. I took Octavian in the end! I had him in acnl and he's one of my fav crankies so I'm ok with no smugs for now. Unfortunately my campsite RNG is horrible and the few smugs I do see I... don't like 

Here's some of my past island hopping trips if you wanna guess some more haha


----------



## EmperorGandhi

Bianca moved out, so I got my 100 tickets and prepared for my second round of Dom hunting!

...Only for it to end on the 4th ticket because I ran into Judy. She seems like she'd be the type to show up on the cover of a Japanese future funk album, and as someone who loves that Japanese-outrun aesthetic, I couldn't say no to her. I might have to find a way to make an outrun-themed (or maybe something Sailor Moon-like) yard work now!


----------



## niko@kamogawa

My recent island hopping experience is *quite* *disastrous*. By the way, I am aiming for Judy. I don't mind Lolly or Francine. Fauna is good too.  You can click the spoiler tag below to see a detailed report.



Spoiler




Monty
Jacob
Cyd
Lobo
Sheldon
Zell
Iggly
*Julian (I just remember my friend who no longer plays the game. He's out of my list.)*
Piper
*Marina* *(I mentioned before in my first island hopping session about not liking octopuses in general. She's adorable still.)*
Sly
Bubbles
Billy
Lionel
Astrid
Pecan
*Poppy (She's one of my villagers in New Leaf. I told myself that it's too early to decide.)*
Admiral
Puck
Cleo
Spork
Rex
Rhonda
Coach
Beau
Fuchsia
Louie
Pierce
Marcel
Knox
Kevin
Beau
Goose
Vivian
*Audie (I let her move out a few weeks ago. I like her design but she's like a "jock" villager to me.)*
Zucker
Stu
Rowan
Peewee
Apollo
Rory
Gladys
Queenie
Paolo
Patty
Renée
Fuchsia
Stiches
Rowan
Spork
Samson
Pietro
Curly
Patty
Elmer
Maelle
Flip
Drago
Coach
Patty
Peggy
Canberra
Cube
Louie
Rocco
Pierce
Static
Angus
Admiral
Frobert
Naomi
Marcel
Puddles
Tex
Maddie
Jacob
Boyd
*Whitney (She's my second option before Judy. Both are snooty villagers.)*
Bam
Hazel
Pietro
Hippeux
Scoot
Kidd
Sylvia
Nibbles
Puddles
Al
Agnes
Peaches
Kyle
Opal
Renée
Gala
Chevre
Daisy
Spike
Tasha
Drago
Sterling
Zell
Grizzly
Cookie
Velma
Spike
*Marina (I just realised how easy it is to meet her.)*
Gloria
Olivia
Maddie
Jacques
Wade
Hamlet
Joey
Del
Eloise
Eugene
Boyd
Aurora
Olaf
Curlos
Norma
Freya
Queenie
Peck
Scoot
Sandy
*Marina (You gave me another chance. My answer is still the same.)*
Louie
Goldie
*Marina (That's annoying.) *
Roald
*Whitney (I really want to get her. But I still got time to spare. Something tells me that I will regret it later.)*
Tutu
Ed
Norma
Freya
Kevin
*Louie (I got him for the fourth time. This is annoying.)*
*Lucky (I kinda considered getting him. But I want to have an island only for females.)*
Tammi
Queenie
T-Bone
Amelia
Twiggy
Egbert
Candi
*Octavian (I got all three octopuses again.)*
Carrie
Bianca
Alli
Gruff
Cube
Wolfgang
Elise
Beau
Friga
Anchovy
Monty
Drift
Frobert
Julia
Ozzie
Soleil
Ellie
Octavian
Wendy
Melba
Del
*Beau (I almost got all the popular male deers including Bam and Zell. Will Fauna ever grace my presence? I am desperate at this point and will take her.)*
Marcel
Goose
Kyle
Tad
Bertha
Sally
Sydney
Olaf
Soleil
Amelia
Zucker
Dotty
Shep
Norma
Tammi
Cousteau
Aurora
Buzz
Rooney
Nibbles
Bam
Angus
Rocco
Gaston
*Kyle (I got Kyle so many times. Passing on Whitney is now costing me my sanity.)*
Tasha
Bangle
Pecan
Ava
Tasha
Chief
Buzz
Carrie
Bill
Avery
*Avery (You read it correctly. I got Avery again for the second time. What are the odds?)*
Broccolo
Norma
*Audie (It's already past 1:00 AM. My eyes are droopy. I started my island hopping session after work too. I kinda got lazy and wanted to end it before the situation gets worse. Welcome back to my island! I am sorry Judy. It looks like our fates didn't cross this time. )*


----------



## WaileaNoRei

EmperorGandhi said:


> Bianca moved out, so I got my 100 tickets and prepared for my second round of Dom hunting!
> 
> ...Only for it to end on the 4th ticket because I ran into Judy. She seems like she'd be the type to show up on the cover of a Japanese future funk album, and as someone who loves that Japanese-outrun aesthetic, I couldn't say no to her. I might have to find a way to make an outrun-themed (or maybe something Sailor Moon-like) yard work now!



Isn’t it amazing/ a little sad when this happens. Such great luck to find a villager you love early on, but you are prepared for a big all day event!

Also, your description of Judy is my favorite thing and I kind of want her on my island now!


----------



## EmperorGandhi

WaileaNoRei said:


> Isn’t it amazing/ a little sad when this happens. Such great luck to find a villager you love early on, but you are prepared for a big all day event!
> 
> Also, your description of Judy is my favorite thing and I kind of want her on my island now!


I know the eyes are hit-or-miss with a lot of people and she wasn't immediately on my radar, but once I thought of her that way I began to appreciate her a LOT more. She's on my mom's island (which caused me to hesitate in taking her since I could already visit her there) but I decided to take her in anyway because she's got that specific aesthetic that no other villager can really replicate. Plus, she's super expressive and is definitely the best alternative to Dom in that regard. She's definitely worth considering if you're ever looking for a new snooty!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m island hunting to replace Bluebear, who just moved. Here are my results:

1. Spike
2. Leonardo
3. Goose
4. Beardo
5. Normal
6. Gigi
7. Harry
8. Bill
9. Walt
10. Apollo
11. Walker
12. Katt
13. Sherb! 

Now, Sherb will be moving to my town . So excited! I now have to adjust my villager plans since I definitely wasn’t expecting to get Sherb at all.


----------



## Bk1234

I went island hopping today, mainly looking for Diana, but I ended up finding another dreamie. Here are my finds... 


Gigi
Bones
Snake
Kidd
Sylvia
Wart Jr. 
Lionel 
Marcie
Maddie
Doc
Snooty
Mott
T-Bone
Jeremiah 
Anchovy
Mathilda 
Simon 
Puddles
Biff
Walt
Tammi
Naomi
Cyd
Gabi
Soleil
Cube
Renée 
Ed
Paolo
Drago
Merengue 
Chow
Curt
Victoria
Mathilda
Chevre 
Annalise
Benedict 
Roscoe
Leonardo
Kyle 
Keaton
Hugh 
June 
Goose
Rocket
Claude
Caroline  (invited)


----------



## Dunquixote

Today Tex moved and here are my island hopping results:

1. Stella
2. Rosie!

Woohoo! I found one of my dreamies without needing to use her card. So happy!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

This is my last real dedicated hunt on Arctin. I’ll still hunt for my parents, but most of my NMT are headed for my new island.



Spoiler: My hunt



1.Sherb (And my wasp sting!)
2.Apollo
3.Clyde
4.Nate
5.Weber
6.Chester
7.Marina
8.Benjamin
9.Norma
10.Ike
11.Beardo
12.Tipper
13.Monty
14.Marcie
15.Wade
16.Sally
17.Marina
18.Eunice
19.Benjamin
20.Roald
21.Dora
22.Bluebear
23.Patty
24.Simon
25.Ankha (I wanna take her soo bad but this is more for my parents so I’ll hold off...)
26.Rex
27.Molly
27.Timbra 
28.Monty
29.Kabuki
30.Buzz
31.Wendy
32.Octavian (Kept)





Funny thing...I was just about ready to pass up on Octavian when my dad came down, recognized him and told me he wanted him! I forgot that he was one of his favorites. Cool, this means I’ll have 400+ NMT for my new island!


----------



## moonlightxo

I'm feeling so lucky today
I got Judy, Merengue, and Raymond all within an hour of island hopping
Judy was my first ticket, Merengue was my 7th ticket and Raymond was my 9th ticket
After I got Judy I time travelled to get a new plot, I took both Judy and Raymond (I left Merengue because i have too many normals already)


Edit: Raymond was also on a money rock island so that's _extra _lucky


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I came across Ankha on my first ticket today. XD Invited her to my island since she is my friend's dream snooty villager. Diana, you'll have to wait some more... DX


----------



## moonlightxo

Just did some a lot of campsite hopping



Spoiler: Log



LF: Dobie, Marina, Muffy, Merry, Chrissy, Francine, Diana, Fauna, Maple, Coco, Stitches, Marshal, Chevre, Ankha, Vivian (Pretty long list, I know)

I already have every personality so it's just random, like island hopping

Hans
Monique
Gabi
Olaf
Olive
Miranda
Gloria
Spork/Crackle
Audie (I was tempted to take her, but I had her on my previous island)
Graham
Ken
Coach
Rod
Frita
Ruby
Cobb
Butch
Beardo
Derwin
Boomer
Sherb (I also had him on my previous island)
Chow
Walker
Papi
Del
Goose
O'Hare
Dizzy
Gayle
Annicotti
Mint
Cesar
Deirdre
Dom (I know he's popular but I'm not a big fan)
Anabelle
Ed
Poppy (Cute, but I have too many normals already so I can't take any that aren't on my list)
Raddle
Celia
Iggly
Pango
Annalise
Stinky
Olivia
Tom
Cyd
Blaire
Bangle
Rasher
Rory
Pancetti
Katt
Margie
Midge
Jeremiah
Marcel
Elvis
Drago
Bluebear (I considered taking her but she's not on my list and I was already pretty far in)
Gladys
Lucha
Ike
Naomi
Boyd
Astrid
Teddy
Snake
Joey
Puddles
Keaton
Biskit
Pierce
Deli
Drift
Vesta
FINALLY STITCHES!!!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Doing some island hopping for my base Peppy, Normal and Lazy!



Spoiler: Wave 1



1. Bertha
2.Ellie
3.Egbert
4.Rosie
5.Tabby
6.Nan
7.Bianca
8. Sylvana (perhaps...she’ll be in the back of my mind)
9.Bertha
10. Jambette...Oh she’s a normal not a snooty
11.Maggie
12.Cube
13.Cube
14.Patty
15.Bluebear
16.Boomer
17.Bianca
18.Winnie
19.Tia (perhaps...if I see her again)
20.Hornsby
21.Bangle
22.Spork
23.Lolly
24.Carmen
25.Derwin
26.Carmen
27.Paolo
28.Wade
29.Zucker (oh boi I love him but I need Erik)
30.Pango
31.Bubbles
32.Tutu
33.Freckles
34.Egbert
35.Gladys
36.Victoria
37.Merengue 
38.Marcie
39.Bertha
40.Big Top
41.Pango
42.Pango
43.Erik! (Kept-1 down, 2 to go!)
44.Merengue
45.Piper





Spoiler: Wave 2



1.Melba
2.Nan
3.Norma
4.Gladys
5.Chevre
6. Maggie
7.Freckles
8.Apple
9.Pate
10. Apple 
11.Tangy
12.Bella
13.Pinky
14.Merengue
15.Bunnie
16.Lily
17.Patty
18.Stella
19.Maple! (KEEP-1 more to go!)
20.Patty
21.Flora
22.Carmen
23.Bonbon
24.Tammi
25.Audie! (the hunt is over!)


----------



## Miss Misty

Doing some island hopping today to fill the spot left by Hazel moving out. I'm gonna have to do it in two chunks since I have a pressing matter that needs done, but here is my first batch:



Spoiler: First Batch



Violet 
Kabuki - very tempted, and he'll definitely haunt me when I'm up until past midnight desperately scraping miles together for more hops
Ursala 
Walker 
Jacob 
Anabelle 
Avery 
Boone 
Sly 
Tipper 
Boris 
Cousteau 
Becky 
Wendy 
Stu 
Keaton 
Stella 
Octavian 
Tipper
Angus


----------



## Tinkeringbell

I spent an hour this morning exchaning my nook miles for NMT during a very boring meeting... Got 112 tickets in total. 

Went to the first island, and invited the villager there XD 

Tomorrow, Samson moves in. After Flip left (and I couldn't play the day his plot was empty) I haven't had a jock type villager on my island, so instead of spending an entire evening island hopping... I was done in seconds. Does that count?


----------



## rosabelle

Went island hopping today since Alfonso's plot is now open for a new villager. Results under the spoiler 


Spoiler




Murphy
Tabby
Leopold
Velma
Eloise
Twiggy
Patty
Mott
Patty
Snooty
Bruce
Samson
Chevre
Chadder
Francine (omg my old new leaf villager. Would take her but I've since replaced her and Chrissy. I still really love them though)
Lucha
Zucker
Hugh
Curly
Rod
Mint
Peewee
Bam
Doc
Erik
Keaton
Lopez
Deirdre
Del
Broffina
Bob
Mint
Kidd
Patty
Naomi
Rowan
Zucker
Rizzo
Poppy (she was so cute omg)
Cube
Kidd
Wendy
Stinky
Bam
Pekoe
Zucker
Goose
Ozzie (aww, I loved seeing Ozzie. He's cuter in person! If only I wasn't in search of someone else)
Bangle
Norma
Clyde
Hamphrey
Agnes
Julia
Robin
Octavian
Bob
Cyd
Pudge
Eloise
Piper
Freckles (so happy to see you again!)
Nate
Chief
Al
Willow
Tex
Hugh
Ava
Louie
Lobo
Mint
Teddy
Greta
Ribbot
Borris
Deli
Sprocket
Blanche
Bam
Croque
Zell
Mathilda
Bones
Apollo
- okay, I wasn't so sure about this but somehow I have missed someone. This was most probably Bam. I'm not too sure but he was the last one I remembered seeing again -
Huck
Groucho
Bitty
Bea
Willow
Octavian
Wendy
Tucker
Jeremiah
Sydney
Rocco
Frobert
Margie
Whitney
Peaches
Rocket
Elmer
Boomer
Bea
Cyrano
Patty
Benedict
Tutu
Octavian
Alice
Opal
Cyde
Merengue (I WAS ABOUT TO CAVE IN FOR A BIT! But I have her amiibo so I can just move her in any time)
Bangle
Elmer
Rhonda
Annabelle
Sterling
Skye (she is adorable omg)
Tabby
Lobo
Pecan
Cleo
Rolf
Bones
Sterling
Bluebear
Roscoe
SHERB!!!




Adding in some data:




At the rate I was going I did have a little glimmer of hope that I'd run into Judy or Sherb at some point since I was getting a lot of Lazies and Snooties. Good thing I got one of them at least.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I found Gonzo today in only four tickets! ☺ I exhausted all my NMT without finding anyone on my last two island hopping adventures, so I’m happy my luck’s turned around! Isabelle did say her horoscope said she’d have a good day today... thanks for sharing the luck, Isabelle!


----------



## KayDee

Yesterday, was a great day for my island with the update and then finding Raymond in 24 tickets. Ever since I got my eight permanent villagers, island hopping has been a lot more fun without the pressure of finding someone. I’ve gotten pretty lucky too with my last three being Pietro, Punchy, and now, Raymond. I guess I’ll enjoy having him around until it’s time to send him off.


----------



## MoogleKupo

Island Hopping doesn't seem to always have the best results for me xD I don't usually have a preference for villagers for my island, but I do want a say in which ones
My success in island hopping has given me: (for two islands and after some have moved out)
Static <3
Bluebear
Margie
Pinky
Nibbles
Melba
Tybalt
Sherb
Bonbon!
Amelia
Tia
Gayle
Ellie
Pierce
Fang
Apollo
Astrid (love the kangaroos ^^)
and Diva
I don't island hop too often, but when I did these were ones I brought on over.
Typically I get villagers I don't want, of course, and I'm usually just there for material and POSSIBLY finding a new villager to move in.

I'm still on a quest to find Maple, she is my all time favorite villager and I hope one day she'll show up and I'll have her on my island! But until then it's a matter of time


----------



## Sharksheep

Apparently my luck today is good but these villagers are showing up at the wrong time

Rasher, pig, cranky
Vic, bull, cranky
Pierce, eagle, jock <- I have 2 jocks otherwise I would take him
Del, alligator, cranky <- If i taken him I would have 4 villagers with the fitness hobby and this would have drove me insane
Phil, ostrich, smug <- Already had him once and got his photo
Merengue, rhino, normal <-Took her. She's cute but she is a cycling villager so I'm not having her forever. I don't have a normal since Midge left


----------



## Jomokomori

im??? I've seen rex 3 times, al (puke) 3 times, celia twice, and sherb twice? Within 40 tickets?? I just restarted my world and brought over my nmt to look for sheep villagers lmao. This- this can't be normal



Spoiler: villagers seen



- patty
- sherb
- rex
- skye
- megan
- molly
- audie
- bettina
- nan
- papi
- ava
- annalisa
- gala
- egbert
- dizzy
- doc
- al
- mitzi
- rex??? again?????
- coco
- celia
- marina
- bob my darling dearest
- walker
- jambette
- broccolo
- annalisa a g a i n
- carrie
- savannah
- claude
- sherb a g a i n
- jeremiah
- caroline
- elmer
- nana
- raddle
- al dfajkshf
- celia (why??)
- AL AGAIN
- rex??? im cursed


----------



## Hikari

for some reason i had this issue too until i changed my outfit with my wand. i feel like the RNG might be connected to your outfit tbh, but this is purely anecdotal. maybe try that? (sorry about your poor luck btw!  )


----------



## WaileaNoRei

The first tickets you can only get lazy, normal, and peppy villagers, until you invite one of each, so the repeats would be less surprising. Since there are no sheep who are lazy, it might help you if you invite a lazy villager sooner rather than later. Then you will only see peppy and normal villagers and may be able to find whatever normal sheep you prefer and Wendy (the only peppy sheep) sooner.


----------



## Hobowire

Yea... 120 tickets and still didn't get a deer so I understand. Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## JSS

It's the desire sensor at work. I remember looking for Reneigh and in over 100 tickets finding only 1 horse. During the entire hunt I found 11 of the 14 other horses, some multiple times, as well as like the entire tier 1 and every other sisterly except maybe one. It sucks but just push through the repeats. Eventually other ones start appearing.


----------



## niko@kamogawa

You're not. I failed getting both Judy and Felicity for *392* *tickets*.


----------



## Pecora

I played every day since day one - also looking for sheep villagers. 

I met Raimond, Marshal, Sherb... most of them several times. I spoke to every villager that ever visited my campsite.

I only ever met one sheep...


So yeah, I feel you


----------



## Pintuition

I've actually not ran into many (or if any if memory serves) sheep villagers! Not once! I had to trade for Dom! I keep running into deer, cows, and horses normally on hunts. It can be so frustrating!


----------



## Chungus

It was time for me to move on from Caroline, my normal bestie, and find a new villager that truly encapsulates Kame. I don’t mean a villager that’s necessarily Dragon Ball-related — after all, this is the island of bamboo and MEMES. And boy, did I find a meme.

Rodney was on my list of 8 dream villagers I was hoping to find on a NMT island hunt. And find him, I did — on an _island of bamboo_. And memes.




To be honest, Rodney is an odd choice for me, someone who already has a smug hamster (Graham) happily living on her island. But there’s something more to that face... And that something is the fact that Rodney looks like the Animal Crossing villager version of an original character I created when I was in high school, back in 2015. Meet Hector, Rodney’s look-alike!




Everything about my design for Hector is reflected in this stupid hamster’s smarmy pose, dumb haircut, freckled face, and s**t-eating grin. I didn’t think of the similarities until my friend, who is my writing partner and has read all my stuff and seen all my drawings of Hector, pointed it out. I can never unsee it and I’m stupidly pleased that Rodney’s visage is going to haunt me in Kame for a while yet.

That is how I ended up with a second smug hamster on my island. So yeah... Corporate wants you to find the difference between these two characters...


----------



## xara

congrats on finding him! hector and rodney look nothing alike but at the same time, the resemblance is uncanny - ion know what it is but rodney definitely has hector energy lmao


----------



## seularin

i dunno about looks but they give off the same energy and vibe


----------



## ecstasy

Uhhh _wow
Interesting_


----------



## moonlightxo

Doing some island hopping with 200 NMT to find my dreamies 



Spoiler: log



LF: Marina, Marshal, Coco, Chevre, Chrissy, Francine, Fauna, Diana, Merry, Maple


Aurora
Kitt
Snake
Bree
Baabara
Flora
Graham
Rhonda
Ribbot
Snooty
Pancetti
Bud
Ava
Hornsby
Curly
Rocket
Rhonda
Claude
Lucha
Dobie
Iggly
Canberra
Pinky
Astrid
Harry (Money rock island)
Bertha
Ankha
Claudia
Moe
Apollo
Leonardo
Rhonda (Money rock island)
Pinky
Quillson
Olivia
Shari
Hans (Money rock island)
Ken
Rory
Peaches
Frank
Alice
Benedict
Snooty
Sylvia
Boone
Pango
Admiral (Money rock island)
Sydney
Anchovy
Naomi
Walker
Bonbon (Money rock island)
Pekoe
Sydney
Stinky
Cranston
Cesar
Tad
Becky
Violet
Benedict
Antonio
Boomer
Pudge
Frobert
Bam
Gwen
Gwen
Papi
Roald
Spork/Crackle
Becky (Gold nugget/scorpion island)
Gayle
Jambette
Hippeux
Bubbles
Phil
Piper
Octavian
Victoria
Klaus
Pango
Quillson
Nan
Norma
Candi
Plucky
Flurry
Twiggy
Katt
Sprocket
Biff
Lopez
Patty
Lucy
Alfonso
Benedict
Boots
Alfonso
Brocollo
Harry
Truffles
Shari
Beardo
Patty
Apple
Flip
Pierce
Elmer
Rocco
Poppy (Money rock island)
Vic
Deli
Pancetti
Sherb
Flip
Gayle
MARINA, FINALLY!


----------



## skarmoury

finally have an open plot! doing some island hopping today. 



Spoiler: log for 32 tickets



1. Gayle
2. Hugh (AHHH was so sad to leave him, but he has my heart in ACNL!!)
3. Pietro
4. Bree
5. Rowan
6. Tia
7. Rodney
8. Bangle
9. Spike
10. Anabelle
11. Hopper
12. Goose
13. Marina
14. Norma
15. Del
16. Benjamin
17. Rowan (again? I had him 12 tickets ago ksjdf)
18. Lily (was so close to adopting her)
19. Ellie (again, SO CLOSE!!)
20. Victoria
21. Limberg
22. Louie
23. Curly
24. Clay
25. Curly (I just saw you 2 tickets ago -_-)
26. Diana (sorry ily but i already had you in NL ; ; )
27. Dizzy
28. Anabelle (please..... enough of the doubles already)
29. Moe
30. Claudia
31. Mott
32. Hugh (.......... ily but please)


----------



## Bk1234

skarmoury said:


> finally have an open plot! doing some island hopping today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: log for 32 tickets
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Gayle
> 2. Hugh (AHHH was so sad to leave him, but he has my heart in ACNL!!)
> 3. Pietro
> 4. Bree
> 5. Rowan
> 6. Tia
> 7. Rodney
> 8. Bangle
> 9. Spike
> 10. Anabelle
> 11. Hopper
> 12. Goose
> 13. Marina
> 14. Norma
> 15. Del
> 16. Benjamin
> 17. Rowan (again? I had him 12 tickets ago ksjdf)
> 18. Lily (was so close to adopting her)
> 19. Ellie (again, SO CLOSE!!)
> 20. Victoria
> 21. Limberg
> 22. Louie
> 23. Curly
> 24. Clay
> 25. Curly (I just saw you 2 tickets ago -_-)
> 26. Diana (sorry ily but i already had you in NL ; ; )
> 27. Dizzy
> 28. Anabelle (please..... enough of the doubles already)
> 29. Moe
> 30. Claudia
> 31. Mott
> 32. Hugh (.......... ily but please)


You saw Diana!!! So lucky!!!


----------



## skarmoury

Bk1234 said:


> You saw Diana!!! So lucky!!!


LOL ikr!! Was tempted to adopt her but I swore to myself not to adopt any more repeats of permanents I had in New Leaf    I have her in my NL town and I love love love her!


----------



## skarmoury

went for another round. decided to limit my search to lily, genji, or shep. (i know i saw lily earlier but i realized i wanted her just now LOL)


Spoiler: i swear i used 40 tix, i mustve forgot to log 3 of them



1. louie
2. deirdre
3. t-bone
4. static
5. kidd (AHHH i love him! but he's a permanent in NL & i dont want repeats )
6. roscoe
7. piper
8. pango
9. snake
10. ozzie
11. hippeux (lmao he's come back to haunt me from the void)
12. apple
13. kody
14. groucho
15. biskit (aww i love him)
16. lucha
17. avery
18. margie _(fin island!)_
19. jacques
20. norma
21. norma (a repeat _twice_ in a row?!)
22. broffina
23. coco (lol she's creepier than i remember)
24. marina
25. t-bone (again)
26. bianca
27. ken
28. ike
29. patty
30. gonzo
31. dizzy _(trash island finally!!)_
32. chadder
33. purrl
34. curt
35. rolf
36. friga
37. ken (again)


----------



## Bk1234

skarmoury said:


> went for another round. decided to limit my search to lily, genji, or shep. (i know i saw lily earlier but i realized i wanted her just now LOL)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i swear i used 40 tix, i mustve forgot to log 3 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 1. louie
> 2. deirdre
> 3. t-bone
> 4. static
> 5. kidd (AHHH i love him! but he's a permanent in NL & i dont want repeats )
> 6. roscoe
> 7. piper
> 8. pango
> 9. snake
> 10. ozzie
> 11. hippeux (lmao he's come back to haunt me from the void)
> 12. apple
> 13. kody
> 14. groucho
> 15. biskit (aww i love him)
> 16. lucha
> 17. avery
> 18. margie _(fin island!)_
> 19. jacques
> 20. norma
> 21. norma (a repeat _twice_ in a row?!)
> 22. broffina
> 23. coco (lol she's creepier than i remember)
> 24. marina
> 25. t-bone (again)
> 26. bianca
> 27. ken
> 28. ike
> 29. patty
> 30. gonzo
> 31. dizzy _(trash island finally!!)_
> 32. chadder
> 33. purrl
> 34. curt
> 35. rolf
> 36. friga
> 37. ken (again)


Good luck on your hunt! I found Lily more than once, so I know you can too!


----------



## Venn

Looking for a new Smug since Lopez moved out;

1. Coach
2. Louie
3. Boots
4. Nan
5. Kidd! 

Kidd was one of two Smugs I was hoping to come across while island hopping. I invited him instantly!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Tammi moved out so I had some island hopping to do! I only used 8 tickets this time. I wasn't after anyone in particular, but was seeking snooties and peppies for the most part.

1. Wade
2. Stella
3. Tammi (just moved out! )
4. Simon
5. Fauna
6. Rodeo
7. Flo
8. Bianca (adopted!)

Until next time... X


----------



## Bk1234

Shinjukuwu said:


> Tammi moved out so I had some island hopping to do! I only used 8 tickets this time. I wasn't after anyone in particular, but was seeking snooties and peppies for the most part.
> 
> 1. Wade
> 2. Stella
> 3. Tammi (just moved out! )
> 4. Simon
> 5. Fauna
> 6. Rodeo
> 7. Flo
> 8. Bianca (adopted!)
> 
> Until next time... X


Wow, you saw Tammi AGAIN, right after she moved out!


----------



## Venn

Shinjukuwu said:


> Tammi moved out so I had some island hopping to do! I only used 8 tickets this time. I wasn't after anyone in particular, but was seeking snooties and peppies for the most part.
> 
> 1. Wade
> 2. Stella
> 3. Tammi (just moved out! )
> 4. Simon
> 5. Fauna
> 6. Rodeo
> 7. Flo
> 8. Bianca (adopted!)
> 
> Until next time... X



Did she know you at all? or was it a new Tammi?


----------



## Nefarious

Today's Island hopping adventure!



Spoiler: The Results



*Big Jackpot: *Tiffany
*Small Jackpots: *Olivia, Muffy, Cherry, Katt

Stu
Kitty (_definitely not bad, but Olivia is preferred over her_)
Biff
Doc
Rocket
Leonardo
Kitt
Maggie
Gayle
Amelia (_really pained me to skip her_)
Angus
Vic
Egbert (_long time no see!_)
Piper (_regret having to skip her again..._)
Egbert (_lol, you really want to come back huh?_)
Jacob
Boots
Fang (*F---*_, I hope I get a jackpot or I'm going to really regret skipping him)_
Cole
Carmen
Pashmina
Hugh
Gladys
Bertha
Francine (_first time getting Trash Island! stayed here and farmed stone and tires for a few minutes_)
*Cherry!! *(_on a Money Rock Island too! talk about hitting the literal jackpot haha_)


----------



## skarmoury

I didn't log my 200+ ticket journey yesterday, i was too lazy LOL
But meh tried finding genji, lily, or shep to no avail. I regret not adopting lily or shep the first time I saw them, and I thought I'd be lucky to see them again. Nope, I kept getting repeats of everyone but them  I caved in and adopted genji from someone else instead.


----------



## Dunquixote

Sprinkles left and today I’m actually *not* hoping for my remaining dreamies Marshal, Ankha and Lolly to show up since I want to invite some others for their pictures and to get to know .

1. Hazel - tempting but I have her amiibo card so will pass for now.
2. Pashmina— also a little tempted to give her a chance but will pass for now; also have her card
3. Rhonda
4. Boots - i don’t have his amiibo card but am going to still skip him
5. Rowan 
6. spork
7. Cobb 
8. Clay - a little tempting but I have his card so will pass for now
9. *Dom* - I just bought his picture the other day, but why not? I skipped him before but will give him a chance.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

@Bk1234: I know right, I was like "ARE YOU SERIOUS RIGHT NOW TAMMI?" 
@Ansel: nope, she didn't recognise me!


----------



## Sharksheep

Freya moved out and got adopted by a friend

Bud
Hans
Rhonda
Avery <---- so pretty will take next time
Zucker
Broccolo
Drago
Sylvia
Samson
Patty
Amelia < -- have her amiibo
Judy <---- ☹  My chain of reactions when I saw her on a mystery island

I took Judy and now I have to get her photo before giving her away. I said no to her before and regretted it because I could have given her away and she cursed my mystery island and campsite with bears, cubs, and koalas. Maybe this will free me now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

The first official hunt for Evwirt begins!



Spoiler: Log



1.Sparro
2.Soleil
3.Axel
4.Judy
5.Grizzly
6.Naomi
7.Mira
8.Octavian
9.Daisy
10.Fuchsia (one of two deer I DONT want   )
11.Raddle
12.Goose
13.Victoria
14.Amelia
15.Yuka
16.Avery
17.Molly
18.Queenie
19.Sprinkles
20.Ketchup
21.Kiki
22.Apple
23.Marcel
24.Marina
25. Big Top
26.Renee
27.Rasher
28.Monique
29.Celia
30.Kevin
31.Broccolo
32.Lopez (aaaand there’s the other deer!)
33. Poppy (ooooh...maybe if I’m running out later )
34.Marina
35.Barold
36.Spike
37.Rodeo
38.Tad
39.Paula
40.Merengue
41.Ellie
42.Pecan
43.Patty
44.Tipper
45.Hamphrey
46.Dizzy
47.Miranda
48.Gladys
49.Anabelle
50.Sprocket
51.Keaton
52.Tia
53.Prince
54.Doc
55.Kody
56.RAYMOND. Of course I’m keeping him.



so... I got the legendary accountant cat. He’s going to have fun auditing Evwirt for the next few months...


----------



## Bk1234

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The first official hunt for Evwirt begins!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Log
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Sparro
> 2.Soleil
> 3.Axel
> 4.Judy
> 5.Grizzly
> 6.Naomi
> 7.Mira
> 8.Octavian
> 9.Daisy
> 10.Fuchsia (one of two deer I DONT want   )
> 11.Raddle
> 12.Goose
> 13.Victoria
> 14.Amelia
> 15.Yuka
> 16.Avery
> 17.Molly
> 18.Queenie
> 19.Sprinkles
> 20.Ketchup
> 21.Kiki
> 22.Apple
> 23.Marcel
> 24.Marina
> 25. Big Top
> 26.Renee
> 27.Rasher
> 28.Monique
> 29.Celia
> 30.Kevin
> 31.Broccolo
> 32.Lopez (aaaand there’s the other deer!)
> 33. Poppy (ooooh...maybe if I’m running out later )
> 34.Marina
> 35.Barold
> 36.Spike
> 37.Rodeo
> 38.Tad
> 39.Paula
> 40.Merengue
> 41.Ellie
> 42.Pecan
> 43.Patty
> 44.Tipper
> 45.Hamphrey
> 46.Dizzy
> 47.Miranda
> 48.Gladys
> 49.Anabelle
> 50.Sprocket
> 51.Keaton
> 52.Tia
> 53.Prince
> 54.Doc
> 55.Kody
> 56.RAYMOND. Of course I’m keeping him.
> 
> 
> 
> so... I got the legendary accountant cat. He’s going to have fun auditing Evwirt for the next few months...View attachment 300137


What’s with the Lopez and Fuchsia hate?  Just kidding. I’m glad you found Raymond, he’s a real charmer.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Bk1234 said:


> What’s with the Lopez and Fuchsia hate?  Just kidding. I’m glad you found Raymond, he’s a real charmer.


I prefer Zell and Deirdre. Tomorrow I’m going on another hunt so hopefully I’ll get a deer.


----------



## EmperorGandhi

Hopkins left today, which made me a little sad because he was quite adorable honestly. I wanted to fill the void with another lazy or Dom, and I used 94 tickets. Here were the highlights:


- Ran into Merengue pretty early on. I like her but I already have two normals so I had to turn her down.
- Cookie came right after her, much to the dismay of my mother. I turned her down because I don't really want more than one peppy. She's adorable though.
- Erik followed immediately after Cookie. I nearly took him because I love all the deer, but decided against it because I didn't want an all deer island.
- Ran into Merengue again like 10 tickets later. Still not taking her.
- Zucker popped up right after. I also like Zucker, but I can't take him because he's already on my other island.
- I stumbled upon Marshal like 15 tickets after that! I still don't care for him though. I was more fixated on the Queen Alexandria's Birdwing right next to him.
- Going back to Zucker, I ran into him three times total. He's great, but seriously? 
- Ruby also popped up around the same time. She looks a lot better in-game than I thought she did, but I still can only tolerate one peppy.
- On my 94th ticket, I ran into the one and only *Lucky*, and took him without skipping a beat. This was a very slow and tedious hunt with way too many bears and mice for me to get any level of enjoyment out of it. The hunt paid off though; Lucky was definitely the lazy I wanted the most so I'm very happy with how it turned out. I'm thinking Julia will get axed next but I'm hoping I can get Vesta out so I can have a proper Dom hunt. Oh well, I'm happy with who I got this time!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

EmperorGandhi said:


> Hopkins left today, which made me a little sad because he was quite adorable honestly. I wanted to fill the void with another lazy or Dom, and I used 94 tickets. Here were the highlights:
> 
> 
> - Ran into Merengue pretty early on. I like her but I already have two normals so I had to turn her down.
> - Cookie came right after her, much to the dismay of my mother. I turned her down because I don't really want more than one peppy. She's adorable though.
> - Erik followed immediately after Cookie. I nearly took him because I love all the deer, but decided against it because I didn't want an all deer island.
> - Ran into Merengue again like 10 tickets later. Still not taking her.
> - Zucker popped up right after. I also like Zucker, but I can't take him because he's already on my other island.
> - I stumbled upon Marshal like 15 tickets after that! I still don't care for him though. I was more fixated on the Queen Alexandria's Birdwing right next to him.
> - Going back to Zucker, I ran into him three times total. He's great, but seriously?
> - Ruby also popped up around the same time. She looks a lot better in-game than I thought she did, but I still can only tolerate one peppy.
> - On my 94th ticket, I ran into the one and only *Lucky*, and took him without skipping a beat. This was a very slow and tedious hunt with way too many bears and mice for me to get any level of enjoyment out of it. The hunt paid off though; Lucky was definitely the lazy I wanted the most so I'm very happy with how it turned out. I'm thinking Julia will get axed next but I'm hoping I can get Vesta out so I can have a proper Dom hunt. Oh well, I'm happy with who I got this time!


Congratulations! I love Lucky; he was my favorite villager in WW. I do have to mention that ya brought up not wanting an all-deer village: I’m making a deer majority island on Evwirt!


----------



## EmperorGandhi

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I do have to mention that ya brought up not wanting an all-deer village: I’m making a deer majority island on Evwirt!


Yes! I'm struggling to do the same. I know that if I let Julia go, I would take Diana in a heartbeat if I ran into her on an island. The deer have the best designs and I will die on that hill if I have to.


----------



## Bk1234

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I prefer Zell and Deirdre. Tomorrow I’m going on another hunt so hopefully I’ll get a deer.


That’s funny I prefer the exact opposite!  Lopez is my favorite Smug deer and Fuchsia is my favorite Uchi deer. Anyway, good luck on your hunt!


----------



## Ceres

I was campsite resetting all day yesterday in my second town, since a plot opened up in my main one and I really really wanted Kabuki. I was just resetting while doing stuff and thats why I didn't log every single one but I did keep count!



Spoiler: List



Ike
Croque
Bitty
Lobo
Ugly buttlips monkey
Elvis
...
Like 14 villagers I didn't write down
...
Rocket
Avery
Mott
Cesar
Grizzly
Broffina ... ew
Nana
Cyrano
Bianca
Biff Jock
Boyd
Vic
Knox
KABUKI!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm SO happy to finally have him in Meridian! He is my absolute favourite villager from when I played New Leaf. I've moved him in now and he loves to just go around town dancing LOL. I'm glad he feels at home :')


----------



## Bk1234

Ceres said:


> I was campsite resetting all day yesterday in my second town, since a plot opened up in my main one and I really really wanted Kabuki. I was just resetting while doing stuff and thats why I didn't log every single one but I did keep count!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: List
> 
> 
> 
> Ike
> Croque
> Bitty
> Lobo
> Ugly buttlips monkey
> Elvis
> ...
> Like 14 villagers I didn't write down
> ...
> Rocket
> Avery
> Mott
> Cesar
> Grizzly
> Broffina ... ew
> Nana
> Cyrano
> Bianca
> Biff Jock
> Boyd
> Vic
> Knox
> KABUKI!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO happy to finally have him in Meridian! He is my absolute favourite villager from when I played New Leaf. I've moved him in now and he loves to just go around town dancing LOL. I'm glad he feels at home :')


I’m so happy for you!


----------



## Ceres

Bk1234 said:


> I’m so happy for you!



Aaa thank you!!! I'm so excited to have him finally!


----------



## Sharksheep

Did some TT to try to Judy's friendship up higher and to get Sterling out

The goal was to get Marshal or some friends' dreamies but I took home Dobie because I was so tired and he was the only one that gave me pause. I used up 43 tickets



Spoiler: Island Hunt



Bluebear, cub, peppy
Rex, lion, lazy
Buck, horse, jock
Ellie, elephant, normal
Octavian, octopus, cranky
Fushsia, deer, sisterly
Iggly, penguin, jock
Pierce, eagle, jock
Tipper, cow, snooty
Piper, Bird, peppy
Carrie, Kangaroo, normal
Keaton, Eagle, Smug
Rowan, Tiger, jock
Cyd, Elephant, Cranky
Bea, Dog, normal
Naomi, cow, snooty
Gloria, duck, snooty
Paula, beer, sisterly
Freya, wolf, snooty
harry, hippo, cranky
Norma, cow, normal
Stella, sheep, normal
Elmer, horse, lazy
Patty, cow, peppy
Gwen, penguin, snooty
Deirdre, deer, sisterly
Poncho, cub, jock
Tybalt, Tiger, Jock
Anabelle, anteater, peppy
Leopold, lion, Smug
Kyle, wolf, smug
Claude, rabbit, lazy
Antonio, anteater, jock
Savannah, horse, normal
Sprocket, ostrish, jock
Hornsby, rhino, lazy
Tybalt, Tiger, Jock
Sprocket, ostrish, jock
Bitty, hippo, snooty
Patty, cow, peppy
Truffles, pig, peppy
Graham, hamster, smug
Dobie, wolf, cranky


----------



## Bk1234

Sharksheep said:


> Did some TT to try to Judy's friendship up higher and to get Sterling out
> 
> The goal was to get Marshal or some friends' dreamies but I took home Dobie because I was so tired and he was the only one that gave me pause. I used up 43 tickets
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Island Hunt
> 
> 
> 
> Bluebear, cub, peppy
> Rex, lion, lazy
> Buck, horse, jock
> Ellie, elephant, normal
> Octavian, octopus, cranky
> Fushsia, deer, sisterly
> Iggly, penguin, jock
> Pierce, eagle, jock
> Tipper, cow, snooty
> Piper, Bird, peppy
> Carrie, Kangaroo, normal
> Keaton, Eagle, Smug
> Rowan, Tiger, jock
> Cyd, Elephant, Cranky
> Bea, Dog, normal
> Naomi, cow, snooty
> Gloria, duck, snooty
> Paula, beer, sisterly
> Freya, wolf, snooty
> harry, hippo, cranky
> Norma, cow, normal
> Stella, sheep, normal
> Elmer, horse, lazy
> Patty, cow, peppy
> Gwen, penguin, snooty
> Deirdre, deer, sisterly
> Poncho, cub, jock
> Tybalt, Tiger, Jock
> Anabelle, anteater, peppy
> Leopold, lion, Smug
> Kyle, wolf, smug
> Claude, rabbit, lazy
> Antonio, anteater, jock
> Savannah, horse, normal
> Sprocket, ostrish, jock
> Hornsby, rhino, lazy
> Tybalt, Tiger, Jock
> Sprocket, ostrish, jock
> Bitty, hippo, snooty
> Patty, cow, peppy
> Truffles, pig, peppy
> Graham, hamster, smug
> Dobie, wolf, cranky


You found Kyle, so lucky!  I found him, then left him, but now I’m obsessed with him and his flirty self!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

For my second hunt, I’ll just list highlights:

Celia was my first ticket. I REALLY wanted her at first but since I have a deer island idea I’m not going for her.

Just found Diana on my 11th ticket! That’s one more deer down for me, as well as giving me my full personality spread!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

So I was island hopping today after letting Fuchsia move out (I’ll miss you, precious!) As always lately, since I realized I’m not in a rush to get some perfect line up (I don’t even know what that is for me yet), I was looking forward to going to a bunch of islands and finding someone interesting to move in.

Here’s what happened:

Island 1!! - sister fruit island! Curly
Island 2 - Tammy 
Island 3 - sister fruit island. Tipper. She’s really really cute!! But I think I am not ready to be done yet, I still want to keep island hopping 
Island 4 - Merengue
Island 5 - Astrid 
Island 6 - Egbert. I did not expect to like him as much as I did, as i am not usually very into the chicken villagers.
Island 7 - Margie 
Island 8 - TABBBBBBBBBBBYYY!!! I really wanted to go to way more islands, but I can’t leave tabby, who I’ve always wanted on my island. 





To put this in context, cause I know Tabby is not super popular, this was for me the equivalent of finding Raymond after 8 tickets (with about the same odds, given that they are both cats)

Oh gosh, it kind of threw off all my plans, and I am sad to not be doing more island hopping (May even time travel soon to accelerate Freya leaving) but I’m so happy!!! Welcome home Tabby!

Here’s a couple of the other cuties I met:









(Sorry for bad pic quality, is was too lazy to upload to a computer)


----------



## Bk1234

I found Diana, my ultimate dreamie, on my first ticket!!!!!


----------



## JellyBeans

after some stress getting villagers out was looking forward to island hopping,, passed up Sylvana and Dobie because I wanted to keep looking but took in Lolly on my 11th ticket because i just couldn't move on


----------



## Bk1234

JellyBeans said:


> after some stress getting villagers out was looking forward to island hopping,, passed up Sylvana and Dobie because I wanted to keep looking but took in Lolly on my 11th ticket because i just couldn't move on


Lolly is so sweet! I’m sure you’ll like her!


----------



## saucySheep

Today I had a camper. Celebration #1.

it was an actually GOOD camper, Lucy. Celebration #2...

she was adorbs, i fell in love with her.... and she was easy to get to move in... #3 AND 4 right dere...

and finally... she wanted to replace Tybalt........... YES #5 LOL

Don't get me wrong. Tybalt's a great dude. I just kinda hate him. Lol

SO now I will have: 3 pigs (Agnes and Gala being the other two. i LOVE pigs xd) 3 normals (uh-oh. well, i'll prob kick coco soon lmao) and... a singing pig (Lucy has the music hobby). IM SO EXCITED

Yeah just thought I'd share xD


----------



## Sharksheep

Many regrets and also general annoyance of how many time I found another octopus villager.
I took home Dom to give him away later. I hate my luck



Spoiler: Hunts



Zucker, Octopus, Lazy
Caroline, Squirrel, Normal
Knox, Chicken, Cranky
Vladimir, Cub, Cranky
Velma, Goat, Snooty
Biskit, Dog, Lazy
Ed, Horse, Ed
Pango, Anteater, Peppy
Tammi, Monkey, Peppy
Rex, Lion, Lazy
Nate, Bear, Lazy
Pancetti, Pig, Snooty
Agnes, Pig, Sisterly
Marina, Octopus, Normal
Marina, Octopus, Normal
Henry, Frog, Smug
Sly, Alligator, Jock
Dotty, Rabbit, Peppy
Annalisa, Anteater, Normal
Shari, Monkey, Sisterly
Lily, Frog, Normal
Vladimir, Cub, Cranky
Norma, Cow, Normal
Lyman, Koala, Jock
Norma, Cow, Normal
Agent S, Squirrel, Peppy
Rodeo, Bull, Lazy
Coach, Bull, Jock
Wart Jr, Frog, Cranky
Zucker, Octopus, Lazy
Zucker, Octopus, Lazy
Marina, Octopus, Normal
Tia, Elephant, Normal
Gayle, Alligator, Normal
Sally, Squirrel, Normal
Violet, Gorilla, Snooty
Dora, Mouse, Normal
Sylvana, Squirrel, Normal
Merengue, Rhino, Normal
Claude, Bunny, Lazy
Boomer, Penguin, Lazy
Megan, Bear, Normal
Biff, Hippo, Jock
Roald, Penguin, Jock
Louie, Gorilla, Jock
Zucker, Octopus, Lazy
Groucho, Bear, Cranky
Gigi, Frog, Snooty
Anchovy, Bird, Lazy
Marcie, Kangaroo, Normal
Agnes, Pig, Sisterly
Tex, Penguin, Smug
Pompom, Duck, Peppy
Butch, Dog, Cranky
Knox, Chicken, Cranky
Phoebe, Ostrich, Sisterly
Fuchsia, Deer, Sisterly
Cashmere, Sheep, Snooty
Axel, Elephant, Jock
Pecan, Squirrel, Snooty
Croque, Frog, Cranky
Coach, Bull, Jock
Moose, Mouse, Jock
Al, Gorilla, Lazy
Bianca, Tiger, Peppy
Ken, Chicken, Smug
Cally, Squirrel, Normal
Cyrano, Anteater, Cranky
Alfonso, Alligator, Lazy
Kiki, Cat, Normal
Dom, Sheep, Jock


----------



## P. Star

Two days ago, I decided to look for either Poncho or Filbert. After many, many repeats and 253 tickets, I finally found Poncho.



Spoiler




Felicity 
Marina
Cheri
Maple 
Spork
Angus
Sly
Flo
June 
Sydney
Celia 
Deirdre
Keaton 
Wart Jr.
Rex
Marina x2
Hamphrey 
Mathilda
Agnes
Cleo 
Gayle
Coach 
Beau 
Patty
Renée
Genji
Benedict 
Elvis
Pietro
Diana 
Mathilda x2
Fang 
Goose
Freya
Simon
Coach x2
Pompom
Blanche 
Del
Canberra 
Winnie 
Fang x2
Dizzy
Frita
Goldie
Tybalt
Alli
Cashmere
Zell
Boomer
Klaus
Velma
Leopold
Marshal 
Bella
Twiggy
Soleil
Cobb
Carrie 
Leopold x2
Axel
Yuka
Knox
Claude
Piper
Jacob
Opal
Baabara
Annalisa
Julia
Bitty
Rex x2
Maddie
Punchy
Pietro x2
Renée x2
Huck
Simon x2
Julia x2
Boyd
Chow
Jambette
Olive 
Becky 
Harry
Truffles 
Walker
Pecan
Celia x2
Coach x3
Ike 
Cashmere x2
Cobb x2
Nan
Caroline
Leopold x3
Derwin
Sheldon 
Sprocket 
Nan x2
Bam
Vic 
Merengue
Harry x2
Rhonda
Cally
Bangle
Margie 
Rex x3
Mott
Lolly
Blanche x2
Cesar
Ava
Julia x3  
Blaire 
Violet
Winnie x2
Amelia
Roald
Phil
Paolo
Kyle
Shep
Roald x2
Twiggy x2
Chevre
Leonardo
Boyd x2
Snooty
Carrie x2
Pierce
Velma x2
Hornsby
Deena
Nana 
Stu
Stella 
Flip
Bertha
Grizzly
Ruby
Ken
Lionel
Marcel
Graham 
Mint
Paolo x2
Leonardo x2
Pierce x2
Vic x2
Chevre x2
Cesar x2
Lucha 
Derwin x2
Purrl
Mott x2
Clyde
Phil x2
Hamphrey x2
Dora
Sterling
Benjamin
Ozzie
Spike 
Blanche x3
Mott x3
Rex x4
Phoebe
Roald x3
Mint x2
Annalisa x2
Patty x2
Moose 
Poppy
Coach x4
Rodney 
Spike x2
Celia x3
Pompom x2
Flora 
Rudy 
Mint x3
Francine 
Cube
Piper x2
Genji x2
Biff
Lucky
Sparro
Rex x5
Keaton x2
Peanut
Dobie
Murphy
Naomi
Bianca
Becky x2
Boomer x2
Lobo
Axel x2
Frita x2
Deirdre x2
Bones
Nan x3
Eunice
Patty x3
Biff x2
Rocket 
Bam x2
Chadder
Mathilda x3
Phil x3
Avery
Colton
Bettina 
Twiggy x3
Chadder x2
Tucker
Huck x2
Admiral
Rodeo 
Friga
Ed
Annalisa x3
Paula
Rodney x2
Celia x4
Alice
Sylvia 
Midge
Freya x2
Canberra x2
Freya x3
Leonardo x3
Quillson
Gigi 
Zucker 
Hamlet 
Rodney x3
Yuka x2
Kidd
Freckles 
Rex x6
Carrie x3
Limberg
Bruce 
Kitt
Baabara x2
Lionel x2
Timbra
Bianca x2
Poncho


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Looking for one of 80 smug, cranky, sisterly, lazy, and snooty villagers on my list. Hoping to find someone I like within 30 tickets.

...And my search was over in one ticket. I found Judy. My eyes at 5 AM cannot believe this.

ETA: it's been 10 hours and I'm still shook in disbelief. XD


----------



## Sharksheep

My hunt for Marshal continues. I found my other dreamie Pashmina though! I did almost stop at Punchy and Willow.



Spoiler: Island Hunt



Clyde, Horse, Lazy
Celia, Eagle, Normal
Deena, Duck, Normal
Cyrano, Anteater, Cranky
Velma, Goat, Snooty
Octavian, Octopus, Cranky
Barold, Cub, Lazy
Monty, Monkey, Cranky
Soleil, Hamster, Snooty
Puck, Penguin, Lazy
T-bone, Bull, Cranky
Lucy, Pig,
Ketchup, Duck, Peppy
Sydney, Koala,
Vic, Bull, Cranky
Rex, Lion, Lazy
Egbert, Chicken, Lazy
Marina, Octopus, Normal
Biskit, Dog, Lazy
Tom, Cat, Cranky
Gala, Pig, Normal
Paolo, Elephant
Tammi, Monkey
Victoria, Horse, Peppy
Butch, Dog, Cranky
Wade, Penguin, Lazy
Gloria, Duck, Snooty
Paula, Bear, Sisterly
Anabelle, Anteater
Lopez, Deer, Smug
Cousteau, Frog, Jock
Bam, Deer, Jock
Flurry, Hamster, Normal
Ike, Bear, Cranky
Alice, Koala, Normal
Blaire, Squirrel, Snooty
Sylvia, Kangaroo, Sisterly
Caroline, Squirrel, Normal
Cheri, Cub, Peppy
Wolfgang, Wolf, Cranky
Deirdre, Deer, Sisterly
Chief, Wolf, Cranky
Huck, Frog, Smug
Antonio, Anteater, Jock
Lopez, Deer, Smug
Ozzie, Koala, Lazy
Naomi, Cow, Snooty
Sterling, Eagle, Jock
Tex, Penguin, Smug
Baabara, Sheep, Snooty
Keaton, Eagle, Smug
Sheldon, Squirrel, Jock
Boyd, Gorilla, Cranky
Annalisa, Anteater, Normal
Charlise, Bear, Sisterly
Deli, Monkey, Lazy
Punchy, Cat, Lazy
Nibbles, Squirrel, Peppy
Naomi, Cow, Snooty
Bertha, Hippo, Normal
Kitty, Cat, Snooty
Bubbles, Hippo, Peppy
Wade, Penguin, Lazy
Willow, Sheep, Snooty
Hornsby, Rhino, Lazy
Rooney, Kangaroo, Cranky
Lyman, Koala, Jock
Dora, Mouse, Normal
Patty, Cow, Peppy
Yuka, Koala, Snooty
Robin, Bird, Snooty
Kitty, Cat, Snooty
Hugh, Pig, Lazy
Pashmina, Goat, Sisterly


----------



## rawstberry

so, 2 days ago i decided to finally try out the campsite method for the very first time and see if i can get either marshal or raymond this way. and this is the outcome:


Spoiler




kidd, smug.
quillson, smug.
jackques, smug.
chops, smug.
zell, smug.
cranston, lazy.
colton, smug.
mira, sisterly.
sterling, jock.
hazel, sisterly.
frita, sisterly.
ed, smug.
hans, smug.
anchovy, lazy.
kevin, jock.
pashmina, sisterly.
tex, smug.
chadder, smug.
ketchup, peppy.
shep, smug.
sylvana, normal.
truffles, peppy.
raymond, smug (invited). ♥



so yeah, i'm very happy now! ☺


----------



## xara

went island hopping earlier - i’m always searching for my remaining dreamies but i’m not super picky with my searches; i’ll invite whoever i run into that i like aha



Spoiler: only used 7 tickets today :0



1. octavian
2. octavian,,, again
3. angus
4. barold
5. plucky
6. sheldon
7. lily

i decided to invite lily; she’s adorable!


----------



## Ras

I let Fauna go and went island hopping. I didn't have anyone particular in mind, though I vaguely thought I'd take Sherb. Here's what went down:



Spoiler



Leonardo
Klaus
Egbert
Kabuki
Shep
Vic
Alfonso
And:









And so I go from three normals to three snooties. Kind of ridiculous, but she's one of the amiibo-less, so....


----------



## Underneath The Stars

i’m having my best island hopping line-up i’ve ever had and it’s excruciating wtf. i’ve always been having boring hunts so i was never like having problem leaving villagers. but today i came across static, dobie (!!!!), purrl, bianca, blanche & sterling all in less than 20 tickets. which are all pretty good villagers in my eyes. felt bad leaving static but i have his amiibo.

i’m mainly looking for a snooty, but still idk why i can’t decide when i came across 2 that i like 

i don’t have anyone in particular in mind but if i come across ankha, olivia, whitney, tasha, erik, audie or judy... i wouldn’t leave them behind

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

NOW I GOT COCO ARE YOU KIDDING ME
please no more normals it’s the reason i let marina go in the first place


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Frobert left yesterday so I'm looking for a new villager. I have no real villager in mind hoping someone nice pops up.


Currently I have


Spoiler



Audie
Lopez
Ursula
Reneigh
Joey
Tipper
Freya
Pango
June





Spoiler: Results



Maddie ~ I like her, she is very cute but I already have two peppy personalities.

Velma ~ Cute but I have two snootys.

Julian ~ Adorable. He is my new villager.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Ras said:


> I let Fauna go and went island hopping. I didn't have anyone particular in mind, though I vaguely thought I'd take Sherb. Here's what went down:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Leonardo
> Klaus
> Egbert
> Kabuki
> Shep
> Vic
> Alfonso
> And:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so I go from three normals to three snooties. Kind of ridiculous, but she's one of the amiibo-less, so....



not me finding her too





will settle for her now. because she’s amiibo-less too. and i was looking for a snooty anyway. i had to deal with 3 normals for so long.

she’s the 28th ticket so i’m kinda tired & she’s on my above list of who i wouldn’t leave even tho her design still doesn’t sit right with me


----------



## Sharksheep

Judy got adopted out. Was looking for Marshal but picked up Sherb for a friend instead. Used 93 tickets



Spoiler: Island Hunt



Kody, Cub, Jock
Biff, Hippo, Jock
Rhonda, Rhino, Normal
Octavian, Octopus, Cranky
Megan, Bear, Normal
Bitty, Hippo, Snooty
Admiral, Bird, Cranky
Phoebe, Ostrich, Sisterly
Bangle, Tiger, Peppy
Patty, Cow, Peppy
Stu, Bull, Lazy
Celia, Eagle, Normal
Klaus, Bear, Smug
Nate, Bear, Lazy
Genji, Rabbit, Jock
Rory, Lion, Jock
Flurry, Hamster, Normal
Rooney, Kangaroo, Cranky
Agnes, Pig, Sisterly
Zucker, Octopus, Lazy
Wolfgang, Wolf, Cranky
Sprinkle, Penguin, Peppy
Friga, Penguin, Snooty
Megan, Bear, Normal
Bangle, Tiger, Peppy
Cherry, Dog, Sisterly
Monty, Monkey, Cranky
Ike, Bear, Cranky
Drago, Alligator, Lazy
Jay, Bird, Jock
Walker, Dog, Lazy
Roald, Penguin, Jock
Billy, Goat, Jock
Phil, Ostrich, Smug
Deli, Monkey, Lazy
Ava, Chicken, Normal
Sterling, Eagle, Jock
Rolf, Tiger, Cranky
Jitters, Bird, Jock
Vesta, Sheep, Normal
Bangle, Tiger, Peppy
Audie, Wolf, Peppy
Pompom, Duck, Peppy
Paula, Bear, Sisterly
Benedict, Chicken, Lazy
Pecan, Squirrel, Snooty
Patty, Cow, Peppy
Bud, Lion, Jock
Avery, Eagle, Cranky
Peaches, Horse, Normal
Deli, Monkey, Lazy
Mira, Rabbit, Sisterly
Peanut, Squirrel, Peppy
Groucho, Bear, Cranky
Tammi, Monkey, Peppy
Pinky, Bear, Peppy
Tipper, Cow, Snooty
Tex, Penguin, Smug
Boots, Alligator, Jock
Chrissy, Rabbit, Peppy
Shari, Monkey, Sisterly
Bitty, Hippo, Snooty
Anabelle, Anteater, Peppy
Rolf, Tiger, Cranky
Pecan, Squirrel, Snooty
Bruce, Deer, Cranky
Deirdre, Deer, Sisterly
Rolf, Tiger, Cranky
Zucker, Octopus, Lazy
Paula, Bear, Sisterly
Scoot, Duck, Jock
Soleil, Hamster, Snooty
Tucker, Elephant, Lazy
Croque, Frog, Cranky
Frank, Eagle, Cranky
Lucky, Dog, Lazy
T-Bone, Bull, Cranky
Renee, Rhino, Sisterly
Walker, Dog, Lazy
Jacques, Bird, Smug
Shari, Monkey, Sisterly
Bubbles, Hippo, Peppy
Rowan, Tiger, Jock
Aurora, Penguin, Normal
Roald, Penguin, Jock
Canberra, Koala, Sisterly
Winnie, Horse, Peppy
Simon, Monkey, Lazy
Astrid, Kangaroo, Snooty
Tammy, Cub, Sisterly
Cyrano, Anteater, Cranky
Frita, Sheep, Sisterly
Sherb, Goat, Lazy


----------



## skarmoury

(was too lazy to log my adventures jkghf)
I adopted out Stella yesterday & went island hopping. Mainly looked for Shep (bc I do not have the sleeping reaction yet fjhsk), but Lily or Vivian was okay too since they were part of my permanent villager roster. I got Lily after 134 NMTs!
Notable villagers I met along the way were Audie, Dom, Fauna, Tangy, Maple, Merengue, Chrissy, Nan (my old villager!), Molly, Deirdre, and Ketchup.


----------



## Debeers

Our recent villager hunting trip:
Lobo (only reason not invited is he was on our other island)
Canberra
Buck
Rex
Carmen
Monique
Hamlet
Wart Jr.
Midge
Hamlet
Ava
Eugene
Benedict
Quillson
Miranda
Leonardo
Sly
Zell (invited)


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Merengue moved out today. Went island hopping for a smug, sisterly, normal, cranky, snooty, or lazy villager (in that order) on my list of liked villagers. 



Spoiler: Island hopping results




Candi - peppy, mouse
Flurry - normal, hamster *
Claude - lazy, rabbit
Tucker - lazy, elephant *
Bree - snooty, mouse
Camofrog - cranky, frog
Pudge - lazy, cub
Norma - normal, cow
Rex - lazy, lion
Zell - smug, deer
* I like them, but I wanted to island-hop some more.



Welcome to Sakura, Zell!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Lionel left my island which meant a spot of island hopping for me! I didn't take screenshots of the villagers this time as I had a long day and was kind of sleepy, but this was the most islands I have ever hopped, 36! And the one moving in is Gayle! I'm super happy, I've always loved that cute alligator ❤ it does mean I now have four normal villagers now though!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I love island hopping, but my last experience was...not as happy for some reason. I think it was real life seeping in, as i got some bad news the night before. I was really indecisive, and i regret leaving a lot of the villagers i didn't take.

TL;DR On island 51 I found Kiki and invited her. She's very cute, and also one of my best friends, who also plays, loves cats and really wants a normal cat on her island, so someday not too long from now I will let her go to my friend's island. I somewhat regret leaving Miranda, Hamphrey, Baabara, Rudy, Rhonda, and Nan.




Spoiler: the list



1. Miranda - soooooooo cute. I am not ready to be done so leaving her...hope I don’t regret it.
2. Samson - sister fruit 
3. Boris
4. Dotty - oh jeez, guilt trip me! (Dotty is the villager who just moved out)
5. Harry (Oliver) - surprisingly cute
6. Carmen (Choco) - cutie
7. Monty (Sarumonti)
8. Apollo - not a fan
9. Rasher - pretty cute but don’t want a cranky
10. Pierce (Sebastian) - kinda cute. Def better than apollo
11. Astrid
12. Octavian - money rock
13. Bud - husband says he looks like a ‘chill dude’. jocks have really grown on me
14. Hamphrey - the only cranky I was considering considering... not sure what to do - I slept my switch over night on the island just in case but decided not to take him. Hope I don’t regret it
15. Baabara (torowa) - very cute! And a nice sheepy
16. Cyd - so many crankies. he's pretty cute actually
17. Rudy
18. Zucker - scorpion island - zucker, bud, what are you doing hanging out here?
19. Gonzo - continuing the tour of all crankies...he looks like Eugene’s dad. 
20. Claudia
21. Derwin
22. Rhonda !!! - she’s very sweet, and I always planned to have her at some point...but I don’t know why but I might skip for now? 
23. Nan. Super cute little goat. I currently have a super cute goat though...
24. Rod
25. Bam
26. Gonzo
27. Merengue 
28. Annalisa - I really like her, but I do have her amiibo card, so I decided to keep looking
29. Alice! Also have her in amiibo
30. Elvis 
31. Greta - actually do like her quite a bit, if I see her again I might take her
32. Maelle
33. Pietro - bug island
34. Lucy 
35. Eloise
36.  Astrid
37. Whitney
38. Del (Yamato) 
39. Tammi
40. Ketchup - aww she’s so cute. I just don’t really want villagers that are food.
41. Louie (Donkey long looking gorilla)
42. Chow
43. Reneigh
44. Rhonda
45. Roald
46. Savannah
47. Cousteau (Mustache frog)
48. Wade (Kamaboko) - very cute! Adding him to my maybe in the future list.
49. Alfonso - pretty cute and has the play hobby. Do not like his English kuchiguse
50. Plucky - cute chicken and sisterly 
51. Kiki



Also took some pics, if anyone is interested:



Spoiler: some pics


----------



## KittenNoir

I just logged on to my game and Isabelle is like we have a visitor at the campsite and its  Raymond ........
Omg yes I love cats. 

I am going to try to ask him to live on my island. what does his house look like for anyone that has him?


----------



## rianne

My partner got him from a very generous person on-site; his house interior is like an office, which is cute imo lol. 






(Not my photo)


----------



## John Wick

*Every Villager House Exterior*


----------



## KittenNoir

He doesn't want to live on my island


----------



## Nunnafinga

Exterior of Raymond's house........... and Raymond.


----------



## John Wick

Nunnafinga said:


> Exterior of Raymond's house........... and Raymond.


They interact with the playground gym?

Coolies!
I might get one after all! ^_^


----------



## KayDee

KittenNoir said:


> He doesn't want to live on my island


You just keep asking and winning his game and he’ll move in. If he asks to replace someone you like, restart the game immediately


----------



## KittenNoir

KayDee said:


> You just keep asking and winning his game and he’ll move in. If he asks to replace someone you like, restart the game immediately


Thank you I have lost at his game 2 times  If I restart my game will he still appear when I go back on ?


----------



## KayDee

Yes. He’s at the campsite for the whole day until the game resets for the new day at 5am


----------



## KittenNoir

KayDee said:


> Yes. He’s at the campsite for the whole day until the game resets for the new day at 5am


I kept picking the black card and it was always red, now I am picking the red card now its been black.

I think this game hate me


----------



## corlee1289

YOU CAN DO IT!

I lost like 50 times (I had such bad luck choosing the suit and the colour of the cards).

Eventually, the game will take pity on you if you keep losing and will suggest a villager... Only that for me, it was someone I wanted to keep, so I had to keep playing.


----------



## KayDee

KittenNoir said:


> I kept picking the black card and it was always red, now I am picking the red card now its been black.
> 
> I think this game hate me


Yeah the game sucks but you just need to keep at it. There’s also a chance that he might ask to move in without playing a game but it’s pretty rare


----------



## KittenNoir

I won but he wants to kick out Buck


----------



## KayDee

KittenNoir said:


> I won but he wants to kick out Buck


Don’t continue the dialogue and reset right away


----------



## KittenNoir

KayDee said:


> Yeah the game sucks but you just need to keep at it. There’s also a chance that he might ask to move in without playing a game but it’s pretty rare


So do I just save the game ? or turn it off and go ask him again ? cause he wants to kick out buck but that's a big no no haha


----------



## KayDee

Dont save. Just reset the game and then you have to win again. Keep doing it until he picks a villager you want to kick out


----------



## KittenNoir

KayDee said:


> Dont save. Just reset the game and then you have to win again. Keep doing it until he picks a villager you want to kick out


Thank you so much 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020

He picked Buck again


----------



## saucySheep

Bruh nice


----------



## KayDee

KittenNoir said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020
> 
> He picked Buck again


That can happen. Just keep playing until it switches


----------



## Stella-Io

KittenNoir said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020
> 
> He picked Buck again



I read (never tried this myself) that if a villager keeps picking an animal you want to keep, say no. Go to Nook and ask to relocate that villagers house. Keep the moving kit in your pockets (you can return it later I'm pretty sure). Now they apparently don't pick that villager anymore.


----------



## KittenNoir

I have to leave for work in 30 mins and I am trying so hard haha 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020

I give up he is still asking to kick out buck  

it’s fine I guess I just really want Muffy anyway


----------



## _Rainy_

Oh sorry you couldn’t get him in time  they make things so difficult. I’d rather craft for them than play guessing games to get a villager to move in.
He was more forced camper.


----------



## KayDee

KittenNoir said:


> I have to leave for work in 30 mins and I am trying so hard haha
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2020
> 
> I give up he is still asking to kick out buck
> 
> it’s fine I guess I just really want Muffy anyway


That’s too bad. Maybe it autosaved, which is why he isn’t changing his pick.


----------



## Serabee

KayDee said:


> That’s too bad. Maybe it autosaved, which is why he isn’t changing his pick.


Yah, I've read that if they suggest a villager you don't want to move you MUST immediately turn the game off. You can't actually say "no" or the game with auto-save and lock in that as the villager they want to replace (but maybe the "have that villager move" trick someone else posted might work?). I can confirm that, as long as you don't reply and simply reset the game, it CAN work- I had Maple as a camper (the first villager I ever encountered in an AC game, in the GC one, so she's super special to me) and, it took a bit of time, but she eventually asked to replace the villager I was hoping she would.


----------



## KayDee

Serabee said:


> Yah, I've read that if they suggest a villager you don't want to move you MUST immediately turn the game off. You can't actually say "no" or the game with auto-save and lock in that as the villager they want to replace (but maybe the "have that villager move" trick someone else posted might work?). I can confirm that, as long as you don't reply and simply reset the game, it CAN work- I had Maple as a camper (the first villager I ever encountered in an AC game, in the GC one, so she's super special to me) and, it took a bit of time, but she eventually asked to replace the villager I was hoping she would.


Yeah once I see the wrong name I reset the game right away in case the game decides to suddenly autosave at the wrong time


----------



## Nefarious

This was an absolute pain in the tail feathers...

*Top Priorities:*
Cyd or Tiffany
*Will invite if run into:*
Muffy, Katt or Olivia



Spoiler: I'm so stubborn I swear



Tangy
Boyd
Elvis
Astrid
Eunice
Fang
Gayle
Penelope
Freya (Was very very tempting)
Piper
Lucy
Deli
Tad
Paolo
Avery
Flora
Nibbles
Elvis
Broccolo
Fang (This is the third time seeing Fang from hopping, maybe I'll invite him next time)
Tipper
Mott
Becky
Murphy
Bettina
Kody
Pekoe
ELVIS AGAIN (Maybe next year bud, then we can celebrate our birthday together)
Amelia
Lucy
Opal
Vesta (*Remember to vote Vesta for counting sheep*)
Deirdre
Blanche
Bubbles
Marina
Claudia
Purrl
Amelia
Baabara
Hopkins
Twiggy
Patty
Monty
Pancetti
Lopez
Sprinkle
Louie
Flurry
Lobo
Diva
Bam
Greta
Zucker
Sterling
Diva
Zell
Margie
Pancetti
Octavian
Canberra
Mathilda (Was tempting to invite her and stop the pain)
Gayle
Leopold
Chester
Flo
Boris (Last three tickets, was ready to just leave with him)
Maddie
*OLIVIA *(*ON MY LAST TICKET TOO, THIS HAD ME CURSING WITH JOY*)


----------



## visibleghost

throwback to the time i spent 4 hours island hopping with a long list of acceptable villagers and didn't find anyone i liked


----------



## Venn

Sprinkle moved out, so my island is in need of another Peppy.
However, if I run into Aurora first, I will invite her instead.


Spoiler




Bree
Rowan
Yuka
Teddy
Zucker (Previous Resident, Doesn't Remember Me  )
Chow
Bruce
Tammy (Previous Resident (Original 2), Also Doesn't Remember Me)
Rex (Previous Resident, Am I Being Haunted by past Residents now?)
Astrid
Maggie
Slyvia
Fauna (Hard to Say No to Her, but Must Move On)
Rocco
Anicotti
Margie
Big Top
Astrid
Boone
Purrl
Norma
Hornsby
Renee
Tabby
Rolf
Pompom
Graham
June (Almost invited her despite not being Peppy. but I've decided to look out for her for when the right space is available again.
Anchovy
Mac
Zell
Snooty
Greta
Bella
Tybalt
Clay
Cranston









I forgot who I got 38-40 so I'll leave them blank. All I had was for 40 NMT but I was just notified by someone who had Aurora was up for grabs so I'm in talks on adopting Aurora for my island


----------



## Dunquixote

Looking for a villager that I don’t have an amiibo for to start cycling through now that Lily left (a tough decision but she had starter house and flea and need the two spots for Ankha & Marshal or Lolly).

Today’s island hopping finds:

1. Sly
2. Rex
3. Scoot
4. Angus - not looking good. So far, all four villagers were qfrom species whose designs I don’t like.
5. Drago - :|
6. Greta 
7. Apollo
8. Piper - almost said yes since I thought I didn’t have her amiibo remembered that I now have the card, so passed.
9. Knox 
10. Sydney
11. Nate - not a fan of the bears either but I am tempted to invite him since I’ve been starting to think that he actually is kinda cute.
12. Cyd - invited him; don’t care for his or a lot of elephant villagers’ designs but maybe he’ll grow on me.


----------



## nammie

Today was such a bad day lol. I'm not even that picky, just looking for basically anyone cute, preferably in a natural colour.
Specifically I was hoping for Poppy, Shep, Purrl, Katt, Daisy, Joey, Pekoe, etc.

Instead I ran into:


Spoiler: Unfortunate island hopping




vladimir (had him in acnl)
monty
ninja chicken
green unibrow koala
piper?? a white bird with a big head
reneigh
horse with star on horse
some alligator
nerd lion
another damn chicken
green mouse
some aqua or green anteater
creepy panda baby
alice (had her in acnl)
that damn anteater again wtf
rosie (i dont like her unfortunately.. had her in WW though)
blue koala
tipper
nerd lion again




in the end I gave up and bought poppy off nookazon for 5nmt lol. I saw that she had new clothes so tmrw I will see how... weird her house is I guess lol, I adopted henry from someone and his house and wardrobe are still killing me lol

this is prob the worst luck I've ever had island hopping, usually I run into a few cute villagers within 15 tickets, I've never spent this many before! I was also hoping to get an island with waterfalls so I could catch a char since they never spawn on my island, and in 19 runs I saw 0 islands that had waterfalls large enough to have fish on top, though I did get bamboo island 5x so I guess thats not rare anymore?


----------



## John Wick

Just did the campsite thing to get Raymond.

It took two days, and I TT'd two years in game.

I will never do that again.


----------



## rawstberry

few days ago after i saved up on NMTs i finally decided to let chief go and try hunting for marshal.


Spoiler




sly.
sylvia.
flora.
naomi.
elmer.
blanche.
ruby.
mitzi.
beardo.
monty.
derwin.
axel.
diva.
static.
anchovy.
bitty.
poncho.
alfonso.
rasher.
bitty.
rhonda.
alice.
billy.
beau. 
sandy.
robin.
rod.
astrid.
merengue. 
bitty.
coco. 
naomi.
murphy.
ankha. 
ed.
claudia.
becky.
flip.
coach.
t-bone.
simon.
axel.
biskit.
lobo.
peaches.
kody.
yuka.
gladys.
marina. 
merengue. 
al.
pecan.
pierce.
naomi.
gloria.
pompom.
judy (adopted). 



she never was my dreamie but i found her design in person absolutely stunning (screenshots don't do her justice) + she also would go very well with my island theme so i decided to take her in! i might end up not keeping her but i can at least "try her out" and see how i like her while she's on my island. anyways, since i still had few NMTs left i started tting a day at once (to get more nook miles this way) to kick out another villager to continue my hunt. and guess who showed up at my campsite after like 4 in-game days lol.


Spoiler









so yes, that was an unbelievably lucky day and i'm very happy about that! literally killed two birds with one stone.


----------



## rosabelle

Jitters finally gave in and asked to move out I was so ecstatic because I I have been waiting for weeks. I have saved up a hefty amount of NMTs and was determined to find her. I was hoping to find her around the hundreds but to no avail lol. It took 349 tickets and definitely still better than finding her above 500.

Encounter list in the spoiler


Spoiler




Annalisa
Penelope
Samson
Spork
Sheldon
Clay
Daisy
Timbra
Colton
Fauna
Boris
Gigi
Tank
Jacob
Phil
Soleil
Pierce
Hamphrey
Audie
Bluebear
Jacques
Broffina
Jacques
Graham
Kevin
Monty
Becky
Olivia
Dotty
Monty
Tybalt
Leonardo
Norma
Pekoe
Apollo
Lily
Ribbot
Cyd
Drago
Miranda
Drake
Prince
Huck
Flip
Canberra
Kevin
Beau
Alfonso
Jitters
Goldie
Buck
Queenie
Freya
Wart jr.
Carmen
Clyde
Stella
Maddie
Alfonso
Naomi
Phoebe
Mac
Vladimir
Biff
Charlise
Megan
Hippeux
Caroline
Spork
Freya
Octavian
Cyd
Paolo
Sydney
Boyd
Chadder
Roscoe
Bangle
Marcie
Rolf —BREAK—
Zell
Klaus
Kidd
Mott
Vic
Hippeux
Mint
Spike
Bettina
Louie
Stella
Groucho
Sandy
Jambette
Portia
Lyman
Sly
Norma
Elise
Velma
Pate
Eunice
Kevin
Agnes
Peanut
Octavian
Fauna
Octavian
Hippeux
Rhonda —BREAK—
Tammi
Harry
Tiffany
Cherry
Marina
Hamphrey
Midge
Leonardo
Lily
Cherry
Hippeux
Plucky
Rory
Naomi
Ken
Claudia
Norma
Velma
Zucker
Ozzie
Mint
Clyde
Claudia
Kidd
Angus
Miranda
Curt
Sparro
Piper
Bruce
Jacob
Harry
Shari
Camofrog
Kidd
Antonio
Fuchsia
Zucker
Victoria
Stu —BREAK—
Pecan
Savannah
Sally
Tucker
Marina
Sly
Dobie
Midge
Sprocket
Angus
Antonio
Eugene
Alfonso
Colton
Croque
Buck
Bam
Boomer
Simon
Buzz
Julia
Jacob
Naomi
Hamphrey
Robin
Willow
Drago
Dobie
Bones
Tia !!!
Whitney
Walt
Midge
Marina
Freckles
Vladimir
Graham
Velma
Leopold
Carmen
Astrid
Maggie
Antonio
Vladimir
Norma
Flora
Pekoe
Megan
Maple
Snooty
Tank
Pashmina
Sly
Walt
Friga
Tank
Biskit
Hamlet
Blaire
Velma
Blanche
Sandy
Octavian
Rocket
Pecan
Ike
Moose
Portia
Murphy
Peewee
Marina
Roald
Stu
Margie
Boots
Velma
Fuchsia
Rodney
Octavian
Sterling
Bree
Joey
Avery
Pudge
Moose
Shari
Chester
Anicotti
Audie
Tutu
Rudy
Chadder
Bianca
Dora
Cashmere
Spike
Pinky
Spork
Boone
Maddie
Melba
Nate
Becky
Raddle
Ava
Gladys
Joey
Claude
Lobo
Buzz
Peck
Broccolo
Axel
Chrissy
Marcel
Lucky
Knox
Marina
Tybalt
Hugh
Soleil
Sprocket
Billy
Marcie
Sheldon
Big Top
Benedict
Naomi
Beau
Knox
Coach
Beau
Eugene
Caroline
Zucker
Octavian
Iggly
Olaf
Boomer
Peaches
Lobo
Ozzie
Jambette
Rex
Chief
Merry
Fuchsia
Knox
Canberra
Tammy — END OF DAY 1 —
I MISSED SOMEONE IDK
Tad
Dierdre
Patty
Ketchup
Coach
Stella
Wade
Gloria
Stinky
Bones
Teddy
Pecan
Alli
Beau
Graham
Wart Jr.
Sylvia
Rizzo
Fauna
Vic
Broffina
Maggie
Plucky
Shari
Bangle
Peck
Admiral
Winnie
Gruff
Gruff
Tex
Erik
Bangle
Rocket
Graham
T-Bone
Claudia
Bangle
Friga
Knox
Rhonda
Lyman
Tammi
Limberg
Rizzo
Wart Jr.
Sly
JUDY!!!


----------



## niko@kamogawa

rosabelle said:


> Jitters finally gave in and asked to move out I was so ecstatic because I I have been waiting for weeks. I have saved up a hefty amount of NMTs and was determined to find her. I was hoping to find her around the hundreds but to no avail lol. It took 349 tickets and definitely still better than finding her above 500.
> 
> Encounter list in the spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annalisa
> Penelope
> Samson
> Spork
> Sheldon
> Clay
> Daisy
> Timbra
> Colton
> Fauna
> Boris
> Gigi
> Tank
> Jacob
> Phil
> Soleil
> Pierce
> Hamphrey
> Audie
> Bluebear
> Jacques
> Broffina
> Jacques
> Graham
> Kevin
> Monty
> Becky
> Olivia
> Dotty
> Monty
> Tybalt
> Leonardo
> Norma
> Pekoe
> Apollo
> Lily
> Ribbot
> Cyd
> Drago
> Miranda
> Drake
> Prince
> Huck
> Flip
> Canberra
> Kevin
> Beau
> Alfonso
> Jitters
> Goldie
> Buck
> Queenie
> Freya
> Wart jr.
> Carmen
> Clyde
> Stella
> Maddie
> Alfonso
> Naomi
> Phoebe
> Mac
> Vladimir
> Biff
> Charlise
> Megan
> Hippeux
> Caroline
> Spork
> Freya
> Octavian
> Cyd
> Paolo
> Sydney
> Boyd
> Chadder
> Roscoe
> Bangle
> Marcie
> Rolf —BREAK—
> Zell
> Klaus
> Kidd
> Mott
> Vic
> Hippeux
> Mint
> Spike
> Bettina
> Louie
> Stella
> Groucho
> Sandy
> Jambette
> Portia
> Lyman
> Sly
> Norma
> Elise
> Velma
> Pate
> Eunice
> Kevin
> Agnes
> Peanut
> Octavian
> Fauna
> Octavian
> Hippeux
> Rhonda —BREAK—
> Tammi
> Harry
> Tiffany
> Cherry
> Marina
> Hamphrey
> Midge
> Leonardo
> Lily
> Cherry
> Hippeux
> Plucky
> Rory
> Naomi
> Ken
> Claudia
> Norma
> Velma
> Zucker
> Ozzie
> Mint
> Clyde
> Claudia
> Kidd
> Angus
> Miranda
> Curt
> Sparro
> Piper
> Bruce
> Jacob
> Harry
> Shari
> Camofrog
> Kidd
> Antonio
> Fuchsia
> Zucker
> Victoria
> Stu —BREAK—
> Pecan
> Savannah
> Sally
> Tucker
> Marina
> Sly
> Dobie
> Midge
> Sprocket
> Angus
> Antonio
> Eugene
> Alfonso
> Colton
> Croque
> Buck
> Bam
> Boomer
> Simon
> Buzz
> Julia
> Jacob
> Naomi
> Hamphrey
> Robin
> Willow
> Drago
> Dobie
> Bones
> Tia !!!
> Whitney
> Walt
> Midge
> Marina
> Freckles
> Vladimir
> Graham
> Velma
> Leopold
> Carmen
> Astrid
> Maggie
> Antonio
> Vladimir
> Norma
> Flora
> Pekoe
> Megan
> Maple
> Snooty
> Tank
> Pashmina
> Sly
> Walt
> Friga
> Tank
> Biskit
> Hamlet
> Blaire
> Velma
> Blanche
> Sandy
> Octavian
> Rocket
> Pecan
> Ike
> Moose
> Portia
> Murphy
> Peewee
> Marina
> Roald
> Stu
> Margie
> Boots
> Velma
> Fuchsia
> Rodney
> Octavian
> Sterling
> Bree
> Joey
> Avery
> Pudge
> Moose
> Shari
> Chester
> Anicotti
> Audie
> Tutu
> Rudy
> Chadder
> Bianca
> Dora
> Cashmere
> Spike
> Pinky
> Spork
> Boone
> Maddie
> Melba
> Nate
> Becky
> Raddle
> Ava
> Gladys
> Joey
> Claude
> Lobo
> Buzz
> Peck
> Broccolo
> Axel
> Chrissy
> Marcel
> Lucky
> Knox
> Marina
> Tybalt
> Hugh
> Soleil
> Sprocket
> Billy
> Marcie
> Sheldon
> Big Top
> Benedict
> Naomi
> Beau
> Knox
> Coach
> Beau
> Eugene
> Caroline
> Zucker
> Octavian
> Iggly
> Olaf
> Boomer
> Peaches
> Lobo
> Ozzie
> Jambette
> Rex
> Chief
> Merry
> Fuchsia
> Knox
> Canberra
> Tammy — END OF DAY 1 —
> I MISSED SOMEONE IDK
> Tad
> Dierdre
> Patty
> Ketchup
> Coach
> Stella
> Wade
> Gloria
> Stinky
> Bones
> Teddy
> Pecan
> Alli
> Beau
> Graham
> Wart Jr.
> Sylvia
> Rizzo
> Fauna
> Vic
> Broffina
> Maggie
> Plucky
> Shari
> Bangle
> Peck
> Admiral
> Winnie
> Gruff
> Gruff
> Tex
> Erik
> Bangle
> Rocket
> Graham
> T-Bone
> Claudia
> Bangle
> Friga
> Knox
> Rhonda
> Lyman
> Tammi
> Limberg
> Rizzo
> Wart Jr.
> Sly
> JUDY!!!



First of all, congratulations on getting her!  That certainly took a lot of tickets and time but it was well worth the trouble!

Meanwhile, she and Felicity never appeared for me!  I got my Felicity as an Amiibo gift from a friend.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

My S/O is looking for Kid Cat, Raymond, and Phoebe.
I'm looking for Leopold, Deidre, Muffy, Reneigh, Sylvia, Tex, and Keaton.

Result: found Phoebe on ticket no. 39! Welcome aboard to Sakura!



Spoiler: Island hopping results




Anchovy - lazy - bird
Peaches - normal - horse
Rolf - cranky - tiger (one of my S/O's cranky villager; nice design)
Gladys - normal - ostrich (adorable!)
Plucky - sisterly - chicken
Sly - jock - alligator
Boots - jock - alligator
Violet - snooty - gorilla
Mathilda - snooty - kangaroo (so cool, but I already have two snooties XD)
Melba - normal - koala (she's even more adorable in-person!)
Margie - normal - elephant (so cute!)
Leonardo - jock - tiger
Nibbles - peppy - squirrel
Rowan - jock - tiger
Ketchup - peppy - duck (she's even more adorable in-person!)
Snooty - snooty - anteater (her eye design made me go "yikes")
Norma - normal - cow (pretty cute)
Maple - normal - cub (she's even more adorable in-person! It sorta really hurt leaving her and Melba behind. XD RNG powers-that-be are testing my resolve)
Peanut - peppy - squirrel
Octavian - cranky - octopus (my S/O's other cranky villager)
Admiral - cranky - bird (much more interesting design in-person. However, I don't need a third cranky villager)
Renée - sisterly - rhino
Simon - lazy - monkey
Chevre - normal - goat (I really want to like goats, but their faces are so flat to the point where, overall, their designs fall...flat to me)
Hugh - lazy - pig
Angus - cranky - cow
Gayle - normal - alligator
Leonardo - jock - tiger (first repeat villager I've ever run into on while island hopping, yikes)
Lily - normal - frog (cute!)
Ed - smug - horse
Chester - lazy - cub
Snake - jock - rabbit (hey, old friend)
Candi - peppy - mouse (money rock island. I don't like that I had to do a double-take to figure out where her eyes were...)
Flora - peppy - ostrich (so cute!)
Wolfgang - cranky - wolf (nice design! Will definitely consider him when Chief moves out)
Rod - jock - mouse (so many jocks today, lol)
Nan - normal - goat
Blanche - snooty - ostrich (another one of my S/O's villagers. He actually got Blanche for me originally, but he might keep her now as one of his permanent residents. She's gorgeous!)
*Phoebe - sisterly - ostrich (yaaas!) *


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Went island hopping for my husband’s island, which is now essentially my 2nd island. (Cause though he talks about it with me, and wants a say in villagers and what happens on his island, he doesn’t play at all)

it was the most painfully lucky, short island hopping experience ever. Which was so disappointing in a way, because I love island hopping!

1. Soleil - came upon her as I promised my husband no deer or hamsters...I love her so so much, always thought I would like to have her on my island someday and she is even more adorable ‘in person’ rather than in the pictures. Love her eyes. But...I don’t want her on island 2 - Pi Ikea, I want her on my main island. Plus T was not a big fan. So reluctantly let her go, hopefully to find her again someway  
2. Biff! Another favorite, I love this chunky boy! He actually will fit in great with the lineup on Pi Ikea, especially my gradually developing line up there (Stinky, Apple, and Deirdre are definitely on the permanent list) So after two islands of two favorites...welcome Biff!

(Oh and island 2 was a money rock island.... what crazy luck)


----------



## xara

went island hopping for the first time in a while today and it was,, literally my shortest session ever lmao

1. lucy 
2. marina who i invited,, i now have 4 normals,, somebody take this game away from me,,


----------



## Sefyre

I went island hopping to look for a Snooty after Queenie moved away and it took 80+ NMTs, 10+ hours, and one backwards time travel to find her replacement.

Overall, it was a really frustrating experience and it's rather put me off of doing any island hopping again in the near future.

I ran into a glut of Crankies, Peppies, and Normals... But only a few Lazies, Smugs, Sisterlies, and Snooties. The most frustrating thing for me, though, is that I ran into 5 villagers more than once and two of them I ran into 3 times.

For Snooties, I found:

- Baarbara (should have just gone with her)
- Caashmere (no, green really isn't my thing)
- Broffina (hard NO) 2 times
- Naomi (her eyes creeped me out, so no) 3 times
- Julia (love her, but partner has her, so no)
- Queenie (she was the one who left, so no!)
- and Whitney.

I was hoping for either Claudia, Cleo, Mint, Willow, Blanche, Freya, or Portia (or anyone else who was suggested to me in another thread) but since I didn't meet any of them out of my remaining 70+ tickets, I finally invited Whitney who I got on my last ticket.

I guess if I was hardcore looking for someone, then all the time and all those tickets I spent would be "worth it", but as it is...

After all that, I'm just tired and glad to have invited someone in time to replace Queenie.


----------



## AssassinVicz

Managed to island hop today after letting Billy go. (After a camp site fail that I missed lucky on... annoyed) 

I don’t remember who I stumbled upon throughout but, some honourable mentions was running into Lolly once, Marshal twice and seeing my first villager who left flurry again.

I had 111 tickets and started my hunt at 5:30pm.
After 26 tickets, Raymond showed up. He’s been on my want list for a while and I’m super happy that I ran into him. It took about an hour so, not too bad.


----------



## Sefyre

@John Wick & @rosabelle 

Congratulations (and I feel for you both!)!!!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Bulked up on NMTs, asked a question here about time travelling... I needed to fill an empty plot. 

In the end, of course I end up sticking with the fifth villager I encounter. So yeah, I've been overthinking it again, no need for a very long chain of island hopping or even time travelling back tomorrow to keep the plot empty.


----------



## xara

had spike as a camper today and immediately thought of @Hobowire c’:

miss seeing you around the forums, friend!


----------



## ~Stitches~

i saw Julian on my 10th island today, i thought he was pretty cute, but i already have a horse, elmer. i had a hard time leaving him, then i kept getting ugly villagers and started to lose hope, but on my 21st island I found Olive, one of my dreamies, i took her and im so happy to have her


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I decided to be picky yesterday, when island hopping to replace Fauna, and to try (at least until I got tired of it) to find someone from my current short list (it constantly changes, though some villagers, like Agnes, who I will probably soon amiibo to my island, are always on it). The result was that I set a personal record and visited 95 islands. I left behind a lot of great villagers, particularly during a period where real
Life intruded and I had to get mad at Amazon and  therefore possibly passed on a villager I would normally have invited (Bertha)

it all worked out though, because on ticket 95, which happened to be the last of what I had in my pockets at the time and was therefore going to be the last island of the night (but I was going to time travel to the morning before I slept) I found *Maggie*!



She’s one of the normal villagers I’ve wanted to try out, after finding her on an island hopping trip for my husband’s island.

My favorite other encounter was Sylvana. I unexpectedly really liked her. I’ve always been a torn on her design, but she is actually adorable.  she may be added to my future short list.



Spoiler: Picture highlights



























Spoiler: Full list



1. Cesar
2. Alice 
3. Leopold
4. Hamphrey 
5. Ketchup (cute)
6. Rolf
7. Gwen
8. Tammy unexpected 
9. Dobie
10. Jitters (cute)
11. Marina
12. Buck
13. Sly (surprisingly cute)
14. Dobie - gah, again!
15. Dora 
16. Cesar, also again
17. Queenie (cute)
18. Skye
19. Ankha (cute)
20. Bree 
21. Eloise
22. Sylvana she was cuter than I expected! I considered her more seriously than any of the others so far. Her smiling face is especially cute. May regret leaving her but ultimately decided to keep going for someone on my short list. Added her to the long list though for the future!
23. Hugh 
24. Astrid
25. T-Bone
26. Patty
27. Penelope
28. Buck
29. Egbert 
30. Peggy (cute)
31. Agent S
32. Ava
33. Annabelle
34. Samson
35. Jakey 
36. Knox
37. Hopper 
38. Rex! Long time no see, buddy! He’s still pretty cute to me 
39. Leonardo
40. Roald (cute!)
41. Henry
42. Klaus 
43. Naomi
44. Elmer
45. Carrie
46. Rory! He’s on the long list, but I’m in a bad mood right now due to amazon sending us a broken air conditioner and having terrible customer service and not feeling it at the moment. I hope I don’t regret keeping going. 
47. Bertha  also long list! But I don’t know, I guess I am going hardcore today. I think because I let fauna go.
48. Melba (cutie)
49. Bluebear (cute!)
50. Winnie never seen her before, she’s pretty cute!
51. Diana - ew
52. Fang 
53. Bitty (cute)
54. Kitt 
55. Annalisa 
56. Apple (on second island)
57. Drift 
58. Hamphrey 
59. Erik (very cute and felt bad because my husband really likes him)
60. Hugh still cute, but still ambivalent on idea of two lazies 
61. Zucker (also on second island)
62. Curlos, not gonna lie, he is pretty adorable. But two smugs is...a lot. His kuchiguse is ‘baby’ which is...interesting
63. Gayle . Ahhhhh
64. Colton
65. (I think I forgot someone)
66. Boots he’s okay
67. Grizzly  honestly, I love him. But I think another cranky bear might be too much. Plus what if he overshadowed my sweet Ike?
68. Hans
69. Gigi
70. Sterling
71. Nate 
72. Snooty - she’s actually really cool
73. Wart jr. - he’s my birthday twin, and actually pretty cute. So little
74. Murphy
75. Sprocket 
76. Prince 
77. Gruff
78. Nana  may regret not taking her, I’m getting tired.
79. Paolo kind cutie
80. Iggly 
81. Biff - love him but just got him for the other island!
82. Spork 
83. Knox 
84. Gloria (cute)
85. Snooty again!
86. Hazel
87. Sterling again - I have angered the rng gods by passing up so many good villagers
88. Gayle 
89. Hazel
90. Whitney. 
91. Julia.  (Cute)
92. Annalise
93. Vladimir 
94. Rosie
95. Maggie!!!!! A name from my shortlist! Just as I planned to quit for the night and time travel back because I’d gotten tired!


----------



## Heartcore

I reset my island last week and have been trying to be really selective of who I bring into my new island and was really hoping I could find Sherb and Raymond again after resetting...I found both! Sherb was my initial lazy villager since it was much easier to try and find him then. I'm a little sad that his house will always be a starter home but I'm just so happy to have him back. I also have unexpectedly fallen in love with Peanut who I found island hopping while searching for Merry to be my peppy. She's so adorable and I think may be a permanent resident.


----------



## nammie

This was probably the shortest island hopping trip I've done yet! Frita left and I was looking for anyone I listed here

I went only 4x and these are who I ran into:
blue white monkey
white tiger with eyebags (tybalt?)
julia
lopez (invited)


----------



## xara

i had dobie move out yesterday and so ya’ll know what that means . this session was,, definitely longer than the last one aha but it wasn’t too bad!! 

1. roald
2. ozzie
3. muffy,, my friend really wanted me to take her ;w;
4. curly 
5. ava 
6. jacques
7. stinky,, i considered Him but having my friend call him “undie man” was just,, Too Much lmao
8. sandy 
9. sheldon
10. rodney
11. aurora
12. twiggy
13. peewee
14. jeremiah
15. aurora,,, again 
16. tia,, i really thought about taking her but that would leave me with 5 normals which is just,, not sexy
17. poppy...... my “5 normals” argument was suddenly not important


----------



## WaileaNoRei

A couple days ago I went island hopping for my husband’s island, aka my second island because he does not play anymore. I let zucker move, even though it was very sad to do so. He and his cute green freckles will be missed but I am going to _try_ at least to be more open to villagers leaving on this island, so I can experience more villagers...we’ll see how that goes, I am already thinking (oh but except for stinky, and apple, and Dierdre...and...)

Here’s who I saw:

1. Limberg
2. Sheldon - after writing a mean description of him for the villager rank down thread, I now find that I grudgingly kind of like him. Why?? 
3. Soleil   I don’t know why I don’t invite her, she just doesn’t fit in my ‘vision’ for this island. No idea why. I have 2 islands and zero snooties so I really would like to have at least one in the mix.
4. Bella - can never decide if I think she is scaryish cute or just plain scary...today I guess I was on the scary side. 
5. Pudge
6. Francine. Cute! I didn’t expect to like her so much!
7. Astrid 
8. Melba - Very cute but not my favorite of the normal koalas. They are all excellent though, for the record.
9. Antonio - super cute, not sure if he is boring. I turned off the game for a while to think, ultimately decided to pass him up and keep going (already have stinky and biff on island #2) but when I opened the game again I just couldn’t/ didn’t want to leave him for some reason, so welcome to Pi Ikea Antonio! 

what have I done, there is going to be SO. MUCH. MUSCLE. TALK.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Bones moved out today. Went island hopping for my S/O and myself.

My S/O is looking for Kid Cat and Raymond.

I am looking for a sisterly, cranky, lazy villager, or snooty villager (in this order) on my list of liked villagers.

Took a break after 56 tickets and 3 times of running into Angus... it was worth it after finding *Raymond* on ticket #94! Welcome to Sakura!



Spoiler: Island hopping results on October 17, 2020




Diana - snooty deer - it was so hard turning her away. I absolutely love her pastel design. It's too early.
Angus - cranky cow - nope
Eunice - normal sheep - cute but I'm back at having 2 normal villagers again.
Eunice - seriously...? It's like I never left the previous island. I even called you cute.
Patty - peppy cow - kinda cute I guess. I don't know why her brown colour bothers me.
Pudge - lazy cub - there are cuter cubs and lazy villagers.
Midge - normal bird - kinda cute. I did not know that she has hair on the back of her small round head. XD
June - normal cub - she is so adorable! I already heave three cubs living on my island though...
Savannah - normal horse - cute zebra. Nothing to dislike.
Freckles - peppy duck - lives up to her name. I dislike the shape of her hair along her forehead.
Boyd - cranky gorilla - not a fan at all.
Claudia - snooty tiger - not a fan at all. I think it's the shade of pink.
Harry - cranky hippo - I dislike how his facial hair goes all the way to the corners of his mouth...
Patty - two repeats already, this is brutal. Is this what I get for turning away Queen Diana?
Ed - smug hose - clean design. I wonder why the developers made two blue horses.
Wade - lazy penguin - pretty cute.
Kitty - snooty cat - not the catto I was looking for. Pretty design though!
Baabara - snooty sheep - I dislike how her eyes are always shut. Otherwise, her design is nice.
Diva - sisterly frog - her eyes and mouth scare me. XD
Jay - jock bird - quite nice design.
Cesar - cranky gorilla - again, not a fan. His facial features made me chuckle a bit though.
Nibbles - peppy squirrel - not a fan of her shade of turquoise. Her freckles are also a bit too large and in my face.
Anchovy - lazy bird - alright design overall. Not a fan of his haircut.
Drake - lazy bird - not a fan of green still. Eyebrows on fleek, though. XD
Frita - sisterly sheep - the view of her back went slightly too hardcore on the food reference.
Wolfgang - cranky wolf - really like his design. It was hard turning him away.
Skye - normal wolf - very pretty. Too many normals.
Muffy - sisterly sheep - it was hard turning her away.
Sly - jock alligator - what Mystery Island villager? XD
Jeremiah - lazy frog - cute. Someone I would consider for cycling.
Agent S - peppy squirrel - dislike the permanent helmet.
Cyrano - cranky anteater - meh
Rowan - jock tiger - Oh look, it's Tony the Tiger. XD Why is he wearing a polka dot shirt? What a fashion yikes. XD
Peggy - peppy pig - cute
Boris - cranky pig - meh
Plucky - sisterly chicken - her birthday just passed. XD Money rock island!
Benjamin - lazy dog - interesting mime (?) design. Not as cute as Bones though.
Hamphrey - cranky hamster - very cute.
Rooney - cranky kangaroo - interesting design
Becky - snooty chicken - former resident. Glad she's doing well.
Derwin - lazy duck - meh
Rocco - cranky hippo - another green villager...
Annabelle - peppy anteater. Very pretty.
Anicotti - peppy mouse - enough with the green villagers already!
Gruff - cranky goal - sigh
Ava - normal chicken - very pretty!
Iggly - jock penguin - not a fan of his eye shape.
Melba - normal koala - she's absolutely adorable. Running into her gave me some hope to continue searching.
Egbert - lazy chicken - alright. Not sure how I'm starting to feel about the food reference villagers...
Cobb - jock pig - more green... I regret not taking in Wolfgang.
Stella - normal sheep - cute!
Rod - jock mouse - stereotypical jock, nothing special.
Naomi - snooty cow - now those are terrifying eyes...
Hans - smug gorilla - looks nicer in-person.
Sterling - jock chicken - interesting jock. Would definitely cycle in.
Angus - cranky bull - now I'm the one getting cranky... three times, my dude?!
Cashmere - snooty sheep - meh
Tasha - snooty squirrel - sooo pretty, love her tail and facial features. So glad I got a fanmade Amiibo of her.
Walker - lazy dog - husky <3 
Alli - snooty alligator - nope
Olaf - smug anteater - nope 
Winnie - peppy horse - one of more uninspired peppy designs in my eyes. Not a fan of her colours.
Tiffany - snooty rabbit - nice design. 
Muffy - not again
Gayle - normal alligator - cute design but too much going on for me
Static - cranky squirrel - really nice design. 
Clay - lazy hamster - cutie but I still want to keep going
Pango - peppy anteater - former resident. Definitely one of my favourite anteaters! Money rock island. 
Skye - another repeat. Found the Dark Rose Wreath DIY, though!
Sly - another repeat. 
Puddles - peppy frog - something about the colour segmentation of her eyes and mouth unnerves me. 
Tybalt - jock tiger - nothing special.
Teddy - jock bear - if I'm going to keep running into jocks, can I at least run into the cutesy ones? XD
Hopkins - lazy rabbit - kinda cute I guess. Why is he an inflatable?
Timbra - snooty sheep - how have I run into all these sheep villagers? Need to take a look at the probabilities after this search...
Becky - again... Money rock island. 
Truffles - peppy pig - why do you look so angry?
Ken - smug chicken - cool design. The smug voice doesn't match up with his look, though. I think he gives off more cranky vibes appearance-wise.
Boomer - lazy penguin - was tempted to take him just to meme the crap out of him. XD Pretty cute. 
Norma - normal cow - wow, so punny...
Leonardo - jock tiger - not even gonna comment anymore unless I vibe with the villager, lol
Benedict - lazy chicken
Annalisa - normal  anteater - very pretty! Message bottle from Raymond - is this a sign? 
Merengue - normal rhino - former resident. Very cute to look at but I didn't really vibe with her. 
Bud - jock lion
Lopez - smug deer - cool looking villager. Reminds me of Zell. Not looking for another smug. Money rock island. 
Victoria - peppy horse - cute
Avery - cranky eagle - nice markings, someone I would cycle. Not one of my top picks for cranky villagers though. 
Becky - just nope
Mott - jock lion - Money rock island.
Plucky - nope
Ursala - sisterly bear. Much cuter in person. The hair is a bit iffy. 
Soleil - snooty hamster - very cute and beautiful colours. 
*Raymond* - smug cat - found the elusive business cat for my S/O. I can get to my chores now. XD


----------



## Manah

It was my goal to unlock all posters even before the catalguing was patched out, so you'd think I want my less favorite villagers out of the way ASAP. But I still find myself skipping a lot of them to find someone who is more appealing, lol.

Today I invited Tank, who I DO NOT like at all, because I thought he was from the obscenely expensive RV series and there's a negative chance I'l get my hands on all of those. Turns out he wasn't. But at least I'll be done with him now.


----------



## Moonlight.

spent hours upon hours upon hours hunting for some dreamies, didn't find them but don't worry...i ran into naomi at least 15 times


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Did a quick and simple island hopping session in conjunction with the building of my rock garden:


found this dear boi very quickly (sub 10 NMT); now I’m only missing 2 more deer!


----------



## Seelie

Well hi all, I'm here to file an official complaint: Cats Don't Exist. 

I have been to *302 mystery islands*.  I've seen *3* cats total -- Monique at island 49, Punchy at island 99, and Moe at island 108.  I haven't seen a single cat in *194 islands*. 

Friends, I'm ready to die.  I have a full list of cats I'd be willing to take -- Tom, Kabuki, Ankha, Olivia, Mitzi, Rudy, Kid Cat, Raymond, Katt -- but I can't find even the cats that I _don't_ want, which would be minimally less disheartening.

I'm not going to put a full list of the villagers I've run into, but here's a nice chart summing it up by species: 





Please admire how I've run into SIXTEEN hamsters and only THREE cats.  How, of all of the possible species, the single species that I'm looking for is the absolute dead last. 

I really wanted to find my villagers by island hopping, since before I've used a combination of island hopping, amiibos, and Nookazon, but honestly, this is so horrendously unlucky that I don't know if I'm going to.  I have enough miles to buy 20 more tickets, but is it even worth it?  Probably not. 

Some highlights, though: 

Diana at ticket 9
Merengue at tickets 91 and 100
Erik at ticket 92
Stitches at ticket 109
Audie at ticket 127
Fauna at ticket 137
Beau at ticket 164
Apollo at ticket 169
Lily at ticket 181
Roald at ticket 230
Molly at ticket 250
Goldie at ticket 269
Marina literally 5 times at tickets 38, 59, 98, 114, and 171
Some personal favorites I ran into also include Ruby, Deirdre, Daisy, Papi, Shep, Vesta, Nan and Chevre, Bea, and Skye. 

Please send help.


----------



## Moonlight.

Seelie said:


> Well hi all, I'm here to file an official complaint: Cats Don't Exist.
> 
> I have been to *302 mystery islands*. I've seen *3* cats total -- Monique at island 49, Punchy at island 99, and Moe at island 108. I haven't seen a single cat in *194 islands*.
> 
> Friends, I'm ready to die. I have a full list of cats I'd be willing to take -- Tom, Kabuki, Ankha, Olivia, Mitzi, Rudy, Kid Cat, Raymond, Katt -- but I can't find even the cats that I _don't_ want, which would be minimally less disheartening.



i know that feeling, it took me 300+ tickets to find lobo, and after 500+ tickets i never found chrissy, but the amount of duplicates or even characters i ran into 10+ times is ridiculous. I know it's basically random but i must have horrendous luck. that being said, and i know you said you wanted to find them island hopping, i have the amiibo for tom, ankha, olivia, mitzi, rudy, and kid cat so if you're ever interested lemme know lol.


----------



## Seelie

kakyoin said:


> i know that feeling, it took me 300+ tickets to find lobo, and after 500+ tickets i never found chrissy, but the amount of duplicates or even characters i ran into 10+ times is ridiculous. I know it's basically random but i must have horrendous luck. that being said, and i know you said you wanted to find them island hopping, i have the amiibo for tom, ankha, olivia, mitzi, rudy, and kid cat so if you're ever interested lemme know lol.



Oh man 500+ tickets :') If you're still looking for her, I hope she arrives soon!  And yeah, the duplicates just feel the _worst. _

I actually just found Katt, TTed a day, and then found Raymond!  So I'm beyond thrilled, haha.  Turns out complaining online works wonders for RNG's motivation.  I'll have to compile a final chart of all the species I ran into along the way!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Seelie said:


> Oh man 500+ tickets :') If you're still looking for her, I hope she arrives soon!  And yeah, the duplicates just feel the _worst. _
> 
> I actually just found Katt, TTed a day, and then found Raymond!  So I'm beyond thrilled, haha.  Turns out complaining online works wonders for RNG's motivation.  I'll have to compile a final chart of all the species I ran into along the way!


Glad you found your cat! Island hopping can be a pain at times. I’ve had droughts where I can’t find any deer (though not as long as your drought). It’s like a punishment for not taking Lopez early on


----------



## Moonlight.

Seelie said:


> Oh man 500+ tickets :') If you're still looking for her, I hope she arrives soon!  And yeah, the duplicates just feel the _worst. _
> 
> I actually just found Katt, TTed a day, and then found Raymond!  So I'm beyond thrilled, haha.  Turns out complaining online works wonders for RNG's motivation.  I'll have to compile a final chart of all the species I ran into along the way!



That'd be super interesting! Also congrats on your finds!

------

Ran out of tickets while hunting and came across gayle, wish I knew about her sooner, that pink alligator has stolen my heart


----------



## Seelie

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Glad you found your cat! Island hopping can be a pain at times. I’ve had droughts where I can’t find any deer (though not as long as your drought). It’s like a punishment for not taking Lopez early on



Oh man I know what you mean -- mine felt like a punishment for not taking Punchy, who I adore and left behind because I'd already had him on a previous island, had his photo, and currently have Bob as a lazy cat.  Fortunately RNG does rebound in time, lol. 




kakyoin said:


> That'd be super interesting! Also congrats on your finds!
> 
> ------
> 
> Ran out of tickets while hunting and came across gayle, wish I knew about her sooner, that pink alligator has stolen my heart



Oh I love Gayle!  A friend has her as a permanent villager on her island, she is absolutely adorable with her little heart patch. 

Here is the final chart: 





Cats actually rebounded really nicely after I complained, lol!  Found *Merry* at ticket 307 and *Tabby* at ticket 313 and passed them up because I already have Rosie and Tangy for peppy cats.  Then *Katt *arrived at ticket 333, so I grabbed her up immediately, and decided I wasn't about to give up my streak of cats and time traveled a day forward so I could put down another plot and continue.  *Raymond *showed up at ticket 350. 

Some other notable mentions that came between tickets 300 and 350: 

Julian at ticket 306;
Chief at ticket 310; 
Fauna (again) at ticket 312; 
Dom at ticket 314 -- leaving him was the worst, even though he's already on my other island;
Zucker at ticket 340 -- I'm not a big octopus fan, but I know he's got quite the fanbase; and
Beau (again) at ticket 342. 

All said, I don't regret it, and I have enough leftover tickets that I think after at _least _a day or two of recovery time, I'd be willing to pick up villager hunting again for my last four cats.  I did let a day roll over somewhere in the 350 tickets without having a plot filled and got an auto-fill, but I'm pretty happy all around!


----------



## misstayleigh

moved out & gave Erik away this morning, and started island hopping with 150 tickets! I didn't have anyone in mind in particular... I just knew I didn't want another peppy since I have two, and the only normals I'd consider were Kiki or Olive. there were a lot of pink villagers and one surprise at the end...

Boone
Lopez (I like Lopez! But already have Kyle as my smug, so I passed. The irony of this will come up later.)
Bertha
Flora (Love Flora! But I have two peppies right now  )
Gayle (Also love Gayle! But I want my second normal to be Kiki, so…)
Rocket
Pate
Hamlet
Violet
Pinky
Elise (I think? It was a monkey but I didn’t talk to her)
Maple (Here is where my will power was tested)
Paolo
Claudia (Apparently I was getting all pink villagers lol)
Charlise
Joey
Twiggy
Hippeux
Frita
Hornsby
Alice
Zell (Once again, love Zell… but Kyle…)
Ricky
RAYMOND???????????
I couldn’t pass him up. I am not even the biggest Raymond fan, but know that I can give him away in the future to someone who really does love him. So to my island Raymond comes!! I’m shocked it took me less than 25 tickets to find him!


----------



## xara

got to go island hopping today and i’m super happy with who i ended up inviting

*1*. boomer (i definitely thought about inviting him but since i already have 2 lazies + i just got rid of one, i decided against it  ;u; )
*2*. olivia
*3*. octavian
*4*. genji
*5*. leonardo
*6*. kyle
*7*. plucky
*8*. hugh (i really considered him, too, but again,, i don’t need 3 lazies :’c)
*9*. jeremiah
*10*. piper (she was my starter peppy and so seeing her made me feel a bit sentimental  aha)
*11*. croque
*12*. marcel
*13*. pierce
*14*. tipper
*15*. biskit (another lazy that i considered but ultimately ended up not inviting,,,)
*16*. norma
*17*. octavian again
*18*. bam!!! 


Spoiler: my new neighbour <3


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Yesterday was my first time trying to "fish for a villager". Granted I had a long list of villagers I was hoping for one of them to spawn. My first NMT and I got Purrl. So excited. I haven't turned my game on yet today but about to, and she will be there  She was one of my most wanted ones to meet. I think she is super cute.


----------



## Seelie

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Yesterday was my first time trying to "fish for a villager". Granted I had a long list of villagers I was hoping for one of them to spawn. My first NMT and I got Purrl. So excited. I haven't turned my game on yet today but about to, and she will be there  She was one of my most wanted ones to meet. I think she is super cute.



Aww congrats!  I have Purrl and I absolutely love her, I hope you enjoy having her!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I got Dom in my campsite and he was exactly who I was looking for. I like his design because he’s colourful without being creepy like Pietro.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

EmmaFrost said:


> I got Dom in my campsite and he was exactly who I was looking for. I like his design because he’s colourful without being creepy like Pietro.


Totally agree that Peitro is creepy.  He was my campsite villager, and I got rid of him as fast as I could.


----------



## saucySheep

GnarlyGarden said:


> Totally agree that Peitro is creepy.  He was my campsite villager, and I got rid of him as fast as I could.


but.... p i e t r o
if i had pietro as a 1st camper i'd be so happy lol. curlos is amazing too tho, in fact i like curlos better than pietro
i respect ur opinion tho, if u dislike pietro, that's ok bro, i won't judge


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Zell moved out yesterday. Had five extra minutes before work, so I thought, "What the heck," and went to a Mystery Island. Found *Phil *and adopted him. I hope I'll click with him. 

It's a battle between the cubs and ostriches to take over my island now.


----------



## saucySheep

I used I think about 20 nmt's to find my 1st 3 villagers and I got Tia, Cheri and Beau. Took me a long time to find a good lazy because I kept getting weirdos like Zucker (who I found 3 times lol). Anyway I'm quite happy with my selection and glad I got at least 1 very unique villager (Tia.) I would've preferred all of them to be super unique but hey cute is ok too : ) 
excited about Beau. too bad he won't have his normal house tho


----------



## Livia

you’re so lucky that you found them quickly. I’ve spent over 300 tickets looking for my lazy villager and still can’t find the one I want. I found my peppy and normal after 51 and 162 tickets, but still can’t find Cole. I don’t like his real house, so I need to find him now so he will have the starter house.


----------



## Livia

401 islands and I still can't find him. The only lazies I haven't found yet are Biskit, and Cole. This is so annoying. There's 4 lazy rabbits in the game, and I've found the other 3 multiple times. Once I found Doc twice in a row.


----------



## Tiffkaboo

I haven't been island hopping in a while since my island is full, but I passed up Muffy which I instantly regretted. Pretty much all my island hopping hasn't given me anyone I'd actually want to stay on my island.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Went island hopping last friday, but have been feeling unsure of the results. But figured I would share anyway.  I had really bad rng luck! Not that the villagers were bad, but I saw a LOT of repeats

Saw twice: Elvis, Phoebe, Velma, Canberra, Weber, Norma, Roald, Anchovy, Sherb, Claudia

saw 3 times : Al, Agent S

saw 4 times : Julia

I was specifically not looking for a cranky (I don’t think I like the personality enough to have two of them) - hoping to find a snooty or maybe a smug (Graham moves to my second island, which I decided to turn into a hamster island - I know miss him a lot and may have to end up moving him back...)

villagers I considered - Weber, Anchovy, Miranda, Daisy, Lucy, Walker. Coco, Barold, Soleil, Pietro, quillson
Other highlights - Cyd, Rocco, spike, Gladys, Maelle

possible regrets - walker, Daisy, Lucy, Pietro

I ended up finding Bones on island 106, a personal record. He was added to my ever changing short list of villagers I was looking for  after doing a write up for him for the villager rank down I’ve been participating in *here*. Hema very cute! But I had instant doubt for some reason, maybe because I feel like totally to my surprise I might prefer Walker. I previously really disliked walker cause I thought his face design was odd, especially his eyes. Still not sure about the solid blue old times Mickey eyes, but he was so so cute!

Still, we will see how it goes with ones! He may not end up being an all time favorite or living on my island long term, but he is a cutie, he’s my first dog villager, and he is already having fun

Will probably update later with pics, I can’t get to my computer at the moment.

full list below, for anyone interested



Spoiler: The full list



1. Paula (/Rachel) I really like her actually. She looks better in person than in photos.
2. Caroline - cutie
3. Julia - sister fruit
4. Phoebe 
5. Piper - cute - so many birds today
6. Merengue the impaler 
7. Olaf - Money rock island. He’s cuter than expected. 
8. Fang - pass 
9. Frank - one or the more interesting eagles probably. But no
10. Phoebe - sister fruit island
11. Diva - money rock island
12. Octavian
13. Vladimir
14. Velma
15. Murphy 
16. Camofrog
17. Sterling
18. Elvis - I feel like I am getting so many crankies. They are my least favorite personality and I don’t think I can handle two of them...
19. Biff - ily but you already live on Pi Ikea 
20. Gladys - actually really like her, and she is one of the few amiibo cards I have. But I think I am going to keep going for now. I do have her amiibo after all.
21. Canberra
22. Weber - he’s so cute!! He is the first one I feel a twinge about leaving. Hope I don’t regret leaving him. This is often how animals get added to my ‘searching for list’
23. Coco! Love her, but no for today. 3 bunnies and three normals is a lot.
24. Cyd - omg, did he get cuter? Maybe it his rain gear. He sorely tempted me and my ‘only one cranky’ rule. In general the elephants have grown on me.
25. Mathilda
26. Anchovy. Very cute. Looks a lot like Weber
27. Soleil - love (long story)
28. Pierce 
29. Maelle - cute. Considered her
30. Zucker 
31. Al
32. Nan - very cute, like her a lot. 
33. Gigi 
34. Leonardo
35. Peaches
36. Weber
37. Agent S
38. Al
39. Roald - so cute
40. Spike - cutie
41. Deli
42. Melba - cute! But looking for a different normal koala
43. Cobb - scorpion island 
44. Harry
45. Kitt 
46. Marshal
47. Norma - cute
48. Hornsby! cute
49. Sprocket
50. Norma
51. Cyrano - he’s cool!
52. Velma
53. Aurora - I don’t like the winter furniture houses...but she is so so cute.
54. Lopez - I love him. He just moved away from my other island, was so tempted to invite him again.
55. Rocco - such good crankies, why are the rng gods doing this to me?
56. Kody
57. Roald
58. Chèvre 
59. Barold!! He is weirdly weirdly cute and will definitely move to pi ikea someday (I don’t know why, but it will be perfect)
60. Cranston
61. Walker - cuter than I thought he would be, I don’t know what it is! This was actually the hardest decision so far
62. Del
63. Daisy - also very cute. Maybe I do like the dog villagers. 
64. Antonio. Love him, he’s on the other island right now 
65. Sherb
66. Becky
67. Miranda - may regret leaving her
68. Zucker
69. Rasher
70. Buzz
71. Samson
72. Curly
73. Cyrano
74. Jambette
75. Agent S 
76. Julia
77. Maple
78. Elvis 
79. Al
80. Snake
81. Bud
82. Sherb 
83. Quillson - getting tired, so I thought about it.
84. Alli
85. Tank
86. Rooney
87. Julian
88. Julia again
89. Cyrano
90. Canberra. 

Too bad of luck (so many repeats), time traveling backwards and going to bed now.

91. Pietro. I think he’s pretty cute! But at this point I am stubbornly committed to finding someone on my short list
92. Julia. Seriously, no
93. Tad . Oh, he’s cute.
94. Avery.
95. Rowan. He’s okay
96. Boyd 
97. Apollo. Ugh 
98. Lucy! She’s so cute. I really should not get a second lazy pig though. But she is like the flurry of pigs w/o the weird blue details. And I love flurry...
99. Agent S booo
100. Broffina (her name in Japanese is Cassandra, such a better name!) pretty cute. Wish she didn’t have that lipstick
101. Claudia
102. Claudia! Haha, literally back to back.
103. Anchovy
104. Gaston. Cute
105. Celia
106. Bones


----------



## Livia

I finally found Cole after 431 tickets!


----------



## Nefarious

Finally island hopping after months of not doing so, as always Cyd is the big moneyball.

*Jackpot: Cyd
Small Jackpots: Katt, Muffy, Tiffany*

Astrid
Pashmina
Molly (AAAAAAAAA)
Klaus
Mira
Nan
Tex
Ursala
Naomi
Rhonda
Lyman
Rodney (lol)
Peanut
Spike (Oooo)
Tangy
Claudia
Boomer
Melba
Rosco (Awww)
Spike (again ooo)
Alice
Maelle
Huck
Amelia
Clyde
Becky
Doc
Coach
Octavian
Skye (cute, but gotta resist)
Rolf (Ooo)
Rocco
Tipper
Anabelle
Ken (So tempting)
Gruff
*Dom (You aren’t the new boy I was looking for but ok, meme sheep it is)*
Time to find out what all the hoopla is about with this buff sheep man.


----------



## visibleghost

the biggest reason i'm not letting anybody move atm is because i don't want to go through the hassle of finding someone equally as good of a wanted personality on a mystery island. adopting villagers is fine but it's also an annoying process imo ahhhhh


----------



## Mr_Persona

I think this thread should be pinned


----------



## eseamir

I basically rushed through the beginning of the game because I was so anxious to get started so I basically invited the first three villagers I ran across (low key regret that now but it is what it is), I just recently had my first villager move out and decided that I wanted to go island hopping to find their replacement! it took me about 22 tickets to find beau, who was on my list of dreamies and I couldn't be happier!! not I've just got to kick the rest of my unwanted villagers so I can get the rest of the ones I want (that makes me feel so mean haha)


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I finally graduated to island hopping! In the end, I got all my dream villagers from buying their Amiibo cards and doing player trades here in this forum. I spent over 500 tickets. For me, it's not worth the time and energy unless if you're open to inviting anyone.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

honestly from the top, I feel like one lucky duck. I had over 50 nmt ready to go find a few villagers before I decided to go to an ostrich town. I was mostly wanting a valuable villager to sell eventually, so I went hopping.

Day 1
1. Elvis
2. MERENGUE! so now she is on my island, I was super hyped bc my best acnh friend wants her soo bad and now I’m prepping merengue for her!
yep luck I think

Another day- this time I went looking for any ostrich villager that I was missing, Queenie, Flora, Sprocket or Sandy. I had 110 nmts ready.
1. Tasha
2. SANDY! ok second time is the charm XD

So yeah, I have spent 4 tickets on villager hunting and have gotten a half success rate! Also, the other villagers were cool no joke but I didn’t really want them haha.

I feel sooo lucky I still can’t believe it!


----------



## Korichi

I went island hopping a total of 99 times today looking for Raymond, but with no luck... but I did find three other cats (Kitty, Felicity, and Rosie)! And I also found some highlights: 

Sherb (twice) 
Dom
Judy
Whitney 
Chief
Kidd
Bruce 
Merengue 
Lily 
Cherry
Bluebear
Genji 
Zucker
Pecan
Rosie


----------



## saucySheep

idk if this is the place to post it, but today i got Ed as my very first camper!! i was hoping for someone else (ahem.... Curlos) but I actually like Ed, I also have him in New Leaf too <3 anyway I'm excited to have him and glad I didn't get someone super ugly


----------



## Tutle

I found Agnes today with 5 NMT. Pretty happy as i've been wanting her for a while! Goth cat lady is now a member of Lolly Land!!! Woot woot!!! ❤❤


----------



## Bk1234

Korichi said:


> I went island hopping a total of 99 times today looking for Raymond, but with no luck... but I did find three other cats (Kitty, Felicity, and Rosie)! And I also found some highlights:
> 
> Sherb (twice)
> Dom
> Judy
> Whitney
> Chief
> Kidd
> Bruce
> Merengue
> Lily
> Cherry
> Bluebear
> Genji
> Zucker
> Pecan
> Rosie


Good luck on your search!  It will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Korichi

Bk1234 said:


> Good luck on your search!  It will all be worth it in the end.



Thank you so much!!! ;7;


----------



## xara

got to go island hopping today and despite how tired i am, i had fun and am super happy with my soon-to-be new neighbour! 

*1.* hornsby
*2.* tybalt
*3.* apple
*4.* amelia
*5.* patty
*6.* chief
*7.* henry ;/
*8.* ribbot
*9.* sally
*10.* marcel
*11.* flo
*12.* raddle i considered inviting him but ultimately decided to pass ;^;
*13.* june i considered her, too, as she’s honestly _adorable_ but i don’t need another normal villager rn ;/
*14.* ruby a pretty gal,,
*15.* agent s
*16.* whitney!! <3


Spoiler: my new neighbour🧡


----------



## Khaelis

Gwen officially moved out yesterday, and I decided to use up some NMTs I bought from another user to potentially find a villager I wanted to invite to my island for a while... and I finally stumbled upon Moe. Used about 40 tickets.

I actually came across Lobo four times, and I _really_ wanted to invite him, but... I already have two Cranky villagers and I don't really want three of the same personality.


----------



## shiniki

When I was starting my secondary island, I resolved not to have any repeats. On my very first Mystery Tour I found Audie, who I already have in my primary island. Well, now I have two Audies. She's my favorite of the new villagers.


----------



## Tutle

I went NMT hunting and here's my result. It was luckily very short and I found who I was looking for!!! ^_^

1. Anabelle (anteater)
2. PUDGE (Lazy cub)

I am SO happy to add this cutie pie cub to my island! I love his cute design and his house looks cute! Really glad I found him in 2 NMT. ❤❤❤


----------



## sunnibunniva

first time island hopping for villagers!

shep
ketchup - love her but I don't want 2 peppy or 2 ducks
qwen
goldie - adorable, but I already have 2 permanent normals
CHIEF - INVITED!

I'm trying to theme each area of my island in a way that really suits the villagers in them (rather than a super personalized but tiny yard) and his house is perfect for the more urban area I'm planning!


----------



## mohn

I'm not one to grind for dreamies, but every time someone moves out I like to island hop a little to see who I can get. 

So, Zucker moved out recently and I was in the market for a new lazy or a smug, since I was still missing one after Shep had moved out. Though to be fair, I'm not the biggest fair of the dialogue lazies have in NH, since they can not shut up about bugs, it seems, lol

Anyway, I did like 15 islands yesterday. I almost took Beau, who was my on my first island, but I wanted to do some more hopping, so I moved on. I also passed on Gayle, who's _adorable _but I already have... three normals, I think. And I saw Zucker. Again. 

Today I booted up the game to do a few more islands, and who do I get on my first one? Raymond, lmao. As I've said, I don't really have "dreamies", but even I have to admit he has a very nice design, and I do like the cat villagers, so I took him home.

I feel like I've found a shiny Pokemon.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Agnes moved out, so I went island hopping for some winter-themed villagers -- Bianca, Erik, Filbert, Flo, Sherb, Skye, Tasha, and Walker -- or Kid Cat (my S/O's last dream villager). He joked about me finding Kid Cat with my RNG luck, as opposed to someone _I_ was looking for, and to top off the meme, I found Kid Cat on ticket no. 69. 



Spoiler: Island hopping results on November 27, 2020




Clyde - lazy horse
Cally - normal squirrel
Sandy - normal ostrich
Mott - jock lion
Boomer - lazy penguin - so cute! Doesn't scream "winter" to me, even though he's a penguin
Money rock island - Patty - peppy cow
Deena - normal duck
Lobo - cranky wolf - how many cranky wolves are there? XD
Drago - lazy alligator
Robin - snooty bird
Flip - jock monkey
Ribbot - jock frog
Freya - snooty wolf
Ketchup - peppy duck
Maple - normal cub - she is so cute ahhhh. I don't need a third normal though!
Chow - cranky bear
Stella - normal sheep
Bill - jock duck
Rooney - cranky kangaroo
Broccolo - lazy mouse
Friga - snooty penguin
Pierce - jock eagle
Penelope - peppy mouse
Greta - snooty mouse
Naomi - snooty cow
Claudia - snooty tiger
Zucker - lazy octopus
Timbra - snooty sheep
Harry - cranky rhino
Antonio - jock anteater
Shari - uchi monkey
Becky - snooty chicken
Dora - normal mouse
Reneigh - uchi horse
Sly - jock alligator
Olive - normal cub
Hugh - lazy pig
Hans - smug gorilla - Tarantula island!
Keaton - smug eagle
Buzz - cranky eagle
Renee - uchi rhino
Rowan - jock tiger
Alice - normal koala
Bluebear - peppy cub - such a cutie! :3
Goldie - normal dog - my favourite <3
Pashmina - uchi goat
Eloise - snooty elephant
Drago - lazy alligator
Samson - jock mouse
Louie - jock gorilla
Teddy - jock bear
Buck - jock horse
Molly - normal duck - she's so cute! T_T
Opal - snooty elephant
Tutu - normal bear - she's a polar bear, but I don't like her eye shape
Sly - jock alligator - please stop showing up...
Alfonso - lazy alligator
Rex - lazy lion
Truffles - peppy pig - Money rock island
Curly - jock pig
Kidd - smug goat - not the goat I'm looking for
Nate - lazy bear
Stitches - lazy cub - so cute! But already living on my S/O's island
Murphy - cranky cub - cute!
Joey - lazy duck - back at it again after taunting me at the campsite for 45 minutes (I gave up trying to invite him from there)
Gwen - snooty penguin
Pecan - snooty squirrel - she's very elegant; I wish she had just a tad less eyeshadow
Marina - normal octopus
Kid Cat - jock cat


----------



## Romaki

New island, new chances. Already wasted 50 NMT, but I did get Diana so it was worth it!

Just bought 100 more. I have one more plot to fill but I'm currently rebuilding so working my way towards the present for the next month as I have nothing else to do. x3

My targets are: Raymond, Genji, Fang, Coco, Biskit, Bunnie, Cherry. Those are my perm plans for now.



Spoiler: Day 1



1. Biff
2. Rory
3. Maple

Aw, I just can't resist taking Maple for the time being.


----------



## Rika092

In searching for one of my dreamies (marshal, maple, katt, grizzly, lily, Gabi, bill) I ended up spending over 60 NMTs over the span of three days. Passed on Diana (whom I had in NL and is still in my NLvillage now)  merengue (same situation as Diana)  and melba (I have 3 normals on my island now and cannot take more), running into Jacob the lazy bird four times(!!!) and end up settling for Fang since I like his house... I always had somewhat good luck prior to this experience, so I’m a bit terrified to go island hopping now since this time it took so long.

Perhaps my luck on island hopping is so bad that the next day after, Judy decided to shower my campsite with her majestic presence. Had to kick out zucker for her, but I’m excited to see her strolling around my town c:


----------



## just-kidding

Island opping isn't really my thing honestly


----------



## absol

I went island hopping

Apollo
Phoebe
Anabelle
Patty
Sherb
Rolf
Gruff
Tasha
Lyman
Gwen
Hans
Tank
Annalisa
Avery I'm so sorry you're so cool but I can't take you, if I see you again that's a sign and I will ok
Hippeux 
Chrissy
Anabelle 
Tia OMG SHES SO CUTE AHHHH
Sly
Cranston i have no idea who you are but I like your design
Fuchsia
Rooney
Elise
Hooper
Marina
Crackle
Keaton
Leopold
Miranda
Tammi
Queenie
Savannah
Jacques
Paula
Broffina
Cranston 
Angus
Pudge
Tipper
Chadder
Francine
Muffy
Big Top
Melba
Spike
Eunice
Annalise
Freya
Truffles
Prince
Moose
Bea
Kabuki
Harry
Pashmina
Blanche
Pewee
Victoria
Fang
Frita
Erik
Tank
Pango
Ozzie
Soleil
Freya
Yuka
Nibbles
Claude
Apollo
Antonio
Bud 
Kidd
Gloria
Tank
Ozzie
Maddie
Baabara
Stu
Broffina
Drake
Margie
Cheri
Bam
Prince
Genji
Rex
Marina 
Nan
Goose
Genji AGAIN
Zell
Sparro cool looking bird
Greta
Carrie 
Pompon
Stitches
Becky
Naomi
Bianca
Iggy
Hazel
Dobie
Camofrog
Benedict
Phil
Apple
Marcie
Celia
Flip
Merry
Ken
Ellie
Yuka
Savannah
Pango
Groucho
Moose
Cesar
Tia
Tasha
Carrie
*Sprocket*

.... he isn't who I was looking for but I was exhausted and his glowy eyes looked cool in the dark


----------



## saucySheep

this was a few weeks ago but i went island hopping and found flo 4th ticket and im still happy about it
i was looking for her
favorite new sisterly idfihaf3ef3ts


----------



## absol

another day of island hopping
just gonna use a max of 46 tickets this time, if I don't find anyone I'll let someone random move in ^^'

Broffina
Boots
Antonio
Tad
Nan
Vic
Rizzo
Rodeo
Violet
Pecan
Hopper
Tank
Rodeo
Gonzo
Alfonso
Fuchsia
Sprinkle
Teddy
Tybalt
Snake
Pashmina
Nan
Elise
Gwen
Pinky
Greta
T-Bone
Hornsby
Queenie
Olaf
Goldie
Fang
Boyd
Murphy
Bubbles
Punchy 
Flip
Kidd
Tasha
Bluebear
Bonbon
Boris
Skye
Huck
T-Bone

so my random move in is ... Octavian
great I guess tting him out is my next goal


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Pango left so I am starting my search.  I am unsure who I am looking for, but I am open to most villagers.


Currently I have 
Audie, Judy,Winnie,Savannah, Kidd,Ozzie,Sprinkle,Deirdre, and Dobie

Starting with Lobo. He would have joined my Island if I didn't get Dobie a week ago.
Al - No
Alli- She is so cute. Almost took her but I want to see  who else I find. 
Purrl - not a huge cat fan. Pass 
Eunice - Haven't had a sheep yet, she is super cute. Passing for now but maybe a future villager. 
Blanche - New villager. Judy is soon on her way out and I love having a snooty. She is very cute and I just lost Sandy when Dobie moved in so this is a great time for another ostrich.


----------



## ranch

burned through 50 NMT today trying to find axel for an open plot, alas no luck...I'll be TTing back to 5:30am before I sleep so that I can keep the plot open because I do NOT want to have to deal with random move-ins lol, took over a month to get that dang plot open!! annoyingly I did get a fair amount of cute villagers when island hopping but I really do just have my heart set on getting axel back


----------



## Romaki

Another day, another cycle. This time it'll be Raymond, Genji, Fang, Coco, Biskit, Bunnie, Cherry or no one.



Spoiler: Day 2




Octavian
Peanut
Harry
Rex
Celia
Gonzo
Limberg
Soleil
Lionel
Sparro
Tammy
Plucky
Marina
Axel
Pashima
Molly
Margie
Penepole
Blanche
Goose
Rod
Zell
Jacques
Frobert
Victoria
Bertha
Puddles
Boris
Anabelle
Carrie
Hamphrey
Graham
Tipper
Frita
Dobie
Clay
Hans
Paula
Stella
Alfonso
Rolf
Bitty
Lobo
Melba
Tank
Naomi
Kidd
Octavian
Carrie
Chadder




Update: 50 down, 100 to go


----------



## Romaki

I accidentally refreshed the page while editing yesterday and took that as a sign to just hop and watch TV, but I got Coco at like ticket 70.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I decided this morning I’m just going to go to different islands in search of the elusive Ankha and the second island I go to has JULIAN

He’s wonderful but not one of my dreamiest and....man I always find the wanted villagers and not my dreamiest


----------



## maria110

That's happened to me a few times too.  I was looking for Raymond but found lots of other great villagers like Sherb and Judy.  I invited Judy because I figured I could trade her for some NMT to use toward Raymond but then I ended up really liking her.  Ditto for Sherb.

I agree with you about Ankha. I have her on my gothic island and adore her.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I gave him up.  I’m a lil sad but I have to remember my goals


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Funny thing is that Julian is one of the few popular villagers that I have NOT run into! I’ve run into Ankha, Marshal, Raymond (twice!), Sherb (on multiple occasions) and I’m pretty sure that Judy wants to infiltrate my island with how often she pops up...


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Funny thing is that Julian is one of the few popular villagers that I have NOT run into! I’ve run into Ankha, Marshal, Raymond (twice!), Sherb (on multiple occasions) and I’m pretty sure that Judy wants to infiltrate my island with how often she pops up...


the more elusive ankha gets the more I want her


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Relatable. The last couple of times I've been island hopping, I've run into my S/O's desired permanent villagers (and taken them in). 20% of my island is occupied by them.


----------



## princelio

did a short bit of island hopping this morning. i only bought ten tickets at first bc i don't like to waste em (not that i spend my miles on anything else lol...and the extra nmt make for nice tips when selling turnips)

anyway!

claudia (this was hard to pass up bc she's really cute, i love her colors so much)
drago (he's so excellent! but i had him for a long time on acnl)
velma (kind of neat but i have two goats AND kidd was in my campsite today)
dora (cute but not what i was looking for! not that i...knew what i was looking for)
marcie (kind of cute but her lipstick weirds me out?)
tucker (oh he's cool...but he's not The One)
bea (adorable but,)
chevre (why the GOATS, acnh)
pancetti (i do not enjoy her)
and my last ticket nabbed me cyd!! very happy, crankies are my fave and he's very neat and i couldn't get an amiibo for him. i love that he showed up on the 10th ticket, i call that a success!

i missed island hopping...whenever judy asks to leave i'll be going again!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

While I am stuck in campsite grind h*** trying to get this camper to replace someone I can bear to let go without a photo I thought i’d update on my island hopping adventures on my new island over the past month.

starting info - I got Flip and Reneigh as my starters, which I saw as very lucky because I am basing it on Pippi Longstocking, and she lives with a horse and a monkey. Anyway, I was neutral on both of them but now already love them.

Island hopping for villager #3:
1. Merry - I had literally said to my husband I would not take the first one I saw, because no rush, and a random would be fine even. But haha, I love merry so much, she is darling cute and I was so excited.

Island hopping for villager # 4:

was not even really keeping track but
1. Tucker
2. Midge
1-2 more maybe? I forget
4. Clay - I waffled, because even though he is cute and I love him, my husband has him. But ultimately invited him.

island hopping for #5
1. Bettina
2. Gladys - my favorite ostrich. A little sad that she won’t have her real house, but it’s okay, I invited her anyway!

so so far, feeling like I am having terrific luck! But who will my first camper be:

it was O’Hare! Not theme wise one of my top pics, but a super cute smug, who I actually find adorable (omg you should see him in his snow hat) so I think pretty lucky!

now down to serious business a setting up plots - aka, how I spent my staycation during thanksgiving week. I bought 150 nmt from the wonderful @LittleMissPanda just to be prepared!

and well...



Spoiler: Villager #7




Rocco - love him very tempted, it hate stopping on the first island and also not sure what/ how a cranky will fit on my new island theme
Anchovy - cute hair
Freya - oh hello old friend. I’m biased but I think you are one of the better wolves. But no repeats/ you are not a favorite (sorry) 
Patty 
Pecan - cuter than I remembered. Wish she had a little less of a ‘mature’ look
Knox ugh - but sister fruit island, for the first time with this island! And it’s cherries, yay!
Buck 
Peck - kinda cute
Marina
Anicotti - she’s pretty cute - may regret leaving her.
Walt
Mac - hooray! He’s someone I have been looking for! So cute and grumpy (in a good way) he’s been on my short list for awhile, what luck!​






Spoiler: Villager #8



1. Astrid
2. Sly
3. Phoebe
4. Spike - I wish he was a jock. It would be so cute to have a cute jock voice come out of him instead of the low cranky voice
5. Muffy! She’s so cute! I can’t say no to her 





Spoiler: Villager #9




Angus
Stu
Marina
Broffina - I don’t know why but I seriously considered her. Her house interior doesn’t suit her at all, and I don’t like her having lipstick on her beak but she is weirdly cute, and a snooty even.
Norma
Peewee
Simon






Spoiler: Villager #10



1. Bitty - very cute and if this wasn’t the first island I would consider her
2. Lucha 
3. Carrie
4. Celia
5. Yuka
6. Deli
7. Coach
8. Poncho - he’s so cute I kind of wanted to invite him.
9. Wendy - omg, I love her. But I really wanted to find a snooty. Or maybe a cranky. She’s very very cute. Who cares about types, I invited her!!



that went much quicker than expected! Less than 50 tickets for 10 villagers I love!

so I ended up with:
1. Reneigh
2. Flip
3. Merry
4. Clay
5. Gladys
6. O’Hare
7. Mac
8. Muffy
9. Simon 
10. Wendy

And honestly, I love this lineup and feel like I really lucked out.

and so when I heard I had a camper today I literally thought, well I hope it isn’t someone too good, because I need to get photos and I am not done with these villagers yet.

and it is Judy - although I know she is both overhyped/ mega popular, and deeply polarizing, I have been hoping to come across her someday. I think she is really cute! And I love her house interior.

now I have to figure out who to let go (for now at least, as I am collecting amiibo cards at the moment).

I think I have an idea, but I don’t know whether to call this good luck (she is my 4th camper) or terrible luck (saying goodbye to someone too early)

so anyway, that’s the update from Villekulla!


----------



## Romaki

Last time I wasted 150 tickets, now I get a dreamie with my 5th ticket.


----------



## jiny

i went island hopping for my 10th villager tonight! it took a bit longer than i anticipated but here is who i got on my island trips:
1. yuka
2. hugh
3. timbra
4. butch (one of my fav crankies, but not who i was looking for)
5. tybalt
6. cranston
7. rocco
8. tasha (thought it was blaire at first glance, considered taking her in)
9. coach
10. puddles (super cute!!! def wanted to take her, but decided not to)
11. jay
12. snake
13. octavian
14. knox
15. gwen
16. kevin
17. cesar
18. dom (ik hes popular but he just doesnt appeal to me haha)
19. ketchup (considered taking her, but nah)
20. anabelle
21. apple
22. tammi
23. admiral
24. julian (wanted to take him but ehhh)
25. curlos
26. alli
27. billy
28. PUDGE!! (hes been a dreamie for a looongg time, since NL, and now i finally have him^^)

im just glad it didnt take more than 30 nmt to find a villager i actually liked


----------



## Romaki

Hopping again. Decided to replace Bunnie with Audie, though no peppy villager is really _it_ for me. Other targetes are Raymond, Genji, Fang and Cherry. I just realized that I already have half of my permie dreamies which is nice. But it also makes island hopping more of a gamble. 







89 tickets later...  I almost left the island without inviting him in, that'd be tragic.


----------



## jiny

i decided to go island hopping again and the first island i go on, BEAU is here but i told myself i wouldnt take him because hes been on almost every single one of my towns in NL, and on my last island before i reset but now that i see him i dont know if i want to take him or leave him ;; my mind was set on a peppy villager or zucker ;; i dont think i will be taking him tbh, i want something new and i want my island to have villagers ive never had before or havent had in a long time BUT I FEEL SO BAD


----------



## Lavochain

Just found Apple whilst island hopping, I had never considered her before but she is so adorable in person! Looking forward to getting to know her in a few days. I managed to get Raymond from my campsite yesterday and he is cute, but his interior is so boring.


----------



## Plainbluetees

This was a while ago, but when I went island hopping for Static, he was on the second island I went to. AND IT WAS A MONEY ROCK ISLAND! I think I cried xD


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Still very unsure if I am happy about my decision on island hopping this time - went island hopping Saturday and ended up inviting Deena. I’ve never had a Duck villager and have been wanting one.



Spoiler: The full list



1. Greta - I have no idea who I am hoping to find, so I considered inviting her. She’s weird but I might kind of like her.
2. Knox - ugh
3. Sandy
4. Lobo
5. Sly
6. Drake - seriously considered him because I have never had a duck villager and they are cute. Also, somehow he has like one of my favorite houses.
7. Rory - another one I considered. He’s kind of weird cute, but I like his theme and the lions all look pretty cuddly. I may regret leaving him behind.
8. Octavian
9. Pekoe - surprisingly cute
10. Pecan
11. Grizzly - I love him, but I already have (and love) Ike. 
12. Leonardo
13. Yuka
14. Phoebe
15. Knox, ugh, again!
16. Pinky - pretty cute I might already regret not giving her a chance...and also for missing out on her house.
17. Tad
18. O’Hare - sad  cause I just let him go from my second island. But I am going to get him back on there someday!
19. Mathilda
20. Rooney
21. Deena - she weird and cute! I’m going a invite her. But also her interior is boring and I am going to ruin it.



I think I probably should have invited Pinky, but was not in the mood to have a third peppy in the moment. For some reason I feel like pinky looks like she should be a normal so I find her peppy jarring.

Hoping I will grow to love Deena, despite my present misgivings! I know there is no need for the decision to be a big deal and am trying tobe more relaxed about it, but it makes me anxious when I feel instant regrets.


----------



## Tutle

After 38 tickets, I got a villager that iv'e been wanting for a while. I thought Stella was just too cute to pass up on because of her closed eyes and smile! I love sheeps as well and i'm very happy I decided to recruit her to my island! So far she's been so friendly and thoughtful by watering my flowers! ❤❤


----------



## WaileaNoRei

WaileaNoRei said:


> Still very unsure if I am happy about my decision on island hopping this time - went island hopping Saturday and ended up inviting Deena. I’ve never had a Duck villager and have been wanting one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The full list
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Greta - I have no idea who I am hoping to find, so I considered inviting her. She’s weird but I might kind of like her.
> 2. Knox - ugh
> 3. Sandy
> 4. Lobo
> 5. Sly
> 6. Drake - seriously considered him because I have never had a duck villager and they are cute. Also, somehow he has like one of my favorite houses.
> 7. Rory - another one I considered. He’s kind of weird cute, but I like his theme and the lions all look pretty cuddly. I may regret leaving him behind.
> 8. Octavian
> 9. Pekoe - surprisingly cute
> 10. Pecan
> 11. Grizzly - I love him, but I already have (and love) Ike.
> 12. Leonardo
> 13. Yuka
> 14. Phoebe
> 15. Knox, ugh, again!
> 16. Pinky - pretty cute I might already regret not giving her a chance...and also for missing out on her house.
> 17. Tad
> 18. O’Hare - sad  cause I just let him go from my second island. But I am going to get him back on there someday!
> 19. Mathilda
> 20. Rooney
> 21. Deena - she weird and cute! I’m going a invite her. But also her interior is boring and I am going to ruin it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I probably should have invited Pinky, but was not in the mood to have a third peppy in the moment. For some reason I feel like pinky looks like she should be a normal so I find her peppy jarring.
> 
> Hoping I will grow to love Deena, despite my present misgivings! I know there is no need for the decision to be a big deal and am trying tobe more relaxed about it, but it makes me anxious when I feel instant regrets.



so after all that worry, two days later shep came to my island. I have always kind of disliked him, but seeing him in person I thought ‘he’s kind of cute, actually’ and since I have not had a smug in a while and am finding I just don’t like many of them (except graham who is on probably temporary holiday on my husband’s island) I thought I would give him a try. But despite my best intentions I couldn’t bear to let anyone go for shep...except Deena, my 3rd normal and the villager I was (naturally) the least attached to. Oh well! I will have to give her a chance again in the future. Maybe.


----------



## xara

this was definitely my longest and most frustrating island hop session by far but i am so, _so_ in love with who i found. 

*1.* roald
*2.* curt
*3.* pashmina i honestly really regretted not inviting her but who knows, maybe i’ll run into her again sometime. :’)
*4.* klaus
*5.* clay
*6.* nan
*7.* patty
*8.* yuka
*9.* lobo really considered inviting him, too 
*10.* rory
*11.* freckles 
*12.* frita
*13.* eunice
*14.* elvis
*15.* greta
*16.* curlos
*17.* anabelle
*18.* grizzly
*19.* peaches
*20.* colton
*21.* norma
*22.* mott
*23.* chrissy
*24.* fuchsia definitely considered her, too!! i love her,,
*25.* simon
*26.* nana
*27.* buzz
*28.* mac
*29.* rex
*30.* rocket
*31.* monty
*32.* peewee
*33.* soleil
*34.* merry god,, i was _so_ tempted,,
*35.* moose
*36.* klaus again
*37.* octavian
*38.* blanche
*39.* boots
*40.* camofrog
*41.* becky
*42.* al 
*43.* kidd
*44.* jitters
*45.* frita again
*46.* celia
*47.* lobo again
*48.* fang
*49.* octavian again
*50.* buzz again
*51.* chrissy again
*52.* rory again :/
*53.* gladys thought about taking her,, she’s a pretty gal!!
*54.* nan again
*55.* marcel
*56.* del
*57.* elvis again
*58.* wade
*59.* tank
*60.* canberra
*61.* celia again
*62.* paolo
*63.* octavian again 
*64.* spike
*65.* apollo
*66.* del again
*67.* jitters again
*68.* tank again
*69.* biff
*70.* tammy she was my starter uchi and it was really nice seeing her again!
*71.* stu


Spoiler: 72. my new neighbour!! <3







a baby!!!!!!!! sprinkle was one of my dreamies and i’m already obsessed with her.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Judy left Olympus so I'm searching for a new villager. I'm searching for no one in particular, my plan is island hop until I find someone interesting.  

First island villager is Grizzly. Nope 
Next is Rizzo. Cuteish mouse. 
Naomi is cute but I she was already a resident
Butch cute one my favorites on City folk. 
Frank what is with all of the crankies today 
Alfonso  I love the crocodiles but I already have two lazies 
Boots no jocks
Grizzly again 
Clay nope 
Al nope 
Sparrow nope 
Tipper previous resident 
Soleii eh, not impressed with hamsters 
Tybalt previous resident and a jock. 
 Curly still no jocks 
Chadder not bad but no 
Murphy bear cub cute but no 
Victoria I have three peppies and two other horses maybe after Winnie leaves 
Chow no 
Flo not bad but I have Sprinkle and a sisterly in Deidre already. 
Genji nope 
Annalisa like her but her house with clash with my island 
Leopold not today 
Phil New villager! He will hopefully get along with Blanche .


----------



## Paigec2103

Island hopping today! I had 50 tickets to use today& was hoping to get any of these characters


Spoiler: Looking for 



Anabelle
Bianca
Bluebear
Felicity
Maddie
Piper
Ruby
Tangy
Tutu
Twiggy
Winnie
Colton
Julian
Lopez
Shep
Zell
Hornsby
Lucky


My peppy villager ( Nibbles) just moved out so I was hoping to get another peppy or a smug, as to not get a duplicate type.
Here's who I found :
-Punchy ( Cute! But a lazy )
- Alli ( Like her, but I have 2 snootys already) 
-Bree
-Alice
-Beau ( Love him, but wrong personality :') ) 
-Billy  ( Like the design, wrong type ) 
-Peewee ( Tbh forgot he existed)
-Biff
-Blanche ( LOVE!) 
-Del ( Kinda weird, but cool) 
-Punchy ( Again) 
-Graham
-Knox
-Deena
-Bennedict 
-Angus 
-Olaf
- Hornsby! 

I had to take Hornsby even though he's lazy, bc I love him so much. I think I will use my Flora card to kick out my other lazy villager.....


----------



## Tutle

"Anotha Run"
Stella just moved out and I was just looking for either of the 3 dreamies that I'm after. (Goal: Poppy, Weber, or Cyd)

Here's the results:


Patty
Cally- She’s cute but I want POPPY!
Nana
Lionel
Dobie- Luv this guy but he’s a prev. resident
Fang- Meh, ok looking wolf but nah
Becky
Leopold
Broccolo
Nana again..
Alfonso
Bud
Marshall- My 5th time running into him in a NMT run, I just don’t want him lol
Leonardo
Hugh- Cool looking lazy
Aurora- Little sis
Roald- Big bro
Maple (Picked her up and going to see if I like her, would’ve much preferred if it was Poppy)


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Either my game is broken or the RNG is just trolling me. This the third day today where I'm doing villager hunting after I decided to cycle out some villagers in hope to find my dreamies, spent so far almost 200 NMT. It feels like as if I get all the time the same 10 villagers over and over again. Villagers like Bob, Erik, Pierce and Whitney, who I normally see rarely or never when I'm doing villager hunting, showed up at least 3 times. And I can't count how many times Marina along with Norma or any other cow/chicken/frog/gorilla villager appeared, sometimes even twice in a row. Today, I was looking for Rolf and who did I found instead? Raymond. I decided to pick him up at the end, because my Switch was about to go into sleep mode, have to charge it now. Can this game please show me some other villagers for a bit of variety? Seeing the same faces every single time starts to bother me a lot. Or just give me Rolf already....


----------



## Stalfos

I finally moved out Norma thanks to some tips from some nice folks here on TBT so now it's time to do some island hopping.

I'm primarily looking for Gaston (as always) but I'd take Moose, Agnes and maybe Vivian as well. So far I've found Lionel, Eugene, Bud, Gala, Benedict and Marcie. Have about 50 tickets left.


----------



## jiny

i went island hopping for diana, ended up buying her for 60 nmt on nookazon bc i got so tired  i have no idea how much nmt i spent so spending 60 nmt for her didnt seem so bad. here are some notable finds (atleast, for me) that i found while island hopping


Spoiler: : P

















i saw merengue like 2 or 3 times, and i saw dobie 3 times ;-; i was so tempted to take dobie but i already have fang, who is also a cranky wolf D:


----------



## Stalfos

Oh man am I happy right now! I found Gaston just minutes ago. It took me a total of 62 tickets which isn't too bad (Beardo took 80 tickets and Savannah 128).

Got all my dreamies together for the new year! Yay!


----------



## Bluebellie

Just some random island hopping:
Results:
1. Prince
2. Willow
3. Zucker
4. Broffina
5. Sandy
6. Vivian
7. Raddle
8. Monty
9. Aurora
10. Willow
11. Fang
12. Bunnie
13. Pekoe
14. Patty
15. Clay
16. Felicity
17. Plucky
18. Bubbles
19. Buzz
20. Carmen
21. Apple
22. Patty
23. Biff
24. Vivian
25. Al
26. Bitty
27. Harry
28. Goose
29. Plucky
30. Paula
31. Flurry 
32. Octavian
33. Cherri
34. Blaire
35. Keaton
36. Big top
37. Walt

Didn’t really invite any. Not sure what I was searching for, but definitely not those.


----------



## deana

For a long time I had only 9 villagers on my island and did not buy the last plot of land. I decided to buy the plot and do an island hopping adventure for Christmas for something fun to do that day. Primarily I was looking for Flo or Henry or just someone I really clicked with. It did not go according to plan. I spent 73 tickets and ran in to the following villagers:


Spoiler: Results



Hamlet 
Drago
Jay
Patty
Boyd
Piper
Hans
Robin 
Tammi 
Hornsby 
Opal
Eugene
Rhonda 
Boomer
Sprocket 
Eugene (again)
Goldie 
Chrissy 
Avery
Julian 
Jambette 
Bruce 
Bruce (again and back to back??)
Sprocket (again)
Dizzy 
Norma
Queenie
Joey
Bea
Biskit 
Hornsby (again)
Naomi 
Billy
Snooty
Queenie (again)
Bluebear
Freckles
Olaf
Marina 
Carrie 
Tad
Mott
Zucker
Peanut 
Flip
Violet
Klaus 
Tia
Boris 
Curlos 
Mott (again)
Nate
Naomi (again)
Hans (again)
Shari
Ed
Goose
Bianca 
Fauna
Spike
Queenie (again)
Freckles (again)
Flip (again)
Zucker 
Bettina 
Dizzy (again)
Purrl
Goose (again)
Renee 
Filbert
Marina (again)
Hugh
Cranston


Despite running in to some good villagers I did not find anyone I was looking for, so I had planned to continue villager hunting the next day. However I failed to close out of my game properly when altering the time on my switch so the next day, Isabelle announced the terrible news that Chevre was joining our island. EW! 
I immediately got to work finding a camper to replace her. I ran in to Fang, Apollo, and Hazel through the campsite before Tank was there. Tank was good enough for me so I got him to kick out Chevre and so in the end I have Tank on my island. That's how I've spent my last 3 days.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Island hopping since Kid Cat moved out. I invited *Gladys* on the 34th ticket after two instances of repeat villagers and RNG just seeming to favour normal villagers today, despite the fact that I already have two. Too tired from the workweek to continue. 



Spoiler: Island hopping results on January 9, 2021



1. Eloise - snooty elephant 
2. Rocket - sisterly gorilla
3. Alice - normal koala 
4. Zucker - lazy octopus
5. Ellie - normal elephant
6. Teddy - jock bear 
7. Alfonso - lazy alligator
8. Spork - lazy pig
9. Lily - normal frog
10. Naomi - snooty cow
11. Mott - jock lion
12. Tybalt - jock tiger
13. Stitches - lazy cub
14. Monty - cranky monkey 
15. Frank - cranky eagle
16. Cleo - snooty horse 
17. Queenie - snooty ostrich 
18. Marina - normal octopus 
19. Cyd - cranky elephant 
20. Benedict - lazy chicken
21. Flurry - normal hamster 
22. Fauna - normal deer 
23. Leopold - smug lion
24. Flurry - normal hamster - repeat... seriously? Less than 30 tickets in? 
25. Derwin - lazy duck 
26. Ozzie - lazy koala 
27. Zell - smug deer - former resident 
28. Graham - smug hamster - former resident; at this point, I'm getting really frustrated to say the least.  
29. Nan - normal goat
30. Tutu - peppy bear 
31. Teddy - jock bear - getting ready to throw something across the room... 
32. Moose - jock mouse - I could not have left this island faster... 
33. Harry - cranky hippo - see previous comment...
34. Gladys - normal ostrich


----------



## Plainbluetees

Island hopping because Cranston moved out. I’ll be posting my results here!



Spoiler: Results




Curlos
Gaston
Scoot
Ava
Groucho
T-Bone
Rolf
Poppy - I really almost invited her, but I just don’t need another normal lol
Monty
Gaston (Again!? I have two of his amiibos and two of his mystery islands now.)
Freya (once again really wanted to, but decided against it, was also a money rock island)
Kidd (another really wanted to invite)
Friga
Tia (Ugh sooo cute!!! I already have two normals thoooo ahhh)
Bunnie
Grizzly
Mitzi (WHY DO I KEEP GETTING CUTE NORMALS THAT I CANT ADOPT LOL!?)
Marina (... actually a future villager I bought an amiibo for... so skipping for now since I can invite her from the campsite later.)
Rowan
Wendy
Elise (Uh.... Ew?)
Jeremiah
Twiggy
June (Almost invited... but I really need somebody who isn’t normal)
Apple
Ellie (another normal golly)
Fuschia
Tammi
Agnes
Marina (again? I’m looking for your friend Zucker. Have you seen him anywhere?)
Deli (I seem to keep getting a lot of monkey villagers.)
Gwen (She reminds me a lot of Friga. Maybe they could be a duo on a future island?)
ZUCKER! ON A MONEY ROCK ISLAND! JUST HOW I FOUND STATIC!! MARINA MUST HAVE HEARD ME! PRAISE THE RNG GODS, IM CRYING XD






Spoiler: New Villager


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Winnie left so here is who I found on mystery islands
Gayle - almost took her
Chadder -
Coach - 
Peanut - I have three peppies so no
Henry - 
Hans - absolutely not
Rodney -
Purrl- no cats
Sheldon - no jocks
Teddy - 
Draco- regretted getting rid of him when I first started so he is my new villager!


----------



## JemAC

I haven't been island hopping for a while as I had 10 villagers that I wanted but Maple requested to move and I already have her photo so its time to look for someone new, I'm mainly looking for Molly but would consider a few others if I start to run out off NMTs

This went on forever so I'm putting the first 80 in spoilers



Spoiler: 1-80




Vic - don't think I even knew this villager existed but it's a no
Charlise - nope, a little too green for me
Maelle - she's ok but she's not the right duck
Hans - not the worst gorilla but not a fan of the species
Cesar - prefer him to Hans but he's another gorilla
Octavian - quite like him but not really looking for a second octopus
Gigi - not who I'm looking for, she's a nice colour though
Egbert - a sweet chicken but not on the shortlist
Ursala - another no but not awful
Broffina - first time I've met her, she's ok but I preferred Egbert for a chicken
Bea - she's so cute, on the shortlist, but I still have a lot of tickets left for Molly
Limberg - not bad but still not Molly
Chops - not a fan
Opal - don't mind her but like some other elephants more
Zell - if I was running out of NMTs I'd definitely take him
Broccolo - he's quite sweet but not what I'm looking for
Sly - nope, interesting look though
Kitt - I've had her before
Goose - really, another chicken?
Cheri - I like her but not looking for another cub straight away
Rodeo - he looks a bit like a demon headmaster
Mallary - like her but still the wrong duck
Kody - another cub, he's ok but would've taken Cheri for a cub
Candi - nope, preferred Broccolo for a mouse
Apple - one of my favourite hamsters but nope
Henry - not a big fan
Big Top - definite nope
Clay - cool design though still a no
Gloria - wrong duck again
Ellie - like her, she's cute but it's another no
Ken - not looking for a chicken
Frank - prefer some other eagles
Hopper - aww a penguin, if this was one of my last tickets I'd take him
Peewee - not taking a gorilla
Mott - don't mind him, not taking him though
Muffy - I like the colour scheme, another no though
Curly - not taking a pig back
Peewee - again?! 
Timbra - preferred Muffy
Egbert - really? still a no
Portia - she's cute and on the shortlist but still have a lot of NMTs
Wart Jr - nope
Alfonso - not taking an alligator
Merry - like her, another one I'd take if NMTs were low
Drake - why do I keep finding the wrong duck   
Zell - again not close enough to the end of my NMTs
Ankha - like her but still have a chance to find Molly
Zucker - the other octopus I don't have and not what I'm looking for
Bruce - this would be a yes if it was closer to the end
Cyrano - another no at the halfway point
Hippeux - nope
Eugene - cool koala but no
Merengue - quite like her, not on the shortlist though
Mallary - really, again? she's still not Molly
Deli - another no
Rodney - nope, not who I'm looking for
Simon - not after a monkey
Ken - we meet again and it's still no
Cyd - like him but another nope
Rocco - nope
Tank - another nope
Astrid - like her but no
Cookie - aww I'd take her if this was 20 tickets later
Octavian - again still a no
Graham - nope
Celia - another no
Cube - love penguins but he's not one of my favourites
Buzz - really? An eagle again?
Deli - this is still a no
Barold - nope
Tank - another repeat that it's still a no to
Tank - seriously?!
Marcie - probably my favourite kangaroo but no
Butch - like him but prefer the other dogs I've already seen
Octavian - this is still no
Coach - definite nope
Admiral - nope
Coach - really, another repeat?
Elvis - he's alright but not really looking for a lion
Twiggy - another nope




20 NMTs left, still looking for Molly but will take any villager on my shortlist now


Agent S - nope
Naomi - definite no, my least favourite cow
Rolf - he's not bad but not looking for a tiger
Renee - not on the shortlist, nice colours though
Leopold - nope, had him before
Annalisa - another no
Timbra - still a nope
Raddle - don't think I even knew this villager existed
Zucker - repeat again, still no
Rocket - not that desperate yet
Daisy - aww she's not Molly but she's cute and I love dogs so she's now my newest villager!


----------



## My77rh

Completely out of the blue, I got this guy, I made a new island and he was just _there_ in the campsite that gives you another free villager right after you build it. What are the chances? 
I will probably just get tickets from him, he’s not one of my favourites.


----------



## Jam86

smug villagers are the biggest mood, that is exactly how i'm gonna start greeting people from now on 

also ur so lucky, my first campsite villager was huck and tbh, i'm not a fan lol


----------



## My77rh

Jam86 said:


> smug villagers are the biggest mood, that is exactly how i'm gonna start greeting people from now on
> 
> also ur so lucky, my first campsite villager was huck and tbh, i'm not a fan lol


They are my favourites!  It’s too bad they’re harder to come by I think.


----------



## Blueblossom11

My77rh said:


> Completely out of the blue, I got this guy, I made a new island and he was just _there_ in the campsite that gives you another free villager right after you build it. What are the chances?
> I will probably just get tickets from him, he’s not one of my favourites.
> 
> View attachment 351878


My first campsite villager was Molly lmao


----------



## My77rh

Blueblossom11 said:


> My first campsite villager was Molly lmao


I would have kept her.


----------



## Blueblossom11

I did, and it’s probably the best choice I ever made


----------



## Snakeisbaby

Omg damn lol what luck, I recently got my campsite move in for second island and i was hopeful haha! I got Huck, never meet him before but he looks super cute ☺


----------



## Fantasyland

That's amazing! I always have better luck with the campsite than with NMT island hopping. I got Judy and Lucky through the campsite! Audie just moved herself in. I think I only (lol only, as if they aren't amazing) got Marina and Octavian from NMT island hopping!

I just wish we got more frequent campsite visitors. Even if perhaps they had to visit multiple times to move in, and the first time they visited you got them as a "contact" to invite again, similar to Amiibos, so you didn't have to wait for them to randomly appear again to keep convincing them. Wouldn't that be a cute NookPhone app!


----------



## JKDOS

Jam86 said:


> also ur so lucky, my first campsite villager was huck and tbh, i'm not a fan lol



Ugg. With my first island, it was Hippeux. On my second island it's Lucha. I'm just cursed to get bad smugs.


----------



## Jam86

JKDOS said:


> Ugg. With my first island, it was Hippeux. On my second island it's Lucha. I'm just cursed to get bad smugs.


oh my gosh that's so weird
huck was my first campsite villager on my current island but hippeux was actually my first ever campsite villager on NH
and lucha was my brother's first (he really likes lucha though, i don't lol)


----------



## Rika092

Ahhh you are so lucky to be blessed by the very presence of the almighty Raymond as your first camp villager. I got Hans. While I know some loves him for his yeti design ( which is cool I gotta admit), this is the very same guy who was also my first smug in my new leaf town and plopped his house literally 2 spaces away in front of my front door. So I really cant develop any affection for him due to that experience lol


----------



## Livia

Congrats! My first campsite visitor was Raymond too! I kept him for a while, but finally let him move out in October.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## moon_child

I reset my island recently and my first camper was my NL bestie Marshal! I couldn’t believe my luck. This game has a way of surprising us sometimes.


----------



## tajikey

It's been so long that I have no idea who was in my campsite first. My most recent was Twiggy, and before that, Judy. Pietro showed up at one point, but I ran out crying because, well, clowns.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Mine was Tex...

...he didn't stick around long...


----------



## xara

ah, congrats!! my first camper was shep and while he’s not _awful_, i wasn’t a huge fan of him aha. i hope you’ll enjoy having raymond around!


----------



## mermaidshelf

Congrats!! I really wanted Raymond to be my first campsite villager, not because he's a dreamie but just to see what the hype was about (I did get 3/8 of the new villagers though) and to trade him for things I needed.


----------



## Cpdlp92

Ooooo


----------



## Aquaria

Ok so I always see people who say they're selling raymond for 200 nook mile tickets and others saying they used 1000+ nmt to island hop until they found him 



I literally found him this morning randomly with 1 nook mile ticket lol

I feel bad to whoever used over 100 nmt honestly


----------



## Yoshisaur

I might island hop today for fun. I'm not looking for anyone particular but Marina finally asked to leave. If I don't find anyone good I'm gonna scan in Stitches over whoever randomly moves in.


----------



## azurill

I’m island hopping to for two islands.
For my main island Serenity Ketchup moved out and moved into my second island Jurai. I’m hoping to find another penguin villager.
Starting with 22 tickets
1) Leopold
2) Patty
3) Coach
4) Cole
5) Renee
6) Bangle
7) Quillson
8) Ike
9) Tucker 
10) Grizzly
11) Fang : I have his amiibo so I can invite him later 
12) Amelia 
13) Sly 
14) Tipper 
15) Elise 
16) Paolo
17) *Dobie *is moving to Serenity. I was looking for a penguin but I do like Dobie. I couldn’t get him when he was a campsite villager since he just wanted to kick out the penguins I do have. 



For my second island Juria Isabelle keeps saying I need more villages to get to 3 stars. Since I only have 7.  I’m not to picky for this island.
Starting with 20 tickets
1) Del
2) Astrid
3) Becky
4)  Rocket
5) Flo I love Flo but she’s already a permanent villager on Serenity
6) Colton
7) *Dizzy  *is moving to Jurai


----------



## bleached

I went island hopping yesterday :] I wasn't looking for any villager in particular, just any I liked and fitted the cute vibe of my island !
It didn't take long at all - I found my favourite duck villager, Ketchup <3
I'll probably tt to get a new plot and go hunting for another villager tonight. I'll update who I find on my way!


----------



## JemAC

I'm unexpectedly island hopping again as I TT'd too much moving buildings about and Goldie asked to move, which I agreed to as I already have her photo and I've had her a long time. 
Looking for Molly but if I don't find her after 20 NMTs then I'll take whoever comes first out of Molly, Cookie, Bea, Portia, Lolly, Bluebear, Cheri, Chèvre, Nan or most of the wolf villagers.


Tex - I generally like the penguins but not a massive fan of Tex
Roald - shame I'm not hunting for a penguin today   a different day I'd probably take him
Ken - he's alright, not what I'm looking for though
Tipper - don't mind tipper but not looking for a cow villager
Anicotti - not awful but also not looking for a mouse
Freya - Oh no, told myself I'd give Molly 20 chances to turn up but I really like Freya, sure I'm going to regret leaving her 
Weber - this would've been a much better outcome if this were a different duck
Deli - a nope on my last island hop and a nope now
Ellie - aww like her but she's not one of my top priority villagers
Tiffany - like most rabbits but not a huge fan of Tiffany
Alli - nice colour but nope
Puddles - not bad but another no
Pietro - I like his design just not looking for a sheep villager today
Canberra - not one of my favourite Koalas
Vic - not keen, definite nope
Punchy - nope, again not who I'm looking for
Rolf - like him but also not on the list
Bones - not one of my top choice dogs but if I'd passed the 20 NMT mark then I'd take him
Ellie - she must really want to move to the island but still no
Caroline - one of my favourite squirrels, maybe another day
Tammi - absolute nope, she moved herself onto my island once before, won't give her a chance again
Monty - these monkeys aren't getting the hint
Patty - another nope
Crackle - not happening
Sterling - a no once again
Bangle - like her but I've had her before
Nan - really like Nan, I'm passed the 20 NMts mark and she's on the priority list, so she is now my newest villager


----------



## Jam86

i'm crying, i found this precious boy on my first nook ticket




i love him so much 

gotta leave him though because i'm trying to find dom for someone else
i shall return for this lil piggy though


----------



## xara

tt’d marina out so i finally got to go island hopping! it was a fairly short session but i’m pretty happy with how it went. 

*1.* mathilda
*2. *alli
*3. *big top
*4. *klaus
*5. *boyd 
*6. *hazel
*7. *octavian 
*8. *queenie
*9. *tutu
*10. *blanche
*11. *joey
*12. *


Spoiler:  my new neighbour!! 💝


----------



## Jam86

so i unlocked the last 4 plots on my 2nd island and got 50nmt so i decided to go island hopping hopefully gonna find judy ♡

*plot 1*:
1. tabby
2. june
3. lolly (*invited*)

*plot 2*:
4. vesta
5. gloria
6. tank
7. tiffany
8. punchy (wanted to invite but left)
9. tiffany (again)
10. tiffany (wouldn't take the hint!!)
11. sherb
12. eloise
13. lobo (*invited*)

*plot 3*:
14. hopkins
15. pompom
16. hippeux (gross!)
17. shari
18. cashmere
19. mott
20. cyd
21. chevre
22. diana
23. zell
24. tiffany again (go away!!!)
25. june
26. freya
27. portia
28. JUDY OMG MY BEAUTIFUL LIL GIRL I'M CRYING (*invited*)

*plot 4*:
29. ketchup
30. roald
31. axel (love him but i left)
32. vladimir
33. gayle
34. sherb
35. midge
36. rex
37. sally
38. norma
39. boone
40. maelle
41. marshal
42. audie, i guess she'll do since i have hardly any nmt left (*invited*)

well lolly, lobo, judy & audie is pretty good considering i only had 50nmt 
that's pretty lit tbh


----------



## deana

Had a lovely villager hunt this Wednesday. Tank asked me to move, and despite him being a fairly recent addition to my island I let him go because I just couldn't click with him after I realized he has a leaf stuck to his head (is that a dumb reason?? lol idk). 

For this island adventure I was hoping for Henry, Flo, or another cranky villager (there are many many that I like) 



Spoiler: Results



Limberg
Leonardo 
Leopold 
Reneigh 
Velma 
Mott
Frank
Quillson
Chow
Limberg 
Cyrano 
Flurry
Ozzie 
Sheldon 
Ozzie 
Audie 
Elise 
Egbert 
Merengue 
Poppy
Maggie 
Lyman 
Kitty
Rocco 
Norma 
Roald 
O’ Hare 
Rhonda
Hugh 
Vladimir 
Bianca 
Bella
Rooney 
Piper 
Big top 
Maelle 
Marcie 
Stu 
Rodeo 
Celia 
Octavian 
Phil 
Merengue 
Wade 
Vivian 
Doc
Paula 
Chops
Megan
Croque 
Candi 
Jitters
Bianca 
Mallary 
Frita 
Tasha 
Pecan - it hurt me so much to leave her 
*Hornsby!!!*



Ultimately I am pretty happy with this. I did really want to try out a rhino villager for a while since I didn't click with Tank. It's only been a couple of days but I think I am going to keep Hornsby around for a while  For why I didn't take Pecan I just have a personal rule that I can't have 3 of a personality type but I will find her again one day.


----------



## Anj2k6

I'm selling stuff like crazy hoping to island hop for Genji when Zucker moves out on the 2nd! I have neither a Jock or Rabbit, so I think my chances are good?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Anj2k6 said:


> I'm selling stuff like crazy hoping to island hop for Genji when Zucker moves out on the 2nd! I have neither a Jock or Rabbit, so I think my chances are good?



Wishing you the best of luck, because Genji is amazing! But FYI, for all island hopping after your initial three villagers (who must me lazy, normal,
and peppy) the mystery island villagers are totally randomized. 

(It actually ‘rolls’ for a species first, then randomly chooses a villager from species.)

So not having a jock won’t effect it (and technically not having a rabbit very very slightly makes it harder to get him, but only very slightly)

But I do wish you the best of luck on your hunt! Post the results so we can see how it goes


----------



## azurill

WaileaNoRei said:


> Wishing you the best of luck, because Genji is amazing! But FYI, for all island hopping after your initial three villagers (who must me lazy, normal,
> and peppy) the mystery island villagers are totally randomized.
> 
> (It actually ‘rolls’ for a species first, then randomly chooses a villager from species.)
> 
> So not having a jock won’t effect it (and technically not having a rabbit very very slightly makes it harder to get him, but only very slightly)
> 
> But I do wish you the best of luck on your hunt! Post the results so we can see how it goes


So it’s slightly harder to get a species you don’t have? How hard would it be if looking for more of the same species. When I go back to island hopping I’m trying for an all penguin island. I have four penguins now. Would it be harder or easier to find penguins villagers.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

azurill said:


> So it’s slightly harder to get a species you don’t have? How hard would it be if looking for more of the same species. When I go back to island hopping I’m trying for an all penguin island. I have four penguins now. Would it be harder or easier to find penguins villagers.



Not harder to get a species you don’t have, but if you want only one specific member of a species, if you have no villagers of that species, it will give the game more options to choose from when it roles that species. (That is why Raymond is hard to find than marina, for example)

For your situation it will not effect the odds)


----------



## azurill

WaileaNoRei said:


> Not harder to get a species you don’t have, but if you want only one specific member of a species, if you have no villagers of that species, it will give the game more options to choose from when it roles that species. (That is why Raymond is hard to find than marina, for example)
> 
> For your situation it will not effect the odds)


I see that makes sense thank you for  explaining.


----------



## Anj2k6

WaileaNoRei said:


> Wishing you the best of luck, because Genji is amazing! But FYI, for all island hopping after your initial three villagers (who must me lazy, normal,
> and peppy) the mystery island villagers are totally randomized.
> 
> (It actually ‘rolls’ for a species first, then randomly chooses a villager from species.)
> 
> So not having a jock won’t effect it (and technically not having a rabbit very very slightly makes it harder to get him, but only very slightly)
> 
> But I do wish you the best of luck on your hunt! Post the results so we can see how it goes


I'm like 30 - 40 tickets deep and I've seen:

Flipping AUDIE 
JULIAN
KIKI
COCO (only Rabbit so far sob)
AND MARINA

Idk if I want to use the other 50 tickets I have or just use the 50 NMT to buy him from someone ;n;


----------



## Jam86

Anj2k6 said:


> I'm like 30 - 40 tickets deep and I've seen:
> 
> Flipping AUDIE
> JULIAN
> KIKI
> COCO (only Rabbit so far sob)
> AND MARINA
> 
> Idk if I want to use the other 50 tickets I have or just use the 50 NMT to buy him from someone ;n;


ah island hopping is a pain not gonna lie 
if u still want genji though, i can get him for u for free since i have his amiibo


----------



## Anj2k6

Jam86 said:


> ah island hopping is a pain not gonna lie
> if u still want genji though, i can get him for u for free since i have his amiibo


Aaaaa that's so sweet of you to offer ;A; I went to bed 2 hours before you commented so I caved and bought him off ebay for $3 before 5am rolled over V_V 
I checked literally every platform I could and nobody else had him up for adoption LOL
at least I used the extra NMT to buy some genuine art off nookazon.


----------



## Jam86

Anj2k6 said:


> Aaaaa that's so sweet of you to offer ;A; I went to bed 2 hours before you commented so I caved and bought him off ebay for $3 before 5am rolled over V_V
> I checked literally every platform I could and nobody else had him up for adoption LOL
> at least I used the extra NMT to buy some genuine art off nookazon.


ah gosh if only i saw ur post sooner 
at least u got him in the end, but if ur ever looking for a villager in the future lmk and i'd be happy to help i have sooo many amiibos lol


----------



## Anj2k6

Jam86 said:


> ah gosh if only i saw ur post sooner
> at least u got him in the end, but if ur ever looking for a villager in the future lmk and i'd be happy to help i have sooo many amiibos lol


I'll definitely keep that in mind, thank you! ^u^


----------



## JemAC

Marshall requested to leave and while its a shame to see him go after so long on the island, it is time for a change. Once again looking for Molly but would take Bea, Portia, Lolly, Rosie, Bunnie, Freya, Wolfgang, Vivian, Kyle, Blaire, Mint or Caroline if they appear at I'm running out of tickets/tired of island hopping.


T Bone
Jacques
Moose - first time I've seen him, didn't even know he existed
Kidd - really like him but have 3 goats atm so might get him in the future
Rowan
Beau - love him but he only left my island the other day
Zucker
Antonio
Peewee
Rizzo
Cranston
Octavian
Crackle
Chief - like him but I'd pick the above mentioned wolves first
Ava
O'Hare - he's sweet, might look for him in the future
Peck - where are his pupils?
Eloise
Clay
Baabara - sweet but not looking for a sheep today
Audie - another wolf I like but not my top choice
Tucker
Harry - sorry but never happening
Puddles
Bill - so close but wrong duck
No luck so far but my clock time is set early enough to take a break till tomorrow - will update with the result then  

ETA: back to the island hopping but will put the rest in spoilers so it doesn't get too long



Spoiler: Island Hopping




T Bone - really, the first one again?
Dizzy - cute, maybe another time
Del
Claudia
Gloria - wrong duck   
Hans
Freya - going to try a bit longer for Molly, probably regret not taking her though
June - another one for another time
Simon
Punchy
Tank
Plucky
Kody
Violet
Elvis
Axel
Cesar - definite nope
Al - another never, not a fan off the gorillas
Cashmere
Alice
Paolo
Al - again
Ellie - maybe in the future
Snooty
Naomi - never, her eyes are too creepy
Marshall - not replacing Marshall with himself 
Buzz
Peaches
Bertha
Del - again
Octavian
Patty
Del - really, again?
Becky






Spoiler: New Villager



Bunnie - I've been island hopping a long time with no sight of Molly but its also the first time I've come across Bunnie while playing the game and she's on the short list so she's moving to my island


----------



## Jam86

legit the most annoying search i've ever done trying to get raymond for my 2nd island
1. papi
2. nan 
3. keaton
4. spike
5. boots
6. gladys
7. daisy
8. blanche
9. curlos
10. hopper
11. soleil
12. tabby 
13. del
14. megan
15. soleil
16. sprocket
17. poncho
18. portia
19. nate
20. whitney
21. cube
22. billy
23. octavian
24. bud
25. kabuki
26. rocket
27. apple
28. fauna 
29. cleo
30. bertha
31. t-bone
32. goldie
33. lily
34. kidd
35. tank
36. vic
37. al
38. egbert
39. nan
40. marcie
41. keaton
42. big top
43. rosie
44. gladys
45. drake
47. amelia
48. al
49. annalisa
50. victoria
51. pierce
52. kiki (genuinely thought this was raymond)
53. marcel
54. peggy
55. kevin
56. queenie
57. pudge
58. molly
59. rhonda
60. june
61. carrie
62. axel 
63. baabara
64. melba
65. dom
66. marcie
67. poppy
68. whitney
69. peck
70. freya
71. megan
my phone died so i wasn't able to list a bunch 
118. jay
119. flora
120. rudy
121. katt
122. dotty
123. merengue
124. dizzy
123. vic
124. norma
125. blaire
126. kyle

out of nmt for now and did not find raymond so that's brilliant


----------



## JemAC

@Jam86 that was such a long search, you have a lot more patience then me   sorry you didn't manage to find Raymond though, if you want to do a bit more island hopping I have 25 NMTs left from my search that you can have for free, I don't need them at the moment and I'll be buying some more soon anyway


----------



## Jam86

JemAC said:


> @Jam86 that was such a long search, you have a lot more patience then me   sorry you didn't manage to find Raymond though, if you want to do a bit more island hopping I have 25 NMTs left from my search that you can have for free, I don't need them at the moment and I'll be buying some more soon anyway


awh tysm for the offer, that's so sweet of u 
but after 3 days of island hopping, i caved and made a nookazon account then bought him off there for 10m bells


----------



## JemAC

Jam86 said:


> awh tysm for the offer, that's so sweet of u
> but after 3 days of island hopping, i caved and made a nookazon account then bought him off there for 10m bells



you're welcome, glad you've managed to get hold off him for your island


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

First time island hopping ever. Here's how it went.

1. Harry
2. Sheldon
3. Rodney
4. Rocket
5. Marina- I was sooo tempted to keep her.
6. Amelia
7. Beardo
8. Maelle
9. Moe
10. Rowan
11. Eugene
12. Peaches
13. Ribbot
14. Peaches
15. Wendy
16. Pekoe
17. Goose

And.. i'll stop there for now.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i'm on my 3rd mystery island, already...









i mean, i've already invited lily & sherb that were the previous 2 mystery islands that i went to, 2 days in a row 



i'm not sure if i want to take her or not 




how many can you invite, in the begining, anyway?


----------



## Mu~

Personally, I wouldn't take her.


----------



## Livia

If you’re at the part where you craft furniture for the house plots, then you can invite 3 villagers: one normal, one lazy, and one peppy. If you like her you should invite her, or you can keep looking for a different peppy villager


----------



## bestfriendsally

Livia said:


> If you’re at the part where you craft furniture for the house plots, then you can invite 3 villagers: one normal, one lazy, and one peppy. If you like her you should invite her, or you can keep looking for a different peppy villager



i'm not sure if i'm at that part yet... i'm still at the part where i'm gathering materials for timmy & tommy's shop... i have 5 iron nuggets left to find


i've invited lily & sherb already, by the way :3 


i wouldn't say i dislike her... but i think i will keep looking actually :3  i have 1 nook ticket left :3


----------



## Flicky

I'd say it's up to you! If you like her, then go for it!

As for how many, it depends - how many open plots do you have on your island right now?


----------



## bestfriendsally

Flicky said:


> I'd say it's up to you! If you like her, then go for it!
> 
> As for how many, it depends - how many open plots do you have on your island right now?



well... i only have my starters kid cat & rocket living on my island at the moment...


----------



## Flicky

Ah, in that case, as Livia has mentioned, you can adopt a Peppy villager, afterwards you'll need to wait until Tom Nook allows you to buy more properties (if I remember correctly) before you can take anymore villagers back with you


----------



## bestfriendsally

Flicky said:


> Ah, in that case, as Livia has mentioned, you can adopt a Peppy villager, afterwards you'll need to wait until Tom Nook allows you to buy more properties (if I remember correctly) before you can take anymore villagers back with you



thankyou :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

Flicky said:


> Ah, in that case, as Livia has mentioned, you can adopt a Peppy villager, afterwards you'll need to wait until Tom Nook allows you to buy more properties (if I remember correctly) before you can take anymore villagers back with you



i'm on my final mystery island of the day *my last nook mile ticket*


i found a  anteater named named  Anabelle 


i don't know much about the anteaters.. but she's pretty cute


i invited her :3


----------



## Flicky

Good choice! I had Anabelle on my island for a while, she's adorable and one of my faves! :3


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Started Island Hopping again after I found Cleo after the long, dreadful journey last night. The results were shocking and it didn't take as long as I anticipated.

1. Blanche
*2. Gigi is moving to Dulcinea!*

guess I got lucky?


----------



## JemAC

Now that I have both Chèvre and Nan's photos I've decided I'll let them both leave when they next request, I really like both of them but as I wasn't keeping them permanently its time to swap for other villagers. Nan moved first so I've been villager hunting today mainly for Molly, but would've been happy with Bea, Portia, Rosie, Lolly, Mint, Caroline, Blair, Freya, Vivian, Kyle or Wolfgang, Bluebear or Cheri.

I visited a lot of islands and can't remember every villager I saw but here are some:

Cube - about 4 times
Audie - 3 times
Billy
Bitty
Boomer
Bubbles
Alice
Canberra
Flurry
Soleil - twice in a row
Flo - my original uchi starter
Gayle
Pate
Harry
Jambette
Graham
Joey
Kabuki
Lucha
Marcel 
Margie
Octavian
Beau - only recently left my island
Marina - also recently left my island
a lot of other villagers
Left the airport to go and pick up some more NMTs from the home storage and didn't realise my switch clock had passed the 5am mark and the next day started - plot has sold to *Murphy. *Not a villager I was looking for but not awful so now its time to see if Chèvre requests to leave and try again.


----------



## Seelie

I've been away from the game and from the forum for a while, but recently picked up both of my islands again and went on a villager hunt for my second island, Inverness.  While I did manage to get all cats, I still had three of them in starter homes, so when one of my starters, Lolly, asked to move, I let her go and went looking for another cat to replace her.  (Tbh, if I ran into Lolly again on an island, I'd totally bring her back, too.)

1. Deena
2. Broccolo
3. Annalise
4. Axel
5. Ike
6. Becky
7. Carrie
8. Del
9. Spork
10. Dora
11. Rex
12. Tammi
13. ??? I somehow lost track of an island around here
14. Penelope (3rd mouse -- why.) 
15. Mathilda
16. Sylvia (and 3rd kangaroo, argh) 
17. Velma 
18. Coach
19. Deli 
20. Rory (starting to side-eye the lions here, too)
21. Kitt (the 4th kangaroo!)
22. Rodney
23. Blaire
*24. Felicity the peppy cat*

Invited Felicity to Inverness!  She and Tangy are going to be my permanent peppy villagers, I think.  I do currently have Rosie too, but she's in a starter house, so she'll be leaving sooner or later.


----------



## xara

wasn’t expecting to get to go island hopping again so soon but here we are. 

*1.* billy
*2.* rowan
*3.* kevin
*4.* becky 
*5.* rex
*6.* grizzly
*7.* rhonda
*8.* rodeo
*9.* bud
*10.* egbert
*11.* tybalt
*12.* simon
*13.* candi
*14.*


Spoiler: my new neighbor!! <3







excited to see how her and fuchsia will get along. ^_^


----------



## Flicky

I'm sure I've found all of the sheep villagers in the game by now, they keep turning up at my campsite... On the positive side of that, I got Dom today! Gonna see if I can move him in and replace Walt, Tia or Roscoe.


----------



## Seelie

Welp, Rosie pinged to leave after some TTing for Redd, so I let her go and went villager hunting and about 6 hours later, I'm back to never wanting to hunt again.  

I went to a total of *136 islands* and saw...2 cats. Total.  The first one, at island 70, was *Merry the peppy cat*, who I left behind because I have Tangy and Felicity as my peppies.  The second one, at island 136, was *Kiki the normal cat*.  I have Kiki already on Muir Wood, but I've been thinking about mixing up the villagers again anyway, so I took her to Inverness and will be cycling in Poppy and Pecan to replace her and Purrl on Muir Wood. 

Some stats for fun and despair: 

The species that wouldn't stop showing up: 

6 bulls and 5 cows
8 chickens
7 frogs
7 gorillas
6 penguins
6 rhinos
6 tigers and 3 lions
The species I barely saw: 

2 cats.  I swear RNG _knows_. 
1 elephant
1 wolf
Of my villagers, Bob is still in his starter house, so I need to move him out still and was hoping to either get him back or find Punchy, but at honestly I don't know if I have the strength to do this again -- I might have to just amiibo it.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm going to go island hopping tomorrow for my kidcore island, not sure if i'm looking forward to it or low key dreading it. i have less than 200 nmts left and i want them to last for a few more villager hunts so i'll have to be quick. i can't get anyone online either because i don't have nintendo online on that switch so it's a bit..... yeah ..


----------



## JemAC

I've been back on the island hopping today as Chèvre requested to leave and I let her go as I have her photo and Nan has already moved on. Once again I'm looking for Molly but will take some others (mainly Portia, Bea, Lolly, Rosie, Wolfgang, Freya, Kyle, Vivian, Mint, Blaire, Bluebear or Cheri) if I'm tired of searching or near the end of my NMTs.

1. Eloise - cute but not right for today
2. Axel - another elephant I like but no
3. Ellie - seems to be a theme here and she's actually my favourite elephant but nope
4. Amelia - another no
5. Lucky - not a massive fan, I think its the bright yellow eye
6. Ellie - again?
7. Gayle - like the pattern but nope
8. Paolo - why am I been overrun with elephants?
9. Beau - love him but had him before
10. Tabby - another one I'm not looking for
11. Blaire - tempting but its too early in the search
12. Angus - nope, not today
13. Bertha - nope, she's previously moved herself onto my island
14. Sterling - not on the list
15. Drift - another nope
16. Fang - like him so its tempting but nope
17. Pashmina - another one not on the list
18. Deena - right species, wrong character
19. Louie - nope
20. Caroline - I like her, maybe another day
21. Astrid - probably one of my favourite kangaroos but no
22. Elvis - he's alright but nope
23. Kevin - one of my top pig villagers but no who I'm looking for
24. Peewee - nope, not a fan of any gorillas really
25. Rooney - actually had him before when he moved himself to my island
26. Monty - not on the list
27. Mira - I like rabbits but not a massive fan of her, don't really like the uchi personality
28. Cashmere - another nope
29. Alfonso - not who I'm looking for
30. Bangle - nice tiger but had her before
31. Bam - one of the better jocks but not on the list
32. Puddles - like the colour, another no though
33. Bitty - not on the list
34. Clyde - not really a fan off his colour scheme
35. Leonardo - like his pattern but nope
36. Curlos - not who I've been looking for
37. MOLLY!!! I've completely lost count of how many NMTs I've used since this game first came out looking for Molly and this the first time I've come across her, can't believe I've finally found her! Molly is the newest addition to my island and most likely she'll be a permanent resident


----------



## xara

i’ve been tt’ing quite a bit lately and got to go on another island hopping session last night! ^_^

*1.* ozzie
*2.* apollo
*3.* nan lowkey considered taking her,,
*4.* sly 
*5.* paula
*6.* butch
*7.* alice
*8.* sterling 
*9.* rodeo
*10.* sparro
*11.* lily
*12.* plucky
*13.* alice again :/
*14.* rolf
*15.* walt
*16.* ike
*17.* rooney
*18.* antonio
*19.* rasher
*20.*


Spoiler: my new neighbour <3








she’s so cute.


----------



## azurill

Apple moved out I liked her but she has been on Serenity for awhile and I have her picture. Looking for penguin villager. 
Hoping for Roald, Tex, Iggly I have Sprinkle on my second island.
Starting with 26 tickets 

Del- I like Del but will pass -money rock island 
Hornsby not who I’m looking for
Savannah so close to having her move to Serenity. She would fit more on Jurai.
Bud he’s ok just not who I’m looking for
Clay he is adorable almost asked him to move 
Butch  I like him but looking for penguins 
Carrie not a fan of the kangaroos 
Truffles she’s ok 
Deena would be perfect for my second island so close to asking her to come
Klaus not who I’m looking for
Pango seemed nice but not who I’m looking for 
Merengue the only reason I did not take her was I have her amiibo and will be inviting her to my second island 
Lyman is cute maybe another time. 
Bubbles  I like her just not who I’m looking. One   More  island before going to work 
I found a penguin  Cube is now moving to Serenity


----------



## Sharksheep

Did a little island hunting to try to find Reneigh but I decided to take Keaton so I would be able to complete my eagle photo collection. I'm just missing Avery now


----------



## Shinjukuwu

I went island hopping a few days ago, I didn't have any particular villager in mind but I didn't have a peppy or lazy villager on my island so I guess one of those would have been good! 🏝

I ended up choosing Bubbles the peppy hippo who was my 9th ticket, and then yesterday I got Elmer the lazy horse from my campsite


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I’m really hating this game rn I’ve wanted two people to move out and I did it the right way to get them to move out for 1 1/2 MONTHS I am very annoyed someone wish me luck to get them out please


----------



## moonlights

Cole's in my campsite today - he's the first villager I've had in a long time, so I tried inviting him and he said no twice. I'm not crazy over him so I'm gonna leave it, hopefully a villager will ask to move soon because I'd really like to have some fresh villagers on my island!


----------



## xara

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I’m really hating this game rn I’ve wanted two people to move out and I did it the right way to get them to move out for 1 1/2 MONTHS I am very annoyed someone wish me luck to get them out please



i feel your pain; i’ve been trying to get kid cat out and he just won’t leave lmaoo. here’s hoping we’ll have some luck soon. :’)


----------



## bestfriendsally

xara said:


> i feel your pain; i’ve been trying to get kid cat out and he just won’t leave lmaoo. here’s hoping we’ll have some luck soon. :’)



i got kid cat as one of my starters when i first came out of the airport :3 i love him :3


----------



## xara

bestfriendsally said:


> i got kid cat as one of my starters when i first came out of the airport :3 i love him :3



ah he was one of my starters, too! he’s so cute and i honestly love him a lot but i’m ready to see a new face, y’know? c’:


----------



## bestfriendsally

xara said:


> ah he was one of my starters, too! he’s so cute and i honestly love him a lot but i’m ready to see a new face, y’know? c’:



yeah, i know :3


----------



## Flicky

Marina is in my campsite today! I've never had an octopus in any of my villages before, so I think I'll see if she wants to move in.

Edit: Wow, this could be the first time I've actually had a villager move in so quickly! Marina chose one of the 3 villagers I was hoping she would right away.


----------



## Seelie

I reset Inverness yesterday!  So today was villager hunting for my starter normal, lazy, and peppy.  Since they'll have those awful starter homes, I gave myself 30 tickets to just find some cute villagers I wouldn't mind keeping around, but not necessarily keeping to a theme. 

The only other criteria is that I didn't want villagers I already have photos of. 

Well -- 

1. Alfonso 
2. Sydney -- I thought really hard about taking her, honestly; she's super cute
3. Marcie
4. Vesta -- have her photo, but love her! 
5. Zucker 
6. Vesta again :') 
7. Freckles
8. Biskit -- have his photo, but also he's adorable
9. Ozzie
10. Rhonda
11. Erik -- also have his photo, but almost broke and took him anyway
*12. Gladys -- brought her home! *
13. Stu
14. Patty
15. Zucker again
16. Benedict
17. Deli 
18. ...and Deli again???  Sir, please don't follow me, it's weird. 
19. Pango
20. Hugh
21. Zucker for a third time :') 
*22. Flora -- invited! 
23. Cranston -- also invited! *

I couldn't pass up having a little squad of ostriches for a while.  And I actually do think they're all very cute!  Happy to have 'em around until I get their photos.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just found marina :3  i really like her, but i would've prefered sally the squirrel... but i have her amibo so i guess i can get her anytime after i get the campsite :3


----------



## JemAC

As I've now received photos from Cookie, Erik and Murphy (my 3 non permanent villagers) I have been TT'ing to get one of them to move so I can go island hopping and pick up another villager from my list (and also to try and make my one lonely purple rose breed with itself as I accidentally got rid of the rest of them). 
After quite a bit of TT'ing Erik finally requested to leave so now I'm back on the hunt, looking in particular for any of: Portia, Bea, Lolly, Rosie, Wolfgang, Vivian, Freya, Kyle, Mint, Caroline, Blaire, Peanut, Olive, Bluebear or Cheri.

1. Maddie - she's quite sweet but I prefer Portia and Bea
2. Wart Jr
3. Rudy - one of my favourite jocks but not on the list
4. Kody
5. Phoebe - pretty design but nope
6. Gala - always felt bad for her unfortunate name choice, poor pig
7. Egbert
8. Sylvana
9. Drago
10. Kid Cat
11. Sylvia - like the purple colouring but think her hair colour just doesn't suit her
12. Dobie - good villager but not a wolf I'm looking for
13. Purrl
14. Buck
15. Cleo - prefer her to Buck but not looking for a horse
16. Big Top
17. Chief - another good villager but still the wrong wolf
18. Quillson
19. Maggie
20. Snooty
21. Chrissy - quite like her but have a peppy rabbit on the island already
22. Annalise
23. Keaton
24. Zell
25. Lily - if I was looking for a frog I'd take her
26. Mathilda - one of my top kangaroos but nope
27. Puck - love his pink colour
28. Fang - really? I like him but why couldn't this be one of the 4 wolves I was looking for
29. Jay
30. *Blaire - *yes! a villager from the list and the newest member of my island


----------



## Shawna

I hate it when you get a villager multiple times when there are still 350 you haven’t gotten yet


----------



## bestfriendsally

okay... today, it was:

hunt 1:

island 1: marina the octopus: i took her :3

island 2: prince the frog: i left

island 3: bubbles the hippo: i took her :3  *i imagine that she's biff's younger sister :3 *

island 4: Jakey/jacob the bird *depending which version you have... i have pal, so it's jakey :3* i took him :3


----------



## JemAC

Shawna said:


> I hate it when you get a villager multiple times when there are still 350 you haven’t gotten yet



I really hate this too, island hopping is time consuming enough so going over all Orvilles dialogue again just to see the same villager is such a pain and a compete waste of an NMT


----------



## Seelie

Did some TTing yesterday to go looking for my 7th and 8th villagers on Inverness.  I'm not 100% set yet, but I'm not really planning on going over 8 villagers until the island is close to done, so I was hoping for some "permanent" villagers, since I'm planning on cycling out all of my starters and my smug camper, O'Hare. 

Hunt #1:
1. Marina
2. Rowan
3. Charlise
4. Jacques
5. Marina (the first repeat, but at least a cute one) 
6. Hornsby
7. Freya -- waffled on taking her for a bit, but I'd really like Judy for my snooty for this island, I think
8. Hopkins 
9. Broffina
10. Huck
11. Raymond -- haha, yeah, seriously.  shame he doesn't fit the theme, not to mention I really haven't clicked with him the last time I had him. 
12. Chow
13. Dora
14. Anicotti
15. Jacob
16. Kevin
*17. Dobie -- invited!*  The permanent cranky villager I was hoping for! 

Hunt #2: 
1. Nana
2. Eunice -- also thought really hard about taking her; she's so cute.
3. Bangle
4. Goose
5. Leonardo
6. Peewee
7. Hugh
8. Curt
9. Eugene
10. Harry
11. Piper
12. Rolf
13. Freckles -- on a scorpion island!  Caught an inventory full of scorpions and left her to her fate. 
14. Buzz
15. Sprocket -- I have some serious beef with Sprocket.  Left him.
16. Pippy
17. Benjamin -- cute!  If I wasn't set on Sherb for my lazy, I would've taken him.
18. Piper (second repeat, I think)
19. Cube
20. Rex
21. Frita
22. Rizzo
23. Rudy -- one of my favorite jocks for sure; sorry Rudy! 
24. Celia
25. Simon
26. Keaton
*27. Muffy -- invited!*  My permanent uchi villager.  I would've also taken Pashmina, but I'm very happy with Muffy!


----------



## Shawna

I FOUND SYLVIA!!!!! DDDDDDDD


----------



## azurill

So I’m back to island hopping this time for my second island Jurai. Axel asked to leave the same day I had a visitor in the campsite. Wolfgang was on the campsite agreed to move without playing the card game. Problem is he told me RS said no land available. Why couldn’t Wolfgang just replace Axel is it because I didn’t want to set up my last house plot yet? Anyway not sure who I’m looking for probably either a jock or snooty 


 Pinky- is ok but I already have two peppy 
I found my snooty villager Cleo is moving to Juria  I have never had her before she is adorable


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I had a couple island hopping adventures in the last couple months. One I did not write about at the time cause I was an am still a bit unsure of my decision to let Cole move away. However, I am realizing I don’t actually know who my favorites really are until I experience a wider variety of villagers. So knowing I can bring him back someday if I want I let him move and here is an abbreviated summary: 

almost invited: Eloise, Pinky, Miranda, June, Deli

old favorites or residents of my other island who I love : Graham (tempted to reinvite), Shari, Mac

hard nos : Rocket (x2), Rooney, Del

Popular sightings: Merengue, Ketchup, Mint

i ended up with : Hamlet!

i didn’t exactly want a second jock, but I love the hamsters and I could not resist. I also love the play hobby.

I already had Flurry and Soleil living on my island, so now had 3 hamsters.

Then earlier this week I decided to let my dear Ike move away, also thinking I might someday hunt him down again or get his amiibo. Cranky is my least favorite personality but he is one I actually like and he is so darn cuddly!

Inspired by a recent thread on here I decided to set some rules, with the full intention to not follow them the second I didn’t want to.


Spoiler: Rules are made to be broken



Duck, squirrel, penguin, dog, mouse, or bear

No more jocks

No one I have already had (sorry Graham, Shari, Cole, Ike, Fuchsia, Kiki)

* lazy, uchi, normal, maybe cranky



here is how my hunt went:



Spoiler: Full island list



1. Chadder - he is actually very cute
2. Greta - I guess it is mouse day. Something about her appeals to me, but I don’t know about her. I can’t commit after only two tickets...
3. Vivian 
4. Beardo
5. Boyd
6. Skye 
7. Spork 
8. Antonio i love him he is so cute, but he is both a jock and a villager I have had before (even though on an island I don’t play anymore). He is so sweet though i love him
9. Sandy
10. Curlos - I considered him, he is very cute and I have never had 2 smugs at once
11. Zucker
12. Bunnie - awww she is super cute  
13. Alfonso
14. Bianca - against my will she has won me over. But I cannot have two peppy tigers. It will be too much.
15. Flip
16. Hans
17. Margie - so cute, and I love love love her yellow house . But I feel like I have experienced her so much vicariously and/ or just can’t quite end my hunt yet.
18. Gonzo he is cute but I don’t want to invite him yet.
19. Pecan - pretty cute
20. Nibbles - aww
21. Doc - cute
22. Stu - I have never really liked the bulls. But he is pretty darn cute. I will probably consider him in the future.
23. Octavian
24. Nibbles again! 
25. Hamphrey - should I give in to fate and have 4 hamsters?



so in conclusion, yes I now have a 4 hamster island.

and immediately after I got back to my island I happened to see a small fish near my pier and caught it on a whim and it turned out to be a Barreleye, my first one after months of (half- hearted) trying and lots of bait. So obviously - 

THE HAMSTER GODS HAVE SMILED UPON WAILEA


----------



## Seelie

This hunt was from a few days ago, actually, but getting around to posting now!  O'Hare, my forced campsite villager, asked to move out while I was TTing to move some houses around, so I went looking for a new villager!  I do have some pretty specific villagers in mind, although I think it's a decently sized list of 12 or so that I'd be looking to take. 

The list: 

1. Fauna -- absolutely love her!  Already had her for a long time on Muir Wood, though, and have her photo, so she's not on the list.
2. Klaus 
3. Curt
4. Cally
5. Vic
6. Antonio -- honestly my favorite anteater, I love his tail. 
7. Huck
8. Beardo -- I've never run into him before, so it's neat to get to check him off, so to speak. 
9. Rasher
10. Queenie
11. Weber
12. Hans
13. Jacob
14. Whitney!  She is so pretty, but not on the list, unfortunately.
15. Rowan
16. Hamlet
17. Hamphrey
18. Gonzo
19. Tank
20. Erik -- another deer I adore, but I also had him for a long time and have his photo already.
21. Fuschia
22. Benedict 
23. Wart Jr.
24. Sly
25. Cube
26. Bones -- an absolute cutie, I love him and might try for him on Muir Wood sometime.
27. Eugene
28. Cesar
29. Tucker
30. Diva
31. Soleil 
32. Blanche
33. Big Top
34. Megan
35. Raddle
36. Colton
37. *Julian -- invited him! * My new permanent smug villager; I already have a perfect place for his house to go.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Sherb left so now I am searching again. 

Mott~ nope 
Marina~ nope
Hans~ nope
Merengue ~ Winner. Always wanted her , she is adorable!


----------



## moonlights

Got Judy in the campsite today which was a nice surprise. However she picked Cyd to swap with, and Cyd is already in boxes so I was planning on island hopping tomorrow when he's gone. I'd rather island hop and potentially find a villager I really want so I'm not taking her. Sucks bc everytime I have a decent villager in the campsite they always pick the one villager out of 10 I'd rather they didn't lol.


----------



## JemAC

I've been TT'ing for ages in order to get Murphy or Cookie to move now that I have their photos, every time I spoke to them when they had thought bubbles it was never about moving though. Finally when I'd made it all the way to August and was wishing on some shooting stars I spotted Murphy wondering with a thought bubble and success, he asked to move   
Island hopping for Bea, Portia, Lolly, Freya, Vivian, Kyle, Bluebear, Olive, Caroline, Mint or Peanut.
Would possibly take Wolfgang, Rosie or Cheri if I saw them but would rather find them later as Wolfgang and one of the other two are likely to become permanent islanders.

1. Flurry
2. Buck
3. Grizzly
4. Annalise
5. Carrie
6. Gruff
7. Tasha
8. Sprinkle - not looking for a penguin at the moment but she's really cute
9. Rex
10. Bangle - a good villager, was my first peppy on the island
11. Sylvana
12. Friga
13. Rodeo
14. Butch
15. Olaf
16. Truffles - no way, my nightmare villager from WW back to haunt me
17. Simon
18. Carmen
19. Octavian
20. Admiral
21. Keaton
22. Rolf
23. Samson
24. Wade - he's so cute, will probably take him in the future
25. Static - like his design but looking for other squirrels
26. Zell - another good villager but already have two deers
27. Snooty
28. Iggly
29. Crackle
30. Rowan
31. Maple - really cute but she's already lived on the island for a long time
32. Maelle
33. Apple
34. Robin
35. Sandy
36. Boyd
37. Mathilda - not looking for a kangaroo but she's one of my favourites
38. Puddles
39. Candi
40. Monique
41. Victoria
42. Tangy
43. Jay
44. Octavian
45. Keaton
46. Julia
47. Bubbles
48. Velma
49. Gladys
50. Rory

Going to put the rest in the spoiler (including my new villager) as it started getting too long



Spoiler: 51-89



51. Nana
52. Deli - a monkey again
53. Jakey
54. Ozzie - he's sweet but not looking for a koala
55. Antonio
56. Sydney - another koala I really like
57. Flip - monkeys are getting a bit too frequent
58. Filbert - a good squirrel but not one I'm looking for
59. Mira
60. Boone
61. Tank
62. Tangy
63. Clay
64. Croque
65. Rodeo 
66. Rolf
67. Knox
68. Drake
69. Nana - again
70. Curt
71. Marcie 
72. Naomi
73. Lyman
74. Patty
75. Chèvre - really like her but had her before
76. Alice
77. Claude
78. Angus
79. Claudia
80. Deli - again
81. Harry
82. Moose
83. Annabelle
84. Octavian - for the third time
85. Alfonso
86. Hornsby
87. Buck
88. Chief 
89. Rosie - was hoping to get her later but I've visited too many islands now and she's a villager I want so she's moving in


----------



## Seelie

Went on a 89 ticket villager hunt today for Inverness, hah.  I won't do the full list since it's quite long (and because at some point I missed recording an encounter? oops), but my top priorities were Dom, Sherb, and Judy, with Lily, Skye, Bluebear, Cheri, Felicity, Merry, Pompom, and Puddles being also on the list of hopefuls but easier to attain with amiibos.

Some highlights:
1. Pashmina and Nan on tickets 1 and 2; I love them both and might have taken Pashmina for a permanent uchi if I hadn't already had Muffy.
2. Quite a number of cats - Kabuki twice, Tom, Olivia.
3. Audie at ticket 87!  I already have her photo, or she would've been tempting. 
4. A couple other wolves, too - Whitney twice, Lobo once. 
5. Some cute sheep - Stella and Pietro showed up! 
6. Also some cute dogs - Shep, Bea, Cherry. 

Some, uh, lowlights: 
1. An aaawful lot of chickens and elephants: Broffina twice, Goose, Egbert twice, Dizzy, Axel, Ellie, Tucker...
2. Graham.  
3. Beardo.
4. Jambette. 
5. Hippeaux. 

Finally, on ticket number 89, I found *Sherb*!  Welcome home, Sherb.  Took ya long enough.


----------



## azurill

Back to island hopping for Jurai now that rodeo has moved. I’m looking for a Jock or a cranky since I don’t have either of those. Starting with 19 tickets. 

Kitt 
Biskit  almost asked him but I already have 2 lazies 
Henry almost took him as well but already have a smug 
Al 
Renee 
Gala only reason I didn’t ask her was I have her amiibo and will invite her later.  Short break to walk my puppy Aurora 
Found my jock villager *Sparro *is moving to Jurai . I have never had him before.


----------



## JemAC

Following a little bit of island decorating I got back to TT'ing to try and get Cookie to move, while doing this though I gave a few more gifts to Blaire and gained her photo which was very quickly followed by her asking to move. I'm now island hopping to replace Blaire (will have to try again with Cookie later but she's proving to be pretty stubborn).
Looking again for either Bea, Portia, Lolly, Freya, Vivian, Kyle, Bluebear, Olive, Caroline, Mint or Peanut but would also consider taking a penguin this time if it starts going on too long as they turned up a lot on my last island hopping adventure

1. Boyd
2. Boots
3. Teddy
4. Renee
5. Leonardo
6. Rudy
7. Simon
8. Gonzo
9. Roald - not usually a fan of jocks but he is sweet
10. Nana
11. Spike
12. Harry
13. Bitty - like the pink but another hippo   
14. Paula
15. Marshall - really like him but he has already lived on my island for a long time, maybe in the future
16. Tybalt
17. Spike - again
18. Tammi - nope, she gets negative marks for been a random move in early on in the game
19. Octavian
20. Deirdre
21. Nibbles
22. Lopez
23. Buzz
24. Knox
25. Graham
26. Skye - like her but not a wolf I'm looking for
27. Olaf
28. Mitzi - another villager I like but would rather take Lolly if I picked up another cat
29. Rodeo
30. Baarbara
31. Rory
32. Erik - like him but he's also recently left my island
33. Deli
34. Robin
35. Beau - my recent villagers like turning up today
36. Bree
37. Zucker
38. Mathilda
39. Goldie - very sweet but another past villager
40. Pango

The hunt started getting very long again so I'll put the rest in spoilers, finally found my new villager on ticket 67



Spoiler: 41-67



41. Scoot
42. Huck
43. Francine - not on the list currently but might look for her and Chrissy in the future
44. Chrissy - what a coincidence 
45. Eugene
46. Marcie
47. Bubbles
48. Pekoe - another potential future villager
49. Benjamin
50. Stella
51. Lopez
52. Paolo
53. Rowan
54. Olivia
55. Cyd - like but not currently looking for an elephant
56. Blaire - literally just moved off my island
57. Tipper
58. Harry
59. Rolf
60. Anchovy
61. Norma
62. Rory
63. Tangy
64. Plucky
65. Walt
66. Lionel
67. Kyle - finally a villager I'm looking for! Kyle is now the newest villager to my island


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just got julian as my very first campsite villager.. but i'm not sure if i want him or not 

i mean, i'm not sure if he fits on my island or not...


----------



## JellyBeans

okay so I set out today to island hop for a jock (and failing that just any male villager really) but RNG decided to be nice to me in the wrong way.. I saw maple, sylvana, ellie, audie, coco and more and ended up moving in Judy when I saw her because I was losing patience and I might as well help someone else out through my suffering haha


----------



## bestfriendsally

i've decided that if i ever decide that i want julian, i'll either try to find him again or i'll get his amibo card... but i don't think he's right for my island..


----------



## azurill

Island hopping for Serenity. I was hoping I could just amiibo out sprinkle on my other island Jurai and move her to Serenity but I don’t have 10 plots on Jurai and don’t want to add it just yet. So it won’t let me have Lolly replace Sprinkle, 

Starting with 22 tickets 

Tasha 
Willow
*Midge *is moving to Serenity she’s cute and I have not had her.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

bestfriendsally said:


> i've decided that if i ever decide that i want julian, i'll either try to find him again or i'll get his amibo card... but i don't think he's right for my island..



I am confused. Isn’t he your first camper?


----------



## bestfriendsally

WaileaNoRei said:


> I am confused. Isn’t he your first camper?



yeah, he was :3

but he's not right for my island, i think


----------



## WaileaNoRei

bestfriendsally said:


> yeah, he was :3
> 
> but he's not right for my island, i think



the first camper you have to invite no matter who it is. So if it was the day after you built your campsite and he was there, then he will never leave until you invite him. Is he gone from the campsite?


----------



## bestfriendsally

WaileaNoRei said:


> the first camper you have to invite no matter who it is.  So if it was the day after you built your campsite and he was there, then he will never leave until you invite him. Is he gone from the campsite?



is that how it works?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but, yeah he was there the day after i built it... 

i don't know... i'll have to check when i play :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

WaileaNoRei said:


> the first camper you have to invite no matter who it is. So if it was the day after you built your campsite and he was there, then he will never leave until you invite him. Is he gone from the campsite?


isabelle just told me that there's a visiter in the campsite today too... would that either mean that julian is here again or that it's someone else?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

bestfriendsally said:


> isabelle just told me that there's a visiter in the campsite today too... would that either mean that julian is here again or that it's someone else?



I think Julian will be in your campsite until you invite him. At least you do seem to like him, even if he maybe does not fit your island theme long term. So many people got just their least favorite smugs as first camper. (It is always a smug, unless a small bug in the game occurs and you end up with a different type)


----------



## bestfriendsally

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think Julian will be in your campsite until you invite him. At least you do seem to like him, even if he maybe does not fit your island theme long term. So many people got just their least favorite smugs as first camper. (It is always a smug, unless a small bug in the game occurs and you end up with a different type)



i do like him a little :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think Julian will be in your campsite until you invite him. At least you do seem to like him, even if he maybe does not fit your island theme long term. So many people got just their least favorite smugs as first camper. (It is always a smug, unless a small bug in the game occurs and you end up with a different type)


----------



## Seelie

Went on four more villagers hunts and got Bluebear at 77 tickets, Skye at 94, Dom at 25, and Diana at 6! 

Since that's...a lot of tickets to write out, I'll just...summarize again, although I suppose if anyone _is _interested for some reason, I keep a spreadsheet with all of my island hopping recorded that I could share. 

Highlights: 
1. A decent handful of cats and dogs, all of whom I'm delighted to see: Stinky, Merry, Olivia, Kabuki, Bob, Portia, Lucky, and Daisy.
2. Plenty of wolves, too -- Whitney and Audie each showed up a couple times, and we passed Wolfgang, Chief, Freya, and Kyle as well.
3. Marshall (twice) -- I would've taken him as my permanent smug if he'd showed up before Julian.  Sorry, Marshall, missed your chance. 
4. Stitches (twice) 
5. Your standard adorable normal villagers -- Merengue, Sylvana, Olive, Marina, Tia, Melba, and Molly. 
6. Flora!  She didn't remember me, obviously.  But it was fun to run into her again.
7. The part where I found Dom in 25 tickets (a short hunt for a villager with no amiibo? chef's kiss), and Diana in only 6! 

Lowlights: 
1. Hippeaux multiple times.
2. So many pigs, chickens, cows, and bulls -- what kind of farm operation is going on here? 
3. Anchovy twice in a row. 
4. A lot of frogs, none of whom were Lily. 
5. A lot of cubs, none of whom were Judy. 

All in all, I had a pretty good time island-hopping.  I do find it pretty therapeutic, lol -- easy and repetitive.  But I'm excited to be done and to start building Inverness, and maaaybe after everything's a little closer to complete, I'll consider getting my 9th and 10th plots and going through the whole ordeal again.


----------



## Mu~

A few days ago I went island hopping looking for Reneigh or Kabuki, but ended up finding Dom after 5 tickets. I wonder if it's be possible trading him for Reneigh or is she way more popular?


----------



## xara

Mu~ said:


> A few days ago I went island hopping looking for Reneigh or Kabuki, but ended up finding Dom after 5 tickets. I wonder if it's be possible trading him for Reneigh or is she way more popular?



from what i’ve seen, dom is definitely more popular than reneigh so i’m sure someone would be down for that trade!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Today I went island hopping to replace my dear Maggie, who I still may bring back in the end, because I love her so so much. I thought I was ready to let her go, but it was surprisingly sad. 
However, one of my in game ‘resolutions’ this year was to not force myself to decide my favorites once and for all right away. So I have been trying to meet more villagers.

anyway...

as always I was excited to island hop!

it ended up being a short adventure, thought for a good reason. Here’s what happened:


Cyrano! he is cute! And so pretty! It is my first ticket (I want to keep island hopping) and I already have a cranky, but I think he is just great. Maybe one day.
Knox
Antonio. I still love him. Why do you torture me rng gods?
Spike - he’s great. I like so many  cranky villager designs, but do not like the personality much...
Axel - I have never come across him before and he is so cute! I did not realize he had the green ear tips or the cute bangs. I already have two jocks but sad to leave him. He is cute
Deli 
Patty
Renee - I seriouslyconsidered her. I don’t know what it is but I like her a lot.
Sydney! Oh my goodness, I have been hoping to find her for months!
9 must be my lucky rng number, I found Tabby on  ticket number 9 too! 




Welcome, sunshine!




sorry Renee, maybe someday!


----------



## bestfriendsally

there's a camper here today... it's elise the monkey... sorry, elise, but you don't really vibe with my island...


----------



## JemAC

After a few days break from island hopping I've been TT'ing again to try and move out Cookie, unfortunately Rosie requested to leave instead and as I've just received her photo I reluctantly let her go   I already have Bunnie as a permanent peppy and I'm not sure who will be my second peppy so I might get Rosie back in the future but for now she's moving on.
Looking for Bea, Portia, Lolly, Freya, Vivian, Bluebear, Olive, Caroline, Mint or Peanut, would consider certain penguins or koalas if I've been hopping for too long. I'd possibly take Wolfgang or Cheri if I saw them but would rather find take them on a later hunt.

1. Sparro
2. Ken
3. Sly
4. Alli - love her colour scheme but it wasn't time to see another alligator
5. Ursala
6. Lopez
7. Fang - very tempting, will probably take him in the future
8. Mott
9. Daisy - previous villager from my island
10. Renee
11. Annalisa
12. Soleil
13. Elise
14. Sprinkle - she's really sweet but I'm going to continue to look for one of the other villagers
15. Francine - not who I'm looking for but still might consider her and Chrissy in the future
16. Lolly! This is probably the quickest villager hunt I've done, was sad to see the back of Rosie so pleased to be replacing her with another adorable cat


----------



## Seelie

Slides right back into this thread, lol.  

I had some good news the other day, so I decided to celebrate by putting down my 9th plot and going villager hunting.  I had a short list of villagers that I'd be interested in taking home, including some that weren't on my list before, since I now have one villager of each personality and don't have to worry about that. 

The list was:  Lily, Chevre, Cookie, Judy, Marshall, and Rosie. 

(I don't know that I really am in love with Bluebear out of all of my villagers, so I'm especially keeping an eye out for peppies that might replace her, but I'm not in a rush - she's very cute and is welcome to stay until I get her photo.) 

I ended up going through *115* tickets. 

Some encounters: 









Maple and Lolly, two of my absolute favorite villagers!  I have Maple on Muir Wood, and I have previously had Lolly for a very long time, so I left them both. ​
Both of Muir Wood's rabbits, Genji and Ruby.
Audie twice
Just some other cuties that I like a lot but didn't feel quite right for Inverness: Molly, Pashmina, Purrl (twice), Pekoe, Gayle, Bones, Punchy, Fang, Coco, Melba...
Hippeaux multiple times -- no thank you, sir.
Beardo
Zucker twice.
Louie the gorilla and Peewee the gorilla, literally back to back.
Frank the eagle twice, back to back.
Just sooo many gorillas, rhinos, and chickens, for some reason? 
Finally, on island 115, I found *Chevre*! 





I love a lot of the goats, and she's definitely one of them!  She's so sweet and soft-looking and her house is gorgeous.  Welcome to Inverness, Chevre!


----------



## angelcat621

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think Julian will be in your campsite until you invite him. At least you do seem to like him, even if he maybe does not fit your island theme long term. So many people got just their least favorite smugs as first camper. (It is always a smug, unless a small bug in the game occurs and you end up with a different type)



I wish I'd gotten Julian as my first smug, lol. I got Phil this time. I did later get Julian and Raymond and the rest of my residents through campsite time travel though. I went through almost the entire list of villagers before I got my last one. Took me 3 real-life weeks.

On my first NH game I glitched and got Celia as my forced camper instead of a smug. I was quite confused. Luckily my game itself was OK. Who was the first smug who moved randomly into an empty plot I set down? Phil. The game is determined to move him in even though I don't like any bird-like villagers. Not to my taste.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

angelcat621 said:


> I wish I'd gotten Julian as my first smug, lol. I got Phil this time. I did later get Julian and Raymond and the rest of my residents through campsite time travel though. I went through almost the entire list of villagers before I got my last one. Took me 3 real-life weeks.
> 
> On my first NH game I glitched and got Celia as my forced camper instead of a smug. I was quite confused. Luckily my game itself was OK. Who was the first smug who moved randomly into an empty plot I set down? Phil. The game is determined to move him in even though I don't like any bird-like villagers. Not to my taste.



oh wow! It seems like your and Phil are really just meant to be

i didn’t used to be a fan of Julian (or any horse villagers) but now I feel like I have really come to like a lot of them, him included. He’s so fabulous!


----------



## Sharksheep

I let Frank go a few days ago and manage to get Reneigh back in 21 tickets. I was expecting to have to island hop for months until I found her but I got pretty lucky. All the other villagers I want I have amiibos for so I'll keep cycling until I make a somewhat decent chunk in my stash of nmt.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Bam finally decided to ask to move. It's been about 5 months since my last natural non-campsite move out. I had 100k miles saved up and my only mission was to find a kangaroo OR Pango.

Turns out that was pretty hard.

I kept a log of all the animals I ran in to but the highlights were...

Judy and Dom for being popular villagers I had no interest in. If this had been closer to launch I would have considered getting one of them just to give-away for free.

Felicity, Butch, Canberra, Bettina, Becky who I all considered for a really long while. Butch was the hardest to leave behind, but I know from experience I would have had issues bonding with him since I already have a dog villager.

Becky I might one day get on my island, but I found her so late in the island hopping mayhem that I was already committed to my Kangaroo hunt.



Spoiler: Massive villager log



tipper
chadder
candi
spike
felicity
judy
zucker
elise
coach
deli
monty
derwin
dom
butch
snooty
maelle
deli
chadder
drago
peewee
margie
pierce
canberra
egbert
broccolo
bettina
bluebear
zucker
weber
fuchsia
bud
kyle
ava
hornsby
egbert
ursala
clay
elmer
becky
hippeaux
rolf
flo
katt
hopper
flurry
ketchup
tank
mac
clyde
charlise
vladimir
hippeaux
jambette
*kitt*



54 islands later...

Kitt! We found our kangaroo, with just 10k miles left.

I'm not the biggest fan of the normal personality in this game, but I'm definitely more than fine with letting her live on my island for a while. Most likely not a permanent resident unless I decide to let Goldie move.

Honestly just happy to have a kangaroo on my island. I've been looking for one for quite a while.​


----------



## bestfriendsally

i'm thinking about inviting sally to the campsite via amiibo card tommorow :3

first sally on that day & then ketchup the next day ^^ they were my 2 best friends in my wild world town :3... & i want them to meet my new best friends, marina & jakey :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 4:14 pm, i decided to go & invite sally over to this island, via amiibo :3 my first time doing it, as well :3      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hi, sally, my good friend :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 your smile's so cute ^^



at 4:24 pm, i went into the tent ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 you're welcome :3 do you remember me? from apple town? *god, i hope she remembers me*






 no, please overstay your welcome ^^














 i can do that for you, sally..






 i'll need a diy though, if you have one, cause i don't :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks, sally :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no problem :3


----------



## JemAC

It's been close to a week since my last island hopping adventure and I'm stuck in a creative block with island decorating so I've turned back to TT'ing to try and kick Cookie out. Unfortunately she's been as stubborn as ever and Kyle instead requested to leave, I agreed to let him go as he'd given me his photo the other day and because I hadn't planned to keep him permanently but it was sad to see him go.

Looking for: Bea, Portia, Freya, Vivian, Bluebear, Olive, Caroline, Mint or Peanut
Would possibly take Wolfgang or Cheri (potential permanent villagers) or certain villagers from the penguin or koala species if island hopping goes on for too long.

1. Wart Jr
2. Candi
3. Canberra - probably the only koala I'm not too keen on
4. Maple - really sweet, had her a long time on the island
5. Hornsby
6. Limberg - another mouse already
7. Sylvana
8. Sprocket
9. Alice - a very cute koala but won't be taking her so soon into the search
10. Ursala
11. Elise
12. Hornsby - he isn't a bad villager but I don't want to see him again so soon 
13. Patty
14. Merengue - like the strawberry theme but not a villager on the hit list
15. Erik - another cute villager that I've already had
16. Norma
17. Astrid
18. Elvis
19. Bangle - my original peppy, nice to see her again
20. Pompom
21. Carmen
22. Mint! - she's really cute and is a villager I've been looking for so she's moving to the island   

This went a lot quicker then I was expecting so think I'm going to move Mint in and then work on moving out Cookie again


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 5:40 pm, i went to invite sally for a 2nd time :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 your catchphrase is so cute ^^













at 5:47 pm, i baught a pair of kimono sandals, *for penny* for 1,600 bells, leaving me with 39,862 bells

at 5:48 pm, i went into the tent :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 i can do that :3 i think :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 thanks, sally ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i appreciate you coming to live here :3







at 6:03 pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










you're welcome :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 errr.. thanks, sally :3











 hint taken :3




















 hint taken, sally :3


----------



## DerpyOnion

So I was playing NH last night and I got a very lucky Mystery Island! 
I had an open plot, so I bough 3 NMT and set out. I was greeted  to Apple Trees, (I have cherries) And then I found Merry. For those that don't know the AC YouTuber KoraMora spent 1027 NMT looking for Merry! And I found her my first Island! 
Needless to say I tool the Apples and Merry. Just thought I'd share the story!


----------



## The Loyal Rat

Yo congrats dude, no better feeling in animal crossing then getting a villager you really like!


----------



## DerpyOnion

The Loyal Rat said:


> Yo congrats dude, no better feeling in animal crossing then getting a villager you really like!


Yeah! I wasn't particularly looking for anyone, but I couldn't turn down Merry!


----------



## xara

congrats!! i think you’ll really like having merry around - she’s gorgeous, funny and able standing on her own two feet,, can’t get any better than that aha. c’:


----------



## DerpyOnion

xara said:


> congrats!! i think you’ll really like having her around - she’s gorgeous, funny and able standing on her own two feet. c’:


Why Thank You! I'm exited to have a popular villager! 
(Besides Sherb. Sherb is the best ever)


----------



## Velo

Nice! Don't you just love it when you find a good villager right away??
I won't commit to slogging through 1000+ NMT because I am just toooo lazy for that and also I like enough villagers where I'd be like OH IMMA JUST TAKE _insert name here _INSTEAD_!! _
I do seriously miss the hybrid islands though. ☹


----------



## DerpyOnion

Velo said:


> Nice! Don't you just love it when you find a good villager right away??
> I won't commit to slogging through 1000+ NMT because I am just toooo lazy for that and also I like enough villagers where I'd be like OH IMMA JUST TAKE _insert name here _INSTEAD_!! _
> I do seriously miss the hybrid islands though. ☹


Yeah! I couldn't Imagine using so many NMT! I mean, It takes a while to do _one _and you can't do it AFK so... 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 10, 2021



Velo said:


> Nice! Don't you just love it when you find a good villager right away??
> I won't commit to slogging through 1000+ NMT because I am just toooo lazy for that and also I like enough villagers where I'd be like OH IMMA JUST TAKE _insert name here _INSTEAD_!! _
> I do seriously miss the hybrid islands though. ☹


(Also love you PFP!)


----------



## Velo

DerpyOnion said:


> Yeah! I couldn't Imagine using so many NMT! I mean, It takes a while to do _one _and you can't do it AFK so...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 10, 2021
> 
> 
> (Also love you PFP!)



Honestly I don't know how people sit through the loading screens?? I'd probably go absolutely insane and start babbling about "the DoDo the bEesS chOP the TREES!!" after going through that 1000 times! And all in like a day so my plot didn't fill?? I guess it takes a more patient person haha.

Thank you so much! That's my boy Onix.


----------



## jiny

i went island hopping last night, i wasnt looking for anyone in particular :c
but i saw tipper like 3 times,,, it started to get annoying lol i think i spent around 50 tickets???
and on my second to last ticket i took rosie in !! shes cute and her house exterior fits the springcore theme im gonna do so why not cx


----------



## JemAC

I've been continuing my attempts to get Cookie to move off the island (she's proving to be as stubborn as ever) and during this time I received photos from Mint and Lolly and as they aren't permanent either I decided that I'd let them leave if they requested. After a lot of TT'ing and been tricked a number of times by Cookie having a thought bubble that always turned out to be something different, Lolly requested to leave so I'm finally back to island hopping.

Looking for: Portia, Bea, Freya, Vivian, Peanut, Caroline, Cheri, Bluebear, Olive
I have 3 slots left for permanent villagers and am planning on filling them with Wolfgang (who I haven't seen in NH at all yet) and Rosie and Marshall (both past villagers I've had who I'd quite like back) so would probably take one of these 3 if they turned up.

Ended up visiting loads of islands due to a big run of bad luck on which villagers turned up so I'll just list the good (but not perfect), bad and final villager:

*Good Villagers (might consider in the future)*
Kiki
Vesta
Willow
Apollo
Ozzie (he's very sweet so was tempted)
Claudia
Lily
Kyle (like him but recently had him)
Savannah
Filbert (so cute and another one I did strongly consider)
Sydney
Tad
Chief
Roald
Lobo (tempting again)
Sally
Bianca
Aurora (almost took her as I'd been island hopping for ages but decided to carry on trying)

*Bad Villagers*
Barold (twice - really dislike him, he doesn't suit been a cub)
Coach
Apple (there's something creepy about her, she also turned up twice)
Paolo (not sure about his eyes)
Rocket
Limberg
Naomi (another one with odd, creepy eyes)
Vic (turns up every time I go island hopping) 
Chadder
Gruff (my least favourite goat, turned up twice about 4 islands apart)
Tammi (a previous random move in on my island that refused to leave for ages)

A lot of eagles, lions and pigs came up which weren't all bad but it did get very repetitive constantly seeing them, plus there were a lot of repeats throughout todays travels. Finally on ticket 118 I found a villager I'd been looking for and I'm really happy with her, she won't be permanent but I've wanted to have her on my island temporarily for a while to gain her photo   



Spoiler: Newest Villager



Bluebear


----------



## Bulbadragon

Went villager hunting yesterday after I finally had an open spot. I was hoping for a snooty, because my only snooty was the one who had moved away, but I was pleasantly surprised. I only used 4 tickets - I saw Bettina, Claudia, Lolly, and then MEGAN! I couldn't pass her up. 

I've also had really good luck with the campsite recently, not even by using it to look for villagers, but just randomly. I've moved in Zucker, Punchy, and Ketchup from the campsite. I also saw Pietro and would've taken him, but didn't want to let go of who he wanted to kick out.


----------



## JemAC

Still trying to move out Cookie but instead Mint has requested to leave so as she's the only other villager on the island that I have a photo from who isn't a permanent villager I agreed to the request, TT'd to get the open plot and went island hopping.

Looking for: Portia, Bea, Freya, Vivian, Peanut, Caroline, Cheri, Olive (all will be temporary villagers to get their photos)
If Wolfgang, Rosie or Marshall turn up then I'd also take them (these 3 I'm planning to have as permanent villagers)

The last island hop lasted over 100 tickets so hoping for much better luck today:


Walker - not my favourite dog villager but he isn't awful
Lionel
Chèvre - previously had her on my island
Octavian
Elmer
Shari - she was alright once in my NL town but not sure about her in NH
Timbra - quite like her but not who I'm looking for 
A villager from my list, this has been a very successful island hop today



Spoiler: Newest Villager



Wolfgang! This is the first time I've found him in NH so I'm really happy, he's moving permanently over to my island now 



Now it's back to finally moving out Cookie (hopefully)


----------



## xara

tt’d deirdre out earlier so i got to go island hopping for a new neighbour! didn’t have the greatest luck this time around but i’m genuinely surprised at how this ended. :’o

*1*. greta
*2*. ed
*3*. graham
*4*. groucho
*5*. patty
*6*. cobb
*7*. flip
*8*. alice
*9*. joey
*10*. phil
*11*. snooty
*12*. hans
*13*. flora
*14*. marina
*15*. charlise
*16*. ken
*17*. velma
*18*. flo
*19*. kyle
*20*. samson
*21*. patty again 
*22*. tank
*23*. hamlet 
*24*. 



Spoiler: my unexpected new neighbour



cleo has almost always been one of those villagers that i didn’t dislike at all but just had no interest in. when i ran into her tonight, i was all set to leave her when i decided to turn my ass around and _actually_ look at her and she’s,, ridiculously adorable and i’m excited to get to know her. :’) 







will probably try to tt zucker and moe out over the next few days. :’)


----------



## Valeris

JemAC said:


> Still trying to move out Cookie but instead Mint has requested to leave so as she's the only other villager on the island that I have a photo from who isn't a permanent villager I agreed to the request, TT'd to get the open plot and went island hopping.
> 
> Looking for: Portia, Bea, Freya, Vivian, Peanut, Caroline, Cheri, Olive (all will be temporary villagers to get their photos)
> If Wolfgang, Rosie or Marshall turn up then I'd also take them (these 3 I'm planning to have as permanent villagers)
> 
> The last island hop lasted over 100 tickets so hoping for much better luck today:
> 
> 
> Walker - not my favourite dog villager but he isn't awful
> Lionel
> Chèvre - previously had her on my island
> Octavian
> Elmer
> Shari - she was alright once in my NL town but not sure about her in NH
> Timbra - quite like her but not who I'm looking for
> A villager from my list, this has been a very successful island hop today
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Newest Villager
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfgang! This is the first time I've found him in NH so I'm really happy, he's moving permanently over to my island now
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's back to finally moving out Cookie (hopefully)


I'd have jumped if I saw Octavian. He's been one of my favorite villagers for a long time. I haven't been able to find him as of yet, though I should have him on my island soon.


----------



## JemAC

Valeris said:


> I'd have jumped if I saw Octavian. He's been one of my favorite villagers for a long time. I haven't been able to find him as of yet, though I should have him on my island soon.



Trying to get hold of favourite villagers can be so hard at times, I feel like it can take forever for some of them to appear. Hope you manage to find Octavian soon for your island


----------



## azurill

xara said:


> tt’d deirdre out earlier so i got to go island hopping for a new neighbour! didn’t have the greatest luck this time around but i’m genuinely surprised at how this ended. :’o
> 
> *1*. greta
> *2*. ed
> *3*. graham
> *4*. groucho
> *5*. patty
> *6*. cobb
> *7*. flip
> *8*. alice
> *9*. joey
> *10*. phil
> *11*. snooty
> *12*. hans
> *13*. flora
> *14*. marina
> *15*. charlise
> *16*. ken
> *17*. velma
> *18*. flo
> *19*. kyle
> *20*. samson
> *21*. patty again
> *22*. tank
> *23*. hamlet
> *24*.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my unexpected new neighbour
> 
> 
> 
> cleo has almost always been one of those villagers that i didn’t dislike at all but just had no interest in. when i ran into her tonight, i was all set to leave her when i decided to turn my ass around and _actually_ look at her and she’s,, ridiculously adorable and i’m excited to get to know her. :’)
> View attachment 363092
> 
> 
> 
> will probably try to tt zucker and moe out over the next few days. :’)


I think you will love having her. I found her on a mystery island and now she is a permanent villager.


----------



## Blueskyy

I did this method to get Raymond and Judy. I still have Judy. It drained me. It makes me so tired to stare at the screen and go through the repeated motions to do this method, but it was worth it once I finally did it. I don't think I could do it again though. But I will say, this is the less exciting but more efficient way to get a villager that you really want. There is something way more fun about gambling with the mystery islands though. I love that they added that feature to this game. I wish there was a mini game or two on each island.


----------



## Sharksheep

Most recent island hopping I've picked up Nan after running into multiple former villagers. I was tempted to pick up Walker but Bones just left and I didn't want another lazy dog so soon. Depending on who asked to leave next will determine if I will start scanning amiibos or not.


----------



## JemAC

Today Bluebear asked to move away from the island and as she gave me her photo yesterday I agreed, would've preferred it to be Cookie as she has been on the island for ages now she's still been stubborn about leaving. TT'd to move her out and get the empty plot and then headed off island hopping.

Looking for: Portia, Bea, Freya, Vivian, Peanut, Caroline, Cheri or Olive (as temporary villagers).
Permanet Villagers: Marshall or Rosie (would rather not take a permanent villager this time though as I currently only have 2 spots I can swap villagers on and 8 permanent villagers so want to keep it that way a bit longer)


Gayle - one of my favourite alligators, not who I'm looking for though
Lionel
Bitty
Camofrog
Bluebear - literally only just left the island
Mott
Elmer - feel sorry for him and the bad name choice
Tangy - quite a sweet villager
Hamlet - already had him, my starter jock
Walt
Annalise
Pudge
Monty
Drake - another sweet looking villager, like his colour scheme
Gruff - nope, my least favourite goat
Dora - alos a cute villager and one of my favourite mice villagers
Stu
Tad
Lucha
Bertha - she's not bad but has already been a random move in twice on my island
Vesta
Moose - not a fan, his hair just looks too weird
Shep - like him but looking for other dog villagers
Zell - really tempting, like most deers and he has a nice design
Gonzo
Becky
Peewee - he's one of the better gorillas but don't really like the species
Jeremiah - not on the list but he's a good villager and underrated
Renee
Gloria
Chops - nope, his colouring is odd
Boone - definitely not, not keen on his design 
T-Bone
Yuka



Spoiler: Newest Villager



Bea  found her once months ago but didn't take her as I was looking for Molly at the time so really pleased to find her again and welcome her to the island


----------



## Moritz

After 6 months of in game time travelling across 3 irl hours I still have no Megan. Sad days.
I feel like I've found so many of the most popular villagers, I even found my own favourite (I have them on my main island, doing this on island 2), but still no Megan.

Its 1 30AM so I give up for the night but I will find Megan tomorrow. Or the day after. Raymond took 3 ir days and in theory he was a lot easier. I know this won't be fun or easy. Hopefully worth it though.


----------



## xara

tt’d moe out earlier so i got to go island hopping again! ran into another unexpected new neighbour but i’m happy with how this session went! ☁

*1*. tipper lowkey thought about inviting her but decided to pass for now ;-;
*2*. big top a former villager of mine so it was nice seeing him again!
*3*. rory
*4*. twiggy
*5*. miranda considered inviting her, too! 
*6*. drago
*7*. bam another former villager of mine! 
*8*. hippeux
*9*. lopez
*10*. yuka
*11*. monty
*12*. colton
*13*. skye seeing her made me smile,, i love her <3
*14*. 



Spoiler: my new neighbour!!



sherb! i was super excited to run into him and am looking forward to having him on my island!! ☺


----------



## Moritz

Still no Megan but I found reneigh 
Shes taken the place of apollo 

The hunt for Megan continues though!


----------



## TaylaJade

So Erik has been my dream lazy villager for a while and I’d been waiting for the day my current lazy Sherb asked to move. Today was finally that day! (I love Sherb but he was never a permanent resident).

While I know others have struggled in the past to find their one dreamie out of 400+ possible villagers, I was excited to go island hopping for Erik and Erik *only*! Even if it took days!



Spoiler: Here’s how it went




Harry
Pierce
Cherry
Audie
Zell
Anchovy
Tucker
Megan
Pinky
Buzz
Raymond
Sydney
Paula
Simon
Rodney
Twiggy
Coach
Cyrano
Deena
Flurry
Olaf
Bree
Biskit
Ike
Alli
Greta
Walker
Octavian
Pashmina
Butch
Prince
June
Bangle
Judy
Bunnie
Chevre
Melba
Anicotti
Colton
Cobb
Blaire
And..... on the 42nd NMT!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375044809660932100
I couldn’t believe it!!!! I’m so happy to have Erik as a resident FINALLY!


----------



## Moritz

Heaven must feel like this.

Took around 10 hours but she's home now.


----------



## xara

Moritz said:


> View attachment 364005
> Heaven must feel like this.
> 
> Took around 10 hours but she's home now.



congrats on finding her!!


----------



## xara

got to go island hopping again after tt’ing zucker out and i’m very happy with how this session went! 

*1*. kid cat
*2*. kitt lowkey thought about inviting her
*3*. benjamin
*4*. bitty
*5*. gladys
*6*. deena
*7*. annalisa
*8*. cyrano
*9*. rocket 
*10*. deirdre
*11*. tia thought about inviting her, too ;-;
*12*. clay 
*13*. chester 
*14*. sheldon 
*15*. rex
*16*. del
*17*. al 
*18*. biff
*19*. eugene
*20*. 



Spoiler: my new neighbour!!



pietro!!!  i’ve been wanting him for a while and i’m super excited to have him! 







now just need to work on moving pashmina out once she gives me her photo and then i’ll be all set for a while. :’)


----------



## Moritz




----------



## Moritz

Took 2 in game years for him, but I now have, or have had every villager without an amiibo.
No intention of keeping dom after getting his photo so will be given away on here for free once I have it.

And since I have access to every amiibo card, unless I decide I regret letting Raymond go... thats my last ever villager hunt done.


----------



## deana

Well Vesta asked to leave and I agreed so I had to look for a new villager to join the island! Since I recently learned about the personality subtypes I am trying to take that in to consideration in my choices as well which just adds another level of complication so here we go ~ 



Spoiler: Villagers



Hugh Beau Wade Monty Bones Octavian Monty Pudge Leonardo Winnie Cherry Rolf Alfonso Clyde Lopez Puddles Kidd Tank Queenie Alfonso Skye Bitty Walt Big Top Annalisa Merengue Bluebear Zell Broffina Rocco Barold Bam Gabi Sprocket Gruff Violet Chadder Soleil Norma Penelope Zucker Drake Curly Twiggy Broffina Stu Raymond Elvis Bitty





Spoiler: New Resident 






> Diana!


I was not looking for Diana, not even a little bit. But I was running out of time and I already spent 50 tickets so she is good enough for now. I had her in New Leaf and I really did love her there so I am happy to be spending some more time with her.


----------



## xara

tt’d pashmina out earlier and went on one of my shortest island hop sessions thus far. 

*1*. plucky
*2*. avery
*3*. wendy i lowkey thought about inviting her lol
*4*. 



Spoiler: my new neighbour! 💗



i’m literally,, such a sucker for the snooty wolves like they’re all so gorgeous. i’m excited to have freya on my island!


----------



## JemAC

xara said:


> tt’d pashmina out earlier and went on one of my shortest island hop sessions thus far.
> 
> *1*. plucky
> *2*. avery
> *3*. wendy i lowkey thought about inviting her lol
> *4*.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my new neighbour! 💗
> 
> 
> 
> i’m literally,, such a sucker for the snooty wolves like they’re all so gorgeous. i’m excited to have freya on my island!
> View attachment 365365



This is probably one of the shortest ever island hops  

Freya is such a great villager to find, I haven't had her yet in NH but she's in my NL town and I love her


----------



## jiny

i island hopped yesterday and i kept getting so many repeats??? it was frustrating. but anyway i think i used abt 50 tickets and ended up taking pudge! i was trying to find henry to replace shep since theyre both smug,, but i was getting tired of island hopping lol


----------



## Romaki

Tfw you buy 100 NMT and he shows up on your first island. ❤


----------



## WaileaNoRei

xara said:


> tt’d pashmina out earlier and went on one of my shortest island hop sessions thus far.
> 
> *1*. plucky
> *2*. avery
> *3*. wendy i lowkey thought about inviting her lol
> *4*.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my new neighbour! 💗
> 
> 
> 
> i’m literally,, such a sucker for the snooty wolves like they’re all so gorgeous. i’m excited to have freya on my island!
> View attachment 365365



I have to admit, when i invited her from my campsite early on, (despite my ‘not a fan of the wolves’ stance) I ended up really liking her and keeping her longer than planned. She is pretty sweet and fun to dress up.  Hope you enjoy having her on your island. I like her catchphrase a lot too.


----------



## Seelie

I'm coming back to level / redo my main island, Muir Wood, and decided to update my villager lineup as well! 

The first hunt took 182 tickets and nearly killed me lol

I didn't keep track of the islands, but I feel like I saw a disproportionate number of hippos and cows (Naomi in particular showed up 4 times?? Ma'am please).  I also ran into Audie and Judy, the latter of whom I would love for my other island, buuut not this one.





Finally ran into Lily!





And brought her home.


----------



## Moritz

Island hopping just for fun

Island 1) beau
Island 2) tammy
Island 3) marcie
Island 4) naomi (run away!)
Island 5) pheobe
Island 6) chevre
Island 7) julia
Island 8 axel
Island 9) apollo
Island 10) velma
Island 11) maelle
Island 12) frank
Island 13) benedict
Island 14) cousteau
Island 15) a gorilla so didn't get a name
Island 16) kyle
island 17) Another gorrila
Island 18) nana
Island 19 flora
Island 20) deena, temping but no
Island 21) melba
Island 22) freckles
Island 23) bettina
Island 24) drago
Island 25) lucky
Island 26) chevre again
Island 27 is my last ticket and I am going to stop due to boredom and who do I find?


----------



## bestfriendsally

okay... i've got a bit of a predicament here... 


i have kid cat in the campsite tent.... 

thing is... i had him as a starter on my original island & i love him... but i don't have his card yet... 

& i plan to invite rudy with his card that i newly have.... rudy's so cute....


----------



## Tutle

Got Erik after 9 NMT. Really needed him for my new cottage core themed island I'm planning to build!


----------



## xara

tt’d cleo out earlier so i got to go island hopping! sadly, this was one of my shorter sessions but i’m still content with how it went. 

*1*. rodeo
*2*. 



Spoiler: my new neighbour!



chèvre: 
me: 

ajsjks i wasn’t expecting to invite chèvre today but she’s adorable and i couldn’t imagine leaving her behind. :’)


----------



## JemAC

I've been TTing to move Cookie of my island as I have her photo and she has been a villager on my island for a long time but have had no luck with passing the thought bubble to her. During the time travelling I've had numerous campsite villagers though;


Miranda - she's alright but didn't try and make her stay
Pekoe - she's in my NL town and I really like her so I tried for ages to make her stay but she constantly went for villagers I wanted to keep so I gave up
Shari - she's also in my NL town and I don't mind her but she's not a villager I'm interested enough in to try and make stay
Kabuki - not really a villager I was looking for
Cyrano - another villager I didn't attempt to make move to the island
Peanut - my original favourite AC villager, before Fauna, and a current resident in NL as well as been on my list of villager to look for when island hopping. I played quite a few games with her and won numerous items of clothing before she finally agreed to move and on the first go she suggested replacing Cookie!
So Peanut has now become the newest villager to move to my island


----------



## WaileaNoRei

So went on two island hopping adventures in the last month, replacing first Hamphrey and then Groucho.

Was not sure of the result from the first one, but have decided I am very happy with my new villagers.

Both trips were much shorter than I would have liked. I really enjoy island hopping so would prefer to go to at least 30 islands. So naturally I have had very good luck lately in terms of finding villagers I like (I also do like a lot of villagers)

Island hopping 4/2

1. Zucker - aww he is cute.
2. Billy - pretty cute. He’s like a perfect country/ natural/ cottagecore jock (at some point I started really liking all the jocks)
3. Henry 
4. Roald
5. Drago
6. Alfonso - considered him - he is probably my favorite alligator.


Spoiler: New Neighbor



7. Weber!  very cute, haven’t had a lazy in a while, and had planned to invite him if I found him. But kind of a let down to end my island hopping so soon—



(didn’t get a picture of him on the mystery island, but here he is enjoying the spring in his new home)



So because life is busy lately and I was off work for a week because my baby’s daycare had spring break, and my desire to island hop had not been satisfied, I decided, somewhat regretfully, to time travel Groucho out after receiving his picture

Island hopping 4/8

I could have been happy inviting the first villager to be honest. Lucy really wants to move in! I had her recently in my campsite and really like her. I like a lot of the pig villagers in general, and she is very cute (though not as cute to me as Maggie). But I just could not take the first villager I came upon. It was another short adventure though, as I found someone from my short list on island 5!

1. Lucy
2. Bertha 
3. Tutu -  cuter than expected
4. Zell



Spoiler: New Neighbor #2





5. Deena - funny thing about her, I invited her once before, then impulsively let Shep replace her the very next day because I did not have a smug and she was my third normal and the only one I was able to let go. I am happy to be able to invite her again!



So two new little neighbors, funny how they are the same species. 

and hopefully next time I will have slightly worse luck...


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Went island hopping today after Bob moved out! A much shorter trip than I would have liked, but I'm _lucky_ to have found an adorable lazy villager to replace Bob. 

T-Bone - cranky bull
Bud - jock lion - fun design, but I can only handle one jock on my island at a time. XD
Peanut - peppy squirrel - I expected her purple to be much louder, but she looks so cute! Definitely considering getting her once Ketchup moves out. :3 
Gayle - normal alligator
*Lucky* - lazy dog


----------



## Chris

Can't concentrate on work so decided to crawl back into bed and island hop. I've not visited Vylbrand since December but today I woke-up thinking, _"I need Cyd on my island."_ Bought NMT in bulk so I can just dive right into this. Operation *KICK OUT TEDDY* and then *FIND CYD *begins today.


----------



## Chris

After 3.5hrs of unsuccessfully trying to eject Teddy from Vylbrand I caved and let go of Papi. I have his amiibo card and intend to invite him back as soon as Cyd is located.

Island hopping escapades part #1:



Spoiler: Cyd Search: Hops 1-40




Gwen
Tammy
Octavian
Zucker
Naomi
Joey
Knox - _annoying because I want him on Swanstone (my other island)!!_
Klaus
Tex
Pashmina
Zucker
Violet
Claudia
Wendy
Kabuki
Maelle
Peck
Chevre - _she is so cute! I might need to add her to the list of potential Swanstone residents. _
Coco
Walker
Angus
Chow
Pango
Tad
Lopez
Tabby - _I actually think she would fit in really well on Vylbrand. Maybe another time._
Julian
Moose
Jacques
Chrissy
Peck
Billy
Eloise - _finally an elephant! Wrong one though. _
Snooty
Zell
Hamlet
Frank
Merengue
Bella
Gwen


----------



## Dunquixote

Roscoe just left (i tted cuz I was impatient; he would’ve moved day after tomorrow). I hope to find someone I don’t have an amiibo card for, though I will settle for a villager that I do have a card for as well, just hoping no dreamies show since I want to keep meeting more villagers and I don’t think I’ll be able to pass them up. Here are the villagers that I found:

1. Rooney - not interested
2. Tasha!  I want! But I have her card  I will pass but i find her again, I will invite
3. Spike! 

Was really hoping to island hop more, but I am happy! I don’t have his card and have been interested in him for awhile.


----------



## Bloodflowers

I did quite a bit of hunting this week with 2 cuties in mind. Let's see how that went! 


#1


Spoiler



Norma
Annalisa
Goose
Aurora
Astrid
Eugene
Monty
Hamlet
Naomi
Flora
Sandy
Marina
Wade
Tom
Sly
Spike
Soleil
Cranston
T-Bone
Sprinkle
Bangle
Coco
Pashmina
Gayle
Alice
Boots
Flurry
Tybalt
Bruce
Cherry
Ellie
Sydney
Curlos

and then... welcome to my island, *Nan*!   You'll fit in wonderfully.



#2


Spoiler



Quillson
Curt
Mint
Grizzly
Rooney
Flo
Bam
Hornsby
Becky
Norma
Bettina
Sterling
Friga
Cashmere
Lucha
Bea
Vivian
Rodeo
Leonardo
Poncho
Carrie
Rudy
Merengue
Al
Ketchup
Cube
Deli
Buck
Simon
Sylvia
Patty
Del
Hugh
Leopold
Marcie
Zucker
Marina
Zell
Claude
Pekoe
Snooty
Chevre
Octavian
Jakey
Spike
Curt
Daisy
Broffina
Freckles
Rhonda
Marina
Blanche
Boots
Soleil
Walt
Rizzo
Wendy
Grizzly
Rocket
Rolf
Olaf
Rod
Chevre
Samson
Maggie

At this point it was very late and I was very tired so I went to bed.



#3



Spoiler



taking care to not change the day, I logged on the next morning to continue the search

Antonio
Carmen
Octavian
Phil
Antonio
Tank
Pietro
Soleil
Chester
Bree
Becky
Becky again!
Maple
Shep
Julia
Marcie
Rocco
Tiffany
Jitters
Walt
Bonbon
Bitty
Ken
Peck

I was burned out by this point, and decided to take the next villager no matter what...

...welcome,* Julian!*  I actually like him a lot so it worked out in the end. He isn't permanent though.



#4



Spoiler



A few days later after TT'ing out Audie I was ready to continue.

Greta
Pudge
Deirdre
Flora
Raddle
Tipper
Cousteau
Bill
Annalisa
Ed
Timbra
June
Pierce
Teddy
Rory
Shari
Harry
Ava
Velma
Boone
Gladys
Puck
Hans
Truffles
Lobo
Mott
Cobb
Friga
Dobie
Anabelle
Stu
Erik
T-Bone
Friga
Marshal
Gayle
Leonardo
Knox
Dizzy
Canberra
Rex
Gladys

and then, right when my husband entered the living room urging me to go to sleep (it was laaate ) I finally found him...

*Lucky!* 

I think husband was my _lucky_ charm 



Oh my lord, that was EXHAUSTING but ultimately worth it when I saw those sweet faces!


----------



## Moonlight.

was going to go island hopping for a sisterly i really like when ursula showed up at my campsite! i really regretted getting rid of her so i happily welcomed her back    (my other choices were cherry, katt, reneigh, or phoebe tbh)


----------



## Sheep Villager

Mini island hop since Wendy moved out. I only had enough for 6 tickets due to my last kangaroo hunting spree and being occupied by other games. I had to tell myself to not be picky and just pick something that speaks to me even just a little this time. I actually considered almost all of the ones I ran in to.​
1. Ava - Heavily considered her since she reminds me of childrens cartoons.
2. Peanut - If I didn't have Claudia I would have picked her up, but I have limits on neon pink animals.
3. Pate - Only one I didn't consider. Sorry Pate.
4. Pashmina - I like Pashmina but she just didn't do it for me this time.

... And the one I ended up picking up was...​
5. *Roald.*

I'm not a Roald superfan, but something about him amused me. I'm running on about 4 hours of sleep today (no, I'm not okay) so his bug eyed look resonated with me. Pretty sure that's just about how I look right now. I might regret getting him since he is another jock villager and I already have a perma jock on my island. Oh well. We'll see how he fares.​


----------



## Chris

Dunquixote said:


> Roscoe just left (i tted cuz I was impatient; he would’ve moved day after tomorrow). I hope to find someone I don’t have an amiibo card for, though I will settle for a villager that I do have a card for as well, just hoping no dreamies show since I want to keep meeting more villagers and I don’t think I’ll be able to pass them up. Here are the villagers that I found:
> 
> 1. Rooney - not interested
> 2. Tasha!  I want! But I have her card  I will pass but i find her again, I will invite
> 3. Spike!
> 
> Was really hoping to island hop more, but I am happy! I don’t have his card and have been interested in him for awhile.


Spike has such a cool design. Enjoy! 



kakyoin said:


> was going to go island hopping for a sisterly i really like when ursula showed up at my campsite! i really regretted getting rid of her so i happily welcomed her back    (my other choices were cherry, katt, reneigh, or phoebe tbh)


I love Ursala! Never had her but a couple of my friends do and I always make a point of going and talking to her when visiting their islands.  


Operation *FIND CYD* part 2:


Spoiler: Cyd Hops: 41 - 100




Tammy
Renee
Shari
Jay
Claudia
Rhonda
Hippeux
Naomi
Opal -  #2!
Nana
Broffina
Bud
Paolo -  #3!
Peggy
Jitters
Cookie
Al
Shari
Anabelle
Rod
Sylvia
Willow
Antonio
Axel -  #4!
Rooney
Rod
Pietro
Phoebe
Sylvia
Clyde
Poppy - _potential future Swanstone resident. _
Tom
Alfonso
Willow
Annalisa
Puck
Lopez
Sally
Alli
Derwin
Pango
Gladys
Renee
Rory
Bud
Jacob
Gladys
Chester
Flip
Maggie - _I didn't know that this villager existed! She's really cute. If I was island hopping on Swanstone I'd have invited her!_
Freckles
Maple
Kidd
Pietro
Zucker
Lionel
Nan
Bangle
Erik - _he'd fit in well on either of my islands. Maybe someday!_
Merengue




40 + 60 = 100 hops so far. Kind of amazed I haven't quit by now, especially after encountering some villagers I would be happy to have on Vylbrand. Might continue after a shower and lunch.


----------



## Chris

Operation *FIND CYD* part 3:


Spoiler: Cyd Hops: 101 - 235




Carrie
Spork
Kabuki
Alice
Puck
Ava
Bob
Molly - _I've always wanted Molly, but I have her amiibo card, so it was easy to resist stopping here._
Ken
Stitches - _I'd take him if I were playing on Swanstone._
Peanut - _she's been living in my ACNL town since June 2013!_
Greta -_ I love the name Greta._
Octavian
Puddles
Peanut
Freya
Flora -_ another I'd have taken if this were Swanstone. _
Octavian
Robin
Eugene
Twiggy
Bruce
Eloise 
Harry
Huck
Bitty
Hamlet
Erik
Stella
Plucky - _ugh, the one chicken villager I don't like. _
Tom
Stinky
Ursala - _maybe she is one I'll consider for Swanstone. For Vylbrand I prefer sisterly villagers that give off more of a 'bad *****' vibe. _
Cyrano
Poncho
Bertha -_ I actually have her on Swanstone!_
Antonio
Filbert - _like Peanut, I've had him in my ACNL town since June 2013!_
Chief
Tucker  5/11
Limberg - _he's never appealed to me, but he seems cool and would fit in well on Vylbrand. Shame he's the same personality type as Cyd so would be redundant to invite him._
Leopold
Graham
Hamphrey
Monty
Drago - _he's pretty cool. He could be a nice addition to Swanstone._
Rex
Sly
Victoria
Tybalt
Sprocket - _I've always wanted him and he'd fit in great on Vylbrand! But not right now. _
Frank
Snooty
Anicotti - _cute. I associate her with *Laudine*. _
Mira
Ike - _I didn't know this villager existed before today!_
Hopper
Aurora
Nan
Mathilda
Pango
Sydney
Del
Ken
Egbert - _made me think of @-Lumi- _
Moe
Rocco
Sprinkle - _always wanted her, but I'm on a mission here._ 
Ellie -  6/11
Tybalt
Penelope
Ed - _wouldn't have minded him for Swanstone._
Knox - _please stop tormenting me. This is the second time I've encountered him and I desperately want him on Swanstone. Watch me struggle to find him when it's time to island hop on there!_
Tipper -_ I wouldn't mind her on Vylbrand someday. I don't like many snooty villagers and want to evict Whitney eventually._
Benjamin
Jay
Sprocket - _RNG please don't tease me._
Hugh
Ed
Audie -_ I have her on Swanstone. Also, she's the first New Horizons villager I've encountered during this run. Ticket #180!_  1/8
Judy - _wow, two in a row! If this were Swanstone I might have considered taking her._  2/8
Hamlet
Mallary
Bitty
Annalise
Ava
Al
Boyd
Gayle
Big Top -  7/11
Patty
Hazel - _I associate her with_ _*Justin*._
Opal 
Walt -_ I've never considered him before, but he'd be good on Vylbrand. _
Zell
Margie -  8/11
Pekoe
Amelia
Becky
Annalise
Drago
Elvis
Bunnie - _ooh, I like her. But I'm not prepared to stop before I find Cyd. _
Dobie -_ I'd have invited him under other circumstances. Also, I associate him with *Jeremy*._
T-Bone
Nibbles
Kidd
Deli
Kiki
Billy
Tipper
Ankha - _I've never considered her before. I like her, but don't think she'd be a good fit on either of my islands._
Knox -  _RNG I can't stand the way you tease._ 
Piper -_ maybe someday._
Lily
Kevin
Shari
Carrie
Al
Naomi
Twiggy
Billy
Bonbon
Rex
Sandy
Blanche
Peewee
Bones
Hopper
Biff
Sterling - _another I want to get on Swanstone, but I have his amiibo card so it's not so bad seeing him here!_
Zucker
Tipper
Broffina
Norma - _she was one of my starting villagers!_



*Stats so far*: 🏝 235 island hops.  8/11 unique elephants.  2/8 NH exclusive villagers.

Plan was to stop at 250 but I suddenly felt sick and am finishing this post from the bathroom floor.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Vrisnem said:


> Operation *FIND CYD* part 3:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cyd Hops: 101 - 235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie
> Spork
> Kabuki
> Alice
> Puck
> Ava
> Bob
> Molly - _I've always wanted Molly, but I have her amiibo card, so it was easy to resist stopping here._
> Ken
> Stitches - _I'd take him if I were playing on Swanstone._
> Peanut - _she's been living in my ACNL town since June 2013!_
> Greta -_ I love the name Greta._
> Octavian
> Puddles
> Peanut
> Freya
> Flora -_ another I'd have taken if this were Swanstone. _
> Octavian
> Robin
> Eugene
> Twiggy
> Bruce
> Eloise
> Harry
> Huck
> Bitty
> Hamlet
> Erik
> Stella
> Plucky - _ugh, the one chicken villager I don't like. _
> Tom
> Stinky
> Ursala - _maybe she is one I'll consider for Swanstone. For Vylbrand I prefer sisterly villagers that give off more of a 'bad *****' vibe. _
> Cyrano
> Poncho
> Bertha -_ I actually have her on Swanstone!_
> Antonio
> Filbert - _like Peanut, I've had him in my ACNL town since June 2013!_
> Chief
> Tucker  5/11
> Limberg - _he's never appealed to me, but he seems cool and would fit in well on Vylbrand. Shame he's the same personality type as Cyd so would be redundant to invite him._
> Leopold
> Graham
> Hamphrey
> Monty
> Drago - _he's pretty cool. Shame I already have two jocks: Goose and Teddy. He could be a nice addition to Swanstone though._
> Rex
> Sly
> Victoria
> Tybalt
> Sprocket - _I've always wanted him and he'd fit in great on Vylbrand! But not right now. _
> Frank
> Snooty
> Anicotti - _cute. I associate her with *Laudine*. _
> Mira
> Ike - _I didn't know this villager existed before today!_
> Hopper
> Aurora
> Nan
> Mathilda
> Pango
> Sydney
> Del
> Ken
> Egbert - _made me think of @-Lumi- _
> Moe
> Rocco
> Sprinkle - _always wanted her, but I'm on a mission here._
> Ellie -  6/11
> Tybalt
> Penelope
> Ed - _wouldn't have minded him for Swanstone._
> Knox - _please stop tormenting me. This is the second time I've encountered him and I desperately want him on Swanstone. Watch me struggle to find him when it's time to island hop on there!_
> Tipper -_ I wouldn't mind her on Vylbrand someday. I don't like many snooty villagers and want to evict Whitney eventually._
> Benjamin
> Jay
> Sprocket - _RNG please don't tease me._
> Hugh
> Ed
> Audie -_ I have her on Swanstone. Also, she's the first New Horizons villager I've encountered during this run. Ticket #180!_  1/8
> Judy - _wow, two in a row! If this were Swanstone I might have considered taking her._  2/8
> Hamlet
> Mallary
> Bitty
> Annalise
> Ava
> Al
> Boyd
> Gayle
> Big Top -  7/11
> Patty
> Hazel - _I associate her with_ _*Justin*._
> Opal
> Walt -_ I've never considered him before, but he'd be good on Vylbrand. _
> Zell
> Margie -  8/11
> Pekoe
> Amelia
> Becky
> Annalise
> Drago
> Elvis
> Bunnie - _ooh, I like her. But I'm not prepared to stop before I find Cyd. _
> Dobie -_ I'd have invited him under other circumstances. Also, I associate him with *Jeremy*._
> T-Bone
> Nibbles
> Kidd
> Deli
> Kiki
> Billy
> Tipper
> Ankha - _I've never considered her before. I like her, but don't think she'd be a good fit on either of my islands._
> Knox -  _RNG I can't stand the way you tease._
> Piper -_ maybe someday._
> Lily
> Kevin
> Shari
> Carrie
> Al
> Naomi
> Twiggy
> Billy
> Bonbon
> Rex
> Sandy
> Blanche
> Peewee
> Bones
> Hopper
> Biff
> Sterling - _another I want to get on Swanstone, but I have his amiibo card so it's not so bad seeing him here!_
> Zucker
> Tipper
> Broffina
> Norma - _she was one of my starting villagers!_
> 
> 
> 
> *Stats so far*: 🏝 235 island hops.  8/11 unique elephants.  2/8 NH exclusive villagers.
> 
> Plan was to stop at 250 but I suddenly felt sick and am finishing this post from the bathroom floor.



liking this post felt kind of wrong - I am enjoying your island hopping saga, but I hope you are alright and feel better soon!

Glad you got to discover Ike and Maggie, they are two of my underrated favorites!

who knew the hunt for Cyd would be so perilous? (I really hope you are okay)


----------



## Chris

WaileaNoRei said:


> liking this post felt kind of wrong - I am enjoying your island hopping saga, but I hope you are alright and feel better soon!
> 
> Glad you got to discover Ike and Maggie, they are two of my underrated favorites!
> 
> who knew the hunt for Cyd would be so perilous? (I really hope you are okay)


I'm glad to hear that someone is reading and enjoying my Cyd hunting expedition! I had worried that it would appear annoying.

Ike didn't stand out much to me but Maggie is adorable. I would absolutely invite her if I went hopping on my other island.

I'm doing okay. Not had the most pleasant evening but I will recover. I appreciate you acknowledging this and taking the time to comment, so thank you!


----------



## Dunquixote

Vrisnem said:


> Operation *FIND CYD* part 3:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cyd Hops: 101 - 235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie
> Spork
> Kabuki
> Alice
> Puck
> Ava
> Bob
> Molly - _I've always wanted Molly, but I have her amiibo card, so it was easy to resist stopping here._
> Ken
> Stitches - _I'd take him if I were playing on Swanstone._
> Peanut - _she's been living in my ACNL town since June 2013!_
> Greta -_ I love the name Greta._
> Octavian
> Puddles
> Peanut
> Freya
> Flora -_ another I'd have taken if this were Swanstone. _
> Octavian
> Robin
> Eugene
> Twiggy
> Bruce
> Eloise
> Harry
> Huck
> Bitty
> Hamlet
> Erik
> Stella
> Plucky - _ugh, the one chicken villager I don't like. _
> Tom
> Stinky
> Ursala - _maybe she is one I'll consider for Swanstone. For Vylbrand I prefer sisterly villagers that give off more of a 'bad *****' vibe. _
> Cyrano
> Poncho
> Bertha -_ I actually have her on Swanstone!_
> Antonio
> Filbert - _like Peanut, I've had him in my ACNL town since June 2013!_
> Chief
> Tucker  5/11
> Limberg - _he's never appealed to me, but he seems cool and would fit in well on Vylbrand. Shame he's the same personality type as Cyd so would be redundant to invite him._
> Leopold
> Graham
> Hamphrey
> Monty
> Drago - _he's pretty cool. Shame I already have two jocks: Goose and Teddy. He could be a nice addition to Swanstone though._
> Rex
> Sly
> Victoria
> Tybalt
> Sprocket - _I've always wanted him and he'd fit in great on Vylbrand! But not right now. _
> Frank
> Snooty
> Anicotti - _cute. I associate her with *Laudine*. _
> Mira
> Ike - _I didn't know this villager existed before today!_
> Hopper
> Aurora
> Nan
> Mathilda
> Pango
> Sydney
> Del
> Ken
> Egbert - _made me think of @-Lumi- _
> Moe
> Rocco
> Sprinkle - _always wanted her, but I'm on a mission here._
> Ellie -  6/11
> Tybalt
> Penelope
> Ed - _wouldn't have minded him for Swanstone._
> Knox - _please stop tormenting me. This is the second time I've encountered him and I desperately want him on Swanstone. Watch me struggle to find him when it's time to island hop on there!_
> Tipper -_ I wouldn't mind her on Vylbrand someday. I don't like many snooty villagers and want to evict Whitney eventually._
> Benjamin
> Jay
> Sprocket - _RNG please don't tease me._
> Hugh
> Ed
> Audie -_ I have her on Swanstone. Also, she's the first New Horizons villager I've encountered during this run. Ticket #180!_  1/8
> Judy - _wow, two in a row! If this were Swanstone I might have considered taking her._  2/8
> Hamlet
> Mallary
> Bitty
> Annalise
> Ava
> Al
> Boyd
> Gayle
> Big Top -  7/11
> Patty
> Hazel - _I associate her with_ _*Justin*._
> Opal
> Walt -_ I've never considered him before, but he'd be good on Vylbrand. _
> Zell
> Margie -  8/11
> Pekoe
> Amelia
> Becky
> Annalise
> Drago
> Elvis
> Bunnie - _ooh, I like her. But I'm not prepared to stop before I find Cyd. _
> Dobie -_ I'd have invited him under other circumstances. Also, I associate him with *Jeremy*._
> T-Bone
> Nibbles
> Kidd
> Deli
> Kiki
> Billy
> Tipper
> Ankha - _I've never considered her before. I like her, but don't think she'd be a good fit on either of my islands._
> Knox -  _RNG I can't stand the way you tease._
> Piper -_ maybe someday._
> Lily
> Kevin
> Shari
> Carrie
> Al
> Naomi
> Twiggy
> Billy
> Bonbon
> Rex
> Sandy
> Blanche
> Peewee
> Bones
> Hopper
> Biff
> Sterling - _another I want to get on Swanstone, but I have his amiibo card so it's not so bad seeing him here!_
> Zucker
> Tipper
> Broffina
> Norma - _she was one of my starting villagers!_
> 
> 
> 
> *Stats so far*: 🏝 235 island hops.  8/11 unique elephants.  2/8 NH exclusive villagers.
> 
> Plan was to stop at 250 but I suddenly felt sick and am finishing this post from the bathroom floor.



I am really enjoying reading this too (I love the commentary) and wanted to love it, but like @WaileaNoRei said, i feel bad that you’re feeling sick . I hope you feel better soon and get Cyd soon.


----------



## Chris

Dunquixote said:


> I am really enjoying reading this too (I love the commentary) and wanted to love it, but like @WaileaNoRei said, i feel bad that you’re feeling sick . I hope you feel better soon and get Cyd soon.


Thank you for the kind words. I'm doing a little better and @WaileaNoRei made my day by gifting me my target. 






However, the island hopping is not over! I realised today that I don't have a smug villager (and haven't for like six months, oops) so I think acquiring one is my next mission. I'm not sure if I'm after anyone specific yet but it'll be a fun journey.


----------



## Moonlight.

it took over 500+ tickets but i finally have my final dreamie


----------



## azurill

Mint has moved out of Serenity and I haven’t island hopped for that island for awhile. I am hoping to find a wolf or penguin. I get easily distracted and will probably end up with someone else. I have 32 tickets to use and if I don’t find anyone will move over Sprinkle from Jurai. 


Olivia - cute but better for Jurai 
Goose- not a bad villager just not who I’m looking for 
Rolf- I have his amiibo so can invite him later or to Jurai 
Kitt - not really a fan of kangaroos
Peck- he is ok 
Soleil - almost invited but better for Jurai 
Sly is moving to Jurai. I like him and I can move Sprinkle over another time.


----------



## JemAC

Bunnie asked to leave yesterday and as I haven't been island hopping in a while and she's the one I was most unsure about keeping permanently I decided to agree to her request. Currently for temporary villagers I'm looking for either Portia, Freya, Vivian, Cheri, Olive or Caroline or permanent villagers Rosie or Marshall.

1. Octavian
2. Zucker
3. Erik - had him before and really like him so might look for him another time
4. Friga
5. Limberg
6. Gonzo
7. Renee
8. Marina - not looking for an octopus despite how keen they are today
9. Norma
10. Frobert
11. Timbra
12. Keaton
13. Bam - not usually keen on the jocks but I really like Bam
14. Poppy - a previous villager
15. Maple - another villager I've already had, was tempted to take her back
16. Hornsby
17. Gayle
18. Stitches
19. Keaton - second time he's turned up, it's still a no
20. Deirdre
21. Jeremiah
22. Melba - old villager from my island
23. Al
24. Pudge
25. Bitty
26. Roscoe
27. Vic - nope, not sure why he manages to turn up every time I island hop
28. Rosie   - have had her previously on my island and thought I'd only want her temporarily but ended up regretting letting her leave so she's moving back to the island!


----------



## Moonlight.

decided to let a random number generator decide two villagers for me, ended up with these two which i'm more than happy with!


----------



## JemAC

Peanut asked to leave yesterday so I've TT'd her out so I can go island hopping, looking for Portia, Freya, Vivian, Whitney, Cheri, Olive, Caroline, Zell or Kidd as temporary villagers or Marshall or Erik as potential permanent villagers. I'd also consider a few others if use up a lot of NMTs before finding the villagers on my list.

1. Vic - my run of bad luck of always finding Vic continues, it's still a no
2. Roald - I'd have considered him if this was a much later NMT
3. Zucker
4. Biff
5. Gloria
6. Hans 
7. Pate
8. Aurora - another one I'd consider later
9. Biff - a repeat before the 10th island, still a no
10. Marcie
11. Flip
12. Poncho - he's really sweet, will probably look for him in the future
13. Peewee
14. Rooney - a previous villager from my island
15. Axel
16. Gayle
17. Renee - not who I'm looking for but I like her colour scheme
18. Benjamin
19. Canberra - nope, she looks too angry and I was convinced Canberra was a cranky villager
20. Bruce - another good villager that I might consider in the future
21. Whitney! - would've been happy to island hop a bit longer but I really like Whitney so she's now the newest member of the island, I've actually had her before but didn't get her photo last time so now I can fix that


----------



## Maiana

Went island hopping in search of Pietro, Ketchup, Olive, or Sherb ;m; I settled on taking Lucy as my Normal since I love her house and was running out of tickets I wanted to spend for the day.
Will be keeping track of who I run into next time!! It feels great getting back on the AC grind >


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Two island, two very different recent island hopping adventures lately, with two unexpected outcomes.

for the first, I was determined to get further than 10 tickets, because I love island hopping so much but always find someone quicker than I would like. This caused me to pass up at least 2 villagers I loved, and a few I would have been perfectly happy with. But I did still end up with a villager I love, so I guess it worked out in the end?



Spoiler: Wailea island hopping



1. Lily 
2. Rex , I adore Rex, my original lazy. Was sorely tempted to invite him…but trying to avoid repeats for now (at least I got his amiibo)
3. Ursala! I love her…which is why she lives on my second island. 
4. Olive - cuter than expected. Love her little tail
5. Teddy - he is so so cute. I want to not have a second jock right now. But love those eyebrows, and he looks so cuddly! - ended up continuing on, just cause I wanted to keep island hopping.
6. Goose - awww. If I had not just gotten plucky I would be tempted, despite wanting a non jock. He’s pretty cute!
7. Wade! I…really love him, and love his catch phrase. But really want to island hop for an obsessively long time…I decided to be dumb and keep going, not even knowing who I am looking for!
8. Clyde 
9. Coach
10. Rooney
11. Zucker
12. Chops
13. Hazel - very cute and I like her. Considered inviting…
14. Benjamin  I love him so much, what am I doing???
15. Tammy - also great
16. Moose
17. Lolly - she’s pretty cute
18. Jitters - also pretty cute
19. Avery
20. Nana
21. Apple - another one I love  
22. Bud - I like him more than I used to 
23. *Deirdre*…I basically invited her before I realized I was going to. I love her, will see how having two uchi villagers goes!

Still have regrets about wade and Benjamin though… maybe apple too.



Second I went island hopping for my second island, in which I am trying to do more active cycling through villagers. I ended up inviting a villager after only 4 islands. One which I wasn’t really searching for, but I figured what the heck. He’s popular so though I’d never have purposely searched for him I figured what the heck, cause I sure would never be able/ willing to trade for him.



Spoiler: Villekulla island hopping



1. Spike
2. Annabelle
3. Colton, ugh
4. *Raymond*

so, first impression, he’s fairly cute (even if he does not melt my heart quite as much as my little smug hamsters). I don’t know yet how long I might want to keep him around, but at least I can be pretty sure of finding him a new home whenever that is. And it is kind of fun to just compare the real thing to the hype.


----------



## xxcodexx

this seems to be the place to ask this and i think you already have answered this in part. ive never traded villagers so my question is: if you either trade a villager or allow them to leave your island im assuming that you can re-invite them to move back in? and if this is the case, how long after they have been traded/booted is it allowable to re-invite them back in?


----------



## xara

xxcodexx said:


> this seems to be the place to ask this and i think you already have answered this in part. ive never traded villagers so my question is: if you either trade a villager or allow them to leave your island im assuming that you can re-invite them to move back in? and if this is the case, how long after they have been traded/booted is it allowable to re-invite them back in?



yes, you’ll be able to invite them back, as soon as they’ve left your island (meaning their house is gone and all that’s left is a plot).


----------



## xara

reviving this thread since i went island hopping yesterday for the first time in a few months! it was a short session though, since i once again fell prey to a normal villager’s cuteness. 

*1*. henry
*2*. benedict (i considered inviting him as i’ve been wanting to give him a chance for a while, but i ultimately decided to pass for now)
*3*. maelle
*4*. rod
*5*. t-bone
*6*. charlise
*7*. 



Spoiler: my new neighbour!! 🍓








look how cute she is!


----------



## Sheydra

Funny enough was trying to find a new sisterly since I’m not really connecting to phobe and she just showed up in tent. Did kick out my annalisa but have her card so bringing her back.


----------



## S.J.

Congrats on finding Reneigh! She's definitely a cutie!


----------



## Serabee

Congrats! I've been considering getting a new sisterly and she's one of my top choices. She's so cute, and I LOVE a good pun name 

Agnes is also high on my list~


----------



## Kattea

Congrats! She was my first uchi and even though I didn’t keep her, I thoroughly enjoyed having her around.


----------



## Skyfall

She's my favorite, I love her.  Congrats!


----------



## xara

Sheydra said:


> Funny enough was trying to find a new sisterly since I’m not really connecting to phobe and she just showed up in tent. Did kick out my annalisa but have her card so bringing her back.



congrats! i hope you’ll enjoy having her!


----------



## your local goomy

This isn't super recent, but it's a pretty entertaining story. Sherb was a member of my original island and my favorite lazy, so when I reset, I did some island hopping to get the 3 tutorial villagers moved in. I pretty much took the first peppy and normal I took, which luckily for me were Bangle and Marina, whom I both like, and just continued with the lazies as a lazy was guaranteed to appear. Since I didn't have TBT or even Nookazon at the time, I had to grind all of my NMTs myself, and with a new island, it wasn't easy, but I wanted Sherb. After hours of grinding NMTs, turning down lazies I would have also liked, and straight hunting for the blue goat, I decided to just call it quits and take whatever lazy the game decided to give me. So, I made all of the furniture, got the house set up, and...needless to say I almost had a heart attack when I looked to see who the game was moving in and saw it was Sherb. Needless to say, he's never leaving.


----------



## xara

went on another island hopping session a few hours ago!

*1*. roald 
*2*. peck
*3*. norma (i was _so_ tempted to invite her )
*4*. lionel
*5*. bubbles
*6*. bubbles (again )
*7*. groucho
*8*. annalisa 
*9*. hamphrey (my friend is so upset that i didn’t invite him )
*10*. walker
*11*. bitty
*12*. bertha (she was actually one of my first 10 villagers, so seeing her again after all this time was nice!)
*13*. jay
*14*. felicity (leaving her physically hurt )
*15*. spike
*16*. violet
*17*. chief
*18*. harry
*19*. naomi
*20*. victoria
*21*. pekoe (she was one of my first 10 villagers as well! she was my starter normal)
*22*. marshal
*23*. queenie
*24*. elise
*25*. peaches
*26*. 



Spoiler: my new neighbour!! 🦌💙







a cutie!! i haven’t had a cranky since dobie moved out last year, so i’m super excited to have him! i love the deer villagers so much, and i’m happy that i didn’t bring home another normal or peppy i love so many of them, as my island _desperately_ needs some variety aha. ... also, why’d i run into practically every hippo today.


----------



## xara

just got finished with the longest island hopping session that i’ve had thus far and i am,, exhausted lol. but 100+ nmts and 3 hours later, i finally have myself a new neighbour! 

*1*. candi
*2*. jay
*3*. rocket
*4*. doc
*5*. olive
*6*. blanche
*7*. caroline
*8*. chadder
*9*. judy (i thought about inviting her, but ultimately decided to pass )
*10*. tybalt
*11*. goose
*12*. tank
*13*. gigi
*14*. rory
*15*. lucy
*16*. olivia
*17*. becky
*18*. bangle
*19*. curlos
*20*. zucker (i actually don’t think i’ve seen him since he left my island earlier this year, so running into him today was nice)
*21*. frobert
*22*. biskit
*23*. angus
*24*. alfonso
*25*. nana
*26*. dobie (another former villager of mine! i love him )
*27*. iggly
*28*. erik
*29*. rowan
*30*. gruff
*31*. admiral
*32*. leopold
*33*. paolo
*34*. claudia
*35*. alice
*36*. stu
*37*. ed
*38*. sydney
*39*. francine (thought about inviting her as well! maybe one day )
*40*. pinky
*41*. zucker (again )
*42*. joey
*43*. mott
*44*. lyman
*45*. tucker
*46*. bud
*47*. puddles
*48*. bud (again?? )
*49*. graham
*50*. vladimir
*51*. peewee
*52*. octavian


Spoiler: 53. apollo



stumbled upon shark island for the first time!





*54*. carrie
*55*. bluebear (was tempted to invite her, but i think that i’ll just stick with the 2 peppies that i have rn for the time being )
*56*. lyman (again )
*57*. bones
*58*. sly
*59*. tammi
*60*. marina
*61*. broffina
*62*. snake
*63*. keaton
*64*. carrie (again )
*65*. bertha (she was actually one of my first 10 villagers!)
*66*. bill
*67*. rooney
*68*. monty
*69*. peaches
*70*. rolf
*71*. biff
*72*. bianca (thought about inviting her. she’s adorable!)
*73*. hazel
*74*. goose (again )
*75*. gruff (again )
*76*. marina (again )
*77*. carrie (again??? )
*78*. genji
*79*. vic
*80*. frank
*81*. canberra
*82*. boots
*83*. jitters
*84*. rolf (again )
*85*. octavian (again )
*86*. gwen
*87*. monique
*88*. sly (again )
*89*. camofrog
*90*. vivian
*91*. paula
*92*. pashmina
*93*. caroline (again )
*94*. hornsby
*95*. louie
*96*. plucky
*97*. tammy (my starter uchi!)
*98*. rhonda
*99*. cally
*100*. peewee (again )
*101*. skye
*102*. tasha


Spoiler: 103. my new neighbour!! 🐧



friga is one of my favourite snooty/penguin villagers, so i’m super happy to have her! i’m also proud of myself for once again not inviting a normal or peppy villager. :’)


----------



## S.J.

xara said:


> just got finished with the longest island hopping session that i’ve had thus far and i am,, exhausted lol. but 100+ nmts and 3 hours later, i finally have myself a new neighbour!
> 
> *1*. candi
> *2*. jay
> *3*. rocket
> *4*. doc
> *5*. olive
> *6*. blanche
> *7*. caroline
> *8*. chadder
> *9*. judy (i thought about inviting her, but ultimately decided to pass )
> *10*. tybalt
> *11*. goose
> *12*. tank
> *13*. gigi
> *14*. rory
> *15*. lucy
> *16*. olivia
> *17*. becky
> *18*. bangle
> *19*. curlos
> *20*. zucker (i actually don’t think i’ve seen him since he left my island earlier this year, so running into him today was nice)
> *21*. frobert
> *22*. biskit
> *23*. angus
> *24*. alfonso
> *25*. nana
> *26*. dobie (another former villager of mine! i love him )
> *27*. iggly
> *28*. erik
> *29*. rowan
> *30*. gruff
> *31*. admiral
> *32*. leopold
> *33*. paolo
> *34*. claudia
> *35*. alice
> *36*. stu
> *37*. ed
> *38*. sydney
> *39*. francine (thought about inviting her as well! maybe one day )
> *40*. pinky
> *41*. zucker (again )
> *42*. joey
> *43*. mott
> *44*. lyman
> *45*. tucker
> *46*. bud
> *47*. puddles
> *48*. bud (again?? )
> *49*. graham
> *50*. vladimir
> *51*. peewee
> *52*. octavian
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 53. apollo
> 
> 
> 
> stumbled upon shark island for the first time!
> View attachment 382645
> 
> 
> *54*. carrie
> *55*. bluebear (was tempted to invite her, but i think that i’ll just stick with the 2 peppies that i have rn for the time being )
> *56*. lyman (again )
> *57*. bones
> *58*. sly
> *59*. tammi
> *60*. marina
> *61*. broffina
> *62*. snake
> *63*. keaton
> *64*. carrie (again )
> *65*. bertha (she was actually one of my first 10 villagers!)
> *66*. bill
> *67*. rooney
> *68*. monty
> *69*. peaches
> *70*. rolf
> *71*. biff
> *72*. bianca (thought about inviting her. she’s adorable!)
> *73*. hazel
> *74*. goose (again )
> *75*. gruff (again )
> *76*. marina (again )
> *77*. carrie (again??? )
> *78*. genji
> *79*. vic
> *80*. frank
> *81*. canberra
> *82*. boots
> *83*. jitters
> *84*. rolf (again )
> *85*. octavian (again )
> *86*. gwen
> *87*. monique
> *88*. sly (again )
> *89*. camofrog
> *90*. vivian
> *91*. paula
> *92*. pashmina
> *93*. caroline (again )
> *94*. hornsby
> *95*. louie
> *96*. plucky
> *97*. tammy (my starter uchi!)
> *98*. rhonda
> *99*. cally
> *100*. peewee (again )
> *101*. skye
> *102*. tasha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 103. my new neighbour!! 🐧
> 
> 
> 
> friga is one of my favourite snooty/penguin villagers, so i’m super happy to have her! i’m also proud of myself for once again not inviting a normal or peppy villager. :’)
> View attachment 382649


Aaaah, Friga has such a cute smile!    And I love Apollo's little hat on shark island lol.


----------



## your local goomy

I'm hunting for my new peppy, normal, and lazy friends! I have in mind who I want and since these are the only 3 types appearing atm, I hope it doesn't take long!


Erik (it hurt me to skip him, but if I get him again, I 100% will)
Hopkins
Egbert (hurt me not to get him, too!!!)
Bertha
Moe
Ozzie
Annabelle
Norma
Wade
Piper (I love her, but she isn't a priority)
Fauna (didn't take her, but managed to catch my first scorpion!)
Beau
Dora
Agent S
Carrie
Simon
Pango
Goldie
Boomer
Bubbles
Caroline (I ADORE her, but I'm really trying for Megan)
Nate
Ellie
Gladys
Broccolo
Walker
Hurawalhi welcomes its first new resident...Erik! I said that if I got him again, I'd keep him!
Carrie (again)
Lucy
Sandy
Marcie
Marina (it pains me not to take her, but like I said, I'm really hunting Megan)
Merengue
Pango (again)
June
Marina (again?!)
Bianca
Skye (caught another scorpion!)
Aurora (another normal I love )
Winnie
Winnie (twice in a row!!)
Margie
Midge (yet another normal I adore...)
Cookie
Anicotti
Sandy (again)
Aurora (again)
Pango...again...
Puddles
Bertha (again)
Twiggy
Lily
Bianca (again)
Savannah
Pango...AGAIN
Carrie again.
Chevre
Flurry
Ellie (again)
Bertha again
Vesta
Midge again...I'm in pain
Ketchup
Dora again
Annabelle
Gayle
Sandy again
Tutu (really considered her...)
Felicity (I adore her, but I have her amiibo card so I can get her at any time)
Rhonda
With that, my battery's low, so I'll resume the hunt later. Pretty unsuccessful tonight.

EDIT: I was doing some hopping and not bothering to write them down, but I invited Audie to live on my island! Since I'm going for a tropical theme, she's PERFECT! Now I just need to find a normal, I'm really going for Megan!


----------



## Flicky

I got an announcement of a campsite villager, and I walked in expecting another random villager to mark down on my list... Then this guy shows up!





I've been after Julian for a long time, so glad to finally have him on my island!


----------



## your local goomy

I'm back at it again! I have about 100 NMTs left, and since normal villagers are the only ones that will show up, I'm hoping that I can get Megan or Eunice relatively quickly!

Sandy
Marina (if I start to run out of NMTs and find her again, I'll probably adopt her. I want to get all of the octopuses on my island anyway. I just want her normal house)
Annabelle
June
Marina...again...
Goldie
Merengue
Margie
Vesta
Skye
Maple
Jambette
Aurora
Aurora...twice in a row!
Marina again
Savannah
Rhonda
Aurora again
June again
Bertha
Skye again
Deena
Savannah again
Fauna...I really considered taking her
Annabelle again
Skye again
Kitt
Gala
Margie again
Celia
Bertha again
Bettina
Daisy
Flurry
Aurora again
Margie
Annabelle again
After a while of hunting...Hurawalhi is welcoming its newest resident...*Megan!* Seriously, I can't have an island without Megan on it. Probably my favorite villager of all time.


----------



## your local goomy

Since good ol Nookazon failed me once again, with someone offering to trade me for Cyd then cancelling when I was just about done getting their stuff for them, I'm deciding to do the campsite reset method to hunt for the big red guy myself. I also need a snooty, and whilst my target is Willow, I'll probably accept Ankha or Diana if I see them first


----------



## xara

once again reviving this thread as i just got finished island hopping! it was a fairly short session this time around, and i’m a bit surprised by who i ended up inviting, but luck seemed to be on my side today! i’m happy with how this session went. 

*1.* vivian
*2.* fang
*3.* bea
*4.* soleil
*5.* miranda
*6.* gabi
*7.* celia
*8.* bill
*9.* naomi
*10.* plucky


Spoiler: 11. my new neighbour!! 🐰💖



bunnie wasn’t really a villager i ever saw myself having as she’s just,, never appealed to me much, but apparently my tastes have changed a bit aha. she’s precious and i’m very excited to have her.


----------



## your local goomy

Hunting for my 3 "tutorial" villagers with around 55 NMTs + the one that Tom Nook gives you. Bold means I adopted them!

Bertha
*Celia!*
Twiggy, really considered her
*Peanut!*
*SHERB!!!!*
Seriously, that was one of the quickest hunts...ever. More signs that this island is gonna be great, I think!


----------



## your local goomy

My data got corrupted...so I have to do this again for the tutorial villagers. My ideal villagers are:
*Caroline*- Normal
Bonbon, Felicity, Audie, Tangy, or Freckles- Peppy
Walker, Lucky, Zucker, or Sherb- Lazy


Merry
Sprinkle
Bluebear~ I love her, but she hangs out with me in Pocket Camp all the time
Al
Fauna 
Apple
*Sherb! Got my lazy villager ^^*
Gayle
Sylvana~ It was so hard to not take her...
Melba
Gayle #2
Fauna #2
Ellie
Dotty
Margie
Gala
Penelope
Ava
Twiggy~ Another tempting one
Tutu~ Also tempting
Bella
Victoria
*SWEET CAROLINE!

 *Seriously, I listened to the song as I was hunting and joked that it would help me find her. I didn't expect it to WORK! 
With that, my mood soured as I got stung by wasps whilst gathering wood for Caroline's furniture. Since Nook's Cranny is closed and I don't have the medicine recipe atm, I decided to call it a night and put my peppy hunt off till tomorrow.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Posting this a little after the fact, but I had a very lovely island hopping adventure recently, after letting my dear Sydney move out (I have her amiibo and may bring her back at some point)

finally made it to what for me is a decent number of islands, since I love island hopping and prefer to get to see at least 20 islands, and preferably more.

I once again failed in my recent quest to find a squirrel to invite, and the result was not exactly what I was aiming for, but still am pretty happy with how it turned out!


1. Renee - actually really like her, but already have 2 uchis right now
2. Elvis 
3. Egbert
4. Amelia
5. Yuka
6. Pancetti -  - probably my one potential regret, I love Pancetti, and if it had not been so early in my hunt I definitely would have invited her.
7. Tucker
8. Bianca 
9. Limberg
10. Diva
11. Rory 
12. Friga
13. Biff 
14. Sparro 
15. Julia
16. Cyd 
17. Paolo 
18. Annalisa
19. Vic
20. Drift
21. Gala
22. Rolf
23. Octavian
24. Huck
25. Blaire 
26. Beau
27. Barold - tempted because I have a soft spot for a glorious weirdo  - upon reflection I think I do want to invite him some day. Even my friend, who has much more traditional villager tastes than me says he has a strange kind of cuteness.
28. Bam
29. Kabuki - he is amazing and gorgeous and I love everything about how he looks. 
30. Twiggy
31. Hamlet  - had to run away to avoid inviting him again.
32. Rocket
33. Axel 
34. Reneigh 
35. Baabara 
36. Yuka 
37. Vic
39. Gaston
40. Colton 
41. Jacob
42. Fuchsia 
43. Antonio the rng gods are testing me with all the top notch adorable jocks…
44. Ava. I guess I do like chickens now, never thought she would appeal to me.

And finally my new villager:

45. Timbra  love her, and have been hoping to come across her. Despite her being a snooty I couldn’t help but invite her. I was somewhat regretting passing up Pancetti, so also happy to invite another one of my favorite underrated snooties. If only I like the snooty personality more.







Really do want to invite a squirrel someday though…


----------



## your local goomy

New day, new peppy hunt! Once again, I'm looking for Bonbon, Felicity, Audie, Tangy, or Freckles~

Flora~ I LOVE flamingos irl, but unfortunately I don't think the peppy personality fits her.
Bubbles
Sprinkle
Sprinkle #2
Bianca~ Definitely a tempting one
Maddie~ Also an incredibly tempting one, as we share a name!
Ruby
Apple
Flora #2
Bianca #2
Patty~ Love the cows, but I have her amiibo card.
Cookie
Maddie #2
Pango
Patty #2
Maddie #3
Apple #2
Puddles
Puddles #2
Bluebear
Rosie
Chrissy
*New neighbor!!*
*


*
Super glad I was able to find this sweetheart. Felicity is probably my favorite cat, and while I do have her amiibo card, I think the standard peppy house that you get from the tutorial villagers fits her super well! Also glad that I could save the majority of my NMTs for when I start going through a wider pool of villagers.

My next hunt, which will probably take place later today, as I'm trying to TT through the tutorial, is definitely going to take longer. My main targets are both Cyd and Static, along with a snooty, preferrably a cat such as Ankha or Purrl, though I may pick up other cats like Rudy, Stinky, or, of course, Raymond, if I happen to find them.


----------



## azurill

I need some help with my campsite villager. Friga is here and I really want to move her in but no matter how many times I finally win and with both my player characters she will only try and replace Aurora who I will never let go of. Is it just bad luck or is Aurora the only villager Friga will try and replace?


----------



## Dunquixote

azurill said:


> I need some help with my campsite villager. Friga is here and I really want to move her in but no matter how many times I finally win and with both my player characters she will only try and replace Aurora who I will never let go of. Is it just bad luck or is Aurora the only villager Friga will try and replace?


 
when she tells you who she wants to move out, you need to turn off your game. if you say no and exit out of the dialogue, she will keep picking the same villager unfortunately.


----------



## azurill

Dunquixote said:


> when she tells you who she wants to move out, you need to turn off your game. if you say no and exit out of the dialogue, she will keep picking the same villager unfortunately.


So  I’m out of luck since it auto saved right after she picked Aurora.


----------



## Dunquixote

azurill said:


> So  I’m out of luck since it auto saved right after she picked Aurora.



yeah, unfortunately :/. I did the same thing with Hornsby.


----------



## azurill

Dunquixote said:


> yeah, unfortunately :/. I did the same thing with Hornsby.


Thanks for letting me know. Oh well really wanted her.


----------



## Moonlight.

did a lot of island hopping today and last night and lemme just say, if i see one more chicken or bull, it'll be way too soon lol.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

I don't island hop very often, I prefer to either let new neighbors move in randomly or I'll invite someone I like from the campsite. 

But yesterday I decided to try it. 

Puddles just moved out (she will be very missed), so I had an empty plot, and I thought... Why not? So I bought three tickets and went for a ride. 

First was Octavian. I considered him. But I already have two crankies, and my island personality mix is all messed up at the moment, so I didn't need to further that.

Next I met Lobo. Yay, another cranky. Don't care for the wolves much anyway. 

Last ticket I found Tipper! I had her in my WW town and I loved her! So it was great being able to invite her into my island. 

It's strange, when I started this game, I avoided animals I had in the past. I wanted to experience "new" friends. Now, it's nostalgic to invite animals I've had. It's almost like they're moving from my old towns into my island. Puddles was one of those, so is Fauna, and recently Walt, and now Tipper.


----------



## xara

went on an island hopping session earlier! my luck was honestly all over the place today, but i’m still very pleased with how things went. ☺

*1.* beardo
*2.* shari
*3.* rowan
*4.* marina
*5.* cranston
*6.* phil
*7.* broffina
*8.* snooty
*9.* jacob i was actually really tempted to invite him, but ultimately decided to pass :’)
*10.* boots
*11.* clyde
*12.* vivian
*13.* candi
*14.* leopold
*15.* deirdre
*16.* maelle
*17.* dobie i genuinely might reinvite him one day. i love dobie so much 
*18.* cesar
*19.* rasher


Spoiler: 20. my new neighbour!! 🍅🦆



ketchup!!! she’s one of my absolute favourite villagers and i’m genuinely so happy to have her! she’s precious. 

also, i now officially have 4 peppies,,, please send help LOL.


----------



## deana

Island hopping today! Looking for someone to replace Lolly so another normal villager OR the man who continues to elude me Henry the frog. I came across SO MANY great villagers on this hunt I wish I had room for them all. I also got lucky and visited money rock island multiple times which is great cause I do need bells at the moment.

-Drago
-Victoria
-Octavian
-Peggy
-Pango
-Frank
-Tammy
-Rosie 
-Merry
-Buzz
-Murphy
-Lucky 
-Kid Cat
-Dobie
-Cashmere
-Tiffany
-Egbert
-Boomer
-Nan
-Cesar
-Paolo
-Cesar
-Wade 
-Pietro 
-Gruff 
-Sprocket 
-Benedict 
-Bones
-Velma
-Pancetti
-Cleo
-Scoot
-Rowan
-Leonardo
-Olaf
-Sly
-Olaf
-Astrid
-Kevin
-Olaf 
 Skye! 

I've never had a wolf villager thus far in NH so I decided to take Skye to come to my island  Still no Henry sightings but I think it was all in all a successful villager hunt.


----------



## Flicky

I finally found her, in my campsite no less! She asked to move Audie out three times in a row before settling on Cesar (who was the only villager I was willing to let go at this point). So glad to have Megan here at last.


----------



## Bloodflowers

I bid a fond farewell to Coco and set out on the journey for a certain special snooty 

1. Tammi
2. Ozzie
3. Rodeo
4. Skye
5. Alfonso
6. Pecan love her but not for this island
7. Leopold
8. Marcie
9. Axel
10. Snooty
11. Simon
12. Bea
13. Audie I swear I see her every time I villager hunt. I'm just not into her.
14. Iggly
15. Tank
16. Keaton
17. Roscoe I love him so much but I have his amiibo so I'll probably invite him later
18. Zucker
19. Lobo he's great but I already have Fang as my cranky wolf
20. Dobie same as Lobo. Love the cranky wolves
21. Renee



Spoiler: my new neighbour!



Cleo  I wanted her since New Leaf but I've never been able to find her. Now I have my purple queen


----------



## Stalfos

So a couple of days ago I went island hopping for my final (?) villager for Tropicallo. Since I've found most of the ones I wanted already I didn't have much of a pool to choose from. I made sure to have plenty of nook miles before the attempt but luckily I didn't need many tickets before I found one of the last few that I was considering. Here's the list of encounters I had:

1. Chops
2. Phoebe
3. Boomer
4. Piper
5. Ozzie
6. Chrissy
7. Ken
8. Norma
9. Wendy
10. Roald
11. Marina
12. Bones
13. Wade
*14. Audie*

Only problem is that peppies are getting a bit overrepresented on my island now. Eh, I'm just gonna have to deal with it, I could never part ways with *Flora* or *Bianca*.


----------



## xara

just got done island hopping and i’m genuinely so happy with my new neighbour!!! 


Spoiler: lil storytime



besties, i’ve spent the past 3-4 days attempting to tt merengue out and i am,, exhausted lol. 

literally every single one of my villagers asked to leave except for merengue, which was frustrating as hell lol, especially since i kept thinking about her asking to leave a few weeks ago, and how i had said no as i hadn’t received her photo yet. of course, this only furthered my despair when at 2am this morning, my one brain cell decided to function and i realized something;
merengue had been the last villager that i prevented from moving, meaning that she wouldn’t be able to ask again until i said yes/no to someone else.
now, i wasn’t 100% sure if this was the problem, but i genuinely couldn’t think of any other reason for her not asking to leave. so, i continued tt‘ing, said no to whitney when she asked to leave, and hoped for the best.

... merengue was in boxes an hour later.

my villain origin story is,, definitely much longer than it was 3-4 days ago LOL, but i’m happy that i finally got to go island hopping and that i can get back to playing normally after this. >:’)



*1.* hamlet 
*2.* hopkins 
*3.* alli
*4.* pompom
*5.* bangle
*6.* bea i lowkey considered inviting her
*7.* blanche 
*8.* limberg
*9.* gwen i thought she was friga at first and got excited LOL
*10*. apple
*11.* lionel 
*12.* tybalt
*13.* hopper
*14.* ava
*15.* bubbles
*16.* sterling
*17.* rhonda 
*18.* sherb
*19.* bitty
*20.* static
*21.* muffy
*22.* keaton
*23.* zucker
*24.* erik
*25.* flip
*26.* rowan
*27.* june i thought about inviting her, too :’)
*28.* victoria
*29.* rex
*30.* marina
*31.* aurora 
*32.* sterling again 
*33.* kyle
*34.* mallory
*35.* boyd
*36.* prince
*37.* spork
*38.* skye
*39.* stu
*40.* wendy
*41.* bangle again 
*42.* bree
*43.* timbra


Spoiler: 44. my new neighbour!!! 🦌💗



i literally jumped when i saw her oml. fauna is one of my absolute favourite villagers and i’m so excited to have her on my island!! 





​


----------



## Moritz

xara said:


> just got done island hopping and i’m genuinely so happy with my new neighbour!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lil storytime
> 
> 
> 
> besties, i’ve spent the past 3-4 days attempting to tt merengue out and i am,, exhausted lol.
> 
> literally every single one of my villagers asked to leave except for merengue, which was frustrating as hell lol, especially since i kept thinking about her asking to leave a few weeks ago, and how i had said no as i hadn’t received her photo yet. of course, this only furthered my despair when at 2am this morning, my one brain cell decided to function and i realized something;
> merengue had been the last villager that i prevented from moving, meaning that she wouldn’t be able to ask again until i said yes/no to someone else.
> now, i wasn’t 100% sure if this was the problem, but i genuinely couldn’t think of any other reason for her not asking to leave. so, i continued tt‘ing, said no to whitney when she asked to leave, and hoped for the best.
> 
> ... merengue was in boxes an hour later.
> 
> my villain origin story is,, definitely much longer than it was 3-4 days ago LOL, but i’m happy that i finally got to go island hopping and that i can get back to playing normally after this. >:’)
> 
> 
> 
> *1.* hamlet
> *2.* hopkins
> *3.* alli
> *4.* pompom
> *5.* bangle
> *6.* bea i lowkey considered inviting her
> *7.* blanche
> *8.* limberg
> *9.* gwen i thought she was friga at first and got excited LOL
> *10*. apple
> *11.* lionel
> *12.* tybalt
> *13.* hopper
> *14.* ava
> *15.* bubbles
> *16.* sterling
> *17.* rhonda
> *18.* sherb
> *19.* bitty
> *20.* static
> *21.* muffy
> *22.* keaton
> *23.* zucker
> *24.* erik
> *25.* flip
> *26.* rowan
> *27.* june i thought about inviting her, too :’)
> *28.* victoria
> *29.* rex
> *30.* marina
> *31.* aurora
> *32.* sterling again
> *33.* kyle
> *34.* mallory
> *35.* boyd
> *36.* prince
> *37.* spork
> *38.* skye
> *39.* stu
> *40.* wendy
> *41.* bangle again
> *42.* bree
> *43.* timbra
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 44. my new neighbour!!! 🦌💗
> 
> 
> 
> i literally jumped when i saw her oml. fauna is one of my absolute favourite villagers and i’m so excited to have her on my island!!
> View attachment 392927​
> 
> 
> ​


Congrats on getting a dreamie!
And 44 tickets is really great going.

Reading through your list it's quite funny to see how different people's tastes are. If it was me doing it I would have stopped hunting at 10 different times haha (bangle, limberg, tybalt, ava, sherb, flip, Prince, stu, bangle again, timbra)

I'm not in the mood to kick anyone off my island, but reading those names really has me in the mood to villager hunt now haha


----------



## your local goomy

More island hopping for a normal and a peppy. Seriously can I like stop restarting my island @_@. Was lucky enough to get Papi on an island I visited whilst trying to build the shop, so no lazy hunting today!

Tammi
Marcie
Ava...I love chickens, but I want to keep the hunt going on for longer. But I'll probably nab her if I get her again so Goose can have a girlfriend lmao
Fauna...once again, I want the hunt to go on for a bit longer
Tutu  
Carrie
Marina  
Alice
Merengue
Flurry
Good Golly Miss Molly!!!



Found my normal neighbor! I try not to have too many top tier villagers on my island, but she's such a sweetheart and this is my first time having her in any AC game! Super excited to have this ducky around ^^


----------



## JKDOS

I'm sharing some info regarding campsite farming.. (Using Raymond for example.). 

I've read on one of the wikis that with the campsite, there is a 50% chance you'll get a villager of the personality your town is missing. And out of that personality, the game will not pick a from one of your past villagers or past campers until you've cycled through them all.

This should mean you can give yourself an overall 50% chance of finding a non-Amiibo villager like Raymond,  provided you have have no smugs in town, and have Amiibos for every smug. --- But also, through process of elimination, without owning any Amiibos, you can slowly work your way to that 50% of chance if you don't find him long before then.

Stats for nerds below


Spoiler



Removing Toby, and the forced smug at the start of the game. There are 33 possible smugs who can appear in the campsite from the start.

After every successful 50% roll on personality, your odds of finding Raymond are


# of previous Smugs in Camp/Townchance for your desired smug1​3.03%​2​3.13%​3​3.23%​4​3.33%​5​3.45%​6​3.57%​7​3.70%​8​3.85%​9​4.00%​10​4.17%​11​4.35%​12​4.55%​13​4.76%​14​5.00%​15​5.26%​16​5.56%​17​5.88%​18​6.25%​19​6.67%​20​7.14%​21​7.69%​22​8.33%​23​9.09%​24​10.00%​25​11.11%​26​12.50%​27​14.29%​28​16.67%​29​20.00%​30​25.00%​31​33.33%​32​50.00%​33​100.00%​


----------



## bestfriendsally

i'm on maple's 3rd day of moving in today ^^
she's so cute ^^


----------



## DaviddivaD

I found Audie at my campsite last week. Totally random. Grabbed her ASAP and took this picture. I even won the first game we played. She replaced Marty. I've wanted her for over a year.


----------



## Bloodflowers

Ed aka when you order Julian on Wish finally left so time for another villager hunt! I put on a livestream and settled in for an afternoon of fun meeting new friends 



Spoiler: pain and suffering



Naomi
Pate
Marina
Chester
Buzz
Broccolo
Flo
Bitty
Aurora
Norma
Peewee
Patty
Peaches
Cesar
Bitty x2
Croque
Benedict
Ricky
Amelia
Rodney
Lionel
Margie
Curlos
Tipper
Zucker
Pekoe
Murphy
Lobo
Octavian
Scoot
Octavian x2
Ankha 
Dobie
Patty x2
Hamlet
Merengue
Boone
Frobert
Rolf
Erik
Gladys
Flip
Pierce
Spike
Pashmina
Marcie
Keaton
Sprinkles
Elise
Iggy
Antonio
Yuka
Chevre
Merengue x2
Bill
Gladys x2
Peanut
Deli
Freckles
Pierce x2
Anabelle
Biff
Graham
Scoot x2
Bianca
Zucker x2
Erik x2
Jambette
Anabelle x2
Tutu
Angus
Rory
Mathilda
Bitty x3
Hamphrey
Lopez
Flurry
Stu
Astrid
Katt
Patty x3
Cashmere
Naomi x2
Deena
Tiffany
Ankha x2
Pompom
Cube
Felicity
Puddles
Diva
Flurry x2
Gruff
Sly
Baabara
Vivian
Bluebear
Claudia
Patty x4
Walt
Soleil
Rodney x2
Bunnie
Admiral
Gayle
Kid Kat
Tipper
Murphy
Tipper x2
O’hare
Hornsby
Pierce x3
Jitters
Rocket
Boyd
Kyle
Sly x2
Rooney
Elvis
Spike x2
T-Bone
Queenie
Pango
Zell
Astrid x2
Drift
Drift x2
Hopper
Axel
Pancetti
Boris
Claudia
Rodney
Hornsby x2
Merengue x2
Katt x2
Bree
Kabuki
Bangle
Kiki love of my life  I will invite her via amiibo at a later date
Piper
Bertha
Norma
Octavian x3
Tangy
Static
Wendy
Barold
Louie
Apollo
Elise x2
Gladys x3
Naomi x2
Ed
Shari
Ankha x3
Yuka x2
Deli x2
Twiggy
Friga
Peaches x2
Ellie
Deena x2
Soleil x2
Annalise
Anabelle x3
Broffina
Norma x2
Vivian x2
Simon
Del
Monty
Tybalt
Chevre
Wart Jr
Eunice
Rocket
Hornsby x3
Sydney
Zucker x3
Hornsby x4 !!!
Paula
Rodeo
T-Bone
Alli
Hornsby x5 are you ****ing kidding me?!
Tank
Frita
Shep
Tad
Freya she’s a great villager and I came very close to taking her but my stubbornness wouldn’t let me 



I’ve never had such terrible luck hunting. So many duplicates! I had a mental list of 10 villagers I’d happily invite to my island but I didn’t encounter a single one, but I saw Hornsby FIVE times. Who wants one Hornsby let alone 5? Sorry dude, you’re actually kind of cute for a rhino but my hatred for you will outlive the sun 

I have 100 tickets left but I will need some time to regenerate before doing this again.  Send pizza


----------



## xara

i wasn’t expecting to get to go island hopping again so soon, but since bunnie gave me her photo a few days ago (one of the quickest i’ve gotten thus far!), it was time for me to find another new neighbour :’). so, i did what i always do; grabbed a few packs of nmts, turned on some music and prepared to go at this for a bit. 

...only to find my new neighbour on the very first ticket. 


Spoiler: 🐰



i’m absolutely not complaining, though! i adore carmen with all my heart and am so happy to have her, i just wasn’t expecting this ‘session’ to be so short.


----------



## Sophie23

I love using nook miles tickets XD 
hopefully I’ll find my dreamies 
I have a lot of dreamies cookie being one of the them lol


----------



## Moritz

Not really sure who I'm looking for 
I was just in the mood for hunting so I kicked a villager out 
Not going to be suuuuper picky, but higher standards than just liking them

1) rolf
2) becky
3) Wendy 
4) rasher 
5) Bertha 
6) raddle 
7) nan
8) bitty 
9) apple (run away!!!!)
10) zucker 
11) Alice
12) annalise 
13) Sally 
14) vesta (never seen her in person before. She's so creepy)
15) Antonio 
16) brocolo 
17) Rory (I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tempted)
18) goose 
19) Walt
20) marcie 
21) Phil (I was about to take him but didn't like his eyes in the end)
22) daisy
23) Wendy again... no girl, just no
24) amelia 
25) merengue 
26) Wolfgang 
27) Paolo (temping)
28) gruff 
29) anchovy 
30) bud
31) cesar
32) boone 
33) Claudia 
34) most
35) willow 
36) Ali
37) Jay
38) deirdre 
39) Charlise 
40) velma 
41) Coco 
42) Lopez
43) bones 
44) Agnes 
45) apple again... hit her over the head multiple times and put out her fire. Hopefully she got the message 
46) goose again... this is going well I see 
47) gala


48) Paolo... again... but I was tempted before and now I'm bored. 
So welcome to my island


----------



## azurill

I now that Diana asked to leave Jurai and I gave her photo and Amiibo it’s time for island hopping. I have 75 NMT’s to start with . Looking for Ken, Kevin, Dom or Olive.

1) Marina : I like her but have her amiibo 
2) Vesta: I do like yer but looking for Dom 
3) Margie: I really like her had her on my main island and have her amiibo 
4)Cheddar : tempted 
5) Amelia 

this ended quicker then I thought it would


Spoiler: My new neighbor 








Wasn’t looking for her at the moment but love her.


----------



## Merielle

Now that Jacques has officially left Lostglade, it's time for some villager hunting!  I'm hoping to find any of my remaining dreamies—Deli, Rod, Merry, Deirdre, Sylvana, or Mint!  I still need Lily too, but thankfully she moved into my mom's island, and she's holding her for me—so if I do come across her, I won't be taking her.

1. Benjamin—apparently he's still waiting for his owner to return.  Hopefully he'll be back soon!
2. Marcel.  He didn't say much.
3. Tybalt
4. Nate
5. Opal
6. Robin
7. Derwin
8. _Deirdre!!!  _Just in time for autumn, too!!

That ended... much sooner than I expected.  Once again, I have been blessed with an incredibly fast villager hunt.    Glad I took the time to gather resources while I was out.


----------



## Mattician

Sad day yesterday.

I searched for 5-6 hours and used exactly 200 NMTs. Was only looking for Kiki or Lolly. But I didn't. After 700+ NMTs I couldn't find either of one of them.

First cat: 10th ticket - Kabuki
Second cat: 169th ticket - Rosie
Third cat: 182nd ticket - Punchy
Fourth cat 196th ticket - Purrl

A major gap in between finding the first and second cat. Only 4 cats out of 200 tickets.

I saved up nook miles for months because it was my last chance to use NMTs when I finally let Kevin move out. Since the last villager to move in will never get the move out bubble, and I already have 9 permanents. So if I didn't find Kiki or Lolly, a random villager will move in. Now I can only replace the random move in if I find Kiki or Lolly in the campsite. Who knows how long that will take because I don't time travel. I guess I could buy amiibo packs, but I don't really want to.


----------



## Snek

Ok guys. This is my first and last time of posting an Island Hopping! I finally got my ultimate dreamie! I've been playing since launch and I've haven't seen him until now! The odds were stacked against me. I knew from my experience with RNG and TBT raffles that it wasn't going to be easy to find him...but I finally did! I'll list my entire island hop along with snarky comments about each encounter.

The Quest for Drago

1. Caroline - no. didn't expect a miracle
2. S*noo*ty - 
3. Plucky - no to the granny chicken
4. Boone - hahaha Booone! you really don't remember me? Don't remember all the pitfalls I pushed you into or the nets smacked in your face? really? 
5. Norma - I already got your picture Norma. I dont need you again
6. Rocket - seriously? never. 
7. Curlos - no señor
8. Astrid - sorry Pietro is the only clown for me
9. Iggly - oogly doogly ugly
10. Baabara - naaaah
11. Benedict - no. I don't even know who you are
12. Sly - not Drago so no
13. Claudia - no no no
14. Poncho - tempted
15. Sylvia - literally who? I had to check the name. 
16. Rosie - pass. can't say bad things about cats
17. Merry - pass. this one does unsettle me with the hair though. 
18. Elmer - what kind of catchphrase is tenderfoot?
19. Marshal - no. sorry marshal stans.
20. Aurora - the journey continues
21. Queenie - every island hop, I swear
22. Bree - if I ignored you on the last island hop, did you think I wouldn't this time? Did you? 
23. Angus - that flame tee is dark, japan. Dark.
24. Graham - I can't take you seriously with those glasses. I just can't
25. Teddy - no, no bears.
26. Joey - he's wearing a diaper. no. 
27. Anicotti - ugh Im definitely cursed or something
28. Rex - no. don't settle for the ordinary.
29. Molly - this really tore me. I was extremely tempted. I had to say no. If I get Fauna though...not sure if I can
30. Biskit - his head does remind me of a pumpkin but I think I could do better...maybe
31. Sydney - the adventure continues
32. Boots - it's like the game knows I want Drago…
33. Rowan - no, I already have a tiger
34. Naomi - my eyes
35. Naomi (again) - Evil cow! You deserve to be a hamburger! *I immediately hit her repeatedly with the net
36. Tipper - what's with the rng and giving me cows…
37. Cobb - how is he a jock again? 
38. Yuka - the pain, the suffering
39. Mathilda - could be a Halloween villager. The joey can be a demon spawn coming out of her body...nah I can do better
40. Marina - hey. I know you want Zucker but I just have to say...he's not that into you. I ain't inviting you honey. no.
41. Annalise - nope! next!
42. Frank - I'll be frank. No. 
43. Renée - not sure what the design team was smoking
44. Octavian - I already got your photo Doc I don't need you again
45. Simon - Simon says: no!
46. Eugene - Koalas are cool but not for me. I can see why some like Eugene though
47. Norma (again) - I know you miss my island but you're starting to annoy me. You cost me a NMT. never inviting you again
48. Del  - I already got your photo Del. Why every other gator villager but Drago?! Why RNG? Whyyyyy

RNG finally listened....

49. DRAGO! I found my boy! Found you at last my baby dragon! My NH life is complete!


----------



## xara

got finished with an island hopping session a few hours ago and i’m very pleased with how it went! i ran into so many lovely villagers that picking a new neighbour was tougher than normal, but i’m very happy with my choice. ^_^ 

*1.* portia i was tempted to invite her; she’s so cute! 
*2.* flora 
*3.* butch 
*4.* tex
*5.* vesta i was genuinely so tempted to invite her i’m?? i obviously decided to pass for now, but i’d definitely like to have her on my island one day! she’s so cute and i love her expressions 
*6.* keaton i thought he was francine for a min because all i saw was bright blue. i was lowkey so disappointed lmao
*7.* lobo was tempted by him as well
*8.* bianca 
*9.* queenie 
*10.* anabelle
*11.* gonzo 
*12.* ken
*13.* rory 
*14.* ava 
*15*. pango
*16.* henry 
*17.* cesar 
*18.* dizzy
*19.* skye 
*20.* flurry and her! she’s such a precious lil baby omg 
*21.* julia 
*22.* celia 
*23.* moose 
*24.* mott
*25.* paolo
*26.* bangle 
*27.* ozzie 
*28.* soleil
*29.* zucker 
*30.* gladys 
*31.* kid cat
*32.* bree 
*33.* peewee
*34.* simon
*35.* jacques
*36.* boris 
*37.* lyman
*38.* alfonso 
*39.* hopper
*40.* rasher
*41.* nana i swear, i’ll invite her one of these days xjsknso
*42.* timbra she was very tempting as well! she’s super pretty :’o


Spoiler: 43. my new neighbour!! 🕊💗



i’ve run into midge almost every time that i’ve gone island hopping, and every time i’m tempted to invite her. i finally gave in tonight — she’s just so cute! <3



also, can you tell that i’m messing around with photo editing again LOL.


----------



## JemAC

It’s been a long time since I last went island hopping as I have most of my dreamies but recently Whitney gave me her photo so I decided that I’d let her leave when she next asked. She is a villager that I really love but I have Diana and Vivian currently as permanent snooty’s and while I really like the personality I know I don’t need 3 of them on my island and I like island hopping and finding more villagers that I want to collect a photo off.

Today, however, Isabelle informed me of a visitor to the campsite so I headed over there and met *Bill*. I don’t currently have any jocks on my island and hadn’t really been planning on looking for any as I’m not a huge fan of the personality but recently I’ve grown fond of Bill after seeing him a lot while playing Pocket Camp and thought he might look really cute on my island, especially as a friend for Molly. 

As I was only willing to let Whitney be replaced at the moment and didn’t want to spend too much time trying to get him to move in I decided to give it one chance to see if he picked the right villager and for once it actually worked out so Bill is now the newest villager to my island


----------



## azurill

Island hopping on Jurai since Melba left and I have her photo and amiibo.  Trying again to find Dom , Ken or Kevin. Maybe this time I won’t get sidetracked by another cute villager. The chances are high I will see someone else. Starting with 70 NMT’s.


Lucy : she is adorable very tempted
Gaston : not bad but not right now
Antonio: : I like him but have his amiibo
Hamphrey: so tempting maybe if I see him again
Winnie: I like her maybe another time
Tad : almost asked him
Fauna: had her on my main island land have her amiibo
Angus: he’s ok
Ava: sorry wrong chicken
Rowan : he is ok
Tasha : not looking for her right now
Rodney: sorry but not looking for him
Tipper : I like her but have her amiibo
Velma: meh sorry
Annalise : tempted but not yet maybe if I see her again
Freckles: meh sorry
Rocco: sorry but no
Broffina : sorry wrong chicken
Gala: loves her was already on Jurai. Can invite back with amiibo card
Octavian : I like him but have his amiibo .  Now I’m stopping for the night will try again tomorrow
Keaton: he’s ok 



Spoiler: Yea I got distracted again new villager is 



. 




. Maybe someday I will find Dom, Kevin and Ken.


----------



## xara

tt’d carmen out earlier, so i got to go island hopping tonight! i ran into a pretty neat bunch of villagers this time around (no repeats!), and i’m super happy with how this session went! <3

*1.* alli
*2.* sprocket 
*3.* sylvia
*4.* cranston
*5.* tutu if i hadn’t just gotten rid of a peppy villager, i honestly might’ve invited her. she’s so cute!
*6.* antonio
*7.* snooty i’m not sure why, but i was lowkey tempted to take her  
*8.* cube and him! i’m definitely gonna invite him one day
*9.* elvis
*10.* rhonda
*11.* dobie
*12.* plucky
*13.* bam
*14.* hamlet despite me saying numerous times that i don’t like him, i was lowkey so tempted to invite him. i don’t know why, but he suddenly looked adorable to me LOL
*15.* peaches
*16.* tipper
*17.* maelle
*18.* mira was tempted to invite her, too! 
*19.* marcie and her! 
*20.* tia 
*21.* mac
*22.* apple
*23.* zucker
*24.* rodeo
*25.* kyle 


Spoiler: 26. my new neighbour!! <3



ZELLLLLLL!!!


----------



## azurill

I wasn’t planning to go on another villager hunt so quickly but Skye is the only villager trying to leave Serenity. Even though I don’t have her photo I do have her amiibo so I can try again to get her photo another time. I have decided to finally make Serenity an all penguin island so only looking for penguin villagers. This could take awhile with the only two exceptions being Dom or Kevin since I really want them on Jurai. 
Starting with 100 NMT’s 

Kidd
Bunnie 
Hippeux 
Claudia 
Rolf 
Sly 
Violet 
Cookie: so tempted 
Nan 
Biff 
Apple
Tybalt tempted 
Portia would be good on Jurai 
Felicity 
Mint 
Winnie
Time for a break 

Bud 
Sprocket 
Gayle 
Moe 
Ike 
Vic 
Shari 
Klaus 
Stu 
Mott
Rex 
Cranston 
Bianca 
Poncho tempted 
Robin 
Timbra 
Henry tempted 
Wolfgang : tempted 
Cesar
Chief : tempted , will most likely ask the next wolf I see 
So hard to leave the wolves behind 
Bonbon 
Croque 
Dora 
Violet : second time 
Egbert
Melba 
Winnie: second time


I found my new villager so happy 


Spoiler: New villager


----------



## Morningowl

Found it interesting that I had three camp site visits in two weeks(I wasn’t using amiibo).


----------



## Merielle

I've let Tutu go to pursue her dreams of stardom further, so it's time for another villager hunt!  I'll be going for any of the following of my remaining (currently available) dreamies: Deli, Rod, Merry, or Mint!  I have Sylvana's Amiibo card, so I'll probably pass up on her if I find her.

1. Leonardo
2. Lucha
3. Anabelle
4. Prince
5. Canberra
6. Marina (I had this cutie in New Leaf for awhile!)
7. Aurora
8. Tipper (also had her in NL!  good cow)
9. Sylvia
10. Drago
11. Timbra
12. Erik (a permanent NL villager of mine!  seeing lots of old pals tonight)
13. Bella
14. Felicity (she's so cute, I was really tempted ;v; )
15. Broffina
16. Queenie
17. Alli
18. Bonbon
19. Apple
20. Erik again!  Glad to see you're doing well, buddy, but I'm looking for somebody else, soo...
21. Vivian (very pretty, but not the snooty I'm after)
22. Lolly!  Ugh she's adorable; I had a hard time passing her up.
23. Maddie
24. Annalisa
25. Deli!!!  I'm so glad my monke son will finally be coming home ;u;

Hopefully next hunt I'll be able to look for Shino too


----------



## Khaelis

Recently restarted and purchased 300 NMT, and I'm hoping I encounter Skye for my Normal mode "tutorial/story" villager.


----------



## deana

After a little break from the game, Hornsby has finally asked to move (after receiving his photo AGES ago) so it's island hopping time! Still looking for Henry who NEVER shows up for me 

1. Diana
2. Octavian 
3. Biskit
4. Patty
5. Bud
6. Dizzy 
7. Clay
8. Patty 
9. Drago
10. Lionel
11. Blaire
12. Monty
13. Bud 
14. Kitt
15. Nan
16. Ruby 
17. Snooty 
18. Beau 
19. Sherb
20. Chow
21. Pierce 
22. Diva 
23. Kidd
24. Ozzie 
25. Vesta
26. Pango 
27. Samson 
28. Olaf 
29. Angus 
30. Boots 
31. Nana
32. Genji
33. Apple 
34. Maddie 
35. Puddles 
36. Sprocket 
37. Bianca 
38. Kitt
39. Cleo
40. Baarbara 
41. Apollo 
42. Kyle 
43. Octavian 
44. Bob 
45. Bertha 
46. 



Spoiler: New Resident 



KEN! 
Can't say I'm not disappointed that Henry refuses to show up for me  but I think Ken is a pretty cool guy so I'm happy to have him in the mean time


----------



## xara

went island hopping this morning after tt’ing marty out! it was a pretty short session this time, but i’m pleasantly surprised by how it went! 

*1.* bunnie
*2.* charlise
*3.* lobo 
*4.* elise
*5.* zucker
*6.* peanut inviting her was very tempting :’)
*7.* jitters
*8.* gladys
*9.* olivia


Spoiler: 10. my new neighbour!! 🐱🖤



i‘m genuinely so shocked that i invited him lol, but i have no regrets! i’ve never really understood mr. office cat’s hype, and while i still don’t, i’m excited to get to know him! 

also, _no_ i will not be putting him in a maid dress — the poor guy deserves a break. 

if i put him in a different dress, though, that’s between him and i lmao.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i want to go looking for eric.... but his house interier doesn't fit!~






he's so cute, though!     

i think i want him more then sherb now... i'll swap him to be fuschia's nephew actually... :>  


& here's sherb's interier


----------



## miyac

Went island hopping yesterday after Bianca decided to move. I was looking for a normal villager (as I don't have any) specifically Merengue.

1. Tybalt
2. Alfonso
3. Lyman
4. Aurora
5. Rhonda
6. Tybalt
7. Leopold
8. Rhonda
9. Wendy
10. Vivian
11. Cleo
12. Tybalt
13. Chevre
14. Sherb
15. Carmen
16. Cyrano
17. Lyman
18. Paula
19. Rodeo
20. Stu
21. Flurry
22. Rocket
23. Stu
24. Jacob
25. Coach
26. Marina
27. Curly
28. Bam
29. Lopez
30. Weber
31. Pippy
32. Rhonda
33. Monty
34. Boomer
35. Tybalt
36. Maelle
37. Benedict
38. Bones
39. Sterling
40. Goldie
41. Lex
42. Jambette
43. Butch
44. Peanut
45. Bones
46. Pudge
47. Becky
48. Frank
49. Tia
50. Vladimir
51. Dizzy
52. Maggie
53. Greta
54. Apple
55. Marina
56. Molly
57. Coach
58. Bluebear
59. Chadder

By this point I was super tired of going to the islands so I decided to invite the next villager I encountered and it was:



Spoiler: New Resident



60. LOLLY!

She is super cute and a normal villager which is the personality I wanted. Even though I would have preferred Merengue I'm so happy I got the adorable Lolly.


----------



## xara

just got done island hopping, and while this session was pretty short, it went so well!! 

*1.* tucker
*2.* bea
*3.* colton
*4.* patty
*5.* lucha
*6.* zucker
*7.* ursala
*8.* pecan
*9.* amelia
*10.* baabara
*11.* elise 
*12.* barold my birthday twin


Spoiler: 13. my new neighbour!! 🐷🖤



AGNESSSS!!!!!!! i’m literally so happy.


----------



## AquaMarie

I'm starting my hunt now... I'm sure others will be doing the same.  I thought we could share who we find!


----------



## Loriii

Not mystery island, but my daughter found Cephalobot on her campsite earlier (she doesn't have a smug at the moment).


----------



## Firesquids

Loriii said:


> Not mystery island, but my daughter found Cephalobot on her campsite earlier (she doesn't have a smug at the moment).


I also found a new villager in my campsite, Rio!  (I have peppies living in my town already though)


----------



## AquaMarie

Loriii said:


> Not mystery island, but my daughter found Cephalobot on her campsite earlier (she doesn't have a smug at the moment).





Firesquids said:


> I also found a new villager in my campsite, Rio!  (I have peppies living in my town already though)
> View attachment 410200



Awesome!


----------



## Mattician

Good luck! I hope everyone finds who they are looking for.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm aiming for Petri right now, sadly somehow I cannot take pictures so it'll have to be done by phone.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021




Well well, I found a new villager. Tiansheng is my second encounter on the nook mile islands. Sadly I won’t be taking him as I have my eyes on Petri.


----------



## AquaMarie

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm aiming for Petri right now, sadly somehow I cannot take pictures so it'll have to be done by phone.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021
> 
> View attachment 410209
> Well well, I found a new villager. Tiansheng is my second encounter on the nook mile islands. Sadly I won’t be taking him as I have my eyes on Petri.



Nice to see a new face though.. even if you're not taking him.  Good luck finding Petri!


----------



## Khaelis

I don't have room for a villager, so I'm afraid to explore. I'd hate if I ran into Quinn or Shino...


----------



## Loriii

First new villager we've found on the island. I'd say she looks great for a sisterly/uchi.


----------



## AquaMarie

Loriii said:


> First new villager we've found on the island. I'd say she looks great for a sisterly/uchi.



She's awesome! I like her a lot! I'm about 17 tickets in and no one new yet.


----------



## Loriii

AquaMarie said:


> She's awesome! I like her a lot! I'm about 17 tickets in and no one new yet.



We saw her on the 24th ticket. Hope you finally get to see someone (new) very soon!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have found Ione! Again, won’t take her as aiming exclusively for Petri, but nice to see I found another myself.


----------



## AquaMarie

Paperboy012305 said:


> View attachment 410214
> I have found Ione! Again, won’t take her as aiming exclusively for Petri, but nice to see I found another myself.



I just found her too! I'm taking her...I only have 6 villagers (she is my 7th now), so I have plenty of room


----------



## Sholee

found Ione and Sasha! I literally shouted once I saw Sasha. I hope him and hopkins will become besties.




Spoiler: Sasha's House


----------



## Mattician

Paperboy012305 said:


> View attachment 410214
> I have found Ione! Again, won’t take her as aiming exclusively for Petri, but nice to see I found another myself.





AquaMarie said:


> I just found her too! I'm taking her...I only have 6 villagers (she is my 7th now), so I have plenty of room View attachment 410216





Sholee said:


> View attachment 410218View attachment 410219
> 
> found Ione and Sasha! I literally shouted once I saw Sasha. I hope him and hopkins will become besties.


Awesome! Ione is my favorite of the new villagers. Hopefully I can find her too.


----------



## Khaelis

Just when I said I was afraid to go looking because I had no space... I just found Walker wandering around and he wants to move out. So guess I'll be Quinn or Shino hunting later. XD


----------



## AquaMarie

Sholee said:


> View attachment 410218View attachment 410219
> 
> found Ione and Sasha! I literally shouted once I saw Sasha. I hope him and hopkins will become besties.



Omg Sasha is my number one most wanted! Congrats!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Not new exactly, but I am in the very early game finding my three diy plot villagers and came across this colorful face (around my 9th ticket today, but I had already invited a normal and a lazy at this point so could only find peppies)




she’s quite cute! Not sure if she will be a favorite, but I was happy to invite her to my island. Too bad I won’t have her real house though.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I mean not one I was looking for but I'll accept him:


----------



## Fey

Does it seem like the new villagers are showing up disproportionally? It’s almost like their encounter rate is increased somehow.


----------



## Firesquids

Fey said:


> Does it seem like the new villagers are showing up disproportionally? It’s almost like their encounter rate is increased somehow.


I think so too, the next person to show up in my campsite was Ace.


----------



## Loriii

Hmm...


----------



## AquaMarie

Fey said:


> Does it seem like the new villagers are showing up disproportionally? It’s almost like their encounter rate is increased somehow.



It seems like it to me.  Lots of people seem to be finding them really fast.


----------



## Misha

Firesquids said:


> I also found a new villager in my campsite, Rio!  (I have peppies living in my town already though)
> View attachment 410200


Oh wow, Rio's tail is so cool!


----------



## Pig-Pen

And I've run into Cephalbot twice now, don't really want him. anyone having luck finding the villagers they want?


----------



## Khaelis

I have an empty slot, and I'm hunting for Shino or Quinn mostly. I've ran into Cephalabot once so far. But statistically, he's the most common new villager. 

Really just depends if I run into Shino or Quinn before I run into any other villagers I'm looking for.


----------



## AquaMarie

Found Zoe on my second island after 21 tickets. Didn't take her though.


----------



## Sander

I’d love to see some of their interiors and exteriors. Especially Quinn’s!


----------



## Aquilla

I just met Petri, after maybe 20 tickets? Took a ss but don’t have time to upload it right now. Petri sounded like a snooty to me!

Edit: just met Faith too


----------



## Khaelis

I didn't take a screenshot of him earlier, but I did run into Cephalabot once so far. But he's technically the most common new villager due to his species only having four villagers.

However, I did run into Marlo just now. I wish I could let people come here to take him, since I don't really care much for the hamster villagers. Oh, well...


----------



## Pig-Pen

I've ran into Cephalbot twice now, didn't take him.


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> I didn't take a screenshot of him earlier, but I did run into Cephalabot once so far. But he's technically the most common new villager due to his species only having four villagers.
> 
> However, I did run into Marlo just now. I wish I could let people come here to take him, since I don't really care much for the hamster villagers. Oh, well...
> View attachment 410270



Okay, not taking a screen capture (mostly because I don't want to flood my twitter so early in the morning) but literally the next island I find Tiansheng, lol.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Sholee said:


> View attachment 410218View attachment 410219
> 
> found Ione and Sasha! I literally shouted once I saw Sasha. I hope him and hopkins will become besties.



Omg, Sasha and Ione    Would you be able to show what Sasha's house looks like? I really want him, but I would like to know what his house looks like so I can see if it will fit my new theme XD I haven't seen it anywhere on the internet yet.


----------



## AquaMarie

Just found Faith! She's cute but I'm still holding out for Sasha or Shino.


----------



## Aquilla

It’s only been five minutes and I ran into Shino ^^


----------



## Firesquids

Aquilla said:


> View attachment 410286
> 
> It’s only been five minutes and I ran into Shino ^^ ♥


Congrats! I'm about to start my search for her and Ione here in a minute


----------



## Pig-Pen

Just ran into Quinn.....


----------



## Elov

I found Chabwick.


----------



## Sara?

Loriii said:


> Hmm...


Maarlo i really want him! I am goingto make him a neoclasic home


----------



## Firesquids

And now the Monkey is in my campsite, that's three in a row now. The new guys definitely have priority


----------



## Pig-Pen

OMG Cephalbot for the THIRD time.


----------



## Khaelis

Just ran into Azalea. She's new, right? Can't remember.


----------



## inazuma

Im crying because i just invited Coco yesterday and now no one Will move out! Yay!  Sasha, Sasha


----------



## Pig-Pen

Yes, got Petri! she's the one I wanted!


----------



## Scrafty

I found a few new villagers in my first few tickets: Marlo, Zoe and Azalea. I was tempted with Marlo, he's really cute, but I'm in the mood to do a longer hunt.


----------



## peachycrossing9

I just found Roswell    

I haven't seen much love for him yet, but because of my obsession with the alligators, I am in love with him and he's coming to my island. (possibly not for long, but at least I can say I had him).


----------



## Sholee

peachycrossing9 said:


> Omg, Sasha and Ione    Would you be able to show what Sasha's house looks like? I really want him, but I would like to know what his house looks like so I can see if it will fit my new theme XD I haven't seen it anywhere on the internet yet.





Spoiler: Sasha's House


----------



## Loriii

This one is tempting me...


----------



## Calysis

Loriii said:


> This one is tempting me...


I found her as well! I considered getting her to adopt her out, but I'm trying to find Sasha or Shino and decided to skip her.


----------



## Moonfish

I found Shino, it took 47 tickets to find a new character. I picked her up! Might do some time traveling to kick another out to island hop some more, I’d really love to have Cephalobot, Sasha or Tiansheng too.


----------



## AquaMarie

Loriii said:


> This one is tempting me...



I'm looking for Sasha or Shino... but I think i would have taken her. I'm at 107 tickets used so far and she looks pretty darn cute!


----------



## Croconaw

It seems like a lot of people have been finding the new villagers lately. It looks like Nintendo trying to put them out there. Finding Cephlabot so much is going to be annoying.


----------



## AquaMarie

Croconaw said:


> It seems like a lot of people have been finding the new villagers lately. It looks like Nintendo trying to put them out there. Finding Cephlabot so much is going to be annoying.



Strangely, I haven't run into Cephlabot yet even though I've used 108 tickets. I saw Octavian and Zucker once each and that's it for the octopi so far.


----------



## Fey

On one hand it’s great that the new villagers seem so easy to find. On the other hand it’s going to be really annoying if they keep being prioritized.

I only want one or two of them, and constantly getting repeats of the others while I’m trying to find original villagers will be frustrating to say the least.


----------



## geo-mew

Fey said:


> On one hand it’s great that the new villagers seem so easy to find. On the other hand it’s going to be really annoying if they keep being prioritized.
> 
> I only want one or two of them, and constantly getting repeats of the others while I’m trying to find original villagers will be frustrating to say the least.


I bet there'll be a tiny update in the future adjusting this. It's not outta the realm of possibility given the "last major free update" thing.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Loriii said:


> First new villager we've found on the island. I'd say she looks great for a sisterly/uchi.


Oh I think she looks much better in game than her card art honestly. This makes me really happy since she is uchi.


----------



## MidnightAura

I restarted my second island and I got Tianshing on my island as a starter!


----------



## tokkio

well not on a mystery island, BUT I SCREAMED WHEN SASHA APPEARED IN MY CAMPSITE!!! i was supposed to TT marshal out for him but luck was on my side today!


----------



## Rinpane

Not mystery island since I’m struggling to get the right villager to move out, but Shino has come to my campsite while TT’ing.~



I only have one uchi/sisterly and would like Quinn on my island, so I might as well have Shino stay for a bit while I try the campsite method.~


----------



## deSPIRIA

Found shino within 17 nook mile tickets. She was the only new villager i was looking out for so that worked out nicely


----------



## Moonfish

I found Sasha in my campsite, too.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pig-Pen said:


> Yes, got Petri! she's the one I wanted!View attachment 410300


Aww man, I wanted to be the first to find Petri on the forums so I could post it here. But congrats on someone finding her.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Can anybody post the other villager houses if they find them?


----------



## AquaMarie

Yay! Finally found Shino after 136 tickets!


----------



## Sara?

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Oh I think she looks much better in game than her card art honestly. This makes me really happy since she is uchi.


Quinn is UChi???? She need tocome home with me, she will be my fav uchi villager


----------



## moon_child

I’m villager hunting now for Sasha and on my 30th ticket. Really hope I find him before 50 tickets I’m tired. 

Ran into Quinn in my 36th ticket but I didn’t take her


----------



## peachycrossing9

Sholee said:


> Spoiler: Sasha's House


Thank you! His house is adorable but won't match. I will get him for sure in the future tho


----------



## AquaMarie

moon_child said:


> I’m villager hunting now for Sasha and on my 30th ticket. Really hope I find him before 50 tickets I’m tired.
> 
> Ran into Quinn in my 36th ticket but I didn’t take her



I hope you find him! I'll be placing another plot tomorrow and looking for him some more too.


----------



## moon_child

AquaMarie said:


> I hope you find him! I'll be placing another plot tomorrow and looking for him some more too.


Thanks  I hope you find him too he’s so adorable!!!


----------



## Khaelis

Wooo! Guess who I just found! 



Spoiler: Woo!



ITS PIKACHU! Wait, no, it's Shino.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have done it again!




It’s one of the returning villagers I have been wanting, but still haven’t found Petri unfortunately so I will pass on him for now.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I found Chabwick earlier, and just recently, I have found Quinn! I'm looking for Shino and Sasha for my sister + my friend, though, so... fingers crossed ; v ; 

I'm getting Cephalobot already from somebody off of the forums, but I'm worried he may have a deep voice XwX I really hope he has like a high-pitched one... if not, I'll cry LOL. The lower pitched voices always made me anxious for some reason.


----------



## solace

Wish I had two plots open! At least I can see it for my own eyes that they are available!


----------



## Sanaki

I've found Faith twice, the new smug robo villager, and the ostrich. Still looking for Shino, I'm at 123 tickets currently


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Sara? said:


> Quinn is UChi???? She need tocome home with me, she will be my fav uchi villager


Yup. Considering how short my like list for uchi, I'll probably add her on it.

Also, Roswell is smug and Frett has the music hobby which makes me interested.


----------



## corlee1289

Sholee said:


> View attachment 410218View attachment 410219
> 
> found Ione and Sasha! I literally shouted once I saw Sasha. I hope him and hopkins will become besties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sasha's House


OMG I LOVE SASHA’S ROOM! I want the table with the plushies around the game!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

i feel bad, i'm desperately seeking shino but just ran into cephalobot, who is so cute


----------



## Mimi Cheems

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> i feel bad, i'm desperately seeking shino but just ran into cephalobot, who is so cute


I love Cephalobot so bad


----------



## solace

Faith is so cute.. Making progress to either Shino or Sasha!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Mimi Cheems said:


> I love Cephalobot so bad


ran into him twice! where is shino i feel terrible about leaving him repeatedly!


----------



## azurill

I really want to find Chabwick. Have been to 25 islands and seen two of the new villagers. 

Tiansheng on the 6th island 
Cephalobot on the 15th 

Aldo have seen Ed like 3times already 
Time to take a break to walk my puppy

Edit: saw Quinn at 28th

Currently on island 42 so many gorillas and hippos


----------



## Kumori

If anyone finds Marlo, let me know! I’m glad it looks like the new villagers will be a little easier to find for a while.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

am i just not noticing enough posts, or is shino rarer then her other new pals?


----------



## solace

Kumori said:


> If anyone finds Marlo, let me know! I’m glad it looks like the new villagers will be a little easier to find for a while.


Just found him on my 47th trip.


----------



## Blaire

I found Petri today and invited her to my island immediately ; U;
Her and Shino were the only two I wanted so I'm happy I got one so quickly, only used about 15 NMT's !!


----------



## Kumori

solace said:


> Just found him on my 47th trip.
> 
> View attachment 410518


Oh my lord, he says gabeesh. That’s hilarious, I love him. <3


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

just found roswell! still no dice with shino ://


----------



## Paperboy012305

AT LONG LAST!

After a total of 216 NMTS Petri finally risen out of the shadows to meet me! She is now coming over to Leafton and I may now be able to enjoy the new features 2.0 has to offer.


----------



## mintycream

Just found Shino but really looking for Ione :/
I moved her in anyway lol


----------



## The Pennifer

My friend got Shino on her third Island hop


----------



## Rinpane

I saw Quinn earlier while doing the campsite trick for her which was kinda humorous, and Ace too but besides them and Shino from the campsite, I haven’t seen a single new villager on an island at all today. :/

I only had like, 36 tickets in the first place but I wish I could have found Rio...I don’t want to hold up playing the DLC for much longer so I’m gonna let the current villager take the empty plot for now, which happens to be Judy.(Don’t mind at all) Maybe later I’ll be up for searching or campsite tricking again.


----------



## Akeath

On my 3rd NMT I came across Roswell. He's certainly...different when animated. Not the best timed video, but take a look at those eyes:


----------



## PacV

Happen yesterday, but more than happy to find the villager i found the coolest of the new!


----------



## Firesquids

So far, all in a row, my campsite has been Rio, Ace, Tiansheng, chealobot, Roswell, Marlo, and now Ione*.*
After her was Sheldon so I think I'm probably not going to be getting them as frequently now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I found Azalea on my hunt for Sasha!  She's actually adorable, she has a flower design on her head c:






I also found Cephalobot.


----------



## moon_child

Probably one of my longest hunts ever I still haven’t found Sasha but I found Quinn twice, Cephalobot and Chabwick so far…


----------



## Blueskyy

I’ve found Roswell, Ace, Frett and Rio. However, I ended up moving this one in.




Also she has a cat in the big tube in her laboratory


----------



## solace

moon_child said:


> Probably one of my longest hunts ever I still haven’t found Sasha but I found Quinn twice, Cephalobot and Chabwick so far…


100% with you on this. Almost hit every new villager, but the ones I want. Burning through these tickets because I have an empty plot and want to get on with the game. 

I always get villagers when I am not specifically looking for them; Point in case, Raymond being my OG smug villager.
I don't want to get burnt out on this so I am going to stop for tonight and go hunt for the cards in person early in the AM.

Good luck to you and everyone else. This is def a grind!


----------



## moon_child

I just realized that if you want to villager hunt for the new villagers this is the best time because it’s impossible to have them in your move in queue so you’re bound to really get them one way or another…

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



solace said:


> 100% with you on this. Almost hit every new villager, but the ones I want. Burning through these tickets because I have an empty plot and want to get on with the game.
> 
> I always get villagers when I am not specifically looking for them; Point in case, Raymond being my OG smug villager.
> I don't want to get burnt out on this so I am going to stop for tonight and go hunt for the cards in person early in the AM.
> 
> Good luck to you and everyone else. This is def a grind!


This is so true. Blame Nintendo and their super strong desire sensor. I prepared for this though so I’m gonna try my best. Lollll. I’m not getting my amiibos delivered until next week so I’m trying to get those I want via island hopping while I still have my plot available. Good luck to you too and hope we all find our new Dreamies soon!


----------



## Khaelis

moon_child said:


> I just realized that if you want to villager hunt for the new villagers this is the best time because it’s impossible to have them in your move in queue so you’re bound to really get them one way or another…
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021
> 
> 
> This is so true. Blame Nintendo and their super strong desire sensor. I prepared for this though so I’m gonna try my best. Lollll. I’m not getting my amiibos delivered until next week so I’m trying to get those I want via island hopping while I still have my plot available. Good luck to you too and hope we all find our new Dreamies soon!



Honestly, I haven't done much travelling to other people's islands, so my queue can't be too big (if anything at all) and I've spotted the new villagers fairly frequently. 

Before I found Shino (after about 100 or so NMT), I spotted Cephalobot, Marlo, Azalea, Tiansheng and Faith.


----------



## moon_child

Khaelis said:


> Honestly, I haven't done much travelling to other people's islands, so my queue can't be too big (if anything at all) and I've spotted the new villagers fairly frequently.
> 
> Before I found Shino (after about 100 or so NMT), I spotted Cephalobot, Marlo, Azalea, Tiansheng and Faith.


Wow that’s a lot of new villagers!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ok well I was certain I wanted Sasha but then I saw Ione in person!  Her tail is beautiful and her little paws/ears glow in the dark!  She can be a friend for Marshal while I decide if I'd like her to be permanent.


----------



## azurill

moon_child said:


> Probably one of my longest hunts ever I still haven’t found Sasha but I found Quinn twice, Cephalobot and Chabwick so far…


I was trying for Chabwick but couldn’t find him. I finally found Dom who I had been looking for , for my second island after 80 tickets  . So I asked him and hopefully can find Chabwick another time. To tired to keep searching. I never saw Sasha , wish you good luck.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

moon_child said:


> Probably one of my longest hunts ever I still haven’t found Sasha but I found Quinn twice, Cephalobot and Chabwick so far…


i've hammered thru 100 tickets and am still consistently going. this is PAINFUL


----------



## moon_child

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> i've hammered thru 100 tickets and am still consistently going. this is PAINFUL


I know. I was at about 130 ish when Azalea almost gave me a heart attack because she’s blueish lollll and in a cake island too so I only saw a flash of bluish I thought it was Sasha or Ione


----------



## Eevees

I found Shino with like 2 tickets? I really want Sasha but Shino was so pretty I invited her to Blue Cove


----------



## solace

Just found Roswell (again) and Audie. Passing up a lot of quality villagers.


----------



## moon_child

solace said:


> Just found Roswell (again) and Audie. Passing up a lot of quality villagers.


Same here but I found Roswell and Chabwick (again)…


----------



## solace

moon_child said:


> Same here but I found Roswell and Chabwick (again)…


Why, do they have to be the same villagers??!? I found Bruce back to back. I am not even joking. lol


----------



## returnofsaturn

Found Shino on 2nd ticket but I was hoping for Cephalobot 'cuz I already have too many peppys  love her though


----------



## PacV

Not lying when i say that i was listen to the godfather theme when this happen. He made me an offer i can't refuse. Got via Campsite Method. Two more Villagers to go!


----------



## solace

returnofsaturn said:


> Found Shino on 2nd ticket but I was hoping for Cephalobot 'cuz I already have too many peppys  love her though


Awww! Did you keep her or pass? That's funny, I let Bunnie  go today, so that I might have a higher chance of getting a peppy.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021



PacV said:


> Not lying when i say that i was listen to the godfather theme when this happen. He made me an offer i can't refuse. Got via Campsite Method. Two more Villagers to go!
> 
> View attachment 410615


I totally believe in the power of visualizations.  I have vision boards for business, life and success. Anyhow, congrats!


----------



## AquaMarie

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> I found Azalea on my hunt for Sasha!  She's actually adorable, she has a flower design on her head c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found Cephalobot.



She is really pretty...I think I want her for my Snooty.


----------



## maria110

I found Shino on my 24th nook miles ticket.  It's late and I'm tired so very relieved to have found her.  She was the first new villager I ran across.  Almost every other villager I saw were ones I've already had except Bettina and Lucy (both of whom I'd like to invite someday) and Curt and Curly (not as sure if I'll invite them).  I'm thinking of moving Shino to my Japanese island if anyone there offers to move but then again maybe I'll keep her on my main island and earn her photo first and then move her.


----------



## Calysis

My bf and I have been searching for Sasha and Shino via campsite and random move-ins since we didn't have any luck with the islands. He was the one to find _both_ Raymond and Judy for me last year, with Raymond via random move-in and Judy by mystery island.

This wonderful man just got me *Sasha* via random move-in as well. He spoils the heck out of me, and I'm so glad he was the one to get him!!! Mainly so Sasha will be like "Yeah, I moved here from Umbria!" I love getting villagers from his town because they'll talk about him.


----------



## toddishott

I found Ace on my 15th ticket but passed on him since I already have 2 jocks and then found Shino who I really wanted on my 50th ticket! I really love her atheistic but honestly wish she wasnt peppy but I do like the peppy personality.


----------



## linkyasha

Have seen Cephalobot like 3/4 times, Petri 3 times, Azalea 1 time, Roswell twice, Rio twice, and Faith once or twice.

Looking for Sasha and Shino, no luck after at least 200 tickets, haven't been counting anymore!


----------



## moon_child

I saw Ione around 250+ tickets and she’s soooooo pretty  Her tail shines and her paws glow


----------



## Nefarious

I've been island hopping for about 4 hours. I've met Roswell 2 times, Quinn 2 times, Cephalobot once, Tiangsheng once, and Faith once. Still no Marlo. 

Also found Sherb twice, Megan once and Cyd once (where were you a year ago??).


----------



## Pig-Pen

Just got this little turd


----------



## Meadows

Less then 30 tickets!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

just found azalea and felt my heart shatteri already have one more snooty then i need and am still seeking shino


----------



## Maiana

i found petri yesterday!! and today i went hunting for marlo and found roswell & tiansheng back to back!!
i ended up settling for tiansheng since i want shino, and i plan on putting them together in the jungle space i want to make for my island!


----------



## Meadows

I found Sasha earlier, now I found Ione!


----------



## juniperhoney901

I found Cephalobot!

yay 

I wasn’t looking into getting him yet but since he’s new I took him
I was hunting for Sasha, Ione, or Petri, and planning on spending 100+ nmt, but it only took around 80 lol


----------



## AquaMarie

Congrats! He's cute!


----------



## PacV

Today via Campsite Method: Shino

One Villager to go!


----------



## moon_child

So my very very long villager hunt story went this way : hunted for Sasha, at around 500+ tickets in, I almost saw every new villager except for five (Sasha included) so when I ran into Ione for the second time I couldn’t resist but take her instead so I took her. Had another plot opened and then went hunting again for Sasha. This time around at around 200+ tickets, I finally found him!!!  I’m so happy. This is the only long villager hunt I’ve ever done since I played this game on release lolllll it was a bit tiring and frustrating but what’s nice is in the end, I literally saw all the new villagers in the islands except for Zoe and Ace.


----------



## Imbri

Tianshen is at my campsite today. Snake is all the jock I need, though.


----------



## skarmoury

Trying to find Sasha or Shino! I’ve only gotten to around 80-ish islands and have so far met Zoe and Ace. :]


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Wow compared to my 500+ ticket search for Raymond and having to campsite him in sadly, I found my baby girl Shino in just 8 hops LOL <3 welcome home to my new fav Peppy : D Now I still need to move out and get in maybe Sasha and possibly Ione among others haha.

On a silly note going to attempt to get Wolfgang back I have a chapel for us and his photo with heart effects around it hahaha, kinda moot point w/o him here o/


----------



## Meadows

Last night I found Sasha and Ione while villager hunting, today I found Cephalobot in my campsite. Lol


----------



## Chessa

I found  Shino  while villager hunting


----------



## Champagne

Saw zoe then marlo then petri back to back within my first 15 tickets lol

edit: just found shino after max 25  wanted ione or sasha but when shino leaves i’ll have the nmt to get ione so…..


----------



## Lullaboid

I've found Cephalobot and Azalea. But they're not the ones I'm hunting for, sadly.


----------



## Merielle

Rodeo wanted to move out the other day, so I'm gonna take some much-needed time to chill and get some villager hunting done!  Looking for Rod, Mint, or Shino!

Boomer
Ribbot
Benedict
Gwen
Ribbot again!
Peggy
June
Tammy
Static
Monique - I love Monique; I was so tempted. ;u;
Tiansheng - One of the new villagers I really like and also seriously tempting, but not this time I'm afraid. 
Bianca - Okay, now the game is just testing me with villagers I adore, I swear—SOMEDAY, BIANCA, _SOMEDAY_
Ricky
Bruce
Harry
Hamphrey
Pashmina - I have her in New Leaf! 
Marshal
Bertha
Rowan
Clay
O'Hare
Tiansheng again!
Midge
Chief - Another really good villager aaaa
Rex
Weber
Walt
Peggy again!
Marina
Tiansheng... again.  Come back if I start running low on tickets, okay?
Cephalobot
Sheldon
Chevre - ...Not gonna lie, I saw the white and the ends of her horns from behind a tree and thought it was Shino. ;u;
Simon - Had him in New Leaf for a little while!  A good lad.
Petri!!  You know what, I love Mint, but... forget Mint.  Petri is too perfect, I love her  I had no idea how cute her haircut is!!  She has a little red bow in the back!!!


----------



## Merielle

In 36 tickets, I found Tiansheng three times, then Cephalobot once, and then Petri, who I invited to my island! ^^ I think she's going to be a keeper.  Hoping I'll find Shino next time!


----------



## Etown20

In around 50-60 tickets, I saw Tiansheng, Cephalobot, Zoe, and Azalea.


----------



## Sharksheep

I found Rio, Azalea, and Shino so far. It took around 60-70 tickets total? I'm trying to get someone else out now so I can look for Sasha.


----------



## juniperhoney901

So Isabelle said someone’s at the campsite, I go see who it is and…

Idk if I’ll keep him lol

If you got a new villager at your campsite who was it?


----------



## PacV

Petri has been found! Gotten via Campsite Method. With this, every Villager for my island has been found


----------



## Khte

-for my Spoopy island, and *what luck *I finally get her  .... on my freshly restarted, pastelcore side island ; w; 200NMT searching (At least I got Kidd) and AC was like; So I heard you wanted Quinn??? Like... thank you AC I guess xD At least I can guarantee her a spot once she decides to move out.

I've had quite a few bittersweet instances like this with the new update;
IE: Having to completely demolish and revamp a good chunk of my island to make more room for new crops
Again, having to plan a revamp of my spooky forest since new tree items were released.
Not keeping wrong colors of items only to find Cyrus could have helped with that if I would have just kept them ; w;

Ya'll have some bittersweet moments with the new update? Or even before?


----------



## satine

Ahhh awesome!!!! Lol it finally answered you!!!


----------



## Torts McGorts

Went island hopping, found Quinn on the first (and only, lol) one. I anticipated dropping a bunch of tix to (hopefully) find one of the newbies, and then I got one of my favs of the bunch on the first go.

It worked out nicely since my amiibo card delivery that was supposed arrive yesterday was delayed.


----------



## Misha

I found Cephalobot on the very first island I went to after the new update! But I don't want him :c I hope this doesn't turn my luck around and I'll regret not taking him later...


----------



## BluebearL

Can't believe it but I found Sasha on an island today lol. I already have his amiibo so I didn't invite him but it was kind of funny. I'd love to get Petri, Shino or Tiansheng next time I have a plot open.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Although I had prepared over 50 NMTs to spend, I managed to find *Marlo on my 6th mystery island.* 

I invited him right away because he's my favourite of all the new villagers.


----------



## Loriii

I'm not a fan of any of the mouse villagers (my girlfriend likes Petri a lot so I moved her in), but I admit that she looks cuter without the default glasses and the ribbon on her back is adorable. She's into education, obviously being a girl scientist, so she would naturally wear those rimmed glasses from time to time.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

The day of the update I got Tiansheng in my campsite, I invited him to move in and he will be fully unpacked today :>


----------



## Moonlight.

i'm currently trying to find some of the new villagers (i want sasha, ione, quinn, shino) like most people i imagine lol

just gonna record the next 30 villagers because i'm curious:

hamlet
poppy
gigi
blanche
gabi
boots
lobo
bea
gayle
angus
cranston
pierce
cephalobot
sylvana
faith
sparro
naomi
rocco
kitty
penelope
papi
snooty
kitt
timbra
rolf
tucker
sydney
curly
renee
*took ione, not sure if I'll keep her but yeah!*


----------



## Chris

Hi all! I've merged a number of threads into this one that were serving identical functions to either rejoice about finding the new villagers or talk about hunting for them. This is to reduce clutter and prevent discussion and question threads from sinking rapidly.


----------



## Merielle

Axel decided to leave, so now I've only got Rod and Shino left to find!

Gladys - pretty bird!!
Jacob
Bitty
Olive - I love her!
Tipper - I had her in New Leaf, she was a real sweetie.
Antonio
Apollo
Cephalobot
Soleil - I really like her as well!
Anabelle
Nan
Rasher - ...He threatened me with an axe in New Leaf.
Bree!  Outstanding mouse, love her.
Stu
Cole
Plucky
Annalise
Avery
Purrl
Beau 
Hippeux
Roswell
Ozzie
Grizzly - Braving a tarantula island, no less.
Tipper again!
Tammi (with a DIY bottle from Tammy)
Tia
Octavian
Raddle
Drago
Hans
Spike
Angus
Ursala
Ursala again!
Billy - If he shows up again later, I might have to get him—he could be a nice old friend for Dobie!
Shari - I had her in New Leaf for a little while!
Hans again!
Maelle
Bud
Olive again... the bear is tempting me...
Naomi
Antonio again!
Gayle
Kabuki
Kitty
Apple
Joey
Quillson
Boone - Another villager I used to have in New Leaf!
Pancetti
Vladimir
Julia - She's pretty, I'm out of Nook Miles, and it's very late here, so she's coming home with me ahahaha. ^^ I'm making up for not having any snooty villagers on my island until Petri, I guess!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

After 6+ hours island hopping and finally only getting Wolfgang back, today I FINALLY found my Normal baby Merengue and got one of my 3 top dreamies atm haha <3 next up Sasha/Ione hoping for some good luck next time around : )


----------



## bestfriendsally

how do i get jakey & ketchup *as much as i love her :< * to move out, so i can go search for erik & bunnie? :>

*i have jakey & ketchup's amiibo :> *


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Had a great time island hopping on Sunday and very excited about the result (even though I miss my dear plucky). Since I love island hopping, 40 islands is pretty ideal in my book. As always, I didn’t have anyone specific in mind, though I was especially hoping to find a normal, cause I miss having 2 of them, maybe maybe open to a cranky, since I haven’t had one since around March. I also wanted to have a squirrel or dog, because I have never had one on my main island. I’m very picky about squirrels though. 

really really happy with my new villager! Just wish I could island hop again sooner than 2 weeks (maybe will time travel a bit…but it always ends up stressful for me)

sorry for the excessive use of the word cute, I just think a majority of the villagers are cute.

1.  Vesta - cute, but didn’t connect with her
2. Broffina - actually find her pretty cute/ appealing, despite the weird lipstick beak.
3. Coco - another cute villager.
4. Flip - I adore him, but still looking for villagers I have never had before. Nevertheless, I was very tempted.
5. Ozzie - oh he is super cute actually. I really really cannot handle three lazies. But he is going on the someday list.
6. T-Bone - sorry but 
7. Marcel - I like him. Very pretty shade of green
8. Velma
9. Chow - not as creepy/ unpleasant as expected.
10. Ava
11. Dora
12. Kidd - he’s pretty cute, I was tempted
13. Marlo - I seriously considered him. He’s a cute hamster, and a new villager. But not really my style. May give him a shot in the future though.  
14. Bones - a former villager, who was okay
15. Apple - I adore Apple. I really love her and she is so cute. I think I will move her in someday. I just do not know if I am in the mood right now for 3 peppies…it is painful to leave her though. May regret it in the long run 
16. Buzz - he’s kind of cute?
17. Tad 
18. Becky - not into the renaissance look but kind of cute
19. Flip - I’m really sorry bud! 
20. Marlo - again…almost gave in this time 
21. Spike - pretty cute
22. Plucky - oh no!! 
23. Hazel - she is very cute, and I think I will invite her someday, but want to not have 2 sisterlies for a bit.
24. Marina
25. Gabi - still not looking for a peppy today, but I like her
26. Del - not my fave
27. Bluebear
28. Angus 
29. Eloise - I adore her, and may move her to my main island one day, but I have had her before and do not want a second snooty for now. Still… 
30. Vic - scares me
31. Candi - a big no for me
32. Sly 
33. Rooney
34. Octavian
35. Gruff
36. Peanut
37. Apollo 
38. Snooty
39. Ricky
40. Goldie - last ticket, and I was preparing to give up for the night (and buy nmt from littlemisspanda tomorrow) but I have always wanted to meet her in acnh, she’s my pocket camp bff! So hurray and welcome Goldie! I’m actually so so happy!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Loriii said:


> I'm not a fan of any of the mouse villagers (my girlfriend likes Petri a lot so I moved her in), but I admit that she looks cuter without the default glasses and the ribbon on her back is adorable. She's into education, obviously being a girl scientist, so she would naturally wear those rimmed glasses from time to time.


I adore Petri with normal glasses on, her eyes absolutely perfect her look 
that's why I drew her without glasses as soon as I found out what her actual eyes look like!



anyways if anyone is interested in seeing my hunt for Sasha here's how it went:

Hunt #1
1. Miranda
2. Nan
3. Rosie
4. Cyrano
5. Sprinkle 
6. Simon
7. Tipper 
8. Elvis
9. PIPPY 
---------------------------
Hunt #2
1. Moe
2. Puck
3. Lionel (toilet man)
4. Coach 
5. Opal
6. Octavian 
7. Phoebe 
8. NORMA 
rip Sasha lol
---------------------------
Hunt #3
1. Nan (again lol)
2. Apollo
3. Gruff
4. Maddie 
5. Bitty (money rocc)
6. Naomi 
7. Octavian (again??)
8. Claudia 
9. Patty
10. Anicotti 
11. Candi 
12. Buzz
13. Muffy
14. Naomi (again lmfaaoooo)
15. Dom 
16. Cyrano (again)
17. Octavian (AGAAINNNN)
18. Pashmina 
19. Reneigh
20. Octavian (ARE U KIDDING MEEEE)
21. Kid Cat
22. Jacob
23. Peaches (she forgot abt me)
24. Fuchsia 
25. Ken
26. Mott 
27. Clyde
28. Zoe
29. Ken (wtf)
30. Buzz (again)
31. Stinky
32. Octavian (k I'm done)
33. Vladimir
34. Stella 
35. Rocket 
36. Rodney
37. Marina 
38. Bud
39. Fuchsia (again)
40. Rooney 
41. Ione (!!)
42. Weber (ew)
43. Marina (the queen has returned)
44. Rolf 
45. Canberra 
46. Sheldon  
47. Marina (okay wtf is happening)
48. Bubbles
49. Peewee 
50. Tiansheng (!!)
51. Gala 
52. Pinky
53. Hornsby 
54. Bud (again)
55. Bertha 
56. Rolf (again!)
57. Naomi (omg wtf)
58. Snake
59. Velma 
60. Leonardo
61. Frank (ew)
62. Boyd 
63. Moe (again)
64. Hamlet 
65. Zell
66. Annalisa 
67. Cherry 
68. Sly
69. Elvis (again)
70. Wolfgang
71. Louie 
72. Graham 
73. Tipper (again)
74. Wade
75. Yuka
76. Violet
77. Bruce 
78. Olaf 
79. Beardo 
80. Tipper (AGAIN)
81. Kitt
82. Midge 
83. Tipper (oh my god)
84. Vesta 
85. Gayle ♾
86. Bea 
87. Tex 
88. Camofrog
89. Lily
90. Sparro
91. Spike 
92. Pudge 
93. Rocket (again)
94. Reneé
95. Scoot
96. Bud (again!)
97. Bill
98. Louie (again)
99. Ken (again)
100. Felicity (literally just moved lol)
101. Genji
102. Boomer 
103. Paolo 
104. Cheri
105. Sandy 
106. Bunnie 
107. Harry 
108. Pinky (again)
109. Peaches (again)
110. Mott (again)
111. Spike (again)
112. Spork
113. Goose
114. SASHA 


I put small hearts next to the villagers I really like but didn't take, and swirling hearts next to the villagers I did take. (as well as a $ next to the villagers found on money islands). it was a wild ride but I was so happy to find Sasha after like 130+ tickets. would've loved to see Shino or Petri too.


----------



## xara

finally came to the decision to say goodbye to fuchsia a while ago, and rather than use an amiibo to replace her, i decided to go island hopping instead. i was planning to hunt for one of the new male villagers as my island is overrun with females right now lol, but apparently rng had other plans today. i’m absolutely not complaining, though! 

*1.* mathilda
*2.* velma 


Spoiler: 3. my new neighbour!! 😭🐱🖤



the noise i made when i saw her was just,, not human at all LOL. lolly’s one of my absolute _favourite_ villagers, and i’ve been hunting for her since the beginning! i can’t believe i finally have her.


----------



## Dunquixote

I let Sherb move out to start cycling through villagers (I may invite him back later since I have his card), so I’m island hopping today . Not looking for anyone in particular atm; I missed island hopping so much.

1. Bubbles
2. Cephalobot 

Was hoping to island hop more but I decided to settle for Cephalobot . I just recently moved in Quinn who I found at my campsite (just temporary) and am happy to have found another new villager .


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Oh no,  not me island hopping while in a depressive episode with no idea who I want to find. Given that, it was a surprisingly short adventure.

actually very surprised by this outcome!

Somewhat eventful hunt for me, in the number of popular villagers I came across, and some pleasant surprises. Almost invited Maelle, who looks especially cute in a knit hat. And of course loved seeing Graham. Maybe one day I will try inviting back some former villagers, but for now I feel like there are so many new villagers to give a chance too.

here’s what happened (apologies to Apollo or Diana fans for my unedited commentary):

1. Zell
2. Raymond
3. Vic
4. Annalise
5. Rowan - unexpectedly liked him
6. Rosie
7. Monty
8. Skye
9. Pango - cute and interesting. Almost invited her
10. Raymond - again!
11. Wendy ❤
12. Sherb
13. Tipper
14. Drago
15. Sherb
16. Truffles
17. Tasha - I used to think she was ugly but now I think I kind of like her.
18. Midge
19. Curlos
20. Tank
21. Raymond - le sigh
22. Candi
24. Graham - ❤❤❤ - seriously considering inviting him because he is so cute. I’ve had him before and shouldn’t though…
25. Molly - she actually is quite cute
26. Merengue
27. Erik
28. Bitty - she is very cute. I wish I liked snooties more
28. Broffina - I really do like how she looks
29. Broffina - ha, again!
30. Hippeaux
31. Twiggy
32. Gonzo
33. Hopkins
34. Ed - quite like him
35. Maelle - she looks cute in a knit hat, like a little hipster. Still resisting having 2 snooties though.
36. Tank
37. Anabelle
38. Bonbon - she’s pretty cute. She looks like she should be in flinstones (?)
39. Marshal
40. Naomi
41. Cesar
42. Octavian ☺
43. Clyde
44. Apollo 
45. Diana 
46. Rolf
47. Huck
48. Olivia - I like her, she is weird. She made me smile. I definitely wasn’t going to invite her…but then I did. She made me happy, and even though I have never liked having two snooties, I can’t help giving her a chance. Idk why, but I want to imagine her and tabby as litter mates.





so welcome Olivia! I really never considered inviting her before. But she made me smile, and I just decided to invite her on a whim


----------



## KittenNoir

I found Sasha !!!!!! I am so excited he is so cute and will fit lovely on my island. It took me a couple of trips but as soon as I saw him I screamed haha  Also lets talk about how cute his home is  



(Not My Image - Just to show what his house interior looks like)​


----------



## smug villager

My boyfriend has been begging me to use my NMTs to find Sasha, or as he calls him the "cute rabbit twink from the trailer," but I ended up getting Zoe and Carmen instead.


----------



## Miss Misty

First time island hopping since the 2.0 update and I found Shino within 10 tickets! I don't know if I plan on keeping her over Audie, but I couldn't just pass her up.


----------



## deana

Pinky asked me to move out recently and since she was only meant to be a temporary villager, I agreed! So off I went on another villager search. I am still sorta looking for Henry the frog, although I have really been enjoying having Ken as my smug villager so I entered this search with an open mind~

1. Appollo 
2. Ricky
3. Hippeux 
4. Annalisa 
5. Snooty
6. Kitt
7. Coach
8. Hopper
9. Monty
10. Queenie
11. Ozzie
12. Plucky
13. Tank 
14. Phil 
15. Mott
16. Drago 
17. Skye 
18. Merry 
19. Roald 
20. Rodney 
21. Tiffany 
22. Vic
23. Bianca 
24. Benjamin 
25. Cherry 
26. Naomi 
27. Naomi (back to back)
28. Fang 
29. Vivian 
30. Limberg 
31. Benedict 
32. Colton
33. Sprinkle 
34. Nibbles 
35. Slyvia 
36. Boomer 
37. Judy
38. Claude 
39. Bitty 
40. Ricky 
41. Mira 
42. Rocco 
43. Benjamin 
44. Patty 
45. Naomi 
46. Petri 
47. Billy 
48. Flip 
49. Hamphrey 
50. Rodeo 
51. Purrl 
52. Cyd 
53. Snooty 
54. Butch 
55. Peggy
56. Octavian 
57. Rolf 
58. Katt 
59. Tank 
60. Harry 
61. Olive 
62. Stu 
63. Lionel 
64. Vivian 
65. Boone 
66. Marcie 
67. Sherb 
68. TEDDY 

I am pretty happy with this I would say! I needed another boy villager because I like having an even balance on my island and Teddy is an old favourite of mine  Happy to have him joining our island for the holidays!


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## Romaki

Just a random camper, a Christmas miracle.


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## eduarrdo

why am I not getting any villagers on mystery islands, nook miles islands have a villager every time (i have an empty plot and trying to find a villager)


----------



## TalviSyreni

eduarrdo said:


> why am I not getting any villagers on mystery islands, nook miles islands have a villager every time (i have an empty plot and trying to find a villager)


You can only villager hunt on mystery islands with a nook miles ticket via Dodo Airlines and not through Kapp'n's mystery island tour.


----------



## eduarrdo

TalviSyreni said:


> You can only villager hunt on mystery islands with a nook miles ticket via Dodo Airlines and not through Kapp'n's mystery island tour.


really? people have gotten villagers from there, thats why I thought you could go villager hunting there too


----------



## TalviSyreni

eduarrdo said:


> really? people have gotten villagers from there, thats why I thought you could go villager hunting there too


Kapp’n mystery island tours are designed to help you gain more materials (in and out of real time seasonal gameplay) even though you never know which island you’ll land on. Nook mile mystery islands tours also help you gain more materials as well as aid you in villager hunts when need be etc. The only character you’ll find on a Kapp’n mystery island tour is Brewster after Blathers asks you to go and hunt him down to kickstart Brewster’s Cafe in the Museum. 

However you can only go on Kapp’n island mystery tours once a day (unless you time travel but that will eat away at your hard earned nook miles faster and won’t stop a plot from autofilling either). Where as you can go on as many nook mile mystery island tours depending on the amount NMT you have. It’s why they’re used as another form of currency on trading sites like Nookazon. The more tickets you have the better chance you have of obtaining your dream villager if don’t have their amiibo cards.


----------



## eduarrdo

TalviSyreni said:


> Kapp’n mystery island tours are designed to help you gain more materials (in and out of real time seasonal gameplay) even though you never know which island you’ll land on. Nook mile mystery islands tours also help you gain more materials as well as aid you in villager hunts when need be etc. The only character you’ll find on a Kapp’n mystery island tour is Brewster after Blathers asks you to go and hunt him down to kickstart Brewster’s Cafe in the Museum.
> 
> However you can only go on Kapp’n island mystery tours once a day (unless you time travel but that will eat away at your hard earned nook miles faster and won’t stop a plot from autofilling either). Where as you can go on as many nook mile mystery island tours depending on the amount NMT you have. It’s why they’re used as another form of currency on trading sites like Nookazon. The more tickets you have the better chance you have of obtaining your dream villager if don’t have their amiibo cards.


thank you for the help, I’m still confused tho because I googled it and everywhere it says that kapp’n’s mystery islands have villagers in them as long as you have a free plot, and I have been to those many times in one day, I feel like I’m either missing something or I have a glitch?


----------



## TalviSyreni

eduarrdo said:


> thank you for the help, I’m still confused tho because I googled it and everywhere it says that kapp’n’s mystery islands have villagers in them as long as you have a free plot, and I have been to those many times in one day, I feel like I’m either missing something or I have a glitch?


Are you flying to mystery islands or going on a boat by Kapp’n who sings to you? I go on Kapp’n mystery island tours daily and have never met villagers on them even when I have a plot free.


----------



## eduarrdo

TalviSyreni said:


> Are you flying to mystery islands or going on a boat by Kapp’n who sings to you? I go on Kapp’n mystery island tours daily and have never met villagers on them even when I have a plot free.


I go by boat, how can you fly there? and I have never had a villager there either but I thought other people have, that’s why I’m so confused :'D


----------



## TalviSyreni

eduarrdo said:


> I go by boat, how can you fly there? and I have never had a villager there either but I thought other people have, that’s why I’m so confused :'D


You’re definitely going on a Kapp’n island tour but you can go on other mystery island tours via Dodo Airlines with a Nook Miles Ticket. Just head to the airport and let Orville talk you through your options. You’ll only find villagers on those mystery islands if you have a vacant plot on your island. If you don’t then you won’t see villagers appear on those mystery islands.

It makes no sense to go villager hunting via Kapp’n as his tours are designed to be a once a day activity. It also makes no sense for villager hunts because you’re trading your hard earned Nook Miles for Kapp’n’s mystery island tours. Even if you time travel forward a day you’ll waste your Nook Miles faster and the vacant plot will auto fill after 24 hours or so.

Like I’ve said before it’s why other players go on mystery island tours via Dodo Airlines with vast amounts of Nook Miles Tickets in their inventory. The more tickets you have the more mystery islands you can visit with a higher chance of coming across your dream villager.


----------



## eduarrdo

TalviSyreni said:


> You’re definitely going on a Kapp’n island tour but you can go on other mystery island tours via Dodo Airlines with a Nook Miles Ticket. Just head to the airport and let Orville talk you through your options. You’ll only find villagers on those mystery islands if you have a vacant plot on your island. If you don’t then you won’t see villagers appear on those mystery islands.
> 
> It makes no sense to go villager hunting via Kapp’n as his tours are designed to be a once a day activity. It also makes no sense for villager hunts because you’re trading your hard earned Nook Miles for Kapp’n’s mystery island tours. Even if you time travel forward a day you’ll waste your Nook Miles faster and the vacant plot will auto fill after 24 hours or so.
> 
> Like I’ve said before it’s why other players go on mystery island tours via Dodo Airlines with vast amounts of Nook Miles Tickets in their inventory. The more tickets you have the more mystery islands you can visit with a higher chance of coming across your dream villager.


okay now I get it!  I just didn’t know nook miles ticket islands were called mystery islands tours too, I thought that was only for kapp’n islands, thanks for all the help!


----------



## Romaki

Got another "bad" villager circled out, now I'm looking for Coco as my final dreamie atm. Let's see how that goes...


----------



## pottercrossing

I recently found Tiansheng in my campsite, and had I not changed my list of dreamies, I would have freaked out even more than I did. I took him anyway.


----------



## iiyyja

I picked up Kyle on my 7 tickets


----------



## Tobiume

Been going what feels like mountains of NMTs to find Moe! I told myself I wasn't going to take in any more normal villagers since I already have Marcie and Norma but I came across Merengue today - how could I resist? At least they're all kind of colour coordinated.

Worst villager find so far on the islands has been Rocket - she stayed for basically forever in my New Leaf town so I think I still have a bit of a grudge from that (':


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 3:05 pm, time to villager hunt for bunnie :> 230 tickets to use

1st ticket - 1st villager at 3:07 pm - pango
2nd ticket - chadder at 3:11 pm
3rd ticket - scoot at 3:14 pm
4th ticket - phil at 3:20 pm
5th ticket - beau at 3:25 pm
6th ticket - jay at 3:30 pm
7th ticket - nan at 3:33 pm
8th ticket -axel at 3:37 pm
9th ticket - barold at 3:42 pm
10th ticket - sandy at 3:47 pm *bamboo island!  windflowers* - took all bamboo shoots... *

11th ticket - tybalt at 3:53 pm

12th ticket - chabwick at 4:00 pm *another bamboo island!! :0 ... windflowers*  *took all bamboo shoots*
13th ticket - eunice at 4:14 pm
14th ticket - sparo at 4:18 pm
15th ticket - monty at 4:22 pm
16th ticket -  rolf at 4:26 pm
17th ticket - eloise at 4:38 pm
18th ticket - hazel at 4:42 pm
19th ticket - axel again *apples, hyaciths on money-rock island*
20th ticket - rooney  at 5:01 pm
21st ticket -  mathilda
22nd ticket - rocket *one of my original'original' starters* at 5:11 pm*

23rd ticket - dobie at 5:15 pm *a 3rd bamboo island! :0 & windflowers  *took all bamboo shoots*

24th ticket - canberra at 5:25 pm
25th ticket - baabara at 5:36 pm
26th ticket - patty at 5:39 pm
27th ticket - ozzie at 5:43 pm
28th ticket - benedict at 5:47 pm
29th ticket - bitty at 5:51 pm
30th ticket - al at 5:53 pm    *200 tickets left*


i'm turning back the date to today again, tomorrow to continue... cause i'm worried that it'll autofill if i don't...


----------



## Suntide

Eugene was my campsite visitor yesterday!! I let him kick Iggly out. Iggly was one of my starter villagers (the other being Agnes, who I still have) and I've had him for nearly 2 years lol... Needed some change!


----------



## peachycrossing9

I'm about to start a daunting villager hunt mission to try and find my new dreamies for my next theme, which I'm currently flattening my island for. Thought I would log my progress here. 

Dreamies I'm After:

- Ellie
- Sasha
- Norma 
- Murphy 
- Sherb 
- Joey 
- Melba 
- Shino
- Daisy
- Sylvana

I do have amiibo cards for Melba and Sherb, so those two don't count XD. Shino also doesn't count, because I already have her from my previous theme, and can't bring myself to move her out.
I will be starting to find the first villager hunt at some point in the next couple of days. Just need to get a plot open.


----------



## bestfriendsally

200 tickets left... lets go!


31st ticket - cookie at 2:24 pm
32nd ticket - wolfgang at 2:28 pm
33rd ticket - bitty again


34th ticket - KIDCAT!!!!!!    no.. nooo.. i want bunnie.. i'm sorry kidcat!....  also, money rock island :3























35th ticket - curlos at 2:56 pm

36th ticket - annalisa at 3:01 pm - bamboo island!  ... took all bamboo shoots

37th ticket - stu at 3:07 pm

38th ticket - hippeux at 3:10 pm
& from pashmina, a tension pole rack diy :>

39th ticket - pashmina! :0 at 3:15 pm ( you moved out.. what are you doing here?)

40th ticket - chow at 3:18 pm *190 tickets left*
& from hugh, a orange umbrella diy :>

41st ticket - tia at 3:23 pm
42nd ticket - renee at 3:27 pm
43rd ticket - roscoe at 3:31 pm
44th ticket - agent s at 3:34 pm
45th ticket - lyman at 3:48 pm
46th ticket - melba at 3:51 pm

47th ticket - rooney again  - bamboo island again! ... took all bamboo shoots

48th ticket - tutu at 4:02 pm
49th ticket - t-bone at 4:07 pm
50th ticket - rodney at 4:10 pm

51st ticket - sherb at 4:16 pm :0 another one i had on my first original island!!  & money rock island... but i want bunnie!!

52nd ticket - jacques at 4:26 pm
& from pietro, a golden plate armor diy

53rd ticket - rooney again
54th ticket - shari at 4:35 pm
55th ticket - nan again
56th ticket - hans at 4:43 pm
57th ticket - lyman again
58th ticket - renee again
59th ticket - sylvia at 4:52 pm  *170 tickets left*
60th ticket - pietro at 4:55 pm
61st ticket - axel again
62st ticket - margie at 5:04 pm

63rd ticket - prince at 5:08 pm...  bamboo island again!  ... took all bamboo shoots

64th ticket - stella at 5:12 pm
65th ticket - leopold at 5:16 pm
66th ticket - cyd at 5:18 pm
67th ticket - croque at 5:26 pm
68th ticket -  jacques again
69th ticket -  bruce at 5:33 pm...  money rock island 
70th ticket - azalea at 5:38 pm ... *160 tickets left...*



still no bunnie yet :<


----------



## Tobiume

;; Had to end my hunt at just before 3 AM yesterday got too tired to continue LOL I really wanted Moe but I settled for Tutu - cute polar bear!

Highlights of yesterday's hunt:

Raymond x2
Sasha
Marina x 3
Coach x 546165461
Skye
Dobie
Puddles
Fang
Chief
Merry
Stinky
Henry
Rocket (absolutely horrible - the worst villager)


----------



## bestfriendsally

71st ticket - broccolo at 4:35 pm

72nd ticket - ace at 6:02 pm

73rd ticket - kody at 6:38 pm
& from agnes, i got a gear tower diy :>

74th ticket - gruff at 6:42 pm

75th ticket - benedict again

76th ticket - tank at 6:49 pm

77th ticket - at 6:52 pm, raymond! :0 - bamboo island!  ... took all bamboo shoots
i left him, to keep looking for bunnie

78th ticket - sasha! :0
& from big top, i got a pile of cardboard boxes diy
at 7:32 pm - nope... i'm sorry, sasha... but i really want bunnie :<

79th ticket - bitty again


80th ticket - tank again - tarantula island! :0 what are you doing there, tank?!
150 tickets left


----------



## peachycrossing9

peachycrossing9 said:


> I'm about to start a daunting villager hunt mission to try and find my new dreamies for my next theme, which I'm currently flattening my island for. Thought I would log my progress here.
> 
> Dreamies I'm After:
> 
> - Ellie
> - Sasha
> - Norma
> - Murphy
> - Sherb
> - Joey
> - Melba
> - Shino
> - Daisy
> - Sylvana
> 
> I do have amiibo cards for Melba and Sherb, so those two don't count XD. Shino also doesn't count, because I already have her from my previous theme, and can't bring myself to move her out.
> I will be starting to find the first villager hunt at some point in the next couple of days. Just need to get a plot open.



OK, so as expected, I didn't end up sticking to my new dreamie list... I do this a lot when I villager hunt ._.

Today I found my good boy, Dobie with a thought bubble, and he has started the villager hunting mayhem. I moved him out (with great sadness) and only ended up spending 13 tickets before I found someone... Who wasn't even on my list. But I had to have her. 

Sunday 9th January:

1. Snooty
2. Naomi
3. Boomer
4. Megan
5. Naomi
6. Olaf
7. Robin
8. Bonbon
9. Tabby
10. Sterling
11. Bruce
12. Rosie- My queen <3
13. Mint- The chosen one!

Yeah, I took Mint. I thought about it for a bit, and decided to replace Sherb with her. I have had Sherb in the past so I already know him. I have never had Mint and have always wanted her. She's adorable. So Mint it is after only 13 tickets. Not too shabby!

So who's left? (Not counting Shino and Melba, see quoted post)

- Ellie
- Sasha
- Norma 
- Murphy 
- Joey 
- Daisy
- Sylvana

To be continued.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 8, 2022



bestfriendsally said:


> at 3:05 pm, time to villager hunt for bunnie :> 230 tickets to use
> 
> 1st ticket - 1st villager at 3:07 pm - pango
> 2nd ticket - chadder at 3:11 pm
> 3rd ticket - scoot at 3:14 pm
> 4th ticket - phil at 3:20 pm
> 5th ticket - beau at 3:25 pm
> 6th ticket - jay at 3:30 pm
> 7th ticket - nan at 3:33 pm
> 8th ticket -axel at 3:37 pm
> 9th ticket - barold at 3:42 pm
> 10th ticket - sandy at 3:47 pm *bamboo island!  windflowers* - took all bamboo shoots... *
> 
> 11th ticket - tybalt at 3:53 pm
> 
> 12th ticket - chabwick at 4:00 pm *another bamboo island!! :0 ... windflowers*  *took all bamboo shoots*
> 13th ticket - eunice at 4:14 pm
> 14th ticket - sparo at 4:18 pm
> 15th ticket - monty at 4:22 pm
> 16th ticket -  rolf at 4:26 pm
> 17th ticket - eloise at 4:38 pm
> 18th ticket - hazel at 4:42 pm
> 19th ticket - axel again *apples, hyaciths on money-rock island*
> 20th ticket - rooney  at 5:01 pm
> 21st ticket -  mathilda
> 22nd ticket - rocket *one of my original'original' starters* at 5:11 pm*
> 
> 23rd ticket - dobie at 5:15 pm *a 3rd bamboo island! :0 & windflowers  *took all bamboo shoots*
> 
> 24th ticket - canberra at 5:25 pm
> 25th ticket - baabara at 5:36 pm
> 26th ticket - patty at 5:39 pm
> 27th ticket - ozzie at 5:43 pm
> 28th ticket - benedict at 5:47 pm
> 29th ticket - bitty at 5:51 pm
> 30th ticket - al at 5:53 pm    *200 tickets left*
> 
> 
> i'm turning back the date to today again, tomorrow to continue... cause i'm worried that it'll autofill if i don't...


Hi! I noticed you're after Bunnie. If you would like I can give her too you since I currently have her on my island. But only if you want  She is only gifted one dress.


----------



## bestfriendsally

peachycrossing9 said:


> Hi! I noticed you're after Bunnie. If you would like I can give her too you since I currently have her on my island. But only if you want  She is only gifted one dress.



yeah, i am :>    if i don't find her by the last of my tickets, then i'll consider your offer...   i have 150 tickets left

what dress is she wearing? :0


----------



## bestfriendsally

time to continue looking for bunnie :> 150 tickets left

81st ticket - rizzo at 2:22 pm
82nd ticket - megan at 2:25 pm
83rd ticket - pancetti at 2:29 pm
84th ticket - chops at 2:32 pm... NO!
85th ticket - maddie at 2:35 pm
86th ticket - MARINA!!!  i miss you marina 
87th ticket - queenie at 2:40 pm
88th ticket - benjamin at 2:46 pm
89th ticket - claudia at 4:20 pm
90th ticket - mott at 4:32 pm

91st ticket - bamboo island!  took all bamboo shoots - deli at 4:49 pm

92nd ticket - money rock island!  - moe at 4:54 pm

93rd ticket - elmer at 4:59 pm

94th ticket - camofrog at 5:03 pm
& got from lily, a golden piggy bank diy :>

95th ticket - tank again
96th ticket - dora at 5:11 pm
97th ticket - vesta at 5:16 pm
98th ticket - del at 5:20 pm
99th ticket - drago at 5:23 pm
100th ticket - baabara again

99 tickets left


----------



## peachycrossing9

bestfriendsally said:


> yeah, i am :>    if i don't find her by the last of my tickets, then i'll consider your offer...   i have 150 tickets left
> 
> what dress is she wearing? :0



She's wearing the light blue Ribbons and Hearts Knit Dress.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I restarted my island and these are the villagers that I let the game decide what it gives me and these are the results. This is from Daybreak which is my new island:

1. Pashmina 
2. Cobb
3. Sherb
4. Celia 
5. Tutu 
6. Klaus 
7. Peewee
8. Lucy 
9. Alice 
10. Filbert 

I mean its not the best, but I gotten all of the villager photos anyway so it doesn't bother me. So I have to make it my goal to fix up these villager homes. (especially Klaus)


----------



## peachycrossing9

Day 2- Did some time travelling to get another villager out, because I was bored of flattening. Saw Rudy with a thought bubble and kicked him out. 

Used up 30 tickets, with no luck today. Am now having a break, will probably continue later.

Monday 10th January:


Sydney
Friga
Zell
Tabby
Alfonso- My all time favourite. Had to leave him D:
Harry
Annabelle
Hans
Marlo
Buzz
Sprocket
Boots
Olaf
Lobo
Tia
Weber- He was almost considered. I did have him on the list originally, but he got taken off.
Aurora
Celia
Drake
Tammi- Had flashbacks to when I had Tammi as one of my starters... I don't like her .____.
Hornsby
Pango- My Birthday twin XD
Tad
Twiggy
Buzz
Sterling
Anicotti
Shari
Graham
Cobb
To be continued.


----------



## bestfriendsally

peachycrossing9 said:


> She's wearing the light blue Ribbons and Hearts Knit Dress.



i looked it up.. &
that is adorable!   do you have a screenshot of her in it? :> i think it turns into a skirt, doesn't it? 

i have 99 tickets left...
if i don't find her before then, then i'll consider your offer 

*i'm wanting to give her a green sailor tee, too ^.^ * - https://nookea.com/en_gb/ac/LmaisP39dsX8Rjk6o


----------



## bestfriendsally

time to continue looking for bunnie... 99 tickets left :>


101st ticket - robin at 2:39 pm
102nd ticket - chrissy at 2:43 pm
103rd ticket - zucker at 2:52 pm
104th ticket - cephalobot at 2:55 pm
105th ticket - charlise at 3:00 pm
106th ticket - pietro again
107th ticket - tad at 3:08 pm
108th ticket - ken at 3:14 pm
109th ticket - ozzie again
110th ticket - bianca at 3:23 pm
111th ticket - melba again
112th ticket - dizzy at 3:30 pm
113th ticket - buzz at 3:34 pm

114th ticket - money rock island again!  - dizzy again! :0
115th ticket - bamboo island again!   took all bamboo shoots :>  - zucker again

116th ticket - tasha at 3:48 pm
117th ticket - agent s again

118th ticket - biff!!!! i miss 

119th ticket - croque again

120th ticket - purrl at 4:05 pm
121st ticket - mott again
122nd ticket - cashmere at 4:12 pm
123rd ticket - mott again
124th ticket - naomi at 4:19 pm
125th ticket - audie at 4:22 pm

126th ticket - money rock island again!  - tank again...

127th ticket - daisy at 4:31 pm
128th ticket - big top at 4:35 pm
129th ticket - peck at 4:38 pm
130th ticket - zoe at 4:42 pm   *100 tickets left.... i might have miss-counted*


----------



## maria110

I just bought some amiibo coins on Etsy and I can't remember if I ordered Rodney.  When I reset I lost him.  Hopefully I got the amiibo.  Maggie showed up in my campsite and I wanted to invite her but she wanted to replace Reneigh, so I just couldn't say yes.  I will have to try to invite Maggie later.  I could invite Lucy, since I have her amiibo, but I dropped it behind the couch and am too lazy to move the couch and find it.  I'm thinking the pig villagers are kind of cute.  Ditto for hamsters. I didn't like them originally but once given a chance, they are quite cute.  And I have Renee now. I didn't think I'd like her since I don't normally like rhinos, but she is pretty cool.


----------



## peachycrossing9

peachycrossing9 said:


> Day 2- Did some time travelling to get another villager out, because I was bored of flattening. Saw Rudy with a thought bubble and kicked him out.
> 
> Used up 30 tickets, with no luck today. Am now having a break, will probably continue later.
> 
> Monday 10th January:
> 
> 
> Sydney
> Friga
> Zell
> Tabby
> Alfonso- My all time favourite. Had to leave him D:
> Harry
> Annabelle
> Hans
> Marlo
> Buzz
> Sprocket
> Boots
> Olaf
> Lobo
> Tia
> Weber- He was almost considered. I did have him on the list originally, but he got taken off.
> Aurora
> Celia
> Drake
> Tammi- Had flashbacks to when I had Tammi as one of my starters... I don't like her .____.
> Hornsby
> Pango- My Birthday twin XD
> Tad
> Twiggy
> Buzz
> Sterling
> Anicotti
> Shari
> Graham
> Cobb
> To be continued.



After my break, I grabbed another 30 tickets and managed to find another dreamie! 

31. Stu
32. Buck
33. Biff
34. Chabwick- Got very excited when I saw him because I hadn't seen him yet lols.
35. Freya
36. Tammy
37. Winnie- So tempted by her. She is so cute. I sadly left her tho D:
38. Flip
39. Filbert- The best blue boi. I love him. 
40. Pango- I swear she's haunting me.
41. Alli
42. Naomi
43. Maddie
44. Cesar
45. Peanut
46. Sly
47. Apple
48. Lionel- I have beef with this guy after he autofilled my plot a while ago and didn't leave for ages.
49. Tad
50. Bianca- A queen. I had her when I was doing fairycore, I love her. 
51. Weber- It's like he knows I almost had him on my list... I did almost take him, because by this point I was over it xD.
52. Frank
53. Zoe- Screamed because I love her. She's another new villager I hadn't seen yet. 
54. Tipper- Nice to see a different cow besides Naomi. 
55. Bonbon
56. Gladys
57. Puck
58. Flo
59. Cobb 
60. Norma- TAKEN!

On the very last ticket, I found the pretty pink cow Norma and I'm so happy :3 
Gonna quit on hunting for a couple of days and work on my island.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 11, 2022



bestfriendsally said:


> i looked it up.. &
> that is adorable!   do you have a screenshot of her in it? :> i think it turns into a skirt, doesn't it?
> 
> i have 99 tickets left...
> if i don't find her before then, then i'll consider your offer
> 
> *i'm wanting to give her a green sailor tee, too ^.^ * - https://nookea.com/en_gb/ac/LmaisP39dsX8Rjk6o



I know, it's so cute! I don't have a photo but I could try to get one if you want  
That's such a cute tee to put her in   

Just send me a DM if you do decide you want to take her


----------



## bestfriendsally

peachycrossing9 said:


> I know, it's so cute! I don't have a photo but I could try to get one if you want
> That's such a cute tee to put her in
> 
> Just send me a DM if you do decide you want to take her



^.^

if i don't find her, i'll let you know :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

bunnie search continues!


131st ticket - at 2:43 pm - money rock island again!   vladimir at 2:45 pm
& got from buzz, a ironwood table diy :>

132nd ticket - flip at 2:58 pm

133rd ticket - mathilda again

134th ticket - bamboo island again!   took all bamboo shoots...   - scoot again  *96 tickets left*

135th ticket - gwen at 3:32 pm

136th ticket - bamboo island again! :0  took all bamboo shoots - octavian at 3:36 pm

137th ticket - megan again

138th ticket - murphy at 3:47 pm   *92 left*

139th ticket - money rock island again! :0   *91 left*  - frank at 3:53 pm

140th ticket - zoe again  *90 left*

141st ticket - tammi at 4:13 pm

142nd ticket - norma at 4:17 pm

143rd ticket - octavian again  *87 left*

144th ticket - gonzo at 4:26 pm

145th ticket - julian at 4:29 pm!   *85 left*

146th ticket - money rock island again! :0   - sprocket at 4:35 pm  *84 left*

147th ticket - cyd again 

148th ticket - murphy again

149th ticket - aurora at 4:47 pm  *81 left*

150th ticket - mint at 4:50 pm  *80 left... but i think i need the rest for the search for erik*


----------



## peachycrossing9

Decided to say what the heck, and start looking for my next dreamie.... So glad I did, because the luck was on my side today! 

Moved Bunnie out, and with 40 tickets in my pockets, off I went. 


Elise
Rodney
Camofrog
Sterling
Tex
Tad
Bubbles
Raddle
Paolo
Pashmina
Tybalt
Piper
Piper- It seems Piper really wanted to come home with me o.o
Bianca
Coach
Hazel
Charlise
Shari
Stu
Maggie
Chevre- Hurt my heart to leave her behind... 
Merengue- Another cutie. I have her amiibo card though XD
Tipper
Antonio
Paolo
Phil
Stella
Jambette- Absolutely never ever ever would I invite this one... 
DAISY! TAKEN
29 tickets deep and I found Daisy! I was so happy. I thought I was going to be spending a lot more tickets. Can now cross her off my list. And here is who is left now:

- Ellie
- Sasha
- Murphy
- Joey
- Sylvana
- Melba (Will be moved in with amiibo. Probably last.)

Will continue again when I next get a villager with a thought bubble.


----------



## MelanieScribbles

Well, I've bought myself the game, but the package isn't arriving until tomorrow. So I might as well set myself up a list of dream villagers while I wait.

- Apollo
- Cherry
- Diana
- Eugene
- Fang
- Genji
- Kabuki
- Muffy
- Olivia
- Quinn
- Rhonda

I've heard that it's better to get a head start on dream villager hunts, so I might as well get the jump on this while I can, right? I dunno, I just really like all of their aesthetics, and I think these villagers will look nice together once I have them all. And thankfully, there weren't a lot of clashing personalities once I looked these up on the fandom wiki: one or two villagers might clash, but that's about it. Nothing a daily chat, some letters, or some gifts couldn't fix. I had Apollo around in the short time I played Pocket Camp, and I was on the hunt for Cherry and Eugene in that game as well back when I did play it. So those hold a semi-special place in my heart. I've made a Google Sheet for stuff like their coffee preference and favorite song, because there's no way I'm going to be able to memorize all of that for 10 villagers.

Might draw these villagers some fanart someday: I've already been wanting to draw some villager gijinka's, so I guess I have my work cut out for me on more areas then one. Also, I can somehow never spell that word right without copy-pasting for some reason. I usually don't struggle with typing Japanese words, but this one just gets me every time.

Anyways, let the hunt begin!  I'm hoping that I'll get at least one of these as randomized starter villagers, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Back into it! 

Teddy had a thought bubble, so I said bye bye to him. He was a good boi. 
This hunt went for 2 days, but I ended up finding someone! 

Monday 17th January: 


Hans
Violet
Boomer
Plucky- She was one of my starters on Peachy :3
Tiansheng
Marlo
Ozzie
Apple
Jambette
Cousteau- I LOVE this frog. I'm so sad I had to leave him. One day he will have to be on my island. 
Sydney
Paula
Rocket
Cephalobot- Another new villager I had never seen before. He's actually so cool.
Iggly
Molly
Tammy
Walker
Bones
Winnie- Damn it, it was even harder to not take her the second time round of seeing her... 
Cobb
Cole
Coach
Cashmere
Groucho
Knox
Curt
Victoria
T-Bone
Rex
Pippy
Static
Anicotti
Chow
Bella
Stopped there because I had other stuff to do. But continued today, and came across a very good ducky boi who is on my list :3

Tuesday 18th January:


Graham
Marcel
Rudy- Hurt a little bit, because I had just recently kicked him out. 
Axel
Hippeux- *Shudders*
Marlo- This hamster is always trying to come home with me. 
Annabelle
Cashmere
Hippeux- Again, gahhhhh
Walt
T-Bone
Gloria
Graham
Naomi
Dora
Tom
Naomi
Friga
Limberg
Scoot
Hazel
Graham- Really dude, 3 times? 
Stinky
Pierce
Pango
Wolfgang- MY BOY. I didn't take him, I had to be stubborn. But it really hurt to leave him.
Pudge
Soleil
JOEY- TAKEN
Wolfgang was my good luck charm, because a couple of tickets after him I found another dreamie. The little ducky, Joey. In total that was 64 tickets! Not too bad. Once again, going to take a bit of a break. Be back with another hunt soon.


----------



## azurill

Have had some good luck with the campsite on Jurai lately. My last three villagers are from there. Chief, Teddy and now Bettina. For all three I was able to guess the card game right on the first try and they picked the right villager. I have never had Bettina before and look forward to getting to know her.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Back into it~

Fauna got the boot xD So, now I'm on another mission.... And I found someone who wasn't on my list but I really couldn't resist them 

Saturday 22nd January:


Alli
Bam
Zucker- My baby boy. I always hate leaving him behind 
Frank
Buzz
Friga
Stella
Drago
Al
Gonzo
Leopold
Lyman
Rodeo
Katt
Flora
Twiggy
Claudia
Rex
Buck
Hamlet
Barold
Wade
Chevre
Rio- Such a cool looking villager. Might have to invite them sometime  
Tipper
Gayle- My girl. Wish I could have taken her.
Zell
Freya
Cube
Hippeux
Kyle
Big Top
Becky
Annabelle
Flora
Peewee
Rodeo
Goose
Henry
Dobie- Gah, it hurt to run into him again after kicking him out. I love that old man. 
Coach
Colton
Vic
Tybalt
Rhonda
Snooty
Hippeux
Carrie
Eunice
Lopez
Faith
Bob
Maple
Angus
Spork
Bubbles- She always reminds me of my old Island, Liliana because she was one of my starters :3
Big Top
Twiggy
Cally- TAKEN!
So in just under 60 tickets, I ran into Cally... Who I didn't plan on taking, but she's so cute and I have never had her before... So I have decided to take her and replace her with Sylvana, who was the original Squirrel on my list.... (I have also had Sylvana before anyways xD).

Only need to find Sasha, Ellie and Murphy and move Melba in with my amiibo and I'm done. Getting close


----------



## peachycrossing9

The villager hunting begins again, but this time it's torture ._.

Looking for Ellie, Murphy and Sasha... So far haven't found any of them. Have been looking for 3 days now.... Used almost 100 tickets.


Rex
Knox
Rex
Candi
Pancetti
Gala- Was almost so tempted because she was originally on my list...
Rhonda
Shari
Papi- My baby boy, I love him so much.
Annalise
Peewee
Apollo
Chadder- I love this grumpy cheese mouse.
Chester
Tybalt
Vic
Huck
Cranston
Gonzo
Rooney
Vic
Whitney
Vic- Dude... I don't like you o.o
Cobb
Bud
Cousteau- Noooo I love him so much omg
Gabi
Nibbles
Elise
Curt
Dora
Hippeux
Huck
Paula
Nate
Francine
Nana
Tybalt
Bones
Filbert
Sandy
Bones- This doggo is so cute and I wish he would stop popping up, because it's making it hard to leave him.
Marina
Tipper
Apple
Megan
Sly
Pudge
Deirdre
Leopold
Hamlet
Angus
Tammi
Eunice
Goose
Hugh
Lionel
Miranda
Cookie- Pink doggo queen <3
Stu
Knox
Octavian
Savannah
Hippeux
Apple
Chester
Bangle
Graham
Prince
Rocco
Bunnie
Cole
Baabara
Muffy
Gruff
Bud
Sly
Ken
Astrid
Francine
Olaf
Clyde
Static
Cranston
Beardo
Bud- The amount of times I have seen him... Leave me alone -______-
Pekoe
Hamphery- Another adorable boi that I can't take D:
Bubbles
Greta
Angus
Rolf
Maple
Mallary
Stu
Rooney
Sylvia
Hornsby
Reneigh
Welp. 99 tickets deep, and no luck so far. Gonna take a little break and try to remember to time travel to stay on the same day, so the plot doesn't autofill...


----------



## azurill

Chief moved from Jurai so time to look for someone new. I was going to try and find Ione but found someone else. Will look for Ione next time

1 Rhonda
2 Hamlet
3  Audie
4 Cobb
5 Jeremiah : almost asked him
6 Victoria
7 Felicity
8 T-bone
9 Patty
10 Ace : have his amiibo
11 Sherb : have his amiibo
12 Deena : almost asked her

13 New villager on Jurai


----------



## miyac

Went island hopping today after my boy Zucker decided to move.

1 Twiggy
2 Fuchsia
3 Flo
4 Pashmina
5 Alice
6 Alli
7 Angus
8 Becky
9 Cephalobot
10 Cephalobot
11 Chabwick
12 Chief
13 Coach
14 Deli
15 Flurry
16 Francine
17 Frobert
18 Iggly
19 Jacob
20 Monty
21 Nan
22 Phil
23 Puck
24 Zoe
25 Renée
26 Rodeo
27 Yuka
28 Rhonda
29 Rudy
30 Sandy
31 Wolfgang
32 Sprinkle
33 Tank

And finally I decided to invite:



Spoiler: New Resident



34 SHINO!





She is super cute and one of the new villagers I want. Super happy I got her relatively quickly! Now I'm waiting for Quillson to leave...hopefully soon, so I can continue island hopping.


----------



## xara

marlo moved out recently, which meant i got to go island hopping for the first time in a while! it was a short session, but i’m _very_ pleased with how it went. ☺

*1.* velma
*2.* maple
*3.* carrie
*4.* grizzly
*5.* tiansheng
*6.* jitters
*7.* zucker


Spoiler: 8. my new neighbor!! 🐶🖤



lucky, aka the love of my life!!! <3








Spoiler: bonus: my sleepy island hopping buddy



she laid with me the entire time.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Another 70 tickets down, and I still haven't had any luck. I feel like I'm just running into the same villagers over and over again.   
But gonna keep going... 


Marshal
Rhonda
Tutu
Drago
Cyd
Boyd
Violet
Olaf
Alfonso
Curly
Bangle
Cyd
Maddie
Croque
Tipper
Bertha
Gayle
Leonardo
Cranston
Kitty
Angus
Lobo
Portia
Claudia
Elise
Biff
Celia
Cobb
Sprinkle
Sydney
Beardo
Bianca
Rhonda
Tipper
Lionel
Mitzi
Olaf
Eunice
June
Katt
Cube
Cyd
Azalea
Huck
Rocket
Opal
Annalisa
Gwen
Cephalobot
Lucha
Olaf
Huck
Violet
Peggy
Boomer
Graham
Pango
Candi
Shari
Tank
Chow
Jitters
Bianca
Peggy
Lily
Boyd
Freya
Fang
Dom
Opal
To be continued.


----------



## pottercrossing

So. I kicked out Marshal. I started villager hunting. My first four tickets were okay villagers. On the fifth ticket, my little bro asked what villager I thought it was going to be. I said Cranston. I step onto the island, and I see Shino. Now she's on my island, and I realized that I kicked out the most popular villager in the game, only to receive the most popular villager in the game. I told my BFF this story, and he could not stop laughing.


----------



## shiftpuzzle

So far I've used NMTs to visit a few islands and none so far have had villagers on them - do you need to have NMT traveled a certain number of times before villagers show up, or is it rare to find villagers on the islands, or what do I need to do to find villagers on them?


----------



## Seelie

shiftpuzzle said:


> So far I've used NMTs to visit a few islands and none so far have had villagers on them - do you need to have NMT traveled a certain number of times before villagers show up, or is it rare to find villagers on the islands, or what do I need to do to find villagers on them?



After your 6th villager (2 starters, 3 move-ins on the plots Tom Nook gives you, and 1 campsite villager), you will need to buy an empty plot from Tom Nook and place it down before villagers appear on NMT islands. 

Also, you can only take one a day, so don't put down a second plot unless you want it to autofill!


----------



## allainah

Island hopping for Teddy <3

1. Marcie
2. Rod
3. Ken
4. Naomi
5. Petri
6. Violet
7. Zucker
8. Louie
9. Ava
10. Pecan11. Bettina
12. Henry
13. Big Top
14. Axel
15. Naomi
16. Nana
17. Nana
18. Zucker
19. Raymond
20. Dora21. Daisy
22. Sprinkles
23. Tad
24. Bud
25. Rhonda
26. Kody
27. Claude
28. Ursula 
29. Celia
30. Naomi 31. Lyman
32. Elise
33. Olivia
34. Chevre
35. Gruff
36. Katt
37. Ava
38. Ribbot
39. Faith
40. Curt
going to continue later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## smudge.e

allainah said:


> Island hopping for Teddy <3
> 
> 1. Marcie
> 2. Rod
> 3. Ken
> 4. Naomi
> 5. Petri
> 6. Violet
> 7. Zucker
> 8. Louie
> 9. Ava
> 10. Pecan11. Bettina
> 12. Henry
> 13. Big Top
> 14. Axel
> 15. Naomi
> 16. Nana
> 17. Nana
> 18. Zucker
> 19. Raymond
> 20. Dora21. Daisy
> 22. Sprinkles
> 23. Tad
> 24. Bud
> 25. Rhonda
> 26. Kody
> 27. Claude
> 28. Ursula
> 29. Celia
> 30. Naomi 31. Lyman
> 32. Elise
> 33. Olivia
> 34. Chevre
> 35. Gruff
> 36. Katt
> 37. Ava
> 38. Ribbot
> 39. Faith
> 40. Curt
> going to continue later tonight or tomorrow



Looks like Naomi wants to live on your island real bad


----------



## allainah

smudge.e said:


> Looks like Naomi wants to live on your island real bad


yeah tell me about it, on my previous villager hunt I got her about 6 times ;-;

Continuing search for Teddy 

41. Twiggy
42. Patty
43. Bones!! I was so sad leaving him
44. Pierce
45. Cephalobot
46. Rod
47. Kyle
48. Feclity
49. Mathilda
50. Naomi51. Cherry
52. Carrie
53. Mathilda
54. Sly
55. Gladys
56. Grizzly <3
57. Diana
58. Caroline
59. Frita
60. Patty61. Chops
62. Faith
63. Weber
64. Knox
65. Azalea
66. Ketchup
67. Buzz
68. Pate
69. Tank
70. Ricky71. Jitters
72. Roald
73. Knox
74. Diana
75. Wart Jr.
76. Peewee
77.Naomi
78. Tex
79. T-Bone
80. Bangle


----------



## pottercrossing

@allainah Naomi just wants to be loved


----------



## allainah

pottercrossing said:


> @allainah Naomi just wants to be loved


I will NEVER. sorry not sorry Naomi  


81. Cephalobot
82. Paolo
83. Bitty
84. Deirdre
85. Pate
86. Bella
87. Amelia
88. Frita
89. Audie
90. Apple
91. Jay
92. Big Top
93. Bud
94. Renee
95. Punchy
96. Bianca
97. Becky
98. Biff
99. Velma
100. Annalise101. Merengue
102. Monty
103. Ribbot
104. Drago
105. Boyd
106. Hippeux
107. Lolly
108. Rhonda
109. Tex
110. Clyde
111. forgot
112. Midge
113. Beardo
114. Julia
115. Chief
116. Murphy
117. Pinky
118. Agent S.
119. Hamphfrey
120.  T-Bone121. Renee
122. Elise
123. Cleo
124. Bella
125. Beardo
126. Gigi
127. Sprinkles
128. Claudia
129. Fuschia
130. Muffy
131. T-Bone
132. Prince
133. Diva
134.Violet
135. Curly
136. Audie
137. Bluebear
138. Robin
139. Kiki
140. Gwen141. Skye
142. Agnes
143. Bettina
144. Naomi
145. Bangle
146. Tipper
147. Nana
148. Sprocket
149. Sprocket
150. Snooty
151. Ava
152. Mira
153. Leopold
154. Dom
155. Alfonso
156. Maple 
157. Del
158. Rhonda
159. Chester 
160. Gabbie

Thank you Nintendo for giving me almost every bear besides Teddy


----------



## allainah

Still searching for Teddy ;-;
If I don't get him after this i'm taking a break for a couple days and letting a random move in


161. Poppy
162. Snake
163. Lionel
164. Bianca
165. Al
166. Hopper
167. Roswell
168. Hamlet
169. Eugene
170. Mott
171. Sasha
172. Egbert
173. Ava
174. Cranberra
175. Rex
176. Del
177. Wade
178. Pekoe
179. Cyrano
180. Peggy181. Alice
182. Jacob
183. Cephalobot
184. Nana
185. Cesar
186. Plucky
187. Savannah
188. Tasha
189. Sylvanna
190. Amelia
191. Simon
192. Dotty
193. Maggie
194. Mott
195. Willow
196. Tex
197. Wart Jr.
198. Weber
199. Beau
200. Tutu201. Walt
202. Croque
203. Stella
204. Chevre
205. Avery
206. Cole
207. Agnes
208. Octavian
209. Antonio
210. Queenie
211. Ozzie (SO CUTE)
212. Leonardo
213. Marina
214. Bill
215. Ellie
216. Egbert
217. Croque
218. Egbert
219. Spike
220. Alice221. Sterling
222. Bud
223. Violet
224. Baarbara
225. Yuka
226. Tipper
227. Bianca
228. Cube
229. Violet
230. Daisy
231. Winnie
232. Spork
233. Dora
234. Filbert
235. Big Top 
236. Shari
237. Bianca
238. Simon
239. Victoria
240. Benedict ;(


----------



## miyac

I spent 3 days in this hunt. I was looking for Judy, Diana or Ankha since I don't have a Snooty but if I found Sasha or Ione I would take them too. This was a frustrating hunt and the longest I have had, I was so tired at the end.


1. Gladys
2. Boone
3. Chops
4. Mallary 
5. Biff
6. Knox
7. Celia
8. Midge
9. Bubbles
10. Reneigh
11. Cherry
12. Spork
13. Flora
14. Gayle
15. Carrie
16. Chester
17. Cheri
18. Drake
19. Anabelle
20. Pashmina
21. Rudy 
22. Zucker
23. Deirdre
24. Cally
25. Mira
26. Big Top
27. Tex
28. Eugene
29. Gonzo
30. Ketchup
31. Bonbon
32. Cranston
33. Savannah
34. Alli
35. Murphy
36. Claudia
37. Lobo
38. Patty
39. Erik
40. Twiggy
41. Kevin
42. Curlos
43. Ace
44. Beardo
45. Antonio
46. Al47. Zoe
48. Rod
49. Snooty
50. Coco
51. Bianca
52. Chabwick
53. Frett
54. Rory
55. Eloise
56. Gala
57. Barold
58. Ike
59. Audie
60. Rory
61. Groucho
62. Vesta
63. Roald
64. Tammi
65. Vivian
66. Samson
67. Roswell
68. Cleo
69. Nan
70. Eloise
71. Friga
72. Gala
73. Tiansheng
74. Kitt
75. Bubbles
76. Drake
77. Bam
78. Gloria
79. Benedict
80. Knox
81. Gwen
82. Fauna
83. Boone
84. Chow
85. Hans
86. Gayle
87. Vladimir
88. Cranston
89. Friga
90. Hamphrey
91. Biskit
92. Norma93. Ken
94. Phil
95. Rudy
96. Astrid
97. Kitt
98. Jay
99. Phil
100. Olaf
101. Purrl
102. Faith
103. Rex
104. Rod
105. Gigi
106. Kitt
107. Bree
108. Marina
109. Carmen
110. Keaton
111. Tad
112. Hopper
113. Del
114. Boyd
115. Velma
116. Groucho
117. Marina
118. Walt
119. Tad
120. Bud
121. Midge
122. Cole
123. Claudia
124. Mint
125. Chevre
126. Rodney
127. Claudia
128. Tucker
129. Weber
130. Louie
131. Apollo
132. Midge
133. Alli
134. Anchovy
135. Tucker
136. Olaf
137. Freya
138. Wendy
139. Peggy
140. Greta
141. Drago
142. Rowan
143. Bianca
144. Doc
145. Nate
146. Peggy
147. Fauna
148. Erik
149. Lyman
150. Ike
151. Amelia
152. Shari
153. Gabi
154. Poncho
155. Hornsby
156. Rodney
157. Cashmere
158. Plucky
159. Sly
160. Frank
161. Leonardo
162. Velma
163. Colton
164. Peewee
165. Murphy
166. Bitty
167. Bertha
168. Rizzo
169. Zucker
170. Hornsby
171. Flip
172. Marlo
173. Gonzo
174. Wart Jr.
175. Roald
176. Rooney
177. Elmer
178. Big Top
179. Tasha
180. Boone
181. Harry
182. Katt
183. June
184. Phoebe
185. Sally
186. Rory
187. Coach
188. Fauna
189. Peewee
190. Cesar
191. Flurry
192. Sprocket
193. Marcie
194. T-Bone
195. Pekoe
196. Bruce
197. Puddles
198. Friga
199. Tucker
200. Doc
201. Skye
202. Maelle
203. Rhonda
204. Leopold
205. Broffina
206. Tia
207. Rodney
208. Hamlet
209. Tammi
210. Wolfgang
211. Wade
212. Pango
213. Astrid
214. Sheldon
215. Rory
216. Bertha
217. Vic
218. Shep
219. Claudia
220. Coach
221. Joey
222. Rooney
223. Hopkins
224. Spork
225. Queenie
226. Tangy
227. Tank
228. Miranda
229. Chief




But FINALLY when I was deciding to just take anyone I was okay with, I got:



Spoiler: New Resident



230. Judy!


----------



## pottercrossing

miyac said:


> I spent 3 days in this hunt. I was looking for Judy, Diana or Ankha since I don't have a Snooty but if I found Sasha or Ione I would take them too. This was a frustrating hunt and the longest I have had, I was so tired at the end.
> 
> 
> 1. Gladys
> 2. Boone
> 3. Chops
> 4. Mallary
> 5. Biff
> 6. Knox
> 7. Celia
> 8. Midge
> 9. Bubbles
> 10. Reneigh
> 11. Cherry
> 12. Spork
> 13. Flora
> 14. Gayle
> 15. Carrie
> 16. Chester
> 17. Cheri
> 18. Drake
> 19. Anabelle
> 20. Pashmina
> 21. Rudy
> 22. Zucker
> 23. Deirdre
> 24. Cally
> 25. Mira
> 26. Big Top
> 27. Tex
> 28. Eugene
> 29. Gonzo
> 30. Ketchup
> 31. Bonbon
> 32. Cranston
> 33. Savannah
> 34. Alli
> 35. Murphy
> 36. Claudia
> 37. Lobo
> 38. Patty
> 39. Erik
> 40. Twiggy
> 41. Kevin
> 42. Curlos
> 43. Ace
> 44. Beardo
> 45. Antonio
> 46. Al47. Zoe
> 48. Rod
> 49. Snooty
> 50. Coco
> 51. Bianca
> 52. Chabwick
> 53. Frett
> 54. Rory
> 55. Eloise
> 56. Gala
> 57. Barold
> 58. Ike
> 59. Audie
> 60. Rory
> 61. Groucho
> 62. Vesta
> 63. Roald
> 64. Tammi
> 65. Vivian
> 66. Samson
> 67. Roswell
> 68. Cleo
> 69. Nan
> 70. Eloise
> 71. Friga
> 72. Gala
> 73. Tiansheng
> 74. Kitt
> 75. Bubbles
> 76. Drake
> 77. Bam
> 78. Gloria
> 79. Benedict
> 80. Knox
> 81. Gwen
> 82. Fauna
> 83. Boone
> 84. Chow
> 85. Hans
> 86. Gayle
> 87. Vladimir
> 88. Cranston
> 89. Friga
> 90. Hamphrey
> 91. Biskit
> 92. Norma93. Ken
> 94. Phil
> 95. Rudy
> 96. Astrid
> 97. Kitt
> 98. Jay
> 99. Phil
> 100. Olaf
> 101. Purrl
> 102. Faith
> 103. Rex
> 104. Rod
> 105. Gigi
> 106. Kitt
> 107. Bree
> 108. Marina
> 109. Carmen
> 110. Keaton
> 111. Tad
> 112. Hopper
> 113. Del
> 114. Boyd
> 115. Velma
> 116. Groucho
> 117. Marina
> 118. Walt
> 119. Tad
> 120. Bud
> 121. Midge
> 122. Cole
> 123. Claudia
> 124. Mint
> 125. Chevre
> 126. Rodney
> 127. Claudia
> 128. Tucker
> 129. Weber
> 130. Louie
> 131. Apollo
> 132. Midge
> 133. Alli
> 134. Anchovy
> 135. Tucker
> 136. Olaf
> 137. Freya
> 138. Wendy139. Peggy
> 140. Greta
> 141. Drago
> 142. Rowan
> 143. Bianca
> 144. Doc
> 145. Nate
> 146. Peggy
> 147. Fauna
> 148. Erik
> 149. Lyman
> 150. Ike
> 151. Amelia
> 152. Shari
> 153. Gabi
> 154. Poncho
> 155. Hornsby
> 156. Rodney
> 157. Cashmere
> 158. Plucky
> 159. Sly
> 160. Frank
> 161. Leonardo
> 162. Velma
> 163. Colton
> 164. Peewee
> 165. Murphy
> 166. Bitty
> 167. Bertha
> 168. Rizzo
> 169. Zucker
> 170. Hornsby
> 171. Flip
> 172. Marlo
> 173. Gonzo
> 174. Wart Jr.
> 175. Roald
> 176. Rooney
> 177. Elmer
> 178. Big Top
> 179. Tasha
> 180. Boone
> 181. Harry
> 182. Katt
> 183. June
> 184. Phoebe185. Sally
> 186. Rory
> 187. Coach
> 188. Fauna
> 189. Peewee
> 190. Cesar
> 191. Flurry
> 192. Sprocket
> 193. Marcie
> 194. T-Bone
> 195. Pekoe
> 196. Bruce
> 197. Puddles
> 198. Friga
> 199. Tucker
> 200. Doc
> 201. Skye
> 202. Maelle
> 203. Rhonda
> 204. Leopold
> 205. Broffina
> 206. Tia
> 207. Rodney
> 208. Hamlet
> 209. Tammi
> 210. Wolfgang
> 211. Wade
> 212. Pango
> 213. Astrid
> 214. Sheldon
> 215. Rory
> 216. Bertha
> 217. Vic
> 218. Shep
> 219. Claudia
> 220. Coach
> 221. Joey
> 222. Rooney
> 223. Hopkins
> 224. Spork
> 225. Queenie
> 226. Tangy
> 227. Tank
> 228. Miranda
> 229. Chief
> 
> 
> 
> But FINALLY when I was deciding to just take anyone I was okay with, I got:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Resident
> 
> 
> 
> 230. Judy!
> 
> View attachment 428866


 congratulations!


----------



## miyac

pottercrossing said:


> congratulations!



Thank you! Chrissy is leaving my island tomorrow so I'll start another hunt... hopefully a short one lol.


----------



## allainah

my search for Teddy continues!


241. Alice
242. Cyd
243. Billy
244. Stu
245. Eloise
246. Egbert
247. Apple
248. Butch
249. Clyde
250. Hamlet
251. Kitt
252. Rodeo
253. Deirdre
254. Marcie
255. Admiral
256. Maple
257. Hugh
258. Mitzi
259. Sydney
260. Nan
261. Shep
262. Ed
263. Gloria
264. Cranston
265. Candi
266. Sydney
267. Spike
268. Kitt
269. Winnie
270. Azalea
271. Tank
272. Cranston
273. Aurora
274. Faith
275. Timbra
276. Baabara
277. Dom
278. Biff
279. Pekoe
280. Benedict281. Ike
282. Colton
283. Derwin
284. Cranberra
285. Melba
286. Maple <3
287. Tia
288. Amelia
289. Rooney
290. Boris
291. Biff
292. Boone
293. Alfonso
294. Camofrog
295. Mathilda
296. Tad
297. Astrid
298. Shari
299. Broccolo
300. Murphy
301. Skye
302. Frobert
303. Pango
304. Mathilda
305. Megan
306. Apple
307. Shari
308. Sydney
309. Ione
310. Cashmere
311. Reniegh
312. Sherb
313. Bud
314. Paula
315. Buck
316. Cube
317. Pinky
318. Tiansheng
319. Eugene
320. Louie321. Billy
322. Beau
323. Gayle
324. Pango
325. Chevre
326. Renee
327. Drago
328. Sylvanna
329. Bettina
330. Benedict
331. Deirdre
332. Boyd
333. Al
334. Anabelle
335. Walt
336. Beau
337. Tank
338. Prince
339. Naomi
340. Zucker
341. June
342. Phoebe
343. Angus
344. Tybalt
345. Naomi 
346. T. Bone
347. Prince
348. Egbert
349. Cecilia
350. Mott
351. Bill
352. Blanche
353. Bella
354. Sterling
355. Monty
356. Mott
357. DIZZY <3
358. Lionel
359. Portia
360. Violet
Still no Mr Teddy  but im committed to finding him this way and will continue later~


----------



## KurtaIsle44

Invited my first NH villager ^^. Her name is Kitt. She's a Kangaroo.


----------



## Croconaw

I think Kitt is a sweet villager. I had her in my town on New Leaf!


----------



## KurtaIsle44

Croconaw said:


> I think Kitt is a sweet villager. I had her in my town on New Leaf!


I think she was in one of my Animal Crossing: Gamecube neighborhoods once ^^. She is sweet. I like her design.


----------



## xara

ooh, nice! kitt is super cute. i hope you’ll like her!


----------



## S.J.

Aww, congrats! Kitt is very cute.


----------



## KurtaIsle44

The Dreamies for me are:

1. Wolfgang
2. Lily
3. Klaus
4. Blaire
5. Chelsea

My goal is to have Kurta Isle be a forest core vibe.


----------



## BrokenSanity

__________________________________________________Dreamie Hunting_________________________________________________________________________



































*These head icons were found on Nookipedia so credit to Nookipedia?
__________________________________________________________________________ Ticket Count: 352 NMTs To Hunt!!


NMT1: 
NibblesNMT11:
FaunaNMT21:
SherbNMT31:
DivaNMT41:
AnchovyNMT51:
LeopoldNMT61:
KittyNMT71:
BorisNMT81:
*SPIKE*NMT2: FaithNMT12:
PierceNMT22:
JudyNMT32:
SporkNMT42:
BeardoNMT52:
SprocketNMT62:
T-BoneNMT72:
AlfonsoNMT3: HippeuxNMT13:
BamNMT23:
HansNMT33:
TeddyNMT43:
PetriNMT53:
MontyNMT63:
HarryNMT73:
TutuNMT4: 
RexNMT14:
MallaryNMT24:
RobinNMT34:
PattyNMT44:
BeaNMT54:
CurlosNMT64:
AstridNMT74:
Sylvia(again)NMT5:
AngusNMT15:
IgglyNMT25:
Vivian(again)NMT35:
DoraNMT45:
NateNMT55:
IkeNMT65:
RoccoNMT75:
ClaudiaNMT6:
MurphyNMT16:
O'HareNMT26:
BiancaNMT36:
OctavianNMT46:
RodeoNMT56:
LeonardoNMT66:
RoryNMT76:
BuckNMT7:
VivianNMT17:
MottNMT27:
KiddNMT37:
ChevreNMT47:
DianaNMT57:
ReneeNMT67:
GrahamNMT77:
CephalobotNMT8:
RaymondNMT18:
EllieNMT28:
PluckyNMT38:
BooneNMT48:
NormaNMT58:
SlyNMT68:
DizzyNMT78:
UrsalaNMT9:
AppleNMT19:
DelNMT29:
BiskitNMT39:
HamphreyNMT49:
Cranston NMT59:
AnabelleNMT69:
LopezNMT79:
MuffyNMT10:
SylviaNMT20:
BenedictNMT30:
Shari NMT40:
EugeneNMT50:
GooseNMT60:
SprinkleNMT70:
TianshengNMT80:
Zoe



	Post automatically merged: Feb 17, 2022

OMGGGGG My bad boy spike is coming home!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosch

I finally let Kiki go. I was trying to find a new Normal villager, maybe Fauna, Lolly, Mitzi, Molly, Vesta, Ione or Poppy. But after 26 tickets, I've settled with Cephalobot because he's a new villager and I haven't had him yet.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Alas as Raymond departs so the hunt for another dreamie unravels....
______________________________ Dreamie Hunt 2.0 _______________________________________________
Specifically hunting for:







Despite being lower priority I will accept the following villagers as well if I randomly come across them but I'm not specifically trying to find them:






















NMT1:
VioletNMT11:
Stu(again)NMT21:
EdNMT31:
ZoeNMT41:
Ronald(again)NMT51:
Benedict(again)NMT2:
FrigaNMT12:
GayleNMT22:
RudyNMT32:
SylviaNMT42:
ChevreNMT52:
TianshengNMT3:
CallyNMT13:
PattyNMT23:
Stu(AGAIN)NMT33:
EuniceNMT43:
TipperNMT53:
CroqueNMT4:
StuNMT14:
RolfNMT24:
HarryNMT34:
BudNMT44:
KiddNMT54:
PapiNMT5:
RoswellNMT15:
TybaltNMT25:
YukkaNMT35:
SheldonNMT45:
Tipper(again)NMT55:
NanaNMT6:
QuillsonNMT16:
MoeNMT26:
GenjiNMT36:
WhitneyNMT46:
NaomiNMT56:
CoachNMT7:
AngusNMT17:
PangoNMT27:
IoneNMT37:
CarmenNMT47:
DoraNMT57:
DeirdreNMT8:
TeddyNMT18:
MeganNMT28:
CarrieNMT38:
Wart Jr.NMT48:
EgbertNMT58:
Nan(again)NMT9:
FrankNMT19:
RoryNMT29:
WolfgangNMT39:
RexNMT49:
ClaudeNMT59:
WillowNMT10:
RonaldNMT20:
NanNMT30:
BenedictNMT40:
Sylvia(again)NMT50:
Naomi(again)NMT60:
Vesta


----------



## BrokenSanity

Dom departs and so we start again, 
I don't feel like listing who I'm looking for since I have numerous villagers in mind so let's get straight into it!

NMT1:
ElvisNMT11:
RhondaNMT21:
GloriaNMT31:
KlausNMT41:
TipperNMT51:
ChiefNMT61:
TybaltNMT71:
PonchoNMT81:
ChevreNMT91:
WendyNMT2:
Chow*NMT12:
LeopoldNMT22:
Kyle*NMT32:
GastonNMT42:
Peanut*NMT52:
Rooney*NMT62:
RowanNMT72:
Tex*NMT82:
PenelopeNMT92:
RonaldNMT3:
HamletNMT13:
TiaNMT23:
AstridNMT33:
PancettiNMT43:
DeliNMT53:
MidgeNMT63:
Chow***NMT73:
MathildaNMT83:
RudyNMT93:
SparroNMT4:
RubyNMT14:
JittersNMT24:
CheriNMT34:
RickyNMT44:
Tank*NMT54:
Tank**NMT64:
BubblesNMT74:
Mathilda(Yes twice in a row)NMT84:
Wart Jr.NMT94:
ShariNMT5:
BittyNMT15:
IoneNMT25:
AnnalisaNMT35:
MaggieNMT45:
FloNMT55:
BeaNMT65:
JeremiahNMT75:
CallyNMT85:
QuillsonNMT95:
T-BoneNMT6:
BroccoloNMT16:
MelbaNMT26:
ZuckerNMT36:
KevinNMT46:
ShinoNMT56:
LucyNMT66:
OctavianNMT76:
FaithNMT86:
CeliaNMT96:
GruffNMT7:
SoleilNMT17:
AuroraNMT27:
PekoeNMT37:
GloriaNMT47:
ZuckerNMT57:
MuffyNMT67:
Barold NMT77:
AngusNMT87:
CarrieNMT97:
Tank***NMT8:
FreyaNMT18:
PateNMT28:
PietroNMT38:
Patty*NMT48:
MollyNMT58:
CookieNMT68:
NibblesNMT78:
BlancheNMT88:
AlNMT98:
Rodney*NMT9:
ShepNMT19:
PashminaNMT29:
Chow**NMT39:
BooneNMT49:
BillyNMT59:
FlurryNMT69:
CroqueNMT79:
FelicityNMT89:
PateNMT99:
Claudia NMT10:
LollyNMT20:
MacNMT30:
PenelopeNMT40:
PrinceNMT50:
VictoriaNMT60:
ElvisNMT70:
ElmerNMT80:
TuckerNMT90:
FaithNMT100:
Faith
The Villagers marked with a * are villagers I want but I didn't take them because I'm hoping to get Frita, Renee, Cherry or Mint more,
this kind of turned into just looking for Frita now, but I wonder if I'm gonna regret not taking Chow or Tank since I found both of them three times and I wonder if that's telling me it's not such a good idea to be picky since I have about two and a half hours till my plot auto fills, after typing this I'm gonna take a quick break, I really hope I can find Frita...


----------



## BrokenSanity

BrokenSanity said:


> Dom departs and so we start again,
> I don't feel like listing who I'm looking for since I have numerous villagers in mind so let's get straight into it!
> 
> NMT1:
> ElvisNMT11:
> RhondaNMT21:
> GloriaNMT31:
> KlausNMT41:
> TipperNMT51:
> ChiefNMT61:
> TybaltNMT71:
> PonchoNMT81:
> ChevreNMT91:
> WendyNMT2:
> Chow*NMT12:
> LeopoldNMT22:
> Kyle*NMT32:
> GastonNMT42:
> Peanut*NMT52:
> Rooney*NMT62:
> RowanNMT72:
> Tex*NMT82:
> PenelopeNMT92:
> RonaldNMT3:
> HamletNMT13:
> TiaNMT23:
> AstridNMT33:
> PancettiNMT43:
> DeliNMT53:
> MidgeNMT63:
> Chow***NMT73:
> MathildaNMT83:
> RudyNMT93:
> SparroNMT4:
> RubyNMT14:
> JittersNMT24:
> CheriNMT34:
> RickyNMT44:
> Tank*NMT54:
> Tank**NMT64:
> BubblesNMT74:
> Mathilda(Yes twice in a row)NMT84:
> Wart Jr.NMT94:
> ShariNMT5:
> BittyNMT15:
> IoneNMT25:
> AnnalisaNMT35:
> MaggieNMT45:
> FloNMT55:
> BeaNMT65:
> JeremiahNMT75:
> CallyNMT85:
> QuillsonNMT95:
> T-BoneNMT6:
> BroccoloNMT16:
> MelbaNMT26:
> ZuckerNMT36:
> KevinNMT46:
> ShinoNMT56:
> LucyNMT66:
> OctavianNMT76:
> FaithNMT86:
> CeliaNMT96:
> GruffNMT7:
> SoleilNMT17:
> AuroraNMT27:
> PekoeNMT37:
> GloriaNMT47:
> ZuckerNMT57:
> MuffyNMT67:
> BaroldNMT77:
> AngusNMT87:
> CarrieNMT97:
> Tank***NMT8:
> FreyaNMT18:
> PateNMT28:
> PietroNMT38:
> Patty*NMT48:
> MollyNMT58:
> CookieNMT68:
> NibblesNMT78:
> BlancheNMT88:
> AlNMT98:
> Rodney*NMT9:
> ShepNMT19:
> PashminaNMT29:
> Chow**NMT39:
> BooneNMT49:
> BillyNMT59:
> FlurryNMT69:
> CroqueNMT79:
> FelicityNMT89:
> PateNMT99:
> ClaudiaNMT10:
> LollyNMT20:
> MacNMT30:
> PenelopeNMT40:
> PrinceNMT50:
> VictoriaNMT60:
> ElvisNMT70:
> ElmerNMT80:
> TuckerNMT90:
> FaithNMT100:
> Faith
> The Villagers marked with a * are villagers I want but I didn't take them because I'm hoping to get Frita, Renee, Cherry or Mint more,
> this kind of turned into just looking for Frita now, but I wonder if I'm gonna regret not taking Chow or Tank since I found both of them three times and I wonder if that's telling me it's not such a good idea to be picky since I have about two and a half hours till my plot auto fills, after typing this I'm gonna take a quick break, I really hope I can find Frita...


Continuing where I left off with less then two hours left, I hope this goes well...

NMT101:
BiffNMT111:
NormaNMT121:
AntonioNMT131:
Kyle**NMT141:
ElvisNMT151:
DizzyNMT161:
TammiNMT171:
Patty***NMT181:
RoswellNMT191:
MarinaNMT102:
BiskitNMT112:
DragoNMT122:
SporkNMT132:
HarryNMT142:
Tex***NMT152:
CephalobotNMT162:
ButchNMT172:
CesarNMT182:
CesarNMT192:
SimonNMT103:
PashminaNMT113:
HughNMT123:
TomNMT133:
WaltNMT143:
Patty**NMT153:
VictoriaNMT163:
GrahamNMT173:
BenjaminNMT183:
BerthaNMT193:
EloiseNMT104:
RowanNMT114:
NateNMT124:
AntonioNMT134:
Tex**NMT144:
SnakeNMT154:
PeeweeNMT164:
PateNMT174:
JittersNMT184:
CephalobotNMT194:
CarrieNMT105:
TutuNMT115:
StuNMT125:
PierceNMT135:
BeardoNMT145:
EloiseNMT155:
YukaNMT165:
HippeuxNMT175:
WalkerNMT185:
JulianNMT195:
KiddNMT106:
AliceNMT116:
CesarNMT126:
TianshengNMT136:
CallyNMT146:
TeddyNMT156:
PangoNMT166:
CanberraNMT176:
FrettNMT186:
CephalobotNMT196:
CranstonNMT107:
BenedictNMT117:
RoccoNMT127:
ClaudiaNMT137:
VioletNMT147:
RobinNMT157:
KetchupNMT167:
CurlyNMT177:
FaithNMT187:
BeckyNMT197:
ZuckerNMT108:
ZuckerNMT118:
MaggieNMT128:
FuchsiaNMT138:
EloiseNMT148:
JuneNMT158:
NormaNMT168:
SlyNMT178:
AnkhaNMT188:
WendyNMT198:
RexNMT109:
Phoebe^NMT119:
TianshengNMT129:
OpalNMT139:
Groucho NMT149:
Eugene*NMT159:
CurtNMT169:
ClydeNMT179:
SandyNMT189:
Rooney**NMT199:
ClydeNMT110:
WillowNMT120:
EloiseNMT130:
TimbraNMT140:
FuchsiaNMT150:
BooneNMT160:
CobbNMT170:
JeremiahNMT180:
DaisyNMT190:
HippeuxNMT200:
Tad


----------



## Nunnafinga

I usually have terrible luck when I go villager hunting.I recently went on a hunt with a very general target of one of my favorite female villagers from New Leaf that I didn't already have an Amiibo card for.I used up five NMTs and was going to quit there but on a whim I bought five more NMT's and two flights into the second set of tickets I found my favorite New Leaf cowgirl:




Patty really hasn't changed very much for New Horizons...she's even still wearing the citrus tank.Anyways,she's all moooooooved in(sorry 'bout that).


----------



## BrokenSanity

BrokenSanity said:


> Continuing where I left off with less then two hours left, I hope this goes well...
> 
> NMT101:
> BiffNMT111:
> NormaNMT121:
> AntonioNMT131:
> Kyle**NMT141:
> ElvisNMT151:
> DizzyNMT161:
> TammiNMT171:
> Patty***NMT181:
> RoswellNMT191:
> MarinaNMT102:
> BiskitNMT112:
> DragoNMT122:
> SporkNMT132:
> HarryNMT142:
> Tex***NMT152:
> CephalobotNMT162:
> ButchNMT172:
> CesarNMT182:
> CesarNMT192:
> SimonNMT103:
> PashminaNMT113:
> HughNMT123:
> TomNMT133:
> WaltNMT143:
> Patty**NMT153:
> VictoriaNMT163:
> GrahamNMT173:
> BenjaminNMT183:
> BerthaNMT193:
> EloiseNMT104:
> RowanNMT114:
> NateNMT124:
> AntonioNMT134:
> Tex**NMT144:
> SnakeNMT154:
> PeeweeNMT164:
> PateNMT174:
> JittersNMT184:
> CephalobotNMT194:
> CarrieNMT105:
> TutuNMT115:
> StuNMT125:
> PierceNMT135:
> BeardoNMT145:
> EloiseNMT155:
> YukaNMT165:
> HippeuxNMT175:
> WalkerNMT185:
> JulianNMT195:
> KiddNMT106:
> AliceNMT116:
> CesarNMT126:
> TianshengNMT136:
> CallyNMT146:
> TeddyNMT156:
> PangoNMT166:
> CanberraNMT176:
> FrettNMT186:
> CephalobotNMT196:
> CranstonNMT107:
> BenedictNMT117:
> RoccoNMT127:
> ClaudiaNMT137:
> VioletNMT147:
> RobinNMT157:
> KetchupNMT167:
> CurlyNMT177:
> FaithNMT187:
> BeckyNMT197:
> ZuckerNMT108:
> ZuckerNMT118:
> MaggieNMT128:
> FuchsiaNMT138:
> EloiseNMT148:
> JuneNMT158:
> NormaNMT168:
> SlyNMT178:
> AnkhaNMT188:
> WendyNMT198:
> RexNMT109:
> Phoebe^NMT119:
> TianshengNMT129:
> OpalNMT139:
> GrouchoNMT149:
> Eugene*NMT159:
> CurtNMT169:
> ClydeNMT179:
> SandyNMT189:
> Rooney**NMT199:
> ClydeNMT110:
> WillowNMT120:
> EloiseNMT130:
> TimbraNMT140:
> FuchsiaNMT150:
> BooneNMT160:
> CobbNMT170:
> JeremiahNMT180:
> DaisyNMT190:
> HippeuxNMT200:
> Tad


My plot auto filled and I got Hans 
I'll get his photo and swiftly kick him out, wish I didn't waste 200 NMTs just to automatically get him though


----------



## S.J.

I finally said goodbye to Savannah today! She is so sweet, and I love her so much, but I wanted a chance to invite some new villagers (no one specifically, though I’ve definitely had some villagers/personalities in mind).

 Sterling
 Curly
 Deli
 Cheri - I almost stopped here! She is so adorable, and I’d definitely love to still invite her! I thought I had her amiibo, but it turns out I don’t, so hopefully I’ll see her again. 
 Katt - Also adorable! She is so sweet!
 Cesar
 Marina
 Chevre
 Aurora
 Zell
 Apple
 Phoebe
 Bitty
 Bam
 Norma!  - I really couldn’t go past Norma! I love Norma, and I’ve run into her a couple of times. I already have so many normal villagers, but Norma is so sweet, and I don’t have the Welcome Amiibo cards, so I figured now was the time. I think she’s a cute addition to my existing cow, Patty! 

I think I’ll start the process of inviting an amiibo villager now, though I’m not sure who. I don’t have a cranky or snooty villager on my island, so I’d love to invite a cranky bear or find another new villager.


----------



## _confused_piplup_

I think I should have seen this before lol. I have been spending months hunting for 6 villagers. 
I changed my mind on some of them while hunting for them, so this is my final villagers' hunting list:

- Zucker
- Roald
- Julian
- Lily
- Shino
- Judy

After months and months (I don't even have the courage to think when I actually started doing this) I found five of them. I only need Judy. Unfortunately, I had already found her when looking for Ankha lol, so yeahI could have already ended, if i had invited here before. I'll keep searching tho!


----------



## BrokenSanity

_confused_piplup_ said:


> I think I should have seen this before lol. I have been spending months hunting for 6 villagers.
> I changed my mind on some of them while hunting for them, so this is my final villagers' hunting list:
> 
> - Zucker
> - Roald
> - Julian
> - Lily
> - Shino
> - Judy
> 
> After months and months (I don't even have the courage to think when I actually started doing this) I found five of them. I only need Judy. Unfortunately, I had already found her when looking for Ankha lol, so yeahI could have already ended, if i had invited here before. I'll keep searching tho!


I have Judy and was gonna kick her out and void her anyways but if you ever get an open plot you can have her if you'd like, she is ungifted and I didn't change her catchphrase or anything.


----------



## _confused_piplup_

BrokenSanity said:


> I have Judy and was gonna kick her out and void her anyways but if you ever get an open plot you can have her if you'd like, she is ungifted and I didn't change her catchphrase or anything.


Hi, thanks for the help and sorry for the late reply! It would have been great if you could help me, however I don't have an open plot. I have been trying to kick out Renée, but it turns out she is the last villager who moved in. I read that the last villager who moved in won't ask to leave and after few trials, I m convinced it's pretty much true. Huh, it's really unlucky...

So, I guess I will have to find Judy with the campsite, but thanks for the help!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I found these Word documents of previous villager hunts I had since 2021. 0_0 I don't really villager hunt nowadays since I'm happy with my current set of villagers, so I'll post about these instead!



Spoiler: Villager Hunt, March 2021



*March 28th, 2021:* Welp, Olivia's moving out in a couple of days, which sucks because she's one of my favorite villagers. But I have her amiibo card, so I can get her back whenever I want. I only have enough Nook Miles for 20 NMT's, so I'm going on a 20 NMT hunt for a jock or sisterly villager. Here are the villagers that I'm hoping to get:

Sisterly Villagers
-Cherry
-Frita
-Fuchsia
-Reneigh

Jock Villagers
-Bam
-Genji
-Goose
-Snake

Once the hunt starts, I'm gonna write down the names of the villagers that I encounter. Wish me luck!

*March 29th, 2021:* Olivia's packing her things and she'll be gone by tomorrow. I have enough Nook Miles for 18 NMT's. [my online friend's name] gave me 14 NMT's and my brother gave me 3 NMT's, so now I have a total of 35 NMT's. I'll try to get 5 more NMT's by tomorrow.

*March 30th, 2021:* Today is Villager Hunting Day! I now have 40 NMT's and 40 chances to get a villager I want. I'm not gonna do it now because I have to get ready for school, but I'll be playing during lunch and when I get back home, at least.

...I found Fuchsia on the fifth NMT. I'm not even joking. That was pretty lucky, if I do say so myself. Of course, I invited her since she was one of the villagers I wanted. Here are the villagers I found:

1. Blanche
2. Miranda
3. Cyrano
4. Deli
5. Fuchsia





Spoiler: Villager Hunt, April 2021



*April 14th, 2021:* Bluebear's moving out in a couple of days, but I'm not as upset that she's moving away as much as Olivia. But I'm working on getting her back because I miss her. But anyway, I have 30 NMT's left from the last hunt, so I'll be going on a 30 NMT villager hunt. I'll be looking for a jock villager, but if I find a villager that I like, regardless of their personality, I'll most likely invite them. Here are the jock villagers I'm hoping to get:

-Antonio
-Bam
-Dom
-Genji
-Goose
-Poncho
-Snake

If I don't have a jock villager by the end of the hunt, I'll use Hamlet's amiibo and convince him to move onto my island. Wish me luck!

*April 15th, 2021: *Bluebear is packing her things and is leaving tomorrow. I got the 30 NMT's from my brother, and we also managed to get an extra 5 NMT's each, so that totals up to 40 NMT's, just like last time.

*April 16th, 2021: *Today is the day that I hunt for a villager, but I'm not as excited as I was last time. I have 40 NMT's and 40 chances to get a villager I want. If I don't find a jock, I'll use Hamlet's amiibo and invite him. He's not that bad, right?

_(I guess I forgot to record which villager I did get, but I'm pretty sure I got Antonio on the 18th ticket.)_





Spoiler: Villager Hunt, May 2021



*May 4th, 2021*: Alright, let's get this over with. I'm doing another villager hunt because Cookie asked me about moving out and I let her. For some reason, the personality that seems to move out the most on my island is peppy. (Second is a tie between snooty and normal.) Maybe it's because I don't like the peppy villagers that much? Usually when they ask to move out I'm not that close to them, so I let them go.

But anyway, since I have all the necessary personalities (apart from peppy, but I can always use a peppy villager's amiibo), I'm not looking for a specific personality this time. Though I'd love to find a cranky villager, like Murphy or Kabuki or Wolfgang. (And Butch too! I let him move out and now I regret it.) But if I find Mitzi or Audie or something, I'll invite them even if they're not cranky.

I have 25 NMT's from last time (26 before but I used one to get materials), so I'll be going on a 25 NMT hunt. If I don't find a villager by then, I'll either use up all my Nook Miles for some extra NMT's or let the plot autofill. (Which is a bit of a risky strategy, considering that I visisted my brother's island and the last villager to move out on his island was Ricky.)

*May 5th, 2021*: Cookie's moving out tomorrow. Also I think Lolly used the "he/him" pronouns when she was talking about Cookie moving away, but I wasn't sure because I didn't read the dialogue properly. 

*May 6th, 2021*: Oh my god, I can't believe it. I found Murphy on the FIRST TICKET!!! I invited him to my island, despite the fact that it's the third time he's living on my island.





Spoiler: Villager Hunt, November 2021



This was an 80-NMT hunt, the longest one I've done so far, and I found a villager I wanted only on the 77th NMT. (You'll have to scroll down to see who it is... Nah, just kidding. It was Mitzi, one of my favorite villagers.)

Also I'm sorry if you get mad at me because I skipped over a villager you like. I really did regret skipping over Ione and Kabuki. ;w;

Deli 
T-Bone 
Sprocket 
Octavian 
Boone 
Rory 
Julia 
Rooney 
Astrid 
Gabi 
Vic 
Rex 
Zoe 
Faith 
Clay 
Kabuki 
Plucky 
Carrie 
Knox 
Merengue 
Doc 
Mira 
Sylvanna 
Bob 
Molly 
Kabuki 
Margie 
Hornsby 
Knox 
Marina 
Tammy 
Henry 
Big Top 
Merengue 
Puck 
Hans 
Harry 
Tiffany 
Pinky 
Sally 
Mathilda 
Marlo 
Prince 
Stu 
Monty 
Filbert 
Bud 
Rio 
Moose 
Carrie 
Alfonso 
Gladys 
Cephalobot 
Anabelle 
Flip 
Caroline 
Agnes 
Molly 
Cousteau 
Lolly 
Quinn 
Ione 
Joey 
Clay 
Maddie 
Tiansheng 
Penelope 
Antonio 
Antonio 
Pompom 
Mathilda 
Chief 
Gladys 
Angus 
Lyman 
Dotty 
*Mitzi*


----------



## BrokenSanity

_confused_piplup_ said:


> Hi, thanks for the help and sorry for the late reply! It would have been great if you could help me, however I don't have an open plot. I have been trying to kick out Renée, but it turns out she is the last villager who moved in. I read that the last villager who moved in won't ask to leave and after few trials, I m convinced it's pretty much true. Huh, it's really unlucky...
> 
> So, I guess I will have to find Judy with the campsite, but thanks for the help!


I see! I wish you the best of luck finding Judy at the campsite!
Too bad my plot auto filled and you can't kick out Renee right now since she is the last villager to move in, Renee is one of my dreamies and one of the villagers I was looking for and failed to find


----------



## _confused_piplup_

BrokenSanity said:


> I see! I wish you the best of luck finding Judy at the campsite!
> Too bad my plot auto filled and you can't kick out Renee right now since she is the last villager to move in, Renee is one of my dreamies and one of the villagers I was looking for and failed to find


Oh nooo lol
We had what each other needed lmao. I was quite unlucky because my first hunt was Ankha and while looking for her I found Judy, but I hadn't a plan on what villagers I wanted so I didn't make her move in. 
I feel so bad for Renée lol, because at first I was trying to kick her out and I got so angry at her because she wouldn't. I kinda hated her, but then I found out the last villager who moved in can't leave the Island (kinda weird, to be honest). So, yeah looks like the campsite is the only left option hehe
Well, if you ever wanted to find Renée again, good luck for that. In general, good luck with whoever you're trying to find ^-^


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Well did my starting 3 plots in my new island of Fandesu and settled on the following:

Beau as my Lazy cause he was the first lazy I cam across and I wanted the other two personalitys to start showing up…he is cute though so not mad about that.

Audie is my Peppy…got her in 3 NMTs after Beau. I do have her card but for some reason I prefer t have her in the starter home rather than her normal home so yeah.

Ione is my normal…love her design…do not have her card but once I get to the point where I can change her house I will…she is so cute.

I must have had good luck today cause all three were found within the amount of 40 NMTs.


----------



## Merielle

Did a little villager hunt while I was lurking around on here!  Phoebe moved out of my town, so I set out yet again in the hopes of finding either Shino or Rod.

Marina
Hamphrey
Canberra
Bettina—sweet mouse, she clapped for me when I caught some tricky wasps
Fuchsia
Apple
Sprocket
Marina again
Rosie—honestly might've taken her as a temporary Peppy if I hadn't already had her once in New Leaf.
Hippeux
Sheldon
Egbert
Kyle
Coach
Keaton
Apollo
Harry
Flo
Axel—he was one of my starting two and only moved out a little while ago.  Guess he really was after that "deserted island" lifestyle.
Paula
Simon
Drake
Celia—I love Celia so she was extremely tempting, but I held strong because my island is currently missing a Jock and a Peppy. </3
Eugene
Octavian
And the winner is #26, Sparro!!  I was out of NMTs, he's a Jock, and he also happens to be my birthday twin!  His kind of wide-eyed look has always been a little unnerving to me, but actually interacting with him in game, he comes across just fine.  I think it'll be fun to have him on my island for a while—we're gonna be "sworn rivals in swoleness" and "best buddies in buffness", or something.


----------



## PacV

300 Tickets and still no Sterling. I found other Eagles tho and got excited thinking it was the one i'm looking for... xD

I'm going to keep looking.


----------



## Rosch

I finally let Shino leave. Luckily, I had a visitor at the campsite, but it's Becky. So I decided to island hop.



Spoiler



Encounters:

Erik - should've stopped at this
Mint
Olaf
Zoe
Cobb
Puck (old villager)
Freckles
Spike
Deli
Norma
Zucker
Hopper
Aurora
Sheldon
Annalise
Norma (again)
Velma
Carrie
Skye
Stella
Sprocket
Tom - shold've invited him
Bianca (old villager)
Leopold
Admiral
Axel (old villager)
Leonardo (old villager)
Pietro
Huck
Miranda
Anabelle
Clay
Piper - invited her



I've been looking for either Molly, Lolly or Beau. But I've never encountered them since Day 1. I feel like they might've been stuck at my void.


----------



## deana

Island hopping time! Erik asked to move out and I decided to let him leave because a friend of mine wanted to take him. I already have one of every personality so I am just looking for a different lazy villager to replace him.



Spoiler: Tickets 1-59



1. Ankha
2. Curt 
3. Candi 
4. Spike 
5. Becky
6. Broffina
7. Ellie
8. Zucker 1
9. Quinn
10. Bella 
11. Hazel
12. Carrie
13. Raymond
14. Cheri 
15. Tammy
16. Gruff
17. Ike
18. Norma
19. Shari 
20. Doc 2
21. Faith
22. Truffles 
23. Blanche
24. Sylvia 
25. Becky
26. Rudy
27. Freya
28. Stu 3
29. Harry
30. Vladimir
31. Croque 
32. Tiffany
33. Velma 
34. Sylvia 
35. Erik !! 4
36. Prince 5
37. Monty 
38. Grizzly
39. Tutu
40. Peanut
41. Aurora 
42. Marlo 
43. Annalisa 
44. Deena 
45. Rizzo
46. Canberra
47. Sylvana 
48. Violet 
49. Paula 
50. Octavian
51. Hamlet 
52. Chabwick 6
53. Tex
54. Chabwick 6
55. Frett 
56. Sydney
57. Wolfgang
58. Annalisa
59. Patty
....



New Neighbour 60. Punchy!! I am a little surprised by how hard it was to find someone this hunt. Encountered 6 different lazy villagers before encountering our boy, including running in to Erik who literally just left. I am really happy with this result though! My island has been cat-less for way too long and I am happy to have that situation remedied.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_!

I spent 400 NMTs 3 months ago for Ione and I can't still find her! I can't continue my villager hunting because I can't play.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Currently working on the last plot in the beginning 3…need my normal. I really want Lolly or Ione, but I have seen Kiki 4 times already and I am really tempted to get her the next time I see her if I don’t get who I want first.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

So I made the mistake again of island hopping for villagers with no real ‘plan’ in my head of what I was looking for.

So it was a fairly long one for me. Since I love island hopping not unpleasant but I did spend more of the day than I should have at it

Sorry in advance for my somewhat unfiltered commentary below, both because it is rambling, and because certain villagers I just don’t like.



Spoiler: The whole list



1. Shari - love her, my original uchi
2. Quillson 
3. Deirdre - I love her a lot, but she’s the one who just moved out!
4. Annalisa
5. Gladys - she is very very cute. Tempted by her
6. Barold - he is so intriguing. So very weird that I can never quite decide if I love him or not. He’s such a great design. I think I will skip for now, just because it is so early and I want to go to more islands. Eventually I will invite him though 
7. Rooney
8. Cherry - actually pretty cute looking, but her over the top look makes me think of high school and hot topic, and it is too much for me. I have softened on her a lot though
9. Broffina - I think she is actually pretty cute
10. Dotty - I have had her before. She is pretty cute
11. Roswell - first time seeing him!
12. Louie
13. Sterling - 
14. Harry
15. Baabara - she is very pretty. Wish I liked the snooty personality more.
16. Cephalobot - adorable. Didn’t expect to like him so much but he was the first camper on my second island. Love him.
17. Buzz - I like him more than most eagles
18. Claude - awwww he’s nice. I feel like I might regret not inviting him
19. Truffles - she actually looks kind of sweet in her snow hat
20. Boots 
21. Dobie - still not really a wolf fan but he is okay
22. Allie - not a fan at all
23. Baabara again- still cute
24. Tybalt - he is cuuuuuuute
25. Spike 
26. Annabelle - I want to like her more than I do
27. Bruce
28. Bruce again! 
29. Cesar
30. Ribbot - he is so smol 
31. Roscoe - cute/evil but I am not a fan of crankys.
32. Curly - I don’t know why, but I just really like him.
33. Pudge
34. Sasha - he is awfully cute, but I just don’t think he is for me?
35. Maple - she is cute but pretty blah blah
36. Merry - I love her, but had her before on my previous second island. 
37. Rory - he is great. I really like him. But I think it want him to be there jock on my second island
38. Pancetti - she is a favorite.  But I cannot tolerate 3 snooties (I don’t think) they are so boring.
39. Maddie
40. Beardo - merkin bear 
41. Yuka - pretty
42. Judy - once again a snooty I love, when I cannot take on another snooty on my island. 
43. Spike - x2
44. Astrid
45. Diana - ugh.  She’s gross. 
46. Chèvre - on the one hand she is cute. But also her face makes me uncomfortable
47. Octavian- like his grumpy face but not more cranky’s at least until butch is gone.
48. Egbert - he is cute. And I am tempted because I am getting tired.
49. Alfonso
50. Bruce - x3
51. Leopold - almost invited him.
52. Samson
53. Drake - and I ended up inviting him! I don’t really think he can replace my beloved Weber in my heart but I have always like him. And I like how brightly colored he is



The highlights were that I saw Barold, who I should have invited but I could not commit that early on. I was also tempted to invite : Tybalt, Claude, Rory, Judy, and especially Pancetti. Briefly considered inviting Sasha.

But in the end I decided on: 



Spoiler: drumroll



Drake! He’s pretty cute, I really like his house, and I like bright colors and duck villagers. Still feeling him out (this island hopping happened on friday) but I think I’m going to enjoy having him on my island but he won’t be there forever. Small chance he will end up mostly just reminding my of how much I miss Weber, who I am intending to bring back someday. But it’ll be fun to see his angry little face hanging around for however long he stays!


----------



## S.J.

I’ve been telling myself that I should let villagers leave and have the opportunity to island-hop and meet new villagers! Originally I let Merengue leave, and she was replaced by Pinky. Then I let Savannah leave, and she was replaced by Norma. Most recently, Poppy asked to leave. 

I didn’t have any expectations about who I was looking for. I am planning on inviting a cranky bear, but it didn’t necessarily have to be in Poppy’s place. 

Bruce
Ike - Cranky bear!!! It was so hard to pass up Ike. He is a cranky bear, and he was so sweet and adorable. I’m pretty sure I have his amiibo, so hopefully I can invite him again some time. Apparently I forgot my axe and pole vault, so I needed to buy an axe, to cut wood, to make a pole vault before I could meet him!
Cole
Boyd
Sprinkle - Oh my gosh, she is so cute. Just so adorable. 
Sydney - Another cutie.
Snake
Maelle - Such a cute little duck.
Del
Charlise
Tipper
Hamphrey - I love how grumpy he looks!
Ken
Dizzy is adorable, and I love him, but he was on tarantula island, and I really didn’t want to stay!
Doc
Octavian
Maple - Almost invited her, but I have her amiibo, so I decided to keep looking!
Cherry 
Cashmere
Crackle
Chèvre
O’Hare
Winnie - She is actually so cute (the big eyes), but I already have a peppy horse
Dotty 
Diana 
Rooney - Actually adorable? Had no idea who he was when I saw him!
Rolf
Bud
Angus
Zoe
Sparro
Kyle
Mathilda
Bud #2
Raymond
Simon
Sherb
Pudge - Love his cute green ears and tail
Diana
Marina
Vesta
Tipper
Joey
Knox
Rodeo - Rodeo was one of my original five villagers, but when I talked to him, he said “Nice to meet you!” 
And ticket #46…


Spoiler




*Our newest resident is…*







Spoiler







Some additional info on why I chose Goldie! The first Animal Crossing game I played was Pocket Camp. If you haven’t played Pocket Camp, the first thing you have to do is choose a ”style”, and you can choose from natural, cute, modern, hip, etc. Choosing your style will determine your initial furniture and your initial villager. I chose the natural style, and as such, Goldie was the *first Animal Crossing villager I ever met! * 

I don’t know how long Goldie will be on my island, but because she is the first villager I ever met (and she’s a sweetheart}, I have a soft spot for her. It is the first time I’ve encountered her in ACNH after playing for two years, so there was no way I could go past her.  I’m looking forward to making a garden that will suit her style, and renovating her home tomorrow too. 









​


----------



## azurill

It’s been awhile since I went island hopping. I was using Amiibo cards instead. So when Tex asked to leave I figured I would try me luck island hopping, I’m not sure who I want yet. I have 35 tickets to use. If I can’t find someone I can still bring in scoot who I was planning on bringing in anyway.


 Lucha: had him on my second island . Want someone new. 
Pinky : 
Frank : almost asked him . 
Elvis : 
Elise:
Snooty : 
Paolo : almost asked 
Roald: have his Amiibo will be bringing him back at some point 
Azalea: have her Amiibo 
Ribbot :
Peggy 
Leonardo 
Bianca 
My new neighbor


----------



## Rosch

I went island hopping yesterday because I let Piper leave. I'm not particularly looking for someone, but I was hoping to find a female villager. I've looked at my photo collection and I noticed I've had so many male villagers.

Went to my first island and I got Azalea. Invited her immediately.


----------



## CRK

I went villager hunting for a good cranky villager a bit ago and it went great!
Villagers I was LF: Limberg(Mouse), Rooney(Kangaroo),or Boyd(Gorilla)
1st Island: Roscoe the Horse(good but not who I'm LF)
2nd Island Roscoe again!(?)
3rd: Bob the cat
4th: Plucky the Chicken
5th: Diana the Deer
6th: Nate the Bear
7th: Chops the Pig
8th Ike the Bear(I ALMOST took him, but didn't)
9th: Aude the Wolf
10th: Friga the Penguin(adore her, but not looking for a snooty)
11th: Lobo the Wolf
12th: Wolfgang the Wolf(another good Cranky, but not looking for him)
13th: Rooney the Kangaroo!
I thought that was gonna take allot more NMT's than it did!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had a recent vacancy on my island and instead of using Amiibo cards I went on an impromptu villager hunt and ten tickets in I bumped into that dessert rhinoceros,Merengue(I like to call her Meren-goo).I felt a need for an odd-toed ungulate on my island so I invited her to stay.


----------



## Moritz

After around a 15 hour villager hunt I found beau.
He wasn't who I was looking for, but after 15 hours, he'll do! Haha


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Is there any difference if you hunt with a few tickets each day vs hunting with a bunch of tickets in one day?


----------



## azurill

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Is there any difference if you hunt with a few tickets each day vs hunting with a bunch of tickets in one day?


You want to find a villager on the day the plot is empty . If you wait a day the plot can auto fill.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

azurill said:


> You want to find a villager on the day the plot is empty . If you wait a day the plot can auto fill.


oh sorry I didn't think about that. I currently have one plot open that Nook gives you at the beginning of the game that is for normal villagers only. As long as I don't put the furniture in it, it stays open.


----------



## azurill

MiniPocketWorld said:


> oh sorry I didn't think about that. I currently have one plot open that Nook gives you at the beginning of the game that is for normal villagers only. As long as I don't put the furniture in it, it stays open


Yea as long as you don’t place the furniture it will stay open. When you get past the the first 3 plots they might auto fill the day after you place them.


----------



## themysterybidder

I was hoping to go villager hunting as Flora is in boxes, and wanted to see who would turn up. However, I went on 3 Nook Mile Tours and no villagers.  Do I have to wait until the next day before anyone will appear? Thanks.


----------



## azurill

themysterybidder said:


> I was hoping to go villager hunting as Flora is in boxes, and wanted to see who would turn up. However, I went on 3 Nook Mile Tours and no villagers.  Do I have to wait until the next day before anyone will appear? Thanks.


Yea you have to wait for the next day when she has left your island.


----------



## Mothership

My mandatory smug camper in Riversong is Ed. Hmmm, not sure how I feel about that, but can't change it so Ed it is.

Ed and RL me have a history going back to the Game Cube AC days when I spent forever trying to find him to retrieve an item he borrowed from Portia. After searching my town for way longer than I wanted to I finally found him standing behind a group of trees. Anxious to finally finish up my play session, I rushed up to him only to learn that he no longer had Portia's item because he'd loaned it to someone else. I really wanted to smack him for wasting so much of my time!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Over 90 tickets and can't seem to get molly to spawn :/ fauna has shown up multiple times and I wonder if I should settle for her or not. I'd hate to cuz I could have saved so many miles if I accepted her the first time she spawned. Deena has shown twice in all of this. I have seen every normal villager at least once except for a handful (12). Ugh. Lol


----------



## Mothership

Went looking for a snooty today but no luck so far. I ran into that demon cow Naomi THREE times! NO, go away, you!


----------



## Mattician

OMFGGGG. I've been freaking out for the past hour. I finally found Kiki in my campsite. She's the dreamy I've been looking for since launch. I already had 9 permanents, so I was worried how long it would take for me to get her to replace the 1 person I needed her to. It took me 4 card game wins for her to replace Gonzo.

I've found Static, Marina, Bluebear, Whitney, Reneigh, Fauna, Raymond, Lucky, Louie, and now Kiki all by myself with no trading or amiibo. Can't believe it.


----------



## Speeny

At this stage, I'm pretty much only on the hunt for Lucky once Rocket decides to move out. That, and I may replace Del later down the line. Though, I can see myself growing to like him.  In short, I've been fortunate in finding my Dreamies.


----------



## Merielle

Since Julia moved out, I once again went on the hunt for Rod or Shino with 20 NMTs!  I also decided if I ran out of tickets to take the first Peppy I came across, since my island's been sadly lacking one for quite some time.

Marina - Can I really call it a villager hunt if I don't see Marina at least once?
Drake
Hamphrey
Mitzi - She's adorable, but not who I'm after 
Olivia
Groucho
Ace
Kitt
T-Bone
Rasher
Oddly... there wasn't a villager on this island...? I'm joking; it was Camofrog ehehe
Pekoe - Again with the cute Normal villagers I don't have room for ;;
Victoria - Was sorely tempted since she's a Peppy and I like her, but I wasn't ready to give up the hunt just yet.
Daisy - AGAIN with the adorable Normals 
Julia - An only slightly awkward reunion.
Patty
Rocket
Muffy
Ken
And the winner is...




Peanut!  Not quite who I was after, but I still feel lucky to have found a Peppy on my last ticket so I didn't have to grind for more Nook Miles.  Hopefully she'll bring some much needed liveliness to my island!


----------



## azurill

Azalea has decided to move away . I liked her but it’s time for her to move on. Looking for another snooty to take her place. I would love to find Eloise . If I would ask Blaire, Blanche , or Portia if I see them. 

I am starting with 40 tickets 
1 Boris (cranky) I like him but maybe another time 
2 Shino ( peppy) I have her Amiibo 
3 Felicity (peppy) I already have two peppy 
4 Deena ( normal) so cute have her Amiibo she will be going to my other island Jurai 
5 Ace (Jock) have his Amiibo will bring him at some point 
6 peanut ( peppy) cute but  already had her on my island 



7 Rasher ( cranky) I would have asked him if I was looking for a cranky 
8 Ozzie ( Lazy) so cute but already have two lazy and have his Amiibo 
9 Chevre (normal) so cute but already have three normal villagers 
10 Avery ( cranky) I like him but don’t need a cranky maybe another time 
11 Hamphrey ( cranky) cute hamster but not looking for cranky 
12 Paula (sisterly) sorry just not who I’m looking for 
13 Cephalobot (smug) have his Amiibo 
14 Bill ( jock) so cute have his Amiibo and he will be going to my second island 
15 Benedict ( lazy) I like him but looking for snooty 
16 lobo ( cranky) I like him but still looking for a snooty 
17 Louie ( jock) one of the few gorillas I like maybe another time 
18 Roald ( jock) favorite jock but have his Amiibo do will bring him back in winter 
19 puddles ( peppy) she is cute but not looking for a peppy 
20 Bianca (peppy) I like her but again snooty not peppy 
Halfway through and not a snooty villager in site. Maybe second half will be better 
21 Marina ( normal) have her Amiibo 
22 Hugh ( lazy) cute tempted to ask but didn’t 
23 Cookie ( peppy ) so many peppy villagers 
24 soleil ( snooty) finally a snooty just not the one I was looking for 
25 Iggly ( jock) have his Amiibo 
26 Pate ( peppy) perfect for my other island 
27 Faith ( sisterly) have her Amiibo 
28 Bitty (snooty) wrong one 
29 Lyman (jock) he’s ok just not looking for him 
30 Boomer ( lazy) great villager already had him
31 : Axel ( jock) had on my other island 
32 Goose ( jock) I like him but not today 
33 Sprinkle ( peppy) having her move over from my second island for winter. 
34 Patty (peppy) have her Amiibo 
35 Sly ( jock) already had him 
36 Phil ( smug) he’s ok 
37 Clyde (lazy) not looking for a lazy 
38 I wasn’t planning on asking another normal villager but Maggie is adorable  and fits with my fall theme . 



Will have to try again when someone else asks to leave to find Eloise .


----------



## xara

tiansheng finally asked to move out, which meant i got to go island hopping for the first time in months! ♡ my island hop session today was a bit on the long side, but i don’t mind since i’ve really missed doing it! 

*1.* hans
*2.* harry
*3.* gloria
*4.* baabara
*5.* marina
*6. *bam
*7.* freckles 
*8.* rory
*9. *cally was lowkey tempted to take her, but decided to pass
*10.* camofrog
*11. *rex
*12. *stella lowkey tempted by her, too 🥹
*13. *billy
*14. *knox
*15. *violet
*16. *cally again
*17.* stella again
*18. *flip
*19. *apollo
*20. *olaf
*21. *stella again 
*22. *ursala 
*23. *plucky 
*24. *marcie
*25. *boone
*26. *ozzie
*27. *vivian
*28. *reneigh
*29. *alli
*30. *marlo
*31. *nate
*32.* sparro
*33. *knox again
*34. *eugene
*35. *murphy 
*36. *annalisa 
*37. *olaf again
*38. *naomi
*39. *julia 
*40. *benedict always tempted to invite him,, one day i will i swear-
*41. *merengue
*42. *roald
*43. *opal
*44. *phoebe
*45. *rio 
*46. *croque
*47.* shari
*48.* eugene again
*49.* leopold
*50.* rooney
*51.* clay
*52.* raddle
*53.* chief
*54.* frank
*55. *walt
*56.* chrissy
*57.* o’hare
*58. *doc
*59.* lily
*60.* deena
*61. *wendy
*62.* timbra


Spoiler: 63. new neighbor 🐶💛



goldie is always one of the villagers i hope to run into whenever i go island hopping, so i did a lil happy dance when i saw her haha. super excited to have her!


----------



## Mothership

Bah. Spent hours yesterday using NMTs to try to find a smug to replace Jacques. Didn't see a single one. Turned on the game today to try again but the plot was auto filled w Eugene. Ehhh, not a fan at all.


----------



## BalloonFight

I went hunting last night for about 40 tickets. Notable villager finds were: Lolly, Freya, Zell, Dobie, Roald. My villager goals for my 3 slots are Daisy, Mitzi, or Shep. I'm basically going for a dog island (with Poppy of course), but kind have been getting sidetracked on the way. During the hunt last night I took Mint as a friend of mine wants her, and I'll TT her out so she can go to his island. The hunt will continue soon


----------



## Aiyaru

I've never actually had a successful villager hunt. Most of the villagers I have were gotten through online trading, and the rest are ones I've stumbled across and decided I liked.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

@azurill and @xara - Maggie and Goldie are two of my favorite normals (though to be fair it is kind of a long list…). Both such adorable spotty yellow girls. 

Recently had a short but sweet villager hunt of my own. I was just about to quit for the night when I happened upon a villager whose been on my list for a while. So I said, what the heck, despite it cutting my hunt a bit shorter than I usually like.

1. Alfonso
2. Marina
3. Monty
4. Alice - tempted
5. Alfonso
6. Gruff
7. Walt
8. Ava - tempted


Spoiler: 9. And the new villager is…



Sylvana!

For a long time I just wasn’t too excited about the squirrels. I really love how itty bitty the hamsters and ducks are, and always felt like the squirrels would appeal to me the same way. But it took me a while to warm up to the squirrel villagers.

Now I will have both Sylvana and Hazel (who I am pretty fond of at the moment) so really giving them a good chance!


----------



## azurill

WaileaNoRei said:


> @azurill and @xara - Maggie and Goldie are two of my favorite normals (though to be fair it is kind of a long list…). Both such adorable spotty yellow girls.


I have too many normal I really like . I could just have ten normal villagers if I wanted.  The only reason I wasn’t looking for another normal was because I had just invited Goldie with an Amiibo card as my 3rd normal. I passed on Maggie once before and wished I hadn’t. So asked her this time. Both Goldie and Maggie are  great villagers.

Sylvana  is a great villager. I had her for a long time.


----------



## S.J.

Yesterday was Vladimir’s last day on Foreaux! It was my first time meeting Vladimir, and I’m sad to see him go, but I’m also determined to have some new favourites come into Foreaux island. Thanks so much to Jenny @themysterybidder for all the NMTs that allowed me to villager hunt today! 

1. Axel - His design is just so cute (blue tuft of hair on his head)! I would have loved to have him, but I didn’t want to leave my island-hopping trip so short…
2. Frita - Actually adorable and so sweet
3. Mathilda - I love her black design so much
4. Louie! Aaaaa, my sweet Louie! Louie is one of my two original villagers on Bilby Isle, and he still lives there. Therefore, I couldn’t possibly invite him to Foreaux, because I know where his home is.  If Agnes showed up on a mystery island, it would be a very hard choice, as she was my ACNH starter also, and also my favourite villager!
5. Pierce - Finally my sister fruit has been revealed! Apples!  I actually love Pierce. I made him a home at HHP, and he was an instant favourite. We also happen to be birthday twins!
6. Mott - I don’t think I had ever heard of Mott before! 
7. Kidd
8. Quinn
9. Leopold
10. Plucky - Aaaaa, chicken villager. So cute, but had to keep going.
11. Norma - Another resident of Bilby Isle! I love her colour pallette. Her home and garden were so nice to decorate.
12. Curly - so cute
13. Boomer
14. Cephalobot
15. Pekoe
16. Iggly
17. Frank
18. Marlo
19. Erik
20. Violet
21. Peggy - Was hard to walk past Peggy! She is so cute.
22. Julia - Another really cute one!
23. Maelle
24. Well, it’s getting late and if they’re going to be so persistent… I think we’ll have to invite…


Spoiler



*Axel!​*

Both my first and 24th mystery island visitor, I thought it would be nice to invite him to my island!



​




I’d like to see Peggy on a mystery island again in the future, or I’m sure I have her amiibo too. She was very cute and sweet, and in hindsight, she is a must-have for Foreaux. I’d love to invite her to our island.  Here’s a few more snaps from the mystery islands!


Spoiler




Adorable Peggy!




Plucky resting in the moonlight




Curly staring at the stars and contemplating island life


----------



## xara

reviving this thread since i just got finished island hopping! wasn’t really looking for anyone in particular, just wanted to see who rng would bring me. and i’m very, very, very happy with who it brought me. 

*1.* plucky
*2.* nibbles
*3.* hornsby (was lowkey tempted to take him)
*4*. olaf
*5.* dora
*6.* lobo
*7.* knox
*8.* paula
*9.* camofrog
*10.* shari
*11.* kody


Spoiler: 12. my new neighbour! 🦌



BABY!! the love of my life pls i love her so much. she has fangs and she’s so pretty and look at her!! i’m so excited to finally have her on my island! i have her amiibo, but i wanted to try and find her via island hopping or the campsite since i thought having her would feel more rewarding that way. and it does. <3


----------

